# Push, Turn, Fire (WWE)



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Bray Wyatt
Fire Cesaro (Really hard decision, but I couldn't pick him over the other two.)

Batista 
Randy Orton
John Cena


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fire: Batista
Push: Orton
Turn: Cena

Cody Rhodes
Seth Rollins
Sami Zayn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Push Daniel Bryan
> Turn Bray Wyatt
> Fire Cesaro (Really hard decision, but I couldn't pick him over the other two.)
> 
> ...


:shaq 

Push Orton
Turn Cena
Fire Batista

That was painful. Other than the fire Batista part. Pushing Orton .... fpalm



Waffelz said:


> Cody Rhodes
> Seth Rollins
> Sami Zayn


HOLY FUCK @ this one.

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Cody Rhodes
Fire: Seth Rollins  

Can't believe I just fired Rollins.

Wade Barrett
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Turn Rollins
Push Reigns
Fire Barrett , although I like Barrett.

Graves.
Ziggler.
Ambrose.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Ambrose
Turn Ziggler
Fire Graves

I'd rather push Ziggler but I don't want an Ambrose face turn

Cody Rhodes
The Miz
Fandango


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Rhodes
Turn Fandango
Fire Miz

Tyson Kidd
Xavier Woods
Zack Ryder


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Push: Tyson Kidd
Turn: Xavier Woods
Fire: Zack Ryder


Dean Ambrose
John Cena
Bray Wyatt


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Dean Ambrose
Turn Bray Wyatt
Fire John Cena

El Torito 
Hornswoggle
Khali


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Turn Khali
Fire Hornswoggle
Push El Torito

Kane
Big Show
Triple H


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Push Triple H
Turn Kane
Fire Big Show 

Paige 
Emma
Summer Rae


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Paige
Turn Summer Rae
Fire Emma

Drew McIntyre
Heath Slater
Jinder Mahal


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Heath Slater
Fire Jinder Mahal

Sheamus, Titus O'Neil, Ryback


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Titus O'Neil
Turn Sheamus
Fire Ryback

Damien Sandow
Wade Barrett
Heath Slater


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Sandow
Turn Barrett
Fire Slater

Cody Rhodes
Bray Wyatt
John Cena


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

Push Wyatt
Turn Cena
Fire Rhodes

Christian
Mark Henry
Goldust


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Push Christian, like they are
Fire Henry, like he's going to retire soon
Turn Goldust, like they are
:side:

Sheamus, Batista, Kane


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Christian
Turn Henry
Fire Goldust

That was tough, I like Goldust.

*Ninja'd:*

Push Sheamus
Turn Kane
Fire Batista



Kofi Kingston
The Big Show
Jack Swagger


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

Push : Jack Swagger
Turn : Kofi Kingston
Fire : Big Show

Roman Reigns
Drew McIntyre
Wade Barrett


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Reigns
Turn Mcintyre
Fire Barrett

Bo Dallas, Tyler Breeze, Adam Rose


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Rose
Turn Breeze
Fire Dallas


Kalisto
Adrian Neville
Justin Gabriel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Kalisto

Turn Neville

Fire Gabriel


AJ, Natalya, Naomi


----------



## Instant-TooNAttik (Dec 4, 2009)

normal situation said:


> Push Kalisto
> 
> Turn Neville
> 
> ...


Push: Naomi
Turn: Natalya
Fire: AJ

Brock Lesnar, Dolph Ziggler, Big E

Somehow I managed to find 3 that no-one has said haha.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Lesnar
Fire: Big E

Cesaro, Luke Harper, Seth Rollins


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Rollins
Turn Cesaro
Fire Harper

Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler & Fandango


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Fuck.

Push: Rollins
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Luke Harper 


*EDIT: Ninja'd*

Push Ziggler
Turn Rhodes
Fire Fandango

Christian, Miz, Ryback


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Give a damn about ninja

Push Fandango
Turn Miz
Fire Christian

Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler & Fandango


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Ziggler
Turn Rhodes
Fire Fandango

The Great Khali, Brodus Clay & The Miz


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Clay
Turn Miz
Fire Khali

Luke Harper, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Ambrose (he's a face now anyway, right?)
Fire: Harper 

Sheamus
Triple H
Randy Orton


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Those three I chose would make ANYONE question their choices. :lol

Push: Sheamus
Turn: HHH
Fire: Orton

Sheamus, HHH, Orton.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push HHH
Turn Sheamus
Fire Orton

Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Rollins
Turn Ambrose 
Fire Reigns   

Big Show, Erick Rowan, Big E


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Erik Rowan
Turn Big E
Fire Big Show

Ryback 
Curtis Axel
Brodus Clay


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fire Axel, turn Ryback, push Brodus.

Kane, RVD, Cesaro


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push: Ryback
Turn: Axel
Fire: Clay

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Kane
Fire: RVD


Zayn, Neville, Graves (if you watch NXT)

Cesaro, Wyatt, Bryan (if you don't)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Zayn (duh)
Turn Graves
Fire Neville

AJ, Natalya, Nikki Bella


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Natalya, Turn AJ to Face, Fire Nikki (sorry Cena :cena)

Alexander Rusev, Xavier Woods, Bo Dallas


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push RUSEV :brodgers
Turn Xavier
Fire Bo

Erick Rowan, Jack Swagger, Goldust


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Push: Swagger
Turn: Goldust
Fire: Erick Rowan

Cesaro, Big E and Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Push Cesaro
Turn Big E
Fire Ziggler

Curtis Axel, Batista, Khali


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Big E

Push: Batista
Turn: Axel
Fire: Khali

Christian, Del Rio, Sheamus


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Christian
Turn Sheamus
Fire Del Rio

Bryan, Cesaro, Lesnar


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Cesaro
Turn Bryan
Fire Lesnar

Jimmy Uso, Jay Uso, Zack Ryder


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Push Jimmy
Turn Jay
Fire Ryder

Evan Bourne, Kofi Kingston, Tyson Kidd


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Push: Evan Bourne
Turn: Tyson Kidd
Fire: Kofi Kingston

Mark Henry, Christian & Sheamus


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Mark Henry
Turn Sheamus
Fire Christian

John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mascarita said:


> Push Mark Henry
> Turn Sheamus
> Fire Christian
> 
> John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus




Push Sheamus
Turn Cena
Fire Orton


Ambrose
Rollins
Reigns


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Fuck.

Push Rollins
Turn Ambrose
Fire Reigns 

Miz, Axel, Titus


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Titus
Turn Miz
Fire Axel

Kofi Kingston, Jack Swagger, R-Truth


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Titus
Turn Axel
Fire Miz

Push Swagger
Turn Kofi
Fire Truth

SAME.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

This is actually very easy

Push Swagger
turn Truth
fire Kofi


Punk,Bryan,Cesaro :troll


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push D Bry
Turn CM Punk
Fire Cesaro

Prefer Punk to Bryan, by far, but Bryan should have the push ATM, and turning him heel would be stupid. Plus Punk is absolutely gold as a heel.

Ziggler
Sandow
Barrett


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Bryan
Turn Cesaro
Fire Punk (he's gone anyway)

Ninja'd:

Push Ziggler
Turn Barrett
Fire Sandow

Only because you can't turn Sandow face, and Ziggler should obviously be pushed.

Orton, Batista, The Miz


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Orton
Turn Miz
Fire Batista

Paige, Bayley, Sasha Banks


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Push: Sasha Banks
Turn: Paige
Fire: Bayley :/

Big E, Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Big E
Turn Alberto Del Rio
Fire Jack Swagger

Cesaro, Harper, Rowan


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Push: Harper
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Rowan

Goldust, Billy Gunn & Road Dogg


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Push: Goldust
Turn: Road Dogg
Fire: Billy Gunn

Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt, and Antonio Cesaro


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Wyatt
Turn Ambrose (He's technically a face now, so he'd be turning heel again here. )
Fire Cesaro

Bad News Barrett, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Push Wyatt
> Turn Ambrose (He's technically a face now, so he'd be turning heel again here. )
> Fire Cesaro
> 
> Bad News Barrett, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes


Push: Ziggler.
Turn: Rhodes.
Fire: Bad News Barrett gimmick. I'll keep Wade though.

Big E, Reigns, Ryback.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Reigns, Turn Big E, Fire Ryback

Paige, Emma, Sasha Banks


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Push: Emma
Turn: Paige
Fire: Sasha Banks

Tyler Breeze, Adrian Neville, and Alexander Rusev


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Push Rusev
Turn Breeze
Fire British highflyer

Enzo Amore
Colin Cassidy
Slate Randall


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Enzo Amore
Turn Colin Cassidy
Fire Slate Randall

Big E, Mark Henry, Brodus Clay


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Push Brodus Clay
Turn Big E (because I'm giving the push to Clay. Wouldn't actually turn him)
Fire Mark Henry

Road Dogg
Billy Gunn
Goldust


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Push Goldust.
Turn Road Dogg.
Fire Billy Gunn.

El Torito
Adam Rose
Santino


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Push Adam Rose(Sky fucking high)
Turn Santino
Fire El Torito


Reigns, Big E, Harper


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Luke Harper

Turn Roman Reigns

Fire Big E 



Brock Lesnar, HHH, Undertaker


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Brock
Turn Undertaker
Fire HHH

Bryan
Rollins
Ambrose


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Bryan
Turn Rollins
Fire Ambrose 

Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, ADR


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Sin Cara
Turn ADR
Fire Mysterio

David Otunga, Curt Hawkins, Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Push Curt
Turn Otunga
Fire Tatsu

Ambrose,Rollins, Reigns


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Push rollins
turn reigns
Fire ambrose  

Jackson, bourne, jtg


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push JTG by having him win the Rumble and feud with corporate Rock in an ultimate underdog storyline.

Turn Jackson on superstars and proceed to never do shit with him.

Fire bourne bc no one remembers who he is :kanye

Orton, Reigns, Cena


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Reigns
Turn Cena
Fire Orton

Cesaro, Bray Wyatt, Damien Sandow


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Sandow
Turn Cesaro
Fire Wyatt (love the guy, but fuck him being anything other than a face)

Sheamus, Big Show, Rollins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Rollins
Turn Sheamus
Fire Big Show

Titus O'Neil, Darren Young, Fandango


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Push titus
Turn young (ptp renuinon)
Fire fandango (keep johnny curtis)

Sami zayn
Daniel bryan
Dolph ziggler
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Zayn
Turn Bryan
Fire Ziggler

Summer Rae, Nikki Bella, Brie Bella


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Summer, Turn Nikki, Fire Brie
Brodus Clay, Titus O' Neil, Darren Young


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Titus
Turn Darren
Fire Brodus

John Cena, Cody Rhodes & Sheamus


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push: Sheamus
Turn: Cody Rhodes
Fire: John Cena

COMMENTARY EDITION:
Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler, JBL (For this, push just means keep them as they are)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push JBL
Turn King
Fire Cole

tbh King is probably worse that Cole but I'm not turning Cole heel again. That was just atrocious. 

Goldust, Luke Harper & Rey Mysterio


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Harper
Turn Goldust
Fire Rey

That breaks my heart.


Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder, Heath Slater


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Slater
Turn Ryder
Fire Hawkins

Mason Ryan, Ezekiel Jackson, Mojo Rawley


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Push Slater
Turn Zack
Fire Hawkins

Push Mojo
Turn Mason
Fire Jackson


The Shield


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Rollins
Turn Ambrose
Fire Reigns unfortunately

*Damien Sandow, Ryback, Curtis Axel B-B-B-BONUS!!!! Alberto Del Rio* - You can pick one to stay as they are too.
:cena5




AlienBountyHunter said:


> Push JBL
> Turn King
> Fire Cole
> 
> tbh King is probably worse that Cole but I'm not turning Cole heel again. That was just atrocious.


Too bad Cole is better than JBL too. :ann1


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Sandow
Turn Del Rio
Fire Ryback and Axel


Rusev, Emma, Zayn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Zayn
Turn Emma
Fire Rusev

Ziggler, Ryder, Miz


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Push no one
Turn Miz
Fire Ryder and Ziggler

Summer Rae, Paige, Emma


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Summer
Turn Paige
Fire Emma 


Mark Henry, Big Show, Kane


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Kane
Turn Mark Henry
Fire Big Show

Torito, Diego, Fernando


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Diego, Turn Fernando, Fire Torito

Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Sin Cara 
Turn Kofi Kingston
Fire Rey Mysterio

Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, Eva Marie


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

have sex with Push Brie
have sex with Turn Nikki
have sex with Fire Eva

The Usos, The Ascension, Rybaxel


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push: The Uso's
Turn: Rybaxel
Fire: The Ashitsion

Bayley, AJ Lee, Naomi


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Push: Bayley
Turn: AJ Lee
Fire: Naomi 

Jack Swagger, Curtis Axel, and Ryback


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Axel
Turn Swagger
Fire Ryback

Ziggler, Bryan, Zayn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Bryan
Turn Ziggler
Fire Zayn

Christian, Miz, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push: Christian
Turn: Miz
Fire: Mysterio

Push 'none' option plz. 

Sasha Banks, Bayley, Charlotte.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Sasha
Turn Charlotte
Fire Bayley

Real Americans, New Age Outlaws, Usos


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Chrome said:


> *Push Sasha*


:kobe10



Chrome said:


> *Fire Bayley*


:kobe5

Push The Usos
Turn The Real Americans
Fire The New Age Outlaws

Actually an interesting choice, so same - Uso's, Real Americans and NAO.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push the Real Americans
Turn the Usos
Fire the Outlaws

Now we'll try 3-man groups:

Shield, Wyatts, 3MB


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Wyatts, Turn Shield (which already happened), fire 3MB (one of the members can go to TNA, one can stay in the WWE, and the other one can go to any indy company)

Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push McIntyre
Turn Slater
Fire Mahal

Bryan, Ziggler, Zayn (Again)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Zayn
Turn Bryan
Fire Ziggler
EASY.

Wyatt's, Shield, The Authority (HHH, Steph, Kane)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Absolutely awful decisions. And this is coming from someone who loves all three of them. 

Push Rollins, push Ambrose to Upper Midcard, Wyatt, Harper (I'll give Wyatt a chance before fully judging him)
Turn HHH, Steph, and Kane
Fire Reigns and Rowan

Don't care if that didn't satisfy my own rules.

Fandango, R Truth, Xavier Woods


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Push Wyatt's
Turn Shield, I guess
Fire Authority, I guess


Edit- Push Fandango, Turn R-Truth, Fire Woods.
I actually agree with Oxi's post btw. Bryan was most interesting with the Wyatts, Ziggler has peaked and Zayn is the most appealing of the three ultimately.



Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Seth Rollins


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Seth Rollins


Push Rollins
Turn Rhodes (Sucks right now, desperately needs heel turn or some sort of change, I cringe at Rhodes Brothers segments + matches, and it's Creative's fault)
Fire Sandow  (He was far better before they stripped him of his character, but still not as good as above two, IMO)



Pugilist said:


> I actually agree with Oxi's post btw. Bryan was most interesting with the Wyatts, Ziggler has peaked and Zayn is the most appealing of the three ultimately.


Not everyone is as into "characters" as you are. Bryan is over as fuck and needs to remain a face, for the moment. Zayn is great, that's for sure. But firing Ziggler is never the answer. :ziggler2 So either one of Zayn or Bryan has to go.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Not everyone is as into "characters" as you are. Bryan is over as fuck and needs to remain a face, for the moment. Zayn is great, that's for sure. But firing Ziggler is never the answer. :ziggler2 So either one of Zayn or Bryan has to go.


-Never said everyone was into characters so what's your point with that?

-I don't mark for overness and don't understand why anyone does. For the upteenth time, I'm in it for my own entertainment. Bryan getting pops doesn't do anything for me if he's boring as fuck. Which he is.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd have fired Ziggler from those three choices too tbh :draper2 :lol

Moving on:

AJ Lee, Paige, Summer Rae


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Summer Rae
Turn AJ
Fire Paige unfortunately

Hard one to pick but I think Summer is maybe the best character worker of all divas in the WWE right now that isn't Bayley.



RhodesForWHC said:


> ^ Absolutely awful decisions. And this is coming from someone who loves all three of them.


How so?
I'd rather see Zayn have a popular face run than see Bryan continue to fight the Authority. I'd rather Bryan be heel be fired and out of the three I care for Ziggler least. It's not to say I don't like him.
Don't you like Zayn or something? 

Ziggler, Zayn, Bryan. :zayn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> -Never said everyone was into characters so what's your point with that?


Nothing really, tbh. Disregard that. I just meant that Bryan is over as fuck and should be majorly put over. Strike the iron while it's hot, you know? I'd be for a Bryan heel turn at some point, after he'd be put over as a major player. I like Bryan and enjoy his work, ATM, so I'd like to see him majorly put over as a face, right now, it's his time. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> I'd have fired Ziggler from those three choices too tbh :draper2 :lol


:cussin:



RUSEV said:


> How so?
> 
> I'd rather see Zayn have a popular face run than see Bryan continue to fight the Authority. I'd rather Bryan be heel be fired and out of the three I care for Ziggler least. It's not to say I don't like him.
> Don't you like Zayn or something?
> ...


Push Ziggler, Bryan, and Zayn
Turn no one
Fire no one

There. :ziggler2

I love Zayn. As much as Bryan, probably. It's just that firing Ziggler is something I'd never do. Ziggler is my current favorite, by far, with Bryan, Zayn, and Barrett behind him. I still like Cody, but I can't watch the shit Rhodes Brothers segments anymore. Not into him ATM, though it's not even his fault, really.





Cesaro, Ryback, Zayn


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Zayn
Turn Cesaro
Fire Ryback

Appreciate Ryback more now than I did earlier but yeah among those three choices he has to go.


Big E, Jack Swagger, Sheamus


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Push Zayn
Turn Cesaro
Fire Ryback


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Push Zayn
Turn Ryback
Fire Cesaro

Reslly tough decision. Cesaro is such a good wrestler. But I want more characters going forward and either guy has a lot more than him.

Solomon Crowe
Fandango
William Regal


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Fandango
Turn Regal (is he a face?)
Fire Crowe

Only because Crowe hasn't debuted on television yet.

Cena, HHH, Orton


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Push HHH
Turn Cena
Fire Orton

As good as Orton has been lately, and as much as I like him in general... I mark for that Secret Alliance.

Byron Saxton
Michael Cole
Josh Matthews


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Saxton
Turn Matthews
Fire Cole

Jerry Lawler, JBL, Renee Young


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Renee Young (as a backstage interviewer)
Turn JBL 
Fire Lawler

Zayn, Bryan, Cesaro


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Well fuck.

Push Zayn
Turn Cesaro
Fire Bryan   

As you can see, I have all three in my sig. I just think that Zayn can play Bryan's underdog role just as good, if not better. I wish I could fire none and keep all three :lol

Battle of the Part Timers:

Brock Lesnar, Undertaker, Chris Jericho


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Lesnar
Turn Taker
Fire Jericho

Khali, Ezekiel Jackson, Mason Ryan


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Zeke
Turn Mason
Fire Khali

Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow, Luke Harper


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Harper
Turn Sandow
Fire Barrett

Randy Orton, Christian, Miz


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Orton
Turn Miz
Fire Christian 

ADR, Barrett, Swagger


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow this is a horribly difficult one, Quoth. :side:

Push Christian
Turn Orton
Fire Miz

... Maybe turn Miz and fire Orton... :hmm: I don't know.

INTERCEPTED? bama4

Push Barrett
Turn Swagger
Fire ADR



Chrome said:


> Push Saxton


:moyes1


Summer Rae, Emma, Natalya


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Summer Rae
Turn Natalya
Fire Emma

Barrett, Sandow, Wyatt (Anyone know where I'm going w/ this one? :side


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Pyro  

Push Wyatt
Turn Sandow
Fire Barrett

Speaking of Pyro:

Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Pyro hated Ziggler as much as Reigns and Orton? :jt

Push Ziggler
Turn Reigns (if he is still a heel)
Fire Orton

Enzo Amore, Sami Zayn, Aiden English


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Zayn
Turn Enzo (he'd be back to being a face in a week )
Fire English

Zeb Colter, Paul Heyman, Undertaker 

(push as in give more TV time, in Zeb's/Heyman's case)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

How would you push Taker without giving him more air time though? :hmm:

I'd like to see Taker win the WWEWHC at WrestleMania then retire officially the next night or something, soooo...

Push Undertaker (for above)
Turn Zeb
Fire Heyman

Heyman wouldn't work as a face imo so that was difficult.


Uhhhh...
Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Mark Henry
Turn Kane
Fire Big Show

ADR, Ziggler, and Orton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Orton
Fire: ADR (he reportedly wants to quit anyway)

Fandango, Cody Rhodes, Ryback


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Rhodes (Think he'll be huge)
Turn Ryback
Fire Fandango


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Doing the same because Rybackmark forgot to post new choices.

Push Cody Rhodes
Turn Fandango
Fire Ryback

Paige, Emma, Summer Rae


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Summer
Turn Paige
Fire Emma, even though it's nice to have an Australian in WWE.

Sasha Banks, Bray Wyatt, Daniel Bryan
:side:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Push Bryan.
Turn Wyatt.
Fire Sasha Banks. 8*D (sorry Oxi)

Tamina Snuka
Naomi
El torito


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ugh

Push Naomi
Turn El Torito
Fire Tamina

Curtis Axel, Jinder Mahal, R Truth


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push R Truth
Turn Axel
Fire Mahal

Heath Slater, McIntyre, and Curt Hawkins


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Easy :vince
Push Drew
Turn Slater
Fire Hawkins


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Push Drew
Turn Hawkins
Fire Slater

Hunico, Primo and Epico


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Demon Hunter said:


> Push Bryan.
> Turn Wyatt.
> Fire Sasha Banks. 8*D (sorry Oxi)


This couldn't be much more wrong. :no: :no: :no:



Push Hunico (as Hunico)
Turn Primo
Fire Epico

That was pretty easy to be honest. Hunico is a fantastic talent, Primo is pretty good and Epico is just not as good as the others.

Big E, Jack Swagger, Christian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Christian
Turn: Big E
Fire: Swagger

Corey Graves, Adrian Neville, Tyler Breeze


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Push: Breeze
Turn: Neville
Fire: graves

Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, Mason Ryan


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Rey one last time
Turn Sin Cara (Hunico)
Fire Mason Ryan

SAME.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I meant to turn Graves and fire Neville :lol brain fart

Push Sin Cara
Turn Mason Ryan
Fire Mysterio

Alex Riley, Justin Gabriel, Tyson Kidd


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Riley
Turn Kidd
Fire Gabriel

JTG, David Otunga, Camacho


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Push JTG :mark:
Turn Camacho
Fire David Otunga

Hulk Hogan, The Great Khali, Zack Gowen


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Hogan
Turn Gowen
Fire Khali

John Cena, Randy Orton, Batista


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: John Cena
Fire: Batista

Seth Rollins, Antonio Cesaro, and Drew McIntyre


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Cesaro
Turn Rollins (And push him afterwards :side
Fire McIntyre 

Zayn, Cena, Batista


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Push Zayn
Turn Cena
Fire Batista

Zayn Orton, Cena, Batista


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Cena
Turn Orton
Fire Batista
So easy

Justin Gabriel, Chris Jericho, Wade Barrett


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Jericho
Fire Gabriel

K-Fed, Donald Trump and Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

What. The. Fuck?

Fire all.

Darren Young, The Miz, Damien Sandow


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Darren 
Turn The Miz
Fire Sandow

Titus, Tensai, Brodus


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push Titus 
Turn Tensai
Fire Brodus

Emma
AJ Lee
Summer Rae


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Summer Rae
Turn AJ Lee
Fire Emma

Camacho, Hunico, Kalisto


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Kalisto
Turn Camacho
Fire Hunico

Christian, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Christian
Turn Jericho 
Fire Orton 

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push Bray Wyatt
Turn Luke Harper 
Fire Erick Rowan

Daniel Bryan, Antonio Cesaro, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Cesaro
Fire Ambrose 

Rollins, Cody, Ziggler


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Rollins
Turn Ziggler
Fire Cody 
(Was tough to choose who to fire between Cody and Ziggler)

Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Drew
Turn Heath
Fire Jinder

Erick Rowan, Luke Harper, Kane


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Push Harper
Turn Kane
Fire Rowan

Aiden English, Adam Rose and Adrian Neville.


----------



## colt falcon (May 9, 2013)

Push neville 
turn rose
Fire english

Travis tyler, jason jordan, angelo dawkins

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Jordan
Turn Dawkins
Fire Tyler

Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, Adrian Neville


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Kalisto
Turn Neville
Fire Crowe

Orton, Batista, Triple H


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Orton argh
Turn HHH argh
Fire Batista

Damien Sandow, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose.
My girlfriends "favourites", and I just learnt they all start with D. My girlfriend likes the D? :cena3


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like you're not giving the D to her Oxi :cena3 :lol

Push Bryan
Turn Ambrose
Fire Sandow.


Miz, Kofi Kingston, ADR


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oxi gets the D from her :brodgers

Push ADR cena6)
Turn Kofi
Fire Miz moyes1)

Brodus Clay, Zack Ryder and Justin Gabriel.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Gabriel
Turn Ryder
Fire Brodus

Big Show, Kane & Fandango


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Big Show
Turn Fandango
Fire Kane

Erick Rowan, Bo Dallas, Tyson Kidd


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

lol this is WOAT

Push : Kidd
turn : dallas
fire : rowan

brie,nikki,eva ?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Erick Rowan
Turn Tyson Kidd
Fire Bo Dallas

Edit: Ninja'd.

Push Eva
Turn Brie
Fire Nikki

Cody Rhodes, Dean Ambrose & Damien Sandow


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Easy

Push : Dean
Turn : Cody
Fire : Sandow

aj,emma,paige


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Also easy.

Push Paige
Turn AJ
Fire Emma

Naomi, Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Easy asf

Fire Mendes (Just had to get it over with first)
Push Naomi
Turn Fox

Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Rollins
Turn Ambrose
Fire Bryan (then rehire 8*D)

Goldust, Christian, Mark Henry


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Mark Henry
Turn Goldust
Fire Christian

Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Push Cody
Turn Big E
Fire Ziggler

Christian, Rey Mysterio and Kevin Nash.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push the fucked up knee
Turn the boredom
Fire the torn quad

Gabriel, Kidd, Bourne


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Bourne
Turn Gabriel
Fire Kidd

Hunico, Slater, Barrett


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Slater
Fire Hunico/Sin Cara

Zack Ryder, Drew McIntyre, Curt Hawkins


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Easy. Push Drew, Turn Ryder, Fire Hawkins 
Cesaro, The Miz, JTG?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Cesaro
Turn JTG
Fire Miz

Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Kane


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Kane
Turn Road Dogg
Fire Billy Gunn

Khali, Big Show, Rowan


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Rowan
Turn Show
Fire Khali

Harper, Reigns, Swagger


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Reigns
Turn Harper
Fire Swagger

Randy Orton, Big E, Dean Ambrose


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Push Ambrose
Turn Orton
Fire Big E

Curtis Axel, Jack Swagger and Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Swagger
Turn Kofi
Fire Axel

Brodus Clay, Titus, Darren Young


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Titus
Turn Darren
Fire Brodus

Mix it up a bit, I'll do a TNA one. If you don't watch TNA, then I'll give a WWE one anyway.

Eric Young, Chris Sabin, Kenny King
Alexander Rusev, Jack Swagger, Cody Rhodes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Rusev (don't care about him but whatever, the other two won't do anything), Turn: Cody, Fire: Swagger.

Reigns, Wyatt, Cesaro


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Wyatt
Turn Reigns
Fire Cesaro


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Reigns
Turn Cesaro
Fire Wyatt 
:cesaro
CJ Parker, Tyler Breeze, Mojo Rawley


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Push Mojo
Turn Breeze
Fire Parker


Lesnar,Axel and Harper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Lesnar
Turn: Harper
Fire: Axel

Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, Darren Young


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Push: Kingston
Turn: Woods
Fire: Young

Zayn, Rollins, Cesaro


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Zayn
Turn Rollins
Fire Cesaro

Great Khali, Batista, David Otunga


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn, that's tough. 

Push Otunga.
Turn Batista.
Fire Khali.

Tamina Snuka
Mark Henry
Neville


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Neville
Turn Henry
Fire Snuka

Los Matadores, 3MB, The Ascension


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a nice sig ya got there. :side:

Push the Ascension
Turn Los Matadores
Fire 3MB

AJ Lee, Tamina, Emma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Emma
Turn: Tamina
Fire: AJ

Randy Orton, Batista, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Bryan
Turn Orton
Fire Batista

Fandango, Titus O'Neil, Justin Gabriel


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Titus :titus
Turn Fandango 
Fire Gabriel

Next up is
:ambrose :cesaro :ryback


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ambrose
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Ryback

Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Daniel Bryan (stupid decision but Bray Wyatt is at stake, so yeah)
Fire: Roman Reigns.....with a shit eating grin on my face.

Cena, Undertaker, Lesnar


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Lesnar (if that's even possible)
Turn Cena
Retire Undertaker

Kane, Cesaro, Reigns


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push: Lesnar - He appears more than Undertaker and he gets a guaranteed win a year anyway.
Turn: Cena - Goes without saying
Fire: Undertaker - Don't really care any more only wrestles 1 hideously predictable match a year.

Sandow, Barrett, Ambrose


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Sandow
Turn Ambrose
Fire Barrett

:ziggler2 , :barrett , and :ambrose


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Dolph
Turn Ambrose
Fire Wade

Regal, Christian, Henry


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fire Christian since he's about to retire anyway. Push Henry & Turn Regal and let him be a heel commentator instead of that goof JBL.

Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push :sami
Turn :cesaro
Fire Byron, I mean Bryan 
Corey Graves, Adam Rose, Mason Ryan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Corey Graves
Turn: Mason Ryan and just repackage him a heel bodyguard for someone, he's useless otherwise.
Fire: Adam Rose because it's awful gimmick and I don't see him going anywhere in the company.

Dolph Ziggler, Curtis Axel, Jack Swagger



Sono Shion said:


> Fire Christian since he's about to retire anyway. Push Henry & Turn Regal and let him be a heel commentator instead of that goof JBL.
> 
> Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Daniel Bryan


Henry is as close to retirement as Christian tbh. Every time they push him he gets injured (World title run, feud with Cena, feud with Lesnar) so there's not much worth in pushing him anymore. Him along with Christian (sadly) and Mysterio should retire soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Am I allowed to fire all three of them?









Push: Ziggler (*shudders*)
Turn: Axel
Fire: Swagger

The Wyatt Family, The Shield, The Authority


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Push: The Wyatt Family
Turn: The Shield
Fire: The Authority

Obviously actually firing Stephanie and Hunter wouldn't be plausible but I wouldn't mind not seeing them on TV anymore. Heel authority figures at this point are completely played out. As for The Shield, although I'm not an advocate for short face/heel runs, because it damages the character in the long run, I think because it's such a small amount of time since the turn a turn back could be pulled off without too much damage. As for The Wyatt Family, I think that gimmick just works best when they're isolated and out to get almost everyone.

Lesnar, Cena, Bryan.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Push: Danielson
Turn: Cena (_omg, look at me. I'm killing the biz)_
Fire: Brock _(well that's easy. He gave me classics already, I'll miss em but after Undertaker there is no one left)_

I really wished this wasn't limited to only WWE...

Alexander Rusev, Adam Rose, & Enzo Amore.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Rusev
Turn Enzo
Fire Rose

Heath Slater, Enzo Amore, Wade Barrett


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Wade Barrett
Turn: Enzo Amore
Fire: Heath Slater

Wade Barrett, Roman Reigns, Erick Rowan


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Reigns
Fire Rowan (Green as grass, nothing too appealing about him)

Wyatt, Barrett, Sandow


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Wyatt
Turn Sandow
Fire Barrett

R-Truth, Rowan, Khali


----------



## doingyourmom (Mar 30, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push: Wade Barrett
> Turn: Enzo Amore
> Fire: Heath Slater
> 
> Wade Barrett, Roman Reigns, Erick Rowan



Push: Wade Barret
Turn: Romain Reigns
Fire : Erick Rowan

Dean Ambrose
Daniel Bryan 
Sami Zayn.

Evil aren't I .


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Bryan
Turn Ambrose
Fire Zayn


----------



## doingyourmom (Mar 30, 2014)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Push Wyatt
> Turn Sandow
> Fire Barrett
> 
> R-Truth, Rowan, Khali


Push: Rowan
Turn: R-truth
Fire: Khali 

Triple H
Vince
Stephine


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Stephanie I guess
Turn HHH
Fire Vince

RVD, Jericho, Rollins


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

Push Rollins
Turn Jericho
Fire RVD

Santino
Ryder
Slater


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Slater
Turn Ryder
Fire Santino

Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Sami Zayn


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

LateTrain27 said:


> Push Slater
> Turn Ryder
> Fire Santino
> 
> Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Sami Zayn


Wow that's a tricky one, the only way I can go about it is by being a bit of a cheat...

Push Zayn
Turn Cesaro
And fire Bryan in an angle against the authority...

Orton, Langston, Ambrose.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Langston (as IC Champion)
Turn Ambrose (solo heel, I suppose)
Fire Orton (fuck off Orton)


Seth Rollins, Adrian Neville, Hunico (not Sin Cara, but Hunico, as far as gimmicks go)


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Adrian Neville
Fire Hunico


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ummm, you've got to give three.

My answers are the same for that one.

Alexander Rusev, Fandango, Ryback


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Ryback
Fire: Fandango

Goldust, Big Show, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Push : Drew
Turn : Big Show (lol)
fire : Goldust (not gonna do anything w/ him)

bryan,kidd,zayn


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Push: Zayn
Turn: Bryan
Fire: Kidd

Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro, Fandango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Fandango
Fire: Axel

Mojo Rawley, Roman Reigns, Tyler Breeze


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Reigns 
Turn Breeze
Fire Rawley

I'm not as big on Reigns as most others, but Rawley is fucking terrible and Breeze would be fun as hell as a babyface, IMO.

Hawkins, Gabriel, Slater


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow.

Push: Slater (Honky Tonk Man style midcarder?)

Turn: Gabriel

Fire: Hawkins

Ziggler, Rollins, Kofi?


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

Push Rollins
Turn Ziggler
Fire Kofi

Miz, Ryback, Santino


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Push: Miz

Turn: Santino

Fire: Ryback

in 1998
Austin, Taker, Rock


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Push Austin
Turn Taker
Fire Rock

Barrett,jinder,jtg


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn JTG
Fire Mahal 

Ambrose, Barrett, Sandow


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Barrett
Turn Ambrose
Fire Sandow

Cody Rhodes, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Bryan
Turn Ziggler
Fire Cody

In 2000
Edge and Christian, Dudley Boys, Hardy Boys


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push E+C
Turn Hardy Boyz
Fire Dudley's

Cena, Bryan, Punk (assuming he returns)


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push Bryan
Turn Cena
Fire Punk (he ain't coming back no matter how much I want him to)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Again, you're supposed to give 3.

Push: Punk
Turn: Cena
Fire: Bryan

Big Show, Kane, Batista


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Kane (as Corporate Kane)
Turn Big Show (make him job to faces in the mid card)
Fire Batista

SAME.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Show, Turn Kane, Fire Dave

Graves, Breeze, Adam Rose/Leo kruger


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push - Graves
Turn - Kruger
Fire - Rose

Otunga, Dallas, Khali


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Otunga
Turn Bo
Fire Khali

Fandango, Enzo, Colin Cassidy


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Push: Enzo
Turn: Cass
Fire: Fandango

Wade Barrett, Heath Slater, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Heath Slater 
Fire Kofi Kingston

Titus O'Neil, Darren Young, R Truth


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Titus
Turn Darren
Fire Truth

Orton, Sheamus, Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Sheamus
Turn: Orton
Fire: Reigns

Batista, Bray Wyatt, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Lesnar
Fire: Batista

Easy.

Goldust, Luke Harper, Mark Henry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Harper
Turn: Henry
Fire: Goldust

Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Easy

Push Ambrose
Turn Rhodes
Fire Sandow

ziggler,big E, aj


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push AJ Lee
Turn Dolph Ziggler 
Fire Big E Langston

Triple H, Batista, Randy Orton


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Push: Batista (heel champion)
Turn: Randy
Fire: Triple H

Luke Harper, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Harper
Turn Rollins
Fire Reigns

SAME


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Rollins
Turn Harper
Fire Reigns

Erick Rowan, Ryback, Curtis Axel


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Push Axel
Turn Ryback
Fire Rowan 

Luke Harper, Sami Zayn, Evan Bourne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Luke Harper
Fire: Evan Bourne

I'm trying to not look at Harper as just a Wyatt, but as an individual. Obviously if it negatively affects Bray or The Wyatt Family, you can't turn him and I'd have to adjust. If he's on his own, screw him, this gets done.

Daniel Bryan, Antonio Cesaro, Seth Rollins


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Antonio Cesaro
Fire: Seth Rollins (That killed me )

Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, and Wade Barrett


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Dean Ambrose - Works out well especially as he's technically now a face, just make him heel again)
Fire: Wade Barrett - I like you Wade, but i'm afraid i've got some bad news, you're just not as entertaining as Ambrose or Wyatt

Let's go for a few older guys now:

Christian, Rey Mysterio, R-Truth


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Easy

Push Rey
Turn Christian
Fire R-Truth

Christian, Rey, Mark Henry


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push - Christian 
Turn - Henry 
Fire - Rey (it'll be a miracle if he's walking unassisted in 20 years.)

Hornswoggle, Khali, CJ Parker


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

All 3 suck and I would LOVE to just fire all 3 of them... but if I have to:

Push CJ Parker
Turn Hornswoggle
Fire The Great Khali

John Cena, Randy Orton, Batista


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Cena
Turn Orton
Fire Dave

Barrett, Sandow, Goldust


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Sandow
Turn: Barrett
Fire: Goldust

Alexander Rusev, Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Alexander Rusev, Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt


Does this have anything to do with me? :kobe8

Push Rusev
Turn Orton
Fire Wyatt

:kobe3

Do something special here - instead of push/turn/fire, for the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale... Who would you book in these roles:

First eliminated / Comedy/Jobber elimination / Winner

Sheamus, Christian, Damien Sandow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RUSEV said:


> Does this have anything to do with me? :kobe8
> 
> Push Rusev
> Turn Orton
> ...


Nope. I don't care enough about you to write a scenario intended for you to answer, especially knowing you'll get the answers wrong, which you didn't disappoint, by the way. Just putting names down.

Despite breaking the rules of the game, I'll answer the question.

Winner: Sandow
First eliminated: Sheamus
Comedy Jobber Elimination: Christian

_____________________________________

Push: Sandow
Turn: Christian
Fire: Sheamus

Sheamus, Roman Reigns, John Cena


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Sheamus
Turn Cena
Fire Reigns

Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Batista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bryan
Turn: Batista
Fire: Orton

I struggled for about 1 second thinking which of them I should fire, but then I remembered that Batista's 45 and his contract is for 2 years, and then he'll just leave ANYWAY, so that made it easy.

Rybaxel, The Real Americans, Los Matadores


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push RA
Turn Rybaxel
Fire Matadores

Harper, Rollins, Ambrose


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Push Ambrose
Turn rollins
Fire Harper

I know ambrose is WAY better as a heel but he's my current 2nd fav, rollins amazing in ring so good heel run against ambrose so he kinda gets a push too? Sorry harper your amazing in the ring too but you gotta believe in the shield :reignsambrose


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nope. I don't care enough about you to write a scenario intended for you to answer, especially knowing you'll get the answers wrong, which you didn't disappoint, by the way. Just putting names down.


I know you love me man.

Diamondando112, you gotta name three too. I'll just do Harper/Rollins/Ambrose

Push Rollins
Turn Ambrose
Fire Harper

Only 'cause Harper in his current gimmick - a follower of Wyatt - would be nonsensical to push (harder than Wyatt) and impossible to turn.

Ezekiel Jackson, JTG, Justin Gabriel.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Justin Gabriel
Turn JTG
Fire Ezekiel Jackson

Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Big E


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RUSEV said:


> I know you love me man.
> 
> Diamondando112, you gotta name three too. I'll just do Harper/Rollins/Ambrose
> 
> ...


Not at all.

Push: Del Rio
Turn: Big E
Fire: Axel

Cesaro, Axel, Triple H


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Cesaro
Turn Triple H
Fire Axel

Ziggler, Reigns, Ryback


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Ziggler
Turn Reigns
Fire The Ryback

Jack Swagger, Big E, Damien Sandow


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Sandow
Turn Big E
Fire Swagger

Mark Henry, Dolph Ziggler, Goldust


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Push Sandow
> Turn Big E
> Fire Swagger
> 
> Mark Henry, Dolph Ziggler, Goldust


Push Ziggler
Turn Mizark
Fire Goldust

I'll go for the seemingly midcard for life edition...

Truth, Cody, Kofi?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Cody
Turn: Kofi
Fire: Truth

Sin Cara, Brodus Clay, Xavier Woods


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Brodus Clay
Turn Xavier Woods
Fire Sin Cara

Brad Maddox, Vickie Guerrero, Kane


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Push Brodus Clay
> Turn Xavier Woods
> Fire Sin Cara
> 
> Brad Maddox, Vickie Guerrero, Kane


Push: Kane. 
Turn: Maddox.
Fire: Vickie.

3MB, Los Matadores, RybAxel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ewww.

Push: Kane (Why did you do this to me?)
Turn: Maddox
Fire: Vickie

EDIT ~ Gotta be fucking kidding me, I can't answer that. Fire them all.

Fine. Push the Matadores just because of the midget, turn 3MB because they don't matter and fire Ryback and Axel just so they never get the idea of treating them like main eventers again. God that one sucked.

Part timers edition

Sting, Rock, Jericho


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

pffft

Push - Rock
Turn - Jericho heel, to feud with Bryan and Cesaro
Fire - Sting, even though he's never been signed

cesaro, rollins, harper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> pffft


Problem?

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Harper

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Problem?


just thought it was a hard one, now this is easy

Push - Wyatt
Turn - Harper
Fire - Rowan

Tyson Kidd, Justin Gabriel, Curt Hawkins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Curt Hawkins (just because I know almost nothing about Hawkins. I'll give him a chance. I know the other two suck definitively)
Turn: Kidd
Fire: Gabriel

Ryder, Barrett, Woods


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

lol

Push Barrett (HARD)
Turn Ryder
Fire Woods

Wyatt, Cesaro, Bryan?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Wyatt
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: B+ Bryan :HHH2 

Bryan, Ambrose, Batista


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Bryan
Turn Ambrose
Fire Batista

Los Matadores, Rybaxel, The Ascension


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Ascension
Turn Los Matadores
Fire Rybaxel

Brock Lesnar, Undertaker, Triple H


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Taker
Turn Brock
Fire HHH

Sheamus, Ziggler, Orton


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

Push Sheamus
Turn Orton
Fire Ziggler

Big Show, Khali, Batista


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push: Batista
Turn: Big Show
Fire: Khali

Axel, Otunga, Ryback


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Otunga
Turn Ryback
Fire Axel

Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Dean Ambrose
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Daniel Bryan

Seth Rollins, Tyson Kidd, Alexander Rusev


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push Alexander Rusev
Turn Seth Rollins 
Fire Tyson Kidd

Emma, Paige, Summer Rae


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push - Emma

Turn - Paige

Fire - Summer Rae 


Rusev, Bo Dallas, Adam Rose


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Rusev
Turn Rose
Fire Dallas

SAME. Actually came here to post this three.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Push Rose
Turn Dallas (Gosh him smiling all the time is just enough to p me off)
Fire Rusev ( Sorry I know he has a lot of talent but I just really get bored of big guy's who just come out and destroy.

Also sorry about last time I posted people but for some reason didn't come up so I'll do them here.

Fandango
Xavier Wood's
Heath Slater


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Slater
Turn Fandango
Fire Woods

Ambrose, Harper, Cesaro


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Cesaro
Turn Ambrose
Fire Harper.

Sorry Harper.

John Cena, Randy Orton, Batista


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Push: Orton
Turn: Cena
Fire: Batista


Big E, Sheamus, Barrett


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Barrett
Turn Sheamus
Fire Big E

Ryback, Big E, Rusev


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Rusev
Turn Big E
Fire Ryback

Paige, AJ Lee, Tamina


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Paige
Turn AJ
Fire Tamina

Titus O'Neil, Damien Sandow, Big Show


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Sandow and let him actually have character like he did during the summer and prior
Turn Titus
Fire Show

Rollins, Zayn, Bryan


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Bryan
Turn Rollins
Fire Zayn

Just because at the moment, Bryan needs the push & turning Zayn would make no sense at all. And firing Rollins, to leave Ambrose & Reigns alone. No thanks.

Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, The Miz


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Sandow
Turn Rhodes
Fire Miz

Brodus Clay, Curtis Axel, Kofi Kingston


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

How about ...

1. Tamina Snuka
2. Emma
3. Cameron



RFWHC said:


> I remember there was a thread on this at some point, so I've decided to bring this thread back. Basically, the poster above you lists three wrestlers on the current WWE Roster, and what you do is decide which to push, which to turn heel/face, and which to fire. Obviously, you then have to list three wrestlers, yourself.
> 
> I'll start it off:
> 
> ...


Push Wyatt, make him an unstoppable bad guy who wins clean. 

Turn Bryan, make him the insecure dude who used to argue with Kane and Orton about not being respected. But he's still the unstoppable kneeing machine he is now. 

Fire Cesaro. I hate to do that but he's the easy choice here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push ~ Emma
Turn ~ Cameron
Fire ~ Tamina

Cameron stays on just so Bryan and Vinny can make fun of her on Total Divas, no other reason she deserves to be employed at all. 

Dean Ambrose, Damien Sandow, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Cotmas (Sep 12, 2013)

Push Wyatt
Turn Ambrose
Fire Sandow

Barrett, Mysterio, Swagger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push ~ Barrett
Turn ~ Mysterio
Fire ~ Swagger

Cesaro, Swagger, Zayn


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:sad:

Push Zayn
Turn Cesaro (back to heel)
Fire Swagger

Paige, Emma, Summer Rae


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Paige
Turn Summer
Fire Emma

Sheamus, Barrett, Harper


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Push: Barrett
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Harper (he's nothing without Wyatt, rather than turn him, may as well fire him and keep Sheamus who is a solidified star)

Cesaro, Big E, Ambrose


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Ambrose
Turn Cesaro
Fire Big E

Kidd, Rowan, McIntyre


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push McIntyre
Turn Kidd
Fire Rowan

Rey Mysterio, Christian, Big Show?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Push: Christian
Turn: Big Show
Fire: Rey

Kane, Henry, Goldust


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Goldust
Turn Henry
Fire Kane

Cesaro, Rey, Kane.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Cesaro

Turn Kane

Fire Rey


:selfie


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push Cole
Turn JBL
Fire Lawler

Christian, Goldust, Outlaws


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

HHH
Stephanie 
Brock Lesnar 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push ~ Emma
> Turn ~ Cameron
> Fire ~ Tamina
> 
> ...


That's a good one. 

Fire Ambrose. Didn't want to but Sandow and Wyatt have done better character work since their debut. I know Dean can go with the best of them but WWE booking, man. 

Finally Push Sandow. Keep him a condescending asshole. 

Turn Wyatt but keep him creepy. Keep him a cult leader but a cool cult leader.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Push HHH
Turn HHH
Fire Stephanie and Brock






OK, for real:

Push HHH
Turn Brock
Fire Steph

Ryback, Orton, Batista


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Push HHH
> Turn HHH
> Fire Stephanie and Brock
> 
> ...


Haha, rolled my eyes, then saw you did it for real. Never should have lost faith. 

I'd also push HHH, loved the way he worked Bryan for a pedigree with his knees. A lot fo high flyers these days, but HHH was refreshing to watch at mania. Wish he would wrestle regularly. 

Push Ryback as Swaggers partner in the new Real Americans. 
Fire Bootista. Twice.
Turn Orton, make him a latent homosexual who now wished to just dance all the time. 

Let's do a WWE network one ...

George the Animal Steel
The HOnky Tonk Man
The Jumping Bomb Angels.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Push Honky Tonk Man
Turn George Steele
Fire The Jumping Bomb Angels.

Damien Sandow, Heath Slater, Great Khali


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Sandow
Turn Khali
Fire Slater

Barrett, McIntyre, Sheamus


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Shemaus
Fire McIntyre

Paige, Emma, Summer Rae


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Push Paige
Turn Emma
Fire Summer


Ryback, Axel, Kofi


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Hmm.

Push Kofi
Turn Ryback
Fire Axel

Yoshi Tatsu, Curt Hawkins, Tyson Kidd


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Kidd
Turn Hawkins
Fire Tatsu.


Bad News Barrett, Cody Rhodes, Big E


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Damn.

Push Barrett
Turn Rhodes
Fire Big E

RVD, Goldust, Jericho


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Push Rvd
Turn Jericho (he's good as a heel)
Fire goldust (sorry goldy I like you but there is nothing for you to do)

Reigns
Henry
Lesnar


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Lesnar
Turn Reigns
Fire Henry

Sandow, McIntyre, Ryback


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Push Sandow
Turn McIntyre
Fire Ryback

John Cena, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Lesnar
Turn Cena
Fire Undertaker :brock


Adam Rose, Fandango, Tyler Breeze


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Pus Breeze
Turn Fandango
Fire Rose

Axel, Hawkins and Tensai


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Push Tensai
Turn Axel
Fire Hawkins

RVD, Orton, Ziggler.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Push Ziggler
Turn Rvd
Fire Orton

Mojo Rawley
Tyler Breeze
Corey Graves


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Tyler Breeze
Turn Corey Graves
Fire Mojo Rowley

Rybaxel, Los Matadores, 3MB


----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)

Push 3MB baby!
Turn Los Matadores
Fire Rybaxel

Goldust, Swagger, Sandow


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Push: Sandow
Turn: Goldust
Fire: Swagger

2012 Post Wrestlemania Call Ups.
Damien Sandow, Cesaro, Ryback.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Ryback
Turn Cesaro (and then push)
Fire Sandow

Mahal, Ryder, Tatsu


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Push: Ryder
Turn: Tatsu
Fire: Mahal

Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, The Miz


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Ziggler
Turn Rhodes
Fire Miz

Mark Henry, Big Show, Khali


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Big Show
Turn Henry
Fire Khali

Goldust, Christian, Rey


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Goldust
Turn Rey
Fire Christian

Cody Rhodes, Seth Rollins, Cesaro


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Cody Rhodes

Sheamus, The Miz, Damien Sandow


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Damien Sandow
Turn Sheamus
Fire Miz

Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Bayley


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Push: Bayley
Turn: Banks
Fire: Charlotte

Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Eva Marie


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Push Bayley
Turn Sasha
Fire Charlotte.

Ninja'd

Push Nikki
Turn Brie
Fire Eva

Seth Rollins, Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Undertaker
Ultimate Warrior
Papa Shango



IntellectualSavior said:


> Push Honky Tonk Man
> Turn George Steele
> Fire The Jumping Bomb Angels.
> 
> Damien Sandow, Heath Slater, Great Khali


Fire Khali aggressively. Hire a translator and tell him how much he sucks. 

Push Sandow to the moon and turn Slater...

into Sin Cara's
evil twin! yeah, I know the story has been done. 

But yep ...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Sami Zayn
Turn Adrian Neville 
Fire Rollins

Reigns
Rhodes
Cesaro


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Cesaro
Turn Rhodes
Fire Reigns

Ziggler, Ryder, ADR


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Ziggler
Turn Ryder 
Fire ADR

Bryan 
Lesnar
Cesaro


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Push Bryan 
Turn Cesaro
Fire Lesnar :sad:

Cody Rhodes
Damien Sandow
Christian


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Damien Sandow
Turn Cody Rhodes
Fire Christian

Mojo Rawley, Great Khali, Sylvester Lefort


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

Push Sylvester Lefort
Turn Mojo Rawley
Fire Great Khali

The Usos
The Rhodes Brothers 
Harper & Rowan


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Damn.

Push Harper and Rowan
Turn The Rhodes Brothers
Fire The Usos (sorry, but I can think of more to do with the others)

Cameron
Nikki Bella 
Alicia Fox


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Alicia Fox

Turn Nikki Bella

Fire Cameron


Kofi Kingston, Zack Ryder, R-Truth


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Kofi Kingston
Turn R-Truth
Fire Zack Ryder

Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Push Kofi
Turn Truth
Fire Ryder

Edit:

Push Henry
Turn Kane
Fire Show

Eva Marie, Nikki Bella, Brie Bella


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Push: Eva Marie
Turn: Nikki Bella
Fire: Brie Bella

Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Rollins
Turn Ambrose
Fire Reigns

Cesaro, Ziggler, Sandow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Sandow
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Ziggler

Adam Rose, Bo Dallas, Alexander Rusev


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Push: Alexander Rusev
Turn: Bo Dallas
Fire: Adam Rose

Sami Zayn, Dolph Ziggler, Big E


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Zayn
Turn Zolph
Fire Zig Z

RVD, Kane, Jimmy Uso


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Zayn
Turn: Big E
Fire: Ziggler

Erick Rowan, Brodus Clay, Mark Henry

EDIT ~ 

Push: RVD
Turn: Jimmy Uso
Fire: Kane


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Rowan
Turn Henry
Fire Clay

Rusev, Ambrose, Harper 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Ambrose
Turn Harper
Fire Rusev

Randy Orton, Jeff Hardy, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Push Ziggler
Turn Orton
Fire Hardy

Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Rollins

Turn Ambrose (Then push him)

Fire Reigns


Santino, Sin Cara, Darren Young


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push ~ Santino
Turn ~ Darren Young
Fire ~ Sin Cara

Christian, Goldust, Reigns


----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)

Push Reigns
Turn Goldust
Fire Christian

Mysterio, McIntyre, Kidd


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Tyson Kidd
Fire Mysterio (He's constantly getting injured nowadays and should call it quits a this point, unfortunately.)

Ziggler, Jeff Hardy, AJ Lee


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Push: Ziggler.
Turn: AJ.
Fire: Hardy and never bring him back.

Punk, Bryan, Cena.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push Punk
Turn Cena
Fire Bryan

Axel, Swagger, Ziggler


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Ziggler
Turn Axel
Fire Swagger

Orton, Punk, Cesaro


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Cesaro
Turn Orton
Fire Punk 

Macho Man Randy Savage, Ultimate Warrior and Mr. Perfect


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Perfect
Turn Savage
Fire Warrior

Finlay, Regal, Goldust


----------



## FlyingBear (Nov 30, 2013)

Push Goldust
Turn Regal
Fire Finlay

Harper, Swagger, Del Rio


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push Harper 
Turn Del Rio 
Fire Swagger

Randy Orton, Dave Batista, Triple H


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Push-Triple H
Turn-Randy Orton
Fire-Batista


Paige, Emma, AJ Lee


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Paige
Turn AJ Lee
Fire Emma

Sandow, Barrett, Usos


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Usos
Fire Sandow

Alexander Rusev, Adam Rose, Bo Dallas


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

fire rusev, turn bo, and push rose

xavier woods
cj parker 
tyson kidd


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

CornNthemorN said:


> fire rusev, turn bo, and push rose
> 
> xavier woods
> cj parker
> tyson kidd


Push- Xavier Woods
Turn- Tyson Kidd
Fire- CJ Parker


Big E. Langston, Wade Barrett, Curtis Axel


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> Push- Xavier Woods
> Turn- Tyson Kidd
> Fire- CJ Parker
> 
> ...


Push- Wade Barrett
Turn- Axel
Fire- BIG E

Santino,fandango,Titus O' Neil


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Titus, turn Santino, fire Fandango (unless Layla is fired too; then switch Santino and Fandango)

Curtis Axel, JTG, Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Axel
Turn Tatsu
Fire JTG

Summer Rae, Layla, Emma


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Turn -Emma
Fire -Layla
Push -Summer Rae

Barret,zigler,bray


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuck thats a hard one

Turn Barrett, Push Ziggy, fire bray :/

Christian, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, that's really damn hard LOL.

Push: Jimmy
Turn: Jey
Fire: Christian (just because of age... no hard feelings)

Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Cesaro


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Push Ambrose, Turn Cesaro, fire Bryan [Not a fan of goats]


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose - push
Cesaro - turn
Bryan - fire

Taker, Kane, Henry or Big Show


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Push -Kane
Turn -Henry or Big Show
Fire -Taker

Shield


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Rollins
Turn Reigns
Fire Ambrose

Triple H, Randy Orton, Batista


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Push HHH, Turn Ortn, Fire Batista

Wyatts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Wyatt
Turn Harper
Fire Rowan

CM Punk, Roman Reigns, Cesaro


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

^^Fucking hardest yet.

Push CM Punk [To title reign], Push Cesaro, Fire Reigns


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

You never listed three new guys, so I'll just answer my own one.

Push CM Punk
Turn Cesaro
Fire Reigns

Same one


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push CM Punk
Turn Cesaro
Fire Reigns

Cesaro, Swagger, Reigns


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Push-Swagger
Turn-Reigns
Fire-Cesaro

Bo , adam,rusev


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Push Adam, turn Rusev, fire Bo

Cena, Swagger, Fandango


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

CM Styles said:


> Push Adam, turn Rusev, fire Bo
> 
> Cena, Swagger, Fandango


Push-Fandango
Turn-Cena
Fire-Swagger

Randy Orton, Alberto Del Rio, Ryback


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

push ryback, turn no1, fire rio and orton

el torrito 
eva marie
khali


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

No body deserve push 

Push - blank
fire - khali
turn - eva'torrito

3MB


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

OBEY THE RULES.

Push: M
Turn: 3
Fire: B.

:brodgers

McIntyre, Sheamus, Barrett.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Barrett
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: McIntyre

Swagger, Ryback, Cody Rhodes


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Push: Rhodes
Turn: Ryback
Fire: Swagger (Then I'd rehire him, just to fire him again, and again, and again, and again)

Roman Reigns, Sheamus, Ryback


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Push: Roman 
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Ryback

Tamina Snuka,Alicia Fox,Layla


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Alicia Fox
Turn Tamina Snuka
Fire Layla

Bad News Barrett, Cesaro, Sheamus


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Push Sheamus
Turn Cesaro
Fire Barrett

The Bellas, Paige, Summer Rae


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Paige
Turn: Summer Rae
Fire: The Bellas

Bray Wyatt, Sheamus, Kane


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Edit: 
Push Bray
Turn Bray
Fire Kane

Rybaxel, Usos, Evolution


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Push- The Usos
Turn- Rybaxel
Fire- Evolution

Dean Ambrose, Luke Harper, Randy Orton


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Push-Dean 
Turn-Randy 
Fire-Luke 

billy gunn , road dogg ,torrie wilson


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Push: Billy Gunn
Turn: Torrie Wilson
Fire: Road Dogg

Wade Barrett, Paige, Daniel Bryan


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Push: Bad News Barrett
Turn: Paige
Fire: Daniel Bryan


Roman Reigns, Brie Bella, Randy Orton


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Roman Reigns
Turn Randy Orton
Fire Brie Bella

Paige, AJ Lee, Emma


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Push Emma
Turn Paige
Fire AJ Lee

Brock Lesnar, Kane, HHH


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push HHH 
Turn Lesnar
Fire Kane

Sasha, Emma, Paige


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Push Paige
Turn Emma
Fire Sasha

Rosa Mendes, Layla, Brie Bella


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push Layla
Turn Brie
Fire Rosa

Kane, Big Show, HHH


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Push HHH
Turn Kane
Fire Big Show

Cena, Sheamus, Orton


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Sheamus
Turn Cena
Fire Orton

JTG, Tyson Kidd, Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Push Kidd
Turn Tatsu
Fire JTG

cody,bray,wade


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Push- Bray Wyatt
Turn- Cody Rhodes
Fire- Wade Barrett (Sorry, Wade  )

Randy Orton, John Cena, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Push Bryan
Turn Cena
Fire Orton

Fandango, Big E, Ryback


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push Fandango
Turn Ryback
Fire Big E

Otunga, Clay, Miz


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Push Miz
Turn Otunga
Fire Clay

Ryback,henry,show


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Push ryback
Turn show
Fire henry

Brock,Bryan, bray Wyatt


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Jesus that's a tough one. 

Push Bryan
Turn Wyatt
Fire Lesnar

Bad News Barrett, Cesaro, Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Saint Dick said:


> Jesus that's a tough one.
> 
> Push Bryan
> Turn Wyatt
> ...


You'd fire lesnar really?

Push ziggler
Turn Cesaro
Fire Barret

Roman reigns,Seth rollings, dean ambrose


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

legendmaker2 said:


> You'd fire lesnar really?
> 
> Push ziggler
> Turn Cesaro
> ...


Yeah, based on the fact that he's part-time and probably only has a couple years left whereas Bryan and Wyatt have long careers ahead of them. It was a tough one. Lesnar's the fuckin man.

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Roman Reigns

Another tough one. Reigns is a potential star but I'd rather watch Rollins and Ambrose.

McIntyre, Rusev, Rowan.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Push McIntyre
Turn Rusev
Fire Rowan

3MB guys


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push McIntyre
Turn Slater
Fire Mahal

Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett, Roman Reigns


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Bad News

Turn Cody Rhodes

Fire Roman Reigns


Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, Slate Randall


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Push Randall
Turn Solomon Crowe
Fire Kalisto

sandow,fandango,santino


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Sandow
Turn: Fandango
Fire: Santino

Barrett, Ambrose, Sandow


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

push sandow
turn ambrose
fire barrett
orton batista trips unk


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Push Randall 
Turn Trips
Fire Tista

Same 3


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Push trips
Turn trips
Fire stale Orton

Big show, brodus, fandango


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Push Fandango
Turn Show
Fire Brodus

Stephanie, Lawler, Vince.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push Vince
Turn Lawler
Fire Steph

SQ


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Vince
Turn Steph
Fire Lawler

Triple H, Randy Orton, Batista


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Push HHH
Turn Orton
Fire Batista

Brodus Clay, Heath Slater, Tyson Kidd


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Push Kidd
Turn brodus
Fire heath

Rusev,Luke harper,john cena


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Push Harper
Turn Cena
Fire Rusev

Ziggler, Sandow, Barrett


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Ziggler
Fire Sandow

Summer Rae, Sasha Banks, Bayley


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push Summer
Turn Sasha 
Fire Bayley


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Nothing listed so I'll just give three and answer my own.

Bad News Barrett, Cesaro, Seth Rollins

Push Barrett
Turn Rollins
Fire Cesaro


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Rollins
Fire Cesaro

Same as you dude....

Ziggy, Orton, Kingston.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Push- Kingston
Turn- Ziggler
Fire- Orton


Paige, Dean Ambrose, Big E.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Dean Ambrose
Turn: Big E
Fire: Paige

Randy Orton, William Regal, Titus O'Neil


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Push William Regal
Turn Randy Orton
Fire Titus O Neill

Shield members


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Ambrose
Turn: Rollins
*FIRE: ROMAN REIGNS*

Emphasis was required due to his ungodly terribleness. 

Sheamus, Kane, Daniel Bryan


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Turn Bryam
Push Kane
Fire Sheamus

Big Slow, Jack Swaggsy, Fandango <<<< Have fun.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Push Kane
Turn Daniel Bryan
Fire Sheamus

The Rock, Cena, Goldberg


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Well thats a no brainer..

Turn The Rock
Push Gberg
Fire Cena...

Christian, Sheamus, ADR


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

Push ADR
Turn Sheamus
Fire Christian

Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push: Ambrose
> Turn: Rollins
> *FIRE: ROMAN REIGNS*
> 
> Emphasis was required due to his ungodly terribleness.


^^^^^

Curtis Axel, Road Rogg, Alexander Rusev


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Curtis Axel, Road Rogg, Alexander Rusev


ugh...

Push- Alexander Rusev
Turn- Curtis Axel
Fire- Road Dogg


Alberto Del Rio, Mark Henry, Sheamus


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Shemaus
Turn Alberto Del Rio
Fire Mark Henry

Alicia Fox, Aksana, Rosa Mendes


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> Push Shemaus
> Turn Alberto Del Rio
> Fire Mark Henry
> 
> Alicia Fox, Aksana, Rosa Mendes


Push Alicia Fox
Turn Aksana
Fire Rosa Mendes

Xavier woods, Darren Young, Brodus Clay


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Urgh.

Push: Clay
Turn: Young (PTP reunion)
Fire: Woods

I've got a copy of the WWE roster here so I'm gonna shut my eyes and pick three people....

Goldust, Big E, Rob Van Dam


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push RVD
Turn Goldust
Fire Big E

Cesaro, DB, Wade Barrett


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Push: Barrett
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: DB (but not really, I like him) - maybe something a la Cody Rhodes :

At random - Eva Marie, Sheamus, Justin Gabriel


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Push Gabriel
Turn Sheamus
Fire Eva

Kane,Reigns,Sandow


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Sandow
Turn Reigns
Fire Kane

Wade Barrett, Tyson Kidd, Dean Ambrose


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push BAD NEWS Barrett
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Tyson Kidd

JTG, Yoshi Tatsu, Mason Ryan


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow.

Push: JTG
Turn: Yoshi
Fire: Mason

again, completely random with my eyes closed....

Tamina Snuka
Bray Wyatt
Ryback


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Bray
Turn Snuka
Fire Ryback

The Rock
Brock Lesnar
The Undertaker


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Push Lesnar
Turn Rock
Fire Undertaker

Rusev, Big E, Slater


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Big E
Fire: Slater

Aksana, Tamina, Emma


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Nicole Queen said:


> Push: Rusev
> Turn: Big E
> Fire: Slater
> 
> Aksana, Tamina, Emma


Push-Emma
Turn-Tamina
Fire-Aksana


Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Batista


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Batista
Turn The Miz (he'll just turn back next week anyway)
Fire Rey Mysterio (needs to retire mainly for his physical health)

Emma, Paige, AJ Lee


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Paige 
Turn AJ
Fire Emma

Bray Shitty Wyatt
Daniel GOAT Bryan
Super Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Daniel Bryan...and Rusev while we're at it.

Sheamus, Roman Reigns, Batista

If Triple H is reading this, sign up for an account and answer. I need to know.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm
> 
> Push: Bray Wyatt
> Turn: Cesaro
> ...


:brodgers

Push Reigns
Turn Sheamus (and push preferably)
Fire Batista

SAME, especially for Pyro.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Reigns
Turn Sheamus
Fire Batista

Tyson Kidd, Paige, Brock Lesnar


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Paige
Turn Tyson Kidd
*VERY* gladly fire Brock Lesnar

3MB, Los Matadores, Rybaxel


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Rybaxel
Turn 3MB especially if that means they can split up
Fire Los Matadores, Primo/Epico were better the way they were.

Curtis Axel, Heath Slater, Aksana


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Push: Curtis Axel
Turn: Aksana
Fire: Heath Slater

Batista, Usos, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Wyatt
Turn Usos
Fire Batista

Orton, Emma, Rusev


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Push-Emma
Turn-Rusev
Fire-Orton

Cody Rhodes, Christian, Big Show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Push- Cody
Turn- Christian
Fire- Big Show

Slater, Sandow, Big E


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Sandow
Turn Big E
Fire Slater

Barrett, Ziggler, Paige


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Ziggler
Turn Barrett
Fire Paige

Ambrose, Barett, Sheamus


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Ambrose
Fire Sheamus

CM Punk, Cesaro, Roman Reigns


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Punk
Turn Cesaro
Fire Reigns

Daniel Bryan, Ryback, Kofi


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

obby said:


> Push Punk
> Turn Cesaro
> Fire Reigns
> 
> Daniel Bryan, Ryback, Kofi


Push-Kofi
Turn-Bryan
Fire-Ryback


Batista, RVD, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Push: Brock Lesnar
Turn: RVD
Fire: BOOTISTA

AJ Lee, Bo Dallas, Cameron


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> Push: Brock Lesnar
> Turn: RVD
> Fire: BOOTISTA
> 
> AJ Lee, Bo Dallas, Cameron


Push: Bo Dallas
Turn: AJ
Fire: Cameron

Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, John Cena.

unk2


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push The Undertaker
Turn John Cena (Finally)
Fire Brock Lesnar

Triple H, Randy Orton, Batista


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH Orton and Batista seems like a very popular pick when I decide on posting here. :lol

Push HHH
Turn Orton
Fire Batista

JTG (if he was still gangsta)
Yoshi Tatsu
Santino Marella (if he still had the unibrow)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push JTG
Turn Santino Marella
Fire Yoshi Tatsu

Alexander Rusev, Adam Rose, Bo Dallas


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

LateTrain27 said:


> Push JTG
> Turn Santino Marella
> Fire Yoshi Tatsu
> 
> Alexander Rusev, Adam Rose, Bo Dallas


Push: Adam Rose
Turn: Alexander Rusev
Fire: Bo Dallas

Summer Rae, Emma, Paige


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Push-Emma
Turn-Paige
Fire-Summer Rae (sorry, dear)

John Cena, Randy Orton, Batista


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

wonder goat said:


> Push-Emma
> Turn-Paige
> Fire-Summer Rae (sorry, dear)
> 
> John Cena, Randy Orton, Batista


Push Batista
Turn Cena
Fire Orton

Paige, Daniel Bryan, Triple H


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Push: DB
Turn:.. Paige I guess.
Fire: HHH.

CM Punk, Bray Wyatt, and Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push CM Punk
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Bray Wyatt

Cesaro, DB, Punk


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Hire and turn Punk
Push Bryan
Fire Cesaro, he's lost a lot of steam.

Same


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Push Bryan
Turn Punk
Fire Cesaro

Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Ambrose


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Push Ambrose
Turn Cesaro
Fire Wyatt

Ziggler, Sandow, Reigns


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Push Sandow
Turn Ziggler
Fire Reigns


Rollins, Ryder, Cena


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Push Rollins
Turn Cena
Fire Ryder

Brie, AJ, Paige


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Paige
Turn AJ
Fire Brie

Cody Rhodes, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Push Bo Dallas.
Turn Cody Rhodes.
Fire Curtis Axel.

Kofi Kingston, Emma, Luke Harper.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Harper
Turn Kofi
Fire Emma

Paige, Brock, Ziggler


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Ziggler
Turn Paige
Fire Brock

Yoshi Tatsu, JTG, Curt Hawkins


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Push JTG (so Rusev can crush him)
Turn Yoshi Tatsu 
Fire Curt Hawkins 

(midcard champs coming your way)
Sheamus
Barrett
Paige


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Barrett
Turn Paige
Fire Sheamus

Kane, Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Ziggler
Turn Reigns
Fire Kane

Seth Rollins, Cesaro, Bad News Barrett


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Push Rollins

Turn Cesaro

I'm afraid I got some bad news, you're fired Bad News Barrett.

Sheamus, Cena, Orton


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Push Rollins
> 
> Turn Cesaro
> 
> ...


FUCK

Push Sheamus

Turn Cena

Fire Orton


Jinder Mahal, Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: McIntyre
Turn: Slater
Fire: Mahal

Titus O'neal, Jack Swagger, Ryback


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push THE BIG GUY
Turn Jack Swagger
Fire Titus O Niel

R-Truth, Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Push Xavier Woods (not too much though, dammit)
Turn Kofi Kingston (might make him relevant again)
Fire R-Truth (sorry Truth, I quite like you but you're getting old and you smoke too much)

Justin Gabriel
El Torito
Sin Cara


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push El Torito

Turn Sin Cara

Fire Justin Gabriel


El Local, Kalisto, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Push: Kalisto

Turn: El Local

Fire: Rey Mysterio

Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett, Antonio Cesaro


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Push Cesaro (even though he's getting pushed anyway)
Turn Wade Barrett (I mean why not? He's getting cheered more than he is booed)
Cody Rhodes (sorry Cody but you are the definition of generic)

Sami Zayn
Adrian Neville
Tyler Breeze


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Push Sami Zayn
Turn Adrian Neville
Fire Tyler Breeze

The Wyatts.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Wyatt
Turn Harper
Fire Rowan

The Shield, Wyatts, 3MB


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push The Shield
Turn The Wyatts
Fire 3MB

Adam Rose, Rob Van Dam, Drew Mcintyre


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Push Drew Mcintyre
Turn Rob Van Dam
Fire Adam Rose

Big E, Seth Rollins, Cesaro.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Push Rollins
Turn Cesaro
Fire Big E

Batista, Orton, HHH


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Push: Batista

Turn: Orton

Fire: HHH

Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Push Seth Rollins (very good in-ring performer)
Turn Dean Ambrose (he should be heel, dammit!)
Fire Sami Zayn (sorry Sami, you're just the least famous of the three here)

Natalya
Alicia Fox
Naomi


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Alicia Fox
Turn Natalya
Fire Naomi

Sheamus, Bad News Barruh, Cesaro


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Cesaro
Turn Barrett
Sadly fire Sheamus

Bray Wyatt (without his family)
Triple H(without Evolution)
Dean Ambrose (without the Shield)


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Push Ambrose
Turn Wyatt
Fire HHH

Mark Henry, Big Show, Khali


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Push Mark Henry
Turn Big Show
Fire Khali

Damien Sandow, Dolph Ziggler, Alicia Fox.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Ziggler
Turn Sandow (then fire him)
Fire Alicia Fox

:draper2

Swagger, Ryback, Kidd


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Push Ziggy
Turn Ryback
Fire Maddox

Ryback, Fandango, Yoshi


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Yoshi
Turn Fandango
Fire Ryback

Rowan, Ambrose, Emma


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Ambrose
Turn Emma
Fire Rowan

Cesaro, Ziggler, Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Ziggler
Fire: Reigns

All guys being equal on the card, I'd fire Ziggler instead, but Ziggler is a career loser and Reigns is the next mega star, so he's got to go. I can handle Ziggler being in WWE as a jobber, I can't handle Reigns as a multi time world champion. I just can't do it, he's SO bad at everything he does.

Paul Heyman, Zeb Colter, Lana


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Push Heyman
Turn Colter (make him less of a xenophobe)
Fire Lana (just not as good as the other managers )

Mark Henry
Big Show
Rey Mysterio


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push Henry
Turn Mysterio
Fire Big Show

As bad of a heel that Rey would be, Show turning for the millionth time sucks even worse. Firing him is better.

Zayn, Khali, Bryan


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

Push Zayn (I haven't seen him wrestle, but I've heard good things about him)
Turn Bryan (thought he was more entertaining when he was shouting "NO!")
Fire Khali (no need to explain)

Kane
Goldust
Christian


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Push Christian
Fire Kane
Turn Goldust

Khali
Brodus
Eva Marie


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Push Brodus
Turn Eva Marie
Fire Khali

Adam Rose
Rusev
Sasha Banks*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push Rusev
Turn Sasha Banks
Fire Adam Rose

Roman Reigns, Cesaro, Rusev


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Cesaro

Turn Reigns

Fire Rusev


Bull Dempsey, Mojo Rawley, CJ Parker


----------



## moxicity (Jul 22, 2013)

Push: Mojo Rawley
Turn: CJ Parker
Fire: Bull Dempsey

Sasha Banks, Paige, Summer Rae


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

moxicity said:


> Push: Mojo Rawley
> Turn: CJ Parker
> Fire: Bull Dempsey
> 
> Sasha Banks, Paige, Summer Rae



Push:Summer
Fireaige
Turn:Sasha

Miz, Batista, R Truth


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Batista
Fire: R-Truth

Eva Marie Kofi Kingston Big E Langston


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Push Big E
Turn Kofi Kingston
Fire Eva Marie

Luke Harper
Daniel Bryan
Dean Ambrose


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Elipses Corter said:


> Luke Harper
> Daniel Bryan
> Dean Ambrose


Push-Dean Ambrose
Turn-Daniel Bryan
Fire-Luke Harper

The Usos, RybAxel, Goldust and Stardust


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

wonder goat said:


> Push-Dean Ambrose
> Turn-Daniel Bryan
> Fire-Luke Harper
> 
> The Usos, RybAxel, Goldust and Stardust


Push - The Uso's
Turn - Goldust and Stardust
Fire - Rybaxel

Heath Slater
Zack Ryder
Adam Rose


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Heath Slater
Turn Zack Ryder
Fire and Deport Adam Rose :zeb

Dolph Ziggler, Roman Reigns, Rusev


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Push Reigns
Turn Ziggler
Fire Rusev

Orton/Rollins/Ambrose


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Push Rollins
Fire Orton
Turn Ambrose

Erick Rowan , Adam Rose and Rob Van Dam


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Push Erick Rowan, turn RVD, fire Adam Rose.

Reigns, Mark Henry, The Miz


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Push Reigns, turn Henry (better as a heel), fire Miz.

Jack Swagger, Zack Ryder, Luke Harper.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Luke Harper
Turn Jack Swagger
Fire Zack Ryder

Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville, Tyson Kidd


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Push Zayn
Turn Neville
Fire Kidd

Steen/Kenta/Devitt


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Push Devitt
Turn Kenta into a heel (Unless he is one then vice versa the push and turn)
Fire Steen (I feel as though he is gonna be a jobber/lower midcarder once/ if he makes it to the main roster and should stick to the indies)

Roman/Seth/Dean


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Push:
Ambrose

Turn:
Reigns

Fire:
Rollins

Sheamus, Big Show, Ryback?


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Push: Ryback
Turn: Big Show
Fire: Sheamus

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Cesaro


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Push Cesaro
Turn Harper
Fire Wyatt
*It was hard to choose
*

Cena, Sheamus, Khali


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Push Sheamus
Turn Cena
Fire Khali

Ziggler , Cm Punk , Bryan


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Bryan

Turn CM Punk

Fire Ziggler


Adam Rose, Tyler Breeze, Fandango


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Tyler Breeze
Turn Fandango
Fire Adam Rose

Dolph Ziggler, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Push Ziggler
Turn Wyatt
Fire Cesaro

Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Bayley


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Push Becky Lynch 
Turn Charlotte
Fire Bayley


Damien Sandow, John Cena, Zack Ryder.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Damien Sandow 
Turn John Cena
Fire Zack Ryder

Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Push Bryan
Turn Cesaro
Fire Reigns

Ambrose , Wyatt, Sandow


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Reminds me of Pyro.

This is actually fairly difficult. If we're talking Damien Sandow back when he came out wearing a bathrobe and wasn't an utter joke yet, I'd go -

Push Sandow.
Turn Wyatt.
Fire Ambrose. (And I love Dean Ambrose.)

Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Push Wyatt
Turn Bryan
Fire Rollins(Ouch)

Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, Dave Batista


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Turn: Roman
Push: Randy
Fire: Batista(he's too good for wwe)

Darren Young, Fandango, Rusev


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Darren Young (Only to fill up the spot though, don't really care what happens, he's nothing'd as of now.)
Fire: Fandango

Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, and Jack Swagger.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Dolph Ziggler
Fire Jack Swagger

The Usos, Goldust and Stardust, Luke Harper and Erick Rowan


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Push: Harper & Rowan
Turn: Goldust and Stardust
Fire: The Usos

Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Randy Orton
Fire: Roman Reigns (Don't hate the guy, refer to previous post, doing it just to fill up the spot.)

Hornswoggle, Big Show, Sheamus


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Sheamus
Turn Big Show (Big Show turn #47)
Fire Hornswoggle

Heath Slater, Titus O'Neil, Darren Young


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Push: Titus O'Neil
Turn: Heath Slater
Fire: Darren Young

Rollins, Russev, and Wyatt


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Push Wyatt
Turn Rollins
Fire Rusev

Hornswoggle , Big Show , Mark Henry


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Push Mark Henry
Turn Hornswaggle (Into the headlights of a speeding car.)
Fire Big Show

Ziggler, Rollins, Cesaro.


----------



## Corzza25 (Dec 29, 2013)

Push Cesaro 
Turn Rollins
Fire Ziggler

Barrett, Harper, Ryback.
__________________


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Push: Harper
Turn: BNB
Fire: Ryback

Kofi, Big E, Woods


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Push Big E
Turn Kofi
Fire Woods (WWE like TNA seem to just have no idea how to use him)

Mojo Rawley, Bull Dempsey, CJ Parker


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Push: Bull Dempsey
Turn: Mojo Rawley
Fire: CJ Parker

Jesus, that was hard. :lmao

Rusev, Bo Dallas & Fandango


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Fandango
Turn Rusev
Fire Bo

AJ, Paige, Bray Wyatt


----------



## JeriTest23 (Jun 19, 2014)

Push> Bray Wyatt
Turn> Paige
Fire> AJ Lee

Sorry for AJ, this time is so hard to choose...

John Cena,Randy Orton and Kane


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Orton
Turn: Cena
Fire: Kane

Dolph, Sandow, Rollins


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Sandow
Turn: Dolph
Fire: Rollins

Sorry Seth

Dean Ambrose, Paige, Batista


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Push: Sandow
> Turn: Dolph
> Fire: Rollins
> 
> ...


Push: Paige
Turn: Ambrose
Fire: Batista

Emma, Nattie, Alicia Fox


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Natalya
Turn: Emma
Fire: Alicia Fox

Adam Rose, Bad News Barrett, Goldust


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: BNB to the fuckin moon
Turn: Goldust
Fire: Adam Rose

Sami Zayn, Adrain Neville, Hideo Itami


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Adrian Neville
Turn: Hideo Itami
Fire: Sami Zayn

Tough choice really, but I must choose.

Mark Henry, Rusev, Sheamus


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Mark Henry

Bork, Daniel Bryan, Ambrose


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Ambrose
Turn: Daniel Bryan
Fire: Brock Lesnar

I don't want somebody like him in my company if I ran the WWE.

Randy Orton, Kofi Kingston, Jack Swagger


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm really torn between the push and turn on this one. I would love to see Kofi as a heel, but I'm not sure he is capable of such.

Push: Kofi
Turn: Orton
Fire: Swags

Xavier Woods, Bo Dallas, Miz


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Bo Dallas
Turn: Xavier Dallas
Fire: The Miz

Sorry Miz

Santino Marella (presuming he comes back), Roman Reigns, Kane


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hmmmmm, 

Push: Reigns
Turn: Santino
Fire: Kane

Big E, Rusev, Ryback


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Ryback
Fire: Big E

Stardust, Damien Sandow, Bray Wyatt


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Wyatt
Turn: Stardust (back into Cody Rhodes)
Fire: Damien Sandow

Luke Harper, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Push Dean Ambrose
Turn Seth Rollins
Fire Luke Harper 

Kevin Steen, Finn Balor, Hideo Itami


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dammit do I have to fire somebody?

Push: Hideo Itami
Turn: Steen
Fire: Balor

Jack Swagger, Ryback, Stardust


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Swagger
Turn Stardust
Fire Ryback

Zayn, Rollins, Steen


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Seth Rollins 
Turn: Steen
Fire: Zayn

Hornswoggle, El Torito and the Bunny


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Really? :lol 

Push: The Bunny 
Turn: El Torito
Fire: Hornswoggle

R-Truth, Curtis Axel, Erick Rowan.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Rowan 
Turn Truth
Fire Axel

Bad News Barrett, Seth Rollins, Hideo Itami


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Push Barrett because he's awesome.
Turn Hideo because oh those evil foreigners.
Fire Rollins because he's the most useless former Shield member.

Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, Darren Young


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Justin Gabriel
Turn: Darren Young
YOU'RE FIRED!!!!!: Heath Slater

Sorry Heath, You annoy me.

JBL, Michael Cole, Jerry "the King" Lawler


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Fire all 3.

But to go along with the game
Push: JBL
Turn: King
Fire: Cole

Alicia Fox, Naomi, Natalya


----------



## Ronni072 (Oct 12, 2014)

Push - Bo Dallas
Turn - Roman Reigns
Fire - Adam Rose


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: HBK 3:16
Turn: Me
Fire: The guy who fucked up the game

SQ, Alicia Fox, Naomi, Natalya


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

push natalya
fire naomi 
turn alicia fox. 

stardust, goldust, evan bourne


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Stardust
Turn: Goldust
Fire: Evan Bourne (he doesn't work for WWE anymore)

Paige, Cameron, Brie Bella


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Brie (even though they are)
Turn: Paige (even though I'm not sure if she's a heel or face)
Fire: Cameron

Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, Damien Sandow


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Randy Orton (to face)
Fire: Damien Sandow

The Miz, Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Lesnar
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Miz

Enzo Amore, Tyler Breeze, Tyson Kidd


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Tyson Kidd
Turn: Tyler Breeze
Fire: Enzo Amore

Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn, Kevin Steen


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Push Steen
Turn Zayn
Fire Neville

Rollins, Ziggler, Cesaro


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Ziggler
Fire: Cesaro

Damien Sandow, Sheamus, Roman Reigns


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Push: Damien Sandow
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Roman Reigns


Randy Orton, Dean Ambrose, The Miz


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Orton
Turn: Ambrose
Fire: Miz

Sheamus, Ryback, Rusev


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Ryback
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Rusev

Lana, Alexa Bliss, Rosa Mendes


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Push: Alexa Bliss
Turn: Lana
Fire Rosa Mendes 

Paul Heyman, Stephanie McMahon, Zeb Coulter


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Push: Paul Heyman
Turn: Zeb Coulter
Fire: Stephanie McMahon

Ambrose, Ziggler, Rollins.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Ambrose
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Ziggler
Sorry Ziggy......

BNB, Sheamus, Cesaro


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> Push: Ambrose
> Turn: Rollins
> Fire: Ziggler
> Sorry Ziggy......
> ...


Push - Ambrose
Turns Cesaro
Fire - Sheamus 


Miz , Rusev , Paige


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Push: Paige
Turn: Miz
Fire: Rusev

Sorry big guy

AJ Lee, Curtis Axel, Billy Gunn


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push: AJ Lee
Turn: Curtis Axel
Fire: Billy Gunn

Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Summer Rae


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Push: Summer Rae
Turn: Brie Bella
Fire: Nikki Bella

Brock Lesnar, Jack Swagger, Rusev


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Da Alliance said:


> Push Ambrose
> Turn Cesaro
> Fire Wyatt
> 
> Ziggler, Sandow, Reigns


Push - Sandow
Turn - Ziggler
Fire - Reigns

Cesaro, Ryeback, Rusev


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Rusev
Turn Ryback
Fire Cesaro

Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, Big E.Z


----------



## El Dylan (Jun 28, 2011)

Push : Big E
Turn : Kofi
Fire : Woods

Miz, Swagger, Sheamus


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Miz
Turn Sheamus
Fire Swagger (only because I prefer Miz out of all three and Sheamus is super talented and a good heel, sorry Swags I'm still a fan).

Tyson Kidd, Zack Ryder, Sin Cara.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Tyson Kidd
Turn: Sin Cara
Fire: Zack Ryder

The Ascension, The Vaudevillians, Lucha Dragons


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Damn, I enjoy all the teams, so this is tough.

Push: Lucha Dragons
Turn: Vaudevillians
Fire: Ascension

Cesaro, Barrett, Ziggler


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Barrett
Turn Ziggler
Fire Cesar

Seth Rollins, Randy Orton, Kane.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the thought of pushing Kane :Jordan 

Push Rollins
Turn Orton
Fire Kane

Wyatt/Harper/Rowan


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ABrown said:


> the thought of pushing Kane :Jordan
> 
> Push Rollins
> Turn Orton
> ...


Push Harper, turn Wyatt, fire Rowan

Cena, Rose, Kane


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Rose
Turn: Cena
Fire: Kane

Jimmy, Jey, Tamina


----------



## Shentenza (Oct 23, 2014)

Push: Jimmy
Turn: Jey
Fire: Tamina

Natalya, Emma and Tyson Kidd


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Shentenza said:


> Push: Jimmy
> Turn: Jey
> Fire: Tamina
> 
> Natalya, Emma and Tyson Kidd


Push: The Miz :
Turn: Titus O'Neil (Big Heel Buff Black Man is what's good for business) :dance
Fire: Hornswoggle :cuss:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Turn Natalya
Push Tyson Kidd
Fire Emma

Sheamus, John Cena, Roman Reigns.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Turn Natalya
> Push Tyson Kidd
> Fire Emma
> 
> Sheamus, John Cena, Roman Reigns.


Push: John Cena 
Turn: Roman Reigns
Fire: Sheamus

Rusev, Kofi Kingston, Goldust.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Push Rusev
Turn Kofi (lol)
Fire Goldust

Cesaro, Ambrose, Ziggler


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Ziggler
Turn Ambrose
Fire Cesaro

Stardust, Jimmy Uso, Curtis Axel?


----------



## Shentenza (Oct 23, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Push Ziggler
> Turn Ambrose
> Fire Cesaro
> 
> Stardust, Jimmy Uso, Curtis Axel?


Push Stardust
Turn Jimmy Uso
Fire Curtis Axel

Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That's tough 

Push Wyatt
Turn Bryan
Fire Reigns

Miz, Ziggler, Cesaro


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: Zigs
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Miz

Finn Balor, Adrian Neville, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Push Devitt, push him hard and far
Turn Ambrose
Fire Neville

Tyson Kidd, Sheamus, Stardust


----------



## Shentenza (Oct 23, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> Push Devitt, push him hard and far
> Turn Ambrose
> Fire Neville
> 
> Tyson Kidd, Sheamus, Stardust


Uff...
Push Kidd
Turn Sheamus
Fire Stardust 

Sami Zayn, Hideo Itami, Finn Balor


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Push Balor
Turn Itami
Fire Zayn

Sorry Zayn

The Bunny, Hornswoggle, the Gator


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Push: The Gator
Turn: The Bunny
Fire: Um, isn't Swoggle the gator? :-/ 

Fandango, Adam Rose, David Otunga


----------



## Shentenza (Oct 23, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> Push: The Gator
> Turn: The Bunny
> Fire: Um, isn't Swoggle the gator? :-/
> 
> Fandango, Adam Rose, David Otunga


Push Fandango
Turn Adam Rose
Fire David Otunga (Is he still employed?)

Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

Shentenza said:


> Push Fandango
> Turn Adam Rose
> Fire David Otunga (Is he still employed?)
> 
> Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch


Push - Sasha Banks
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Alexa Bliss

Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Samoa Joe...


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Push - Finn Balor
Turn - Samoa Joe
Fire - Kevin Owens

Braun Stowman, Sami Zayn, Sting


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

Shagz said:


> Push - Finn Balor
> Turn - Samoa Joe
> Fire - Kevin Owens
> 
> Braun Stowman, Sami Zayn, Sting


Push - Sting
Turn - Sami Zayn
Fire - Braun Stowman

Dudleyz, PTP, New Day


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Push New Day, turn Dudleys, fire PTP.

Heath Slater, Jack Swagger, Damien Sandow.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Push - Heath Slater
Turn - Damien Sandow
Fire - Jack Swagger

David Otunga, Konnor, Buddy Murphy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Otunga. Turn Konnor, Fire Murphy.

Luke Harper, Eric Rowan, Braun Strowman?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Push: Braun Strowman
Turn: Luke Harper
Fire: Eric Rowan

Curtis Axel, Stardust, R-Truth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: R-Truth
Turn: Cody Rhodes
Fire: Curtis Axel

Samoa Joe, Finn Balor, Sami Zayn


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Push Reigns

Turn Ambrose

Fire Rollins


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Push: Ambrose
Turn: Reigns
Fire: Rollins

Finn Balor, Jack Swagger, Sheamus


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push: R-Truth
> Turn: Cody Rhodes
> Fire: Curtis Axel
> 
> Samoa Joe, Finn Balor, Sami Zayn


Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Finn Bálor
Fire: Samoa Joe

Dolph Ziggler, Randy Orton, Sheamus


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push: Sheamus

Turn: Randy Orton

Fire: Dolph Ziggler

Charlotte, Becky Lynch, Paige?


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Push Becky 
Turn Paige
Fire Charlotte

Finn Balor, Hideo Itami (if he wasn't injured) and Tyler Breeze


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Push Hideo
Turn Balor
Fire Breeze

Owens, Cesaro, and Neville?


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Hard one..

Push Owens
Turn Cesaro
Fire Neville (with regret)

Bo Dallas, Titus O'Neill and The Miz


----------



## Plaft (Jul 22, 2015)

Push The Miz
Turn Titus
Fire Bo Dallas

Wade Barrett, Curtis Axel and Mark Henry


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Wade Barrett
Turn: Mark Henry
Fire: Curtis Axel

Kevin Owens, Rusev, Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Reigns
Fire: Owens

Kane , Cena , Cesaro


----------



## Harry Pross (Sep 7, 2015)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Cena
Fire: Kane

Bray Wyatt, Neville, Ryback


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Wyatt.
Turn Ryback.
Fire Neville.

The Ascension, Los Matadors, Prime Time Players?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push: PTP
Turn: Los Matadores
Fire: Ascension`

Harper, Cesaro, Ziggler


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push : Cesaro
Turn : Harper
Fire : Ziggler (Don't dislike Dolph but he would be more interesting in LU or RoH going forward.)

Paige, Charlotte, Becky


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Push Becky
Turn Paige
Fire Charlotte (hard one because I think she is easily the lowest of the three when it comes to the main roster).

Kofi, Big E, Xavier Woods


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Push: Big E
Turn: Kofi Kingston
Fire: Xavier Woods

Michael Cole, Charles Robinson, Dean Malenko


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Dean Malenko (why the hell not? He could work a tag team with Cesaro, that'd be a pretty decent push or I could give Malenko a run for the U.S or IC title instead of him hanging backstage as just an agent)
Turn: Charles Robinson (He turns heel stopping John Cena from breaking/tying his idols 16-time streak, Little Naitch is heel)
Fire: Michael Cole, so I don't have to listen to his grating announcing anymore and wind-up toy dialog. Plus his actual douchenozzle antics backstage can piss right off. unkout

Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, Alicia Fox. (All of Team Bella, go)


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Push: Nikki Bella - Yeah, she's already Divas Champion so how much higher could she go? Easy: Have her and her sister become the inaugural Divas Tag Team Champions. Chances are pretty good they're going to turn her face eventually which leads to my turn.
Turn: Brie Bella - Turn her face along with her sister when they acquire the Divas Tag Team Championships. The WWE can't use them much after Charlotte gets the title for quite a while so this would give them something to do.
Fire: Alicia Fox - Unfortunately, she bites the dust. They can't give her any titles right now or ever, and she's pretty useless to this whole Divas revolution. Getting rid of her seems like the best option, sadly.

My choices for the next person: Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Roman Reigns.
Turn Dean Ambrose.
Fire Seth Rollins.

Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Charlotte?


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Push Cody
Turn Charlotte Heel
Fire Randy (sorry)

Mark Henry, Big Show, Kane


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Push Kane
Turn Big Show (what a fresh idea, eh?)
Fire Mark Henry

Seth Rollins, Jeff Hardy, Kurt Angle


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Push Angle
Turn Rollins babyface
Fire Jeff (drug addict)

Daniel Bryan, Brock Lesnar, Roman Reigns


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Turn Roman
Push Lesnar
Fire Daniel


Alicia Fox
Cameron
Tamina


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Push Alicia (Shes Talented)
Turn Tamina (Would be nice to see a change of character)
Fire Cameron (No talent)

Bayley
Sasha Banks
Paige


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Push Bayley
Turn Sasha
Fire Paige

Kevin Owens
Seth Rollins
Bray Wyatt


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Bray Wyatt.
Turn Seth Rollins.
Fire Kevin Owens.

Jack Swagger, Zack Ryder, Fandango?


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Push Ryder
Turn Swagger
Fire Fandango

Ryback, Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan?


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Turn Rollins
Push Reigns
Fire Hornswoggle


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Push Roman Reigns
Turn Daniel Bryan
Fire Ryback

Wade Barrett, Mark Henry and Bo Dallas?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push-Mark Henry
Turn-Bo Dallas
Fire-Wade Barret

Big Show , John Cena , Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - John Cena (Yuck)
Turn - Big Show
Fire - Seth Rollins

Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Sasha Banks


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh man thats a hard one
Push Owens
Turn Sasha
Fire Finn (sorry)

Jack Swagger, The Miz, Alex Riley


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh... can I fire all 3?

Push- Miz.
Turn- Swagger.
Fire- Riley.

Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Fernando.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Ugh... can I fire all 3?
> 
> Push- Miz.
> Turn- Swagger.
> ...


Damn , they all suck.

Push : Fernando
Turn : Jey Uso
Fire : Jimmy Uso

Kane, Randy Orton and Adam Rose.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Push: Orton
Turn: Rose
Fire: Kane

HHH Cena Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Cena (Again, ughh)
Turn: Lesnar
Fire: Triple H (Because he causes the most damage, he's directly responsible for many things WWE does)

The Shield (I expect this to be a slam dunk. We'll see if I'm right.)


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Push: Dean Ambrose (I'd always push Ambrose, provided it was out of the current roster)
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Roman Reigns

Rusev, Cesaro, Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ha, I was right. Figured it was just too obvious, given that it makes no sense to say push Rollins right now. I could see people say turning Ambrose but given the 3 options it was really the only one.

Push: Owens
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Cesaro

Owens, Wyatt, Samoa Joe


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

It's more that Ambrose is easily my favourite guy on the roster now, currently by some margin whilst Bryan and Barrett are out. Not too much to do with Rollins and Reigns.

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Kevin Owens
Fire: Samoa Joe (Sorry Joe)

I wanted to push Kevin Owens, but there's no way Bray Wyatt can work as a face.

Tag team edition: Edge and Christian, Hardy Boyz, Dudley Boyz


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Push Edge and Christian
Turn Hardy Boyz
Fire Dudley Boyz

Wyatt Family, The New Day, Evolution (prime)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push - Wyatt Family
Turn - The New Day
Fire - Evolution

Just to be clear, I wouldn't want to turn New Day, but I damn sure ain't turning or firing the Wyatts.


Brock Lesnar, The Rock, The Undertaker


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Push - Brock Lesnar
Turn - The Rock
Fire - The Undertaker

The New Day


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Push - Kofi Kingston
Turn - Big E
Fire - Xavier Woods (gives him more time to play video games and do that Ph.D thing)


Charlotte, Bayley, Sasha Banks


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Push - Sasha Banks
Turn - Bayley
Fire - Charlotte

Orton, Sheamus, Cena (gotcha in a tight spot, hehe).


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FUCK!

Push Sheamus 
Turn Cena 
Fire Orton

Paige, Charlotte, Becky


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Push Becky
Turn Paige
Fire Charlotte

El torito, Hornswoggle, Khali


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Push El Torito
Turn Hornswoggle
Fire Khali

Christian, Tyson Kidd, Bo Dallas


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Christian (still one of the best in the company, if he can stay healthy one more run would be amazing)
Turn Kidd
Fire Bo

Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Finn Balor


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Flux said:


> Push Christian (still one of the best in the company, if he can stay healthy one more run would be amazing)
> Turn Kidd
> Fire Bo
> 
> Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Finn Balor


Push:Kevin Owens
Turn:Seth Rollins
Fire:Finn Balor

Didn't want to fire Balor, but I find him the least entertaining.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dean Ambrose, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Dean Ambrose 
Fire: Cesaro

Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins, Sheamus


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

push bray wyatt
turn seth rollins
fire sheamus


emma, randy orton, rusev


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Emma (Because she's a diva, who gives a shit, it makes no difference)
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Orton

Orton, Cena, Brock


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push : Orton (At least he puts over other people.)
Turn : Brock
Fire : Cena (I'm just sick of him.)

Heath Slater, Bo Dallas, Damien Sandow


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Push: Damien Sandow
Turn: Heath Slater
Fire: Bo Dallas

Zack Ryder, El Torito, Jack Swagger


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Push: Jack Swagger
Turn: El torito
Fire: Zach Ryder

All Three members of the New Day (Kofi, Xavier and Big E)


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Fire: Big E
Push: Xavier
Turn: Kofi 

Harper
Ambrose
Ziggler


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Push Haper
Turn Ambrose
Fire Ziggler

Brie
Nikki
Paige


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push: Paige
Turn: Brie
Fire: Nikki

Emma, Summer Rae, Charlotte.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

push charlotte
turn emma
fire summer rae


neville, ambrose, owens


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

That's a hard one
Push Owens
Turn Ambrose
Fire Neville (sorry)

Swagger
Ryder
John Cena


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Push: Owens

Turn: Ambrose :mark:

Fire: Neville :mj2


HHH, Sting, Brock


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Rain said:


> That's a hard one
> Push Owens
> Turn Ambrose
> Fire Neville (sorry)
> ...


Push: Swagger

Turn: Cena :cena6

Fire: Ryder (sorry but you suck)

Brock, HHH, Sting


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Completely forgotten that Cena would be the obvious choose to turn :lol

Push Brock
Turn HHH
Fire Sting

Cesaro
Owens
Bray


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Push Cesaro
Turn Ownes
Fire Bray

Mark Henry, Christian, Bubba/BULLY Ray


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push: Christian :mark:
Turn: Mark Henry :mark:
Fire: Bubba

Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok that's tough 

Push Owens
Turn Bray
Fire Seth

Neville, Star-Dust, Harper


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

donne said:


> Ok that's tough
> 
> Push Owens
> Turn Bray
> ...


Push Harper
Turn Neville
Fire Stardust

Barrett, Swagger and Sheamus


----------



## ImpudentImp (Jan 31, 2015)

Push: Sheamus (Can't really turn him Face)
Turn: Barrett
Fire: Swagger

Lana, Emma, Charlotte


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Push: Emma
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Lana

Randy Orton, John Cena, Triple H.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DAMN IT!

Push HHH
Turn Cena 
Fire Orton

Zayn, Corbin, Enzo


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Enzo Amore
Fire: Barn Corbin

Darren Young, Big Show, Curtis Axel


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Push: Curtis Axel
Turn: Big Show (4 the lulz)
Fire: Darren Young

Tyson Kidd, Cesaro, Finn Bálor


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Finn Bálor
Fire: Tyson Kidd

Titus O'Neil, Ryback, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Push: O'Neil
Turn: Ziggler 
Fire: Ryback

ALL of that hurt. 

Daniel Bryan, Brock Lesnar, Sami Zayn


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Brock Lesnar (Although I can't tell when he's face or not)
Fire: Daniel Bryan (Since he clearly doesn't know when to leave)

Neville, Adam Rose, Baron Corbin


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Neville
Turn: Baron Corbin
Fire: Adam Rose

Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, Vince McMahon


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol these choices make no sence really but anyway

Push Vince (he will be a massive draw and is ready to be the companys top guy)
Turn HHH (dont know if he is face or heel to begin with)
Fire Stephanine (shes a bitch)

Bray Wyatt
Luke Harper
Russev


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Tough one.

Push Wyatt
Turn Harper
Fire Rusev


Barrett, Cesaro, Ambrose


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Push Barret
Turn Ambrose
Fire Ceasaro (Great wrestler but no charisma)

Ryback, The Miz, Dog Ziggler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Ryback
Fire: Dolph Ziggler

Randy Orton, Luke Harper, Tyler Breeze


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Push Harper
Turn Breeze
Fire Orton

Michael Cole, Byron Saxton, JBL


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Push Saxon
Turn JBL
Fire Cole

Balor, Neville, Zayn


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh so my choices make no sense but commentators do. I see how it is. :fuckedup

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Finn Bálor
Fire: Neville

Braun Strowman, R-Truth, The Miz


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push : The Miz 
Turn : Braun Strowman (He can perpetually feud with Big Show.) 
Fire : R-Truth

Wade Barrett, Jack Swagger, Titus O'Neil


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Push: Wade
Turn: Swagger
Fire: Titus

Los Matadores (Diego and Fernando) and El Torito


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Push:* El Torito
*Turn:* Diego
*Fire:* Fernando

Apollo Crews, Hideo Itami, Alexa Bliss


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Apollo Crews*
*Turn: Hideo Itami*
*Fire: Alexa Bliss*

Big E., Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods

(All of New Day, go)


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Push:* Kofi Kingston
*Turn: * Xavier Woods
*Fire: * Big E

John Cena, Randy Orton, Seth Rollins


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: John Cena

Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Push: Randy Orton (Unfortunately)
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: John Cena


Kevin Owens, Rusev, Cesaro


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Push Owens
Turn Cesaro
Fire Rusev 

Damien Sandow, Sasha Banks, Stardust


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

PUSH: Sasha Banks
TURN: Stardust
FIRE: Damien Sandow

--------------

Undertaker, Sting, Kane


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Sting
Turn: Undertaker
Fire: Kane

You almost put me in a tough spot there, turning sting or taker would be suicide for WWE and the wrestlers marketability and might not be worth firing Kane, but turning Taker would hurt the least, could revive ministry or something weird.

John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: John Cena
Fire: Sheamus

Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Dolph Ziggler
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Daniel Bryan (ouch a little sting)

Sasha Banks, Naomi, Tamina

(All of Team BAD, go)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Sasha
Turn Naomi
Fire Tamina

Darren Young, Curtis Axel, Adam Rose


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Curtise Axel.
Turn Darren Young.
Fire Adam Rose.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm going to fix the game and give three new people:

John Cena, Triple H, Vince McMahon


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> I'm going to fix the game and give three new people:
> 
> John Cena, Triple H, Vince McMahon



Push: HHH
Turn: Cena
Fire: Vince

J&J and Kane


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Push Kane
Turn Mercury
Fire Noble



Seth Rollins, Cesaro, Roman Reigns


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push Roman
Turn Seth
Fire Cesaro (lots of regret)

edit: (oops i broke the game but Ric David got the ball...)


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> Push: Dolph Ziggler
> Turn: Seth Rollins
> Fire: Daniel Bryan (ouch a little sting)
> 
> ...


Excuse me but did you just say you'd fire Daniel Bryan and Sasha Banks? I now officially hate you.

But I would push: Kevin Owens
Turn: The Dudley Boys
Fire: Vince McMahon

Sorry! Didn't read the OP and misunderstood the concept. Thanks to Ice for pointing this out - all is forgiven.

Wow this is easy...

Push: Sasha
Turn: Naomi
Fire: Tamina

I'd actually said recently how Naomi should be babyface again. Cameron was far mor effective as the generic sassy bitchy black woman and Sasha blows both of them out of the water so have Cameron replace her (or just break the whole team up).

Next person:

Wade Barrett
Charlotte
Paige

Forgivaness Please.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Paige
Fire Charlotte

-----------

Brawn Stroman, Luke Harper, Bray Wyatt


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Tough...

*Push:* Braun Strowman
*Turn:* Bray Wyatt
*Fire:* Luke Harper


Paige, Charlotte, Becky Lynch (all of PCB..or what was PCB...go)


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Push: Paige
Turn: Becky Lynch
Fire: Charlotte

------------

JBL, Booker T, Jerry Lawler


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Push : JBL
Turn : Lawler
Fire : Booker T.

Fandango, Adam Rose, Zack Ryder


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Zack Ryder
Turn: Fandango
Fire: Adam Rose

Sheamus, Finn Bálor, Neville


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Neville
Turn: Finn Balor
Fire: Sheamus

Mojo Rawley, Baron Corbin, Dana Brooke


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Dana Brooke
Turn: Mojo Rawley
Fire: Baron Corbin

Kofi Kingston, Jack Swagger, Titus O'Neil


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Push Dana 

Turn Corbin 

Fire Mojo 

Tyler Breeze, Cesaro & Bo Dallas


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Eh, what the hell double whammy:

Push Swagger
Turn Kofi
Fire Titus O Neil

Push Cesaro
Turn Tyler Breeze
Fire Bo Dallas


Roman Reigns, Charlotte, Braun Strowman


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Roman Reigns
Turn Charlotte 
Fire Braun Strowman

Cody Rhodes, Jimmy Uso, Wade Barrett


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

Fire Reigns
Fire Paige
Push Owens
Turn Cena


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Push Kane
Turn Triple H
Fire Big Show

Sasha Banks
Becky Lynch
Bayley


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Push Sasha
Turn Bayley
Fire Becky 

------------------

Mark Henry, Damien Sandow, Big Show


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

push sandow
turn mark henry 
fire big show


the miz, sheamus, randy orton


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Randy Orton
Fire: Sheamus

Daniel Bryan, Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Push: *Brock Lesnar
*Turn: *Paul Heyman
*Fire: *Daniel Bryan

Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Seth Rollins


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

chemical said:


> *Push: *Brock Lesnar
> *Turn: *Paul Heyman
> *Fire: *Daniel Bryan
> 
> Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Seth Rollins


Crap,

Push: Sasha
Turn: Seth
Fire: Charlotte

Seth Rollins
Cesaro
Sami Zayn


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push:* Sami Zayn
*Turn:* Seth Rollins
*Fire:* Cesaro

Neville, Finn Balor, Hideo Itami


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Itami.
Turn Balor.
Fire Neville.

Rusev, Sasha Banks, HHH?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Triple H (UGHH)
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Horseface 

Triple H, Sting, John Cena


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Triple H
Turn: John Cena
Fire: Sting

Aiden English, Enzo Amore, Apollo Crews


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Apollo Crews
Turn: Aiden English
Fire: Enzo Amore (ow)


John Cena, Sheamus, Roman Reigns


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Roman Reigns
Turn: John Cena
Fire: Sheamus

Dean Ambrose, Damien Sandow, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Damien Sandow
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Daniel Bryan

The New Day


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Push Xavier Woods
Turn Kofi Kingston
Fire Big E 

:mj2

Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, Kane


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

This is weird uh..

Push: Stephanie McMahon (give her full power and make her more evil)
Turn: Triple H (make him the guy who turns being forced out)
Fire: Kane

Blake, Murphy, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Push Titus O Neal, turn Seth Rollins and fire Bron Strowman.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

you should also mention the next three stars :ann1

I will do it

Becky, Sasha and Bayley


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

LET'S TRY THIS AGAIN:

Push: Bayley
Turn: Sasha
Fire: Becky

Blake, Murphy, Alexa Bliss

(I wanna know the answer dammit)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Push Titus O Neal, turn Seth Rollins and fire Bron Strowman.


WAT.



Anyway
Push Murphy
Turn Blake
Fire Bliss

EASILY.


Bayley, Sasha Banks, Charlotte.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Sasha Banks
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Bayley

Sami Zayn, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Push: Bray Wyatt

Turn: Zayn

Fire: Cesaro :vince2


CM Punk, Colt Cobana, AJ Lee


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

OXITRON said:


> WAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah not a fan of Strowman at all so far, and I think Titus has all the tools to make it but no opportunity as of yet. Give him some pants and an angry or inspirational promo and he'd be on his way. I also wouldn't be mad if they really pushed Ambrose or Cesaro.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: CM Punk
Turn: AJ Lee
Fire: Colt..Cabana? Even though they're all not..working for WWE at the moment?

Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, Rhyno


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Rhino
Fire Orton

Big E, Cesaro, D Von Dudley


----------



## RazorSting (Oct 12, 2014)

Turn Big E
Push Cesaro
Fire Dudley



Becky, Paige, Charlotte


(Difficult one)


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Push: Cesaro

Turn: Big E

Fire: D-Von (can't take him without his other half)


Eden, JoJo and Renee


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ninja'd^^^

Push Becky, Turn Charlotte, Fire Paige.
Push Renee, Turn JoJo, Fire Eden.

Big Show, Kane, John Cena.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Push: Kane

Turn: Cena fpalm

Fire: Show


HHH, Steph, Rollins


----------



## RazorSting (Oct 12, 2014)

Push HHH
Turn Steph
Fire Rollins

I just like HHH SO much xD


Lesnar, Undertaker, Sting


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Push: *Brock Lesnar
*Turn: *Sting
*Fire: *The Undertaker

Cesaro, Seth Rollins, Chris Jericho.


----------



## RazorSting (Oct 12, 2014)

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Rollins
Fire Cesaro


Dolph Ziggler
Daniel Bryan
Dean Ambrose


----------



## RazorSting (Oct 12, 2014)

Push HHH(YOLO mode)
Turn Kane(He is tweener, not a heel or face make him Masked Kane, everybody prefers Masked Kane over the current)
Fire Big Show(Fire him and place him in HOF, i think it's too difficult for WWE to think that easy)




Dolph Ziggler
Dean Ambrose
Daniel Bryan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push Ambrose
Turn Ziggler
Fire Bryan

Cesaro, Neville, Kevin Owens


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Push Owens 

Turn Cesaro

Fire Neville


Heath Slater, Adam Rose, Bo Dallas


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Bo Dallas (Bolieve NXT title style!)
Turn: Heath Slater (babyface Slater is good Slater)
Fire: Adam Rose (BURN THIS GIMMICK TO HELL, BURN BURN BURRRRRN)

Roman Reigns, Baron Corbin, Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Braun Strowman

Turn: Baron Corbin

Fire: Roman Reigns

The Shield


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Dean Ambrose
Turn: Roman Reigns
Fire: Seth Rollins

Big E, Sheamus, Kalisto


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Push: Rollins

Turn: Reigns

Fire: Dean and make him return like Austin 


Nikki Bella, Brie Bella and Eva Marie


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Push Eva (something different for a change)
Turn Nikki (merely because she's a better wrestler than Brie so wouldn't want to fire)
Fire Brie (nothing personal, lol, but you lose)



The Ascension, Lucha Dragons, Los Matadoras


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Push: Lucha Dragons
Turn: Los Matadores
Fire: The Ascension

Stardust, Bray Wyatt, Damien Sandow


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Sandow
Fire: Stardust (the gimmick, not the person - Cody can stay)

Ziggler, Rusev, Owens.


----------



## Rollins.xx (Sep 20, 2015)

Push Rusev, Fire Ziggler, Turn Owens.

Sami Zayn, Big E, Cesaro?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Big E 

Kalisto, Sheamus, John Cena


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push:* Kalisto
*Turn:* Cena
*Fire:* Sheamus

Paul Heyman, Xavier Woods, Lana


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Push: Xavier Woods
Turn: Paul Heyman
Fire: Lana

Kevin Owens, Dolph Ziggler, Charlotte.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Dolph Ziggler

Finn Bálor, Cesaro, Jack Swagger


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Push Cesaro
Turn Balor
Fire Swagger


Orton, Cena, TripleH


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> Push Cesaro
> Turn Balor
> Fire Swagger
> 
> ...


Push Triple H
Turn Cena
Fire Orton?


Hideo Itami
Solomon Crowe
Chad Gable


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Push: Chad Gable
Turn: Hideo Itami
Fire: Solomon Crowe

Baron Corbin, Mojo Rawley, Jason Jordan


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Push Jason Jordan

Turn Baron Corbin

Fire Mojo Rawley


Tyler Breeze, Dolph Ziggler, Samoa Joe


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Samoa Joe, Turn Dolph Ziggler, Fire Tyler Breeze.

The Rock, Brock Lesnar, The Undertaker?


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Push, The Undertaker
Turn, The Rock
Fire, Brock Lesnar


Mark Henry, Big Show, GoldDust


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Well this one is just a dead end

Push Goldust
Turn Mark Henry
Fire Big Show


Dolph Ziggler, Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Roman Reigns
Fire: Dolph Ziggler


The Miz, King Barrett, Ryback


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Bray Wyatt, Turn Roman Reigns, Fire Dolph Ziggler.

Ninja'd.

Push The Miz, Turn Ryback, Fire Barrett.

Mark Henry, Big Show, Kane?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Big Show
Turn: Kane
Fire: Mark Henry

Tamina, Cameron, Eva Marie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh boy, there's no good answer here.

Push: Eva Marie (Because it'll make for some funny rants on the wrestling podcasts I listen to, and the women's division means nothing anyway)
Turn: Tamina
Fire: Cameron (How she has a job with them after that incident where she bribed the cops and lied about where she works I'll never know. Plus, she's the Melina vs Alicia Fox girl.)

Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Push: *Kevin Owens
*Turn: *Samoa Joe
*Fire: *Bray Wyatt

Sheamus, Mark Henry, Big Show


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Mark Henry
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Big Show

Sami Zayn, Rusev, Seth Rollins


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Big Show
Turn: Mark Henry (does this matter :shrug)
Fire: Sheamus

NINJA'D

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Rusev

Goldust, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Goldust
Turn: Randy Orton
Fire: Chris Jericho

King Barrett, Kalisto, Zack Ryder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Wade Barrett to the fucking WrestleMania main event. You fucking idiot, Vince.
Turn: Kalisto
Fire: Zack Ryder

Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Finn Balor



> Fire: Bray Wyatt


:renee2


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Daniel Bryan
Fire: Finn Balor

D-Von Dudley, Jimmy Uso, Aiden English


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Aiden English
Turn: Jimmy Uso
Fire: D-Von Dudley

Braun Strowman, Erick Rowan, Luke Harper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Harper
Turn: Rowan
Fire: Strowman

God dammit, why do I have to turn one of them? He needs more than one member and the original team was FINE. 

Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Cesaro (only for not being a Shield Member sadly)

Natalya, Bubba Ray Dudley, Rhyno


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Push: Bubba Ray
Turn: Rhyno
Fire: Natalya (kinda overrated, and I just like the other two more)

Alexa Bliss, Brie Bella, Eva Marie

Already made one of the three decisions for ya 8*D


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Alexa Bliss
Turn Eva Marie
Fire Brie Bella

Kane, Big Show, Henry


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

obby said:


> Kane, Big Show, Henry


lol, thanks for those choices (not)

Push Henry
Turn Kane
Fire Show

Cena, Reigns, Lesnar


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Push Lesnar
Turn Reigns
Fire Cena

Adam Rose, Sin Cara, Kane


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Kane
Turn Adam Rose
Fire Sin Cara

Scott Stanford, Corey Graves, Byron Saxton


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Corey Graves
Turn: Scott Stanford
Fire: Byron Saxton

William Regal, JBL, Booker T


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

SUPERIOR said:


> William Regal, JBL, Booker T


Push: Regal
Turn: Booker T
Fire: JBL

Titus O' Neal
Heath Slater
Damien Sandown


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Sandow
Turn O' Neal
Fire Slater

Ric Flair, Chris Jericho, The Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Chris Jericho
Turn: Ric Flair
Fire: Undertaker (I might have pushed him, but after what he did to Wyatt, my respect for him is nonexistent. I'd wipe him from wrestling history if I could.)

Sami Zayn, Apollo Crews, Tyler Breeze


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Tyler Breeze
Fire: Apollo Crews

Kevin Owens, Sasha Banks, Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Randy Orton
Fire: Sasha Banks (JUST to piss all the Sasha marks off. Normally, I'd fire Orton because women's wrestling is useless and trivial, but you're all unbearable. She's awful at everything except the in ring work, stop pretending.)

Randy Orton, John Cena, Daniel Bryan


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: John Cena
Fire: Randy Orton

Dolph Ziggler, Fandango, Finn Bálor


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Push: Finn Bálor
Turn: Dolph Ziggler
Fire: Fandango

Dean Ambrose, Sami Zayn, Cesaro


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Push Cesaro

Turn Dean Ambrose 

Fire Sami Zayn


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

ugh, nobody left three people to say:

(I'll fix)

Natalya, Becky Lynch, Charlotte


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Becky Lynch
Turn: Natalya
Fire: Charlotte (I honestly don't care between her and Natalya, I just picked her to keep the game going)

Triple H, Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Push: Brock Lesnar
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Triple H

Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Mark Henry


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Bray Wyatt
Fire: Mark Henry

The Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Finn Bálor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Kevin Owens
Fire: Mark Henry

FUCKS SAKE

Push Miz, Turn Ziggler, Fire Balor

Time for a change up. Creative version.

Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn, Stephanie McMahon (Not including Triple H because I know push Triple H will be the answer) I don't know what Turn means in this specific instance, but just use it for the one you're not firing.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Vince McMahon
Turn: Kevin Dunn
Fire: Stephanie McMahon

Ryback, El Torito, Curtis Axel


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Push axel
Turn Ryback 
Fire torito

The new day


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Push: Xavier Woods
Turn: Kofi Kingston
Fire: Big E (I didn't want to do this since I like Big E )

Heath Slater, Fandango, The Miz


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ughhhhh

Push The Miz 
Turn Heath Slater
Fire Fandango

John Cena, Randy Orton, David Otunga


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Push: Orton
Turn: Cena
Fire: Otunga :mj2


Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Roman Reigns
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Dean Ambrose

D-Von Dudley, Jimmy Uso, Sin Cara


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Push: Sin Cara (If it can be reminiscent of his debut, and therefore the original sin cara lmao)

Turn: Dvon big dave batista back as his usher? 

Fire: Jimmy sorry jimmy but a twin without his twin isnt a twin at all really 

Kurt Angle, Undertaker, Sting all in todays WWE and today's conditions


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Undertaker
Turn: Kurt Angle (meaning I take him from TNA as a face and turn him heel)
Fire: Sting

Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin, The Big Show


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Keep Braun Strowman
Push Baron Corbin
Fire The Big Show

Alicia Fox
Brie Bella
Naomi


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Push: Naomi
Turn: Brie Bella
Fire: Alicia Fox

John Cena, Randy Orton, Bayley


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Bayley
Turn: Randy Orton
Fire: John Cena

Sheamus, Becky Lynch, Finn Balor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Becky Lynch
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Finn Balor (Purely out of fear that they'd make him WWE Champion. I'd fire Sheamus if their plan is to never move him above the midcard.)

Now for that questions cousin...

Wade Barrett, Paige, Neville


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: King Barrett
Turn: Neville
Fire: Paige

Sami Zayn, Daniel Bryan, Kevin Owens


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

push owens
turn bryan
fire zayn

rollins, balor, breeze


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Tyler Breeze
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Finn Balor

Natalya, Kevin Owens, Tyson Kidd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Natalya
Fire: Tyson Kidd (Given that we aren't likely to get much out of him anyway at this point, otherwise I'd keep him over Natalya, who seems quite annoying)

Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, Cesaro


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push: Kevin Owens
> Turn: Natalya
> Fire: Tyson Kidd (Given that we aren't likely to get much out of him anyway at this point, otherwise I'd keep him over Natalya, who seems quite annoying)
> 
> Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, Cesaro


Even though I'm a fan of him

PUSH KO
Turn Ambrose
Fire .....Cesaro

Rusev
Bray
John Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bray
Turn: Cena
Fire: Rusev

Orton, Bray, Rollins


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Randy Orton

Enzo Amore, Apollo Crews, Tyler Breeze


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Tyler Breeze
Turn: Enzo Amore
Fire: Apollo Crews (SUPERIOR with yet another hard choice of regret!)

Blake, Fernando, Konnor


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Blake
Turn: Fernando
Fire: Konnor

Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, Hideo Itami


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

turn seth
push sami
fire hideo

charlotte alexa bliss ty dillenger


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Alexa Bliss
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Tye Dillinger. (I'll just bring him back as his crazy cousin Loose Dillinger. 

Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, Charlotte


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Push: Charlotte
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Randy Orton (gives him more time for "RKO out of nowhere" videos)


Big E, Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Big E
Turn: Xavier Woods
Fire: Kofi Kingston

Samoa Joe, Asuka, Sasha Banks


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Push: Samoa Joe
Turn: Sasha Banks
Fire: Asuka

Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Ambrose
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Reigns

Apollo Crews, Neville, Sami Zayn


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Zayn
Turn Neville
Fire Apollo "I have never seen any of his work ever so I can't really make a fair judgement" Crews

Diego, Fernando, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apollo Crews is basically a high flyer who looks like Bobby Lashley.

I know you want me to say push Brock, but fuck it, I don't like Brock and I don't like being forced into shit like that, so I'll push Diego (Not to the main event, anything for him is considered a push), turn Fernando, and I'll fire Brock for 3 reasons. 1, I hate Brock and I don't want to see his boring ass main event. 2, I hate part timers. 3, and most importantly, Paul Heyman deserves the chance to get OTHER people over.

Steve Austin, The Rock, Hulk Hogan


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Push Austin 

Turn Hogan (He's already hated may as well make some money off it)

Fire Rock. If he comes back we get HHH/Rock as Wrestlefuckingmania so his ass can stay in Hollywood.

Rusev, Dolph & Cesaro


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Push Cesaro
Turn Rusev
Fire Ziggler

Jack Swagger, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Damien Sandow. Heavily, and in a throat shoving manner. If you think the Roman Reigns push is forced, whew, hold onto your hats, you ain't seen shit yet.

Who to fire between Swagger and Axel, nearly impossible to judge. Ah, fuck, it doesn't matter, turn Axel and fire Swagger, just because Curtis Axel's never had as much push to annoy me with as Swagger has had.

Dolph Ziggler, John Cena, Seth Rollins


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Dolph Ziggler
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: John Cena

Viktor, Diego, Murphy


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

Push - Victor
Turn - Murphy
Fire - Diego

Asuka, Evie, Nia Jax


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Evie
Fire: Nia Jax

Hideo Itami, Baron Corbin, Kalisto


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Kalisto. I want him in the Rey Mysterio spot, he's great.
Turn Hideo Itami. I like him a lot as a cocky babyface so this is sad to see but I'm not keeping him in the company over Corbin.
Fire Corbin

Curtis Axel, Kane, Adam Rose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Kane (breaks my heart)
Turn: Curtis Axel
Fire: Adam Rose. The worst professional wrestler of all time since Jeff Hardy.

Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy, R-Truth


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Jeff Hardy
Turn: Matt Hardy
Fire: R-Truth

Screw it. I'm going retro and picking past WWF/E stars. 

Kurt Angle, Triple H, JBL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: JBL 
Turn: Kurt Angle
Fire: Triple H

CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push CM Punk
Turn Daniel Bryan
Fire Seth Rollins

King Booker, Jerry the King Lawler, King Barrett


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: King Booker
Turn: Jerry the King Lawler
Fire: King Barrett

D-Von Dudley, Simon Gotch, Sin Cara


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Simon Gotch
Turn: D-Von Dudley
Fire: Sin Cara

Bubba Ray Dudley, Aiden English, Kalisto


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Kalisto
Turn: Aiden English
Fire: Bubba Ray Dudley

Stardust, Jack Swagger, Adam Rose


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

Push: Jack Swagger.
Turn: Stardust.
Fire: Adam Rose.

Samoa Joe, Sami Zayn, Tyler Breeze.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Tyler Breeze (the turn was a tough call to make, but it keeps Breeze here)
Fire: Samoa Joe

John Cena, Bayley, Sami Zayn


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Push Bailey

Turn John Cena

Fire Sami Zayn



Dean Ambrose, Cesaro , Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: John Cena
Fire: Bayley

EDIT - Ughh.

How many times can we get the same question?

Push Ambrose, turn Owens and fire the guy with no charisma who can't talk.

The Four Horsewomen, The New Day, The Wyatt Family


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Push: The Wyatt family (I've been wanting them to be the ones to take the authority out the picture for a while now.)
Turn: The New Day (They're pretty much faces in my eyes anyway.)
Fire: The Four Horsewomen (They're the weakest of the three choices.)

Battle of the jobbers-

Zach Ryder, Heath Slater, Bo Dallas.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You answered correctly. Here's a like and a rep. I HONESTLY thought somebody would say push the women and fire the Wyatt's. This board sometimes...:no:

Push: Bo Dallas
Turn: Heath Slater
Fire: Zack Ryder

Battle of the jobbers V2

Damien Sandow, Fandango, Curtis Axel


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Push: Damien Sandow (With the right booking)
Turn: Fandango (He could do the arrogant heel before, why not again)
Fire: Curtis Axel (Without the whole Axelmania gimmick he not very suited for much else)

Kalisto, Neville, Sami Zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push ~ Sami Zayn

Turn ~ Neville,

Fire ~ Kalisto

Chris Jericho, Sheamus, Ryback


----------



## TheGoldbergShovel (Jul 1, 2015)

Ryback
Brock Lesnar
Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Ryback
Fire: Sheamus

Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push ~ Harper
Turn ~ Strowman (http://tindeck.com/listen/xllhg) 
Fire ~ Reigns

Samoa Joe, Roman Reigns, The Usos


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Push Joe

Turn Roman 

Fire Uso's

Harper, Ryback & Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Owens
Turn: Harper
Fire: Ryback. 

Ryback, Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Ryback
Turn: Roman Reigns
Fire: Braun Strowman

Tyler Breeze, Randy Orton, Baron Corbin


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Push: Tyler Breeze
Turn: Orton (Back to punting peoples heads off)
Fire: Corbin (Sorry big fella, couldn't turn you face and there was no way I wasn't pushing Breeze)

Enzo & Cass, Jordan & Gable, Harper & Strowman


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Push Jordan and Gable
Turn Harper and Strowman
Fire Enzo and Cass (I like them a lot, but they're the weakest of the three teams)

IN THEIR PRIME: Sami Zayn, William Regal, Mick Foley


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: William Regal
Fire: Mick Foley 

(yes I considered in their prime)

Hornswoggle, El Torito, Adam Rose


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Push: *El Torito
*Turn: *Adam Rose
*Fire: *Hornswoggle

Battle of the brutes:

Brock Lesnar, Braun Strowman, Rusev


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Rusev
Turn Brock
Fire Straw

Rhyno, The Brian Kendrick, Samoa Joe


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: The Brian Kendrick :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: (AND YOUR NEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, NXT CHAMPION...)
Turn: Rhyno
Fire: Samoa Joe

Roman Reigns, Samoa Joe, Nia Jax


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe (Build him up for a feud with Lesnar)
Turn - Roman Reigns (Let him rip on his haters)
Fire - Nia Jax (Don't know much about her)

Kevin Owens, Neville, Seth Rollins


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push KO 
Turn Neville
Fire Rollins

Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Finn Balor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Finn Balor

Jack Swagger, Tyler Breeze, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Push: Tyler Breeze
Turn: Dolph Ziggler
FIRE: Jack Swagger

John Cena, Triple H, Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Triple H
Turn: John Cena
Fire: Stephanie

John Cena, Kane, Randy Orton


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: John Cena (and by Turn you mean turn Cena clockwise 90 degrees right? :CENA)
Fire: Kane

David Otunga, Heath Slater, Darren Young


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Push: Heath Slater
Turn: David Otunga
Fire: Darren Young

Finn Balor, Rusev, Kevin Owens


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Owens
Turn Rusev
Fire Balor

Alicia Fox, Emma, Summer Rae


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

push emma
tirn summer rae
fire alicia fox


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, ffs, another reset.

Chris Jericho, Sasha Banks, Kevin Owens


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Push Kevin Owens

Turn Sasha Banks

Fire Jericho

Don't really want to but it makes the most sense.

Samoa Joe, Baron Corbin & Apollo Crews


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Samoa Joe
Turn: Apollo Crews
Fire: Baron Corbin

Tyler Breeze, Sami Zayn, Seth Rollins


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Tyler Breeze

Time to go retro again.

The New Age Outlaws, The Dudley Boyz, Brothers of Destruction


----------



## LunaticFridge (Oct 18, 2015)

Push: Dudley Boys
Turn: BoD
Fire: Outlaws

Charlotte, Beck Lynch, Sasha Banks


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Sasha Banks
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Becky Lynch

Tye Dillinger, Jason Jordon, Bull Dempsey


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Push Jordan, turn Dillinger, fire Bull

Mark Henry, Big Show & Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: That's What I Do. :henry2

Turn: Kane

Fire: Big Show

Luke Harper, Cesaro, Finn Balor


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Finn Balor
Fire: Luke Harper (was going to fire Balor, but I can't turn Harper or Cesaro)

Tag Team Round!

Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady, The Vaudevillains, Jason Jordan and Chad Gable


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Push: Jason Jordan and Chad Gable
Turn: Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady (woudl be interesting to see lol)
Fire: The Vaudevillains (was a hard choice but i had to pick one)

Kalisto, Sin Cara, Sheamus


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

PUSH: Kalisto 
TURN: Sin Cara
FIRE: Sheamus


Cesaro, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Bray Wyatt

Rosa Mendes, Alberto Del Rio, Kalisto


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Push: Kalisto (IS on fire right now)
Turn: Alberto Del Rio (Or at very least make it so he and Zeb Cotler are no longer a thing)
Fire: Rosa Mendes (not otu of personal dislike but I just like the above two more.)

Tyson Kidd, Damien Sandow Titus O Neil.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push Damien Sandow
Turn Tyson Kidd
Fire Titus 

Chris Jericho, Luke Harper, Cesaro


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Push Cesaro
Turn Luke Harper
Fire Chris Jericho

Stardust, Konnor, Viktor


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

push stardust (as cody)
turn viktor
fire connor (which one is which)


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

AHCK, here we go again.

reboot:

Apollo Crews, R-Truth, D-Von Dudley


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Push D-Von
Turn Truth :mark:
Fire Crews. haven't seen any of his work soz

Diego, Konnor, Blake


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Push Crews
Turn Truth (What can I say? I like him.)
Fire Devon

----------------------------------------

Vince, Trips, Steph :eek


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Push Konner
Turn Blake Murphy
Fire Diego :lol

----------------------------------------

Vince, Trips, Steph :eek


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Push HHH

Turn Steph

Fire Vince


Summer Rae, Emma, Alexa Bliss


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Push: Dolph Ziggler

Turn: John Cena

Fire: Big Show & Kane


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

^ This guy clearly doesn't get the game, so I'll get the ball rolling again, lol


Rusev
King Barrett
Shaemus


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Barret 
(That was a tough decision)

Ambrose, Orton, Owens


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Randy Orton


Tommy Dreamer, Rhino, Tyler Breeze


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

push breeze
turn rhyno
fire dreamer before he did a heartfelt crybaby farelwell promo

stardust paige ballor


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Push Balor
Turn Paige
Fire Stardust

Rey Mysterio - Eddie Guerrero - Sin Cara


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

This is real hard considering one's dead and the other isn't on the roster ...

Push Sin Cara
Turn Rey Mysterio
Fire Eddie Guerrero



Del Rio, Ziggler, Stroman


----------



## DTJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Push: Rey Mysterio
Turn: Eddie Guerrero
Fire: Sin Cara

Kevin Owens, Kofi Kingston, Roman Reigns.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Turn Del Rio - into El Patron
Push - Stroman
Fire - Ziggler - he'd be better off somewhere else at this stage.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push: Kofi Kingston.
Turn: Roman Reigns.
Fire: Kevin Owens.

Emma, Heath Slater, Roman Reigns.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Turn: Roman Reigns
Push: Heath Slater
Fire: Emma

Apollo Crews, Chad Gable, Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push: Owens
Turn: Orton
Fire: Ambrose

Kane , Cena , AJ Styles


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Push Styles.
Turn Cena.
Fire Kane.

Owens, Rollins, Cesaro.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Bastar said:


> Push Styles.
> Turn Cena.
> Fire Kane.
> 
> Owens, Rollins, Cesaro.


That is brutal

Push Owens
Turn Rollins 
Fire Cesaro

Sasha, Becky, Bayley


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't do this to me :vincecry

Push: Becky
Turn: Sasha
Fire: Bayley 


Nakamura 
Balor
Styles


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Push: Nakamura
Turn: Styles
Fire: Balor

Big Cass, Big E, Chad Gable


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Push : Chad Gable
Turn : Big Cass
Fire : Big E

Russev, Corbin , Luke Harper


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push Rusev.

Turn Corbin.

Fire Harper.

Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Neville.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Push: Dolph Ziggler 
Turn: Roman Reigns 
Fire: Jack Swagger


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Push Rusev.
> 
> Turn Corbin.
> 
> ...


Push Sami Zayn.
Turn Cesaro.
Fire Neville.

Tag Team Edition: American Alpha, Enzo and Cass, The Revival.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Push: American Alpha
Turn: The Revival
Fire: Enzo & Cass

Billie Kay, Peyton Royce, Mandy Rose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push: Mandy Rose
Turn: Billie Kay
Fire: Peyton Royce

Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Push: Seth
Turn:Roman
Fire: Dean

Emma 
Nia Jax
Sasha Banks


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Women: 

Push: Becky Lynch
Turn: Sasha Banks
Fire: Tamina

Men:

Push: Rusev
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Jinder Mahal (Not even exaggerating, once his phony title reign is over, what the hell is he good for?)


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

DELETE said:


> Push: Seth
> Turn:Roman
> Fire: Dean
> 
> ...


Push: Sasha
Turn: Nia
Fire: Emma

Luke Gallows, Fandango, and Heath Slater


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push: Fandango
Turn: Heath Slater
Fire: Luke Gallows

Charlotte
Becky Lynch
Sasha Banks


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Push: Becky
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Sasha


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bobby Roode
Tye Dillinger
Nakamura


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

Push - Bobby Roode
Turn - Shinsuke Nakamura
Fire - Tye Dillenger

AJ Styles
Braun Strowman
Samoa Joe


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Turn AJ Styles
Fire Braun Strowman
Push Samoa Joe


Peyton Royce
Mandy Rose
Vanessa Borne


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Push:AJ
Turn:Braun
Fire:Joe

NINJA'D

Push:Vanessa Borne
Turn:Mandy Rose
Fireeyton

Finn Balor, Sami Zayn,and Shinsuke.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Finn Balor
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Elias, Rusev, Jason Jordan


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

Push : Elias
Turn :Rusev 
Fire: Jason Jordan

Ziggler, Bobby Roode, Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push - The Miz
Turn - Bobby Roode
Fire - Dolph ZIggler

Jeff Hardy, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - AJ Styles
Turn - Jeff Hardy
Fire - Seth Rollins

The Usos
New Day
The Revival


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Push - NEW DAY!
Turn - Usos
Fire - Revival 


Dana Brooke
Bayley
Natalya


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Push Bayley
Turn Dana Brooke
Fire Natalya

Jason Jordan, Mojo Rawley, Heath Slater.
*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Push: Cesaro

Turn: Dean Ambrose

Fire: Sin Cara


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jason Jordan
Turn - Heath Slater
Fire - Mojo Rawley

Kane, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Push Kane.
Turn Ambrose
Fire Balor.

Kane, Big Show, Big Cass.*


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Cass
Turn Kane
Fire Big Show

Reigns, Miz, Strouman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Strowman
Turn - Reigns
Fire - The Miz

Samoa Joe
AJ Styles
Bobby Roode


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Push:Joe
Turn:AJ
Fire:Bobby

Jeff Hardy,Finn Balor, Braun Strowman


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Braun Strowman
Turn: Finn Balor
Fire: Jeff Hardy

Erick Rowan, Luke Gallows and Sin Cara*


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Push: Braun Strowman
> Turn: Finn Balor
> Fire: Jeff Hardy
> 
> Erick Rowan, Luke Gallows and Sin Cara*


Push Gallows
Turn Rowan
Fire Sin Cara

Cedric Alexander, Drew Gulak and Noam Dar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cedric Alexander
Turn - Drew Gulak 
Fire - Noam Dar


Kofi Kingston, Big E, Xavier Woods


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Xavier Woods
Turn: Big E.
Fire: Kofi Kingston

Jason Jordan, Baron Corbin, Enzo Amore.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Baron Corbin
Turn - Jason Jordan
Fire - Enzo Amore


Triple H, Big Show, John Cena


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Push - Triple H
Turn - John Cena
Fire - Big Show

Rusev, AJ Styles, BRAUN Strowman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

InexorableJourney said:


> Push - Triple H
> Turn - John Cena
> Fire - Big Show
> 
> Rusev, AJ Styles, BRAUN Strowman


Push Rusev
Turn Braun 
Fire Styles 

Becky, Charlotte, Asuka


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

PUSH: Jason Jordan
TURN: Dean Ambrose
FIRE: Nakamura


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Turn: Charlotte
Push: Becky
Fire: Asuka

Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Daniel Bryan


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Kevin Owens
Fire: Daniel Bryan (if they're not going to clear him let him go :shrug)

Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry


----------



## SR7 (Nov 19, 2017)

Reading the first page of this thread
Push:Roman Reigns:dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Push: Sami Zayn
> Turn: Kevin Owens
> Fire: Daniel Bryan (if they're not going to clear him let him go :shrug)
> 
> Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry


Push: Kane for the lolz 
Turn: Big Show for the lolz 
Fire: Mark Henry cause he's already retired. 


TJP, Kalisto, Jack Gallagher


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Push Kalisto
Turn Gallagher
Fire TJP


Authors of Pain
Heavy Machinery
Sabatelli and Moss


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Push Kalisto
> Turn Gallagher
> Fire TJP
> 
> ...


Push Moss & Telli 
Turn Authors of Pain
Fire heavy machinery 

Ruby Riott, Sarah Logan, Liv Morgan


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Push: Ruby Riott
Turn: Sarah Logan
Fire: Liv Morgan.

Randy Orton, Shinsuke Nakamura, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - AJ Styles
Turn - Randy Orton
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Finn Balor, AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - AJ Styles
> Turn - Randy Orton
> Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura
> 
> Finn Balor, AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura


Push: Styles
Fire: Balor & Nak 

Goldust, R-Truth, Curtis Axel


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

zrc said:


> Push: Styles
> Fire: Balor & Nak
> 
> Goldust, R-Truth, Curtis Axel


Push: Goldust (Always thought he could do one more run)
Turn: R-Truth (Good heel at one point)
Fire: Curtis Axel (Should have been fired already if he wasn't mr. perfect's son)

Johnny Gargano, Tyler Bate, Chad Gable


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> Push: Goldust (Always thought he could do one more run)
> Turn: R-Truth (Good heel at one point)
> Fire: Curtis Axel (Should have been fired already if he wasn't mr. perfect's son)
> 
> Johnny Gargano, Tyler Bate, Chad Gable


Push: Gargano
Turn: Bate (have him Seven and Dunne as a trio already)
Fire: Gable (this was easy).

Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston, Big E.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Push Xavier Woods
Turn Big E
Fire Kofi, sorry Kofi 

Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe, Braun Strowman


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Oakesy said:


> Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe, Braun Strowman


Push: Joe (Based on quality)

Turn: Strowman (Is he heel right now? I don´t even know)

Fire: Ambrose (Based on quality)


Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Heath Slater


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MikeTO said:


> Push: Joe (Based on quality)
> 
> Turn: Strowman (Is he heel right now? I don´t even know)
> 
> ...


Push: Bo for shits and giggles
Turn: Slater for shits and giggles
Fire: Axel cause he sucks.

Adam Cole, Bobby Fish, Kyle O'Reilly.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Adam Cole
Turn - Kyle O'Reilly
Fire - Bobby Fish

Lashley
EC3
Ricochet


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Push Riccochet
Turn EC3
Fire Lashley 

Aleister Black, Tomasso Ciamppa, Velveteen Dreem.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Men.

Push=Rusev
Turn=Rusev
Fire=Colons

Women.

Push=Becky Lynch
Turn=Alexa Bliss
Fire=Tamina


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Men.
> 
> Push=Rusev
> Turn=Rusev
> ...



Nah dude it's like fck marry kill the same way dude

Leave three for the next one .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Push Alexa Bliss
Turn Becky Lynch
Fire Tamina

The Riott Squad, Ruru, Liv and manly Sarah Logan.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Theuk said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > Men.
> ...


My bad lol.

Becky Lynch
Alexa Bliss
Ember Moon


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Push Ember Moon

Turn Becky Lynch

Fire Alexa Bliss

The Riott Squad Ruby, Liv and the man sized Sarah Logan


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Push Becky

Turn Alexa

FIre Ember

Titus Lashley Sheamus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lashley 
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Titus 

Jason Jordan, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Push-Jason Jordan
Turn-Dean Ambrose
Fire-Bray Wyatt

Randy Orton,Daniel Bryan,Kevin Owens.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Push Wyatt

Turn Ambrose

Fire Jordan

Ciamppa, black, ricochet


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Push-Jason Jordan
> Turn-Dean Ambrose
> Fire-Bray Wyatt
> 
> Randy Orton,Daniel Bryan,Kevin Owens.



P Bryan
T Orton 
F Owens

Ciamppa, Black, Ricochet


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Push-Ricochet
Turn-Black
Fire-Ciampa

Baron Corbin,Big Cass,Roman Reigns


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Push: Corbin
Turn: Reigns
Fire: Cass

Joe, Owens, Rollins


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Damn that's a tough one.

Push: Joe 
Turn: Owens
Fire: Rollins (dammit :lol)

Bryan, Styles, Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Push-Bryan
Turn-Styles
Fire-Joe(unfortunately)

Jeff Hardy,Dolph Ziggler,Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Push Drew
Turn Dolph
Fire Jeff

Undisputed Era, Sanity, Heavy Machinery


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - SAnity
Turn - Undisputed Era
Fire - Heavy Machinery

Alexa Bliss
Sasha Banks
Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-UE
T-Sanity
F-HM

Rollins,Styles,Bryan.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Rollins
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Daniel Bryan

Baron Corbin, Big Cass, Drew McIntyre*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Push: McIntyre

Turn: Corbin (Has he ever been a face? Maybe a comedy gimmick with his belly ) :lol

Fire: Big Ass

Shelton Benjamin, Mojo Rawly and R-truth


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Push - Mojo
Turn - Shelton
Fire - R-Truth

Titus O'Neil, Chad Gable, No Way Jose


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Gable
T-Titus
F-Jose

Charlotte,Asuka,Becky.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Push Asuka, Turn Charlotte, Fire Becky

Kofi Kingston, Xavior Woods, Big E


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Push Woods

Turn Big E

Fire Kofi (Sorry Kofi)

Jeff Hardy, Miz and Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Miz

Turn: Randy Orton

Fire: Jeff Hardy

Samoa Joe, Andrade Cien Almas, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Push Joe
Turn Cien
Fire Nakamura (better off without the WWE)

AJ, Cien and Lesnar.

Getting fired isnt a bad thing here..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Cien

Turn: Lesnar

Fire: AJ

I would fire Lesnar, but Lesnar doesn't stand in Samoa Joes way of being WWE Champion. Sorry, Ace. If Joe was on Raw it'd be a different story. It doesn't serve my benefit to fire Lesnar the way the roster shakes out.

Drew Mcintyre, The Miz, Elias


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push: Drew. He has main event potential

Turn: The Miz. People already cheer for him, but I would like to see him as a tweener, who makes fun of both heels and babyfaces

Fire: Elias. The singing gimmick has a shell life

Billie, Peyton, Carmella


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Carmella

Turn: Peyton

Fire: Billie

Balor, Jeff Hardy, Zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're gonna love me on this one.....I don't have much of a choice, which I'm sure was the intention.

Push: Peyton

Turn: Billie 

Fire: 'Mella ain't money

EDIT - GAH! BEATEN TO THE PUNCH!

Push Zayn, Turn Balor, Fire WOAT Jeff.

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Turn Dean Ambrose
Push Seth Rollins
Fire Roman Reigns

Asuka, Sasha Banks, Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push GOAT Asuka, Turn Bayley, Fire Sasha the bald assclown.

Asuka, Charlotte, Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bliss
Turn - Asuka
Fire - Charlotte

Jason Jordan, Drew Mcintyre, Andrade Almas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Almas, Turn Drew, Fire Jordan

Gargano, Bryan, Styles


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Push: Styles

Turn: Bryan

Fire: Gargano


The Bar, The Uso's, New Day


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> Push: Bray Wyatt
> 
> Turn: Rusev
> 
> Fire: Randy Orton


You have to adhere to the choices given, Greeny. It's not a simple "who needs what the most" thread.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You have to adhere to the choices given, Greeny. It's not a simple "who needs what the most" thread.


Oh my bad....did not get the concept..will edit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push New Day, Turn The Bar, Fire The Usos

Nakamura, Reigns, Strowman


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push: Strowman

Turn: Reigns

Fire: Nakamura

Asuka, Becky Lynch, Ember Moon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Becky
T-Asuka
F-Ember(sorry Ember....)

Rollins,Zayn,Owens.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Rollins 
Turn Zayn
Fire Owens (Sorry.)

Matt Hardy, Bray Wyatt, Goldust


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Push Bray Wyatt
Turn Matt Hardy
Fire Goldust

Breezango, The Ascension, Heath and Rhyno


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins

Turn Dean Ambrose

Fire Stephanie Mcmahon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We literally just went through this.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You have to adhere to the choices given, Greeny. It's not a simple "who needs what the most" thread.


Push - Heath and Rhyno - VERY reluctantly, Turn - Ascension, Fire - Fabreeze, which is the only proper name to call Breezango

New Day


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We literally just went through this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So give me some choices Tyrion now that I get it lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> So give me some choices Tyrion now that I get it lol.


I did give you choices, I said New Day. Pick between the 3. I didn't feel like typing out their whole names.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Push: Big E
Turn: Xavier Woods 
Fire: Kofi Kingston

Triple H, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Samoa Joe (Please!)
Turn AJ Styles 
Fire Triple H

Charlotte, Alexa, Becky


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Push: Samoa Joe
Turn: AJ Styles 
Fire: Triple H

Edit:
Push: Becky
Turn: Charlotte
Fire:Alexa

Ascension, Slater and Rhyno and Revival.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push: The Revival

Turn: Slater and Rhyno

Fire: The Ascension

Dana Brooke, Tamina, Nia Jax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmm...

Push Nia Jax... 
Turn Dana Brooke
Fire Tamina 

The Miz, Elias, Bobby Roode


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Bobby Roode
Fire: Elias. I - DO. NOT. GET IT.

Braun, Miz, Roode

I'm glad somebody else took care of that last one. Damn. Talk about a no win scenario.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Strictly speaking currently...

Push Braun
Turn Miz
Fire Roode

Rollins, Reigns, Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Reigns
Fire - Triple H

Hideo Itami, Buddy Murphy, TJP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Itami

Turn - TJP

Fire - Murphy

TJP gets spared because of his awesome theme. Despite how horrible it is as a wrestling theme. Yes, you can have a great theme and it still be inappropriate for a pro wrestling context. That's great music for a SNES boss fight. Let's be honest, it makes NO difference who stays and who goes, so I'm picking a flimsy reason.

Asuka, Nakamura, Ronda


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Hideo Itami
T-TJP
F-Buddy (sorry Alexa)

Almas,Orton,Miz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Miz
Turn: Cien (Not really appropriate at this point, but w/e)
Fire: Orton

Gargano, Ciampa, Aleister


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Gargano
T-Black
F-Ciampa

Adam Cole,EC3,Velveteen Dream.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Adam Cole
Turn: EC3
Fire: Dream

Killian Dain, Ricochet, Lars Sullivan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Ricochet
Turn - Killian Dain
Fire - Lars Sullivan

Brock Lesnar
The Undertaker
Ronda Rousey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Ronda - I hate to enable UFC, but I don't have much choice.
Turn: Brock
Fire: Undertaker

I should fire Brock, because he's a bigger waste of space, but FUCK Undertaker for the hatchet job he did on Bray Wyatt. I can't think rationally on this issue. I just see Undertakers name and begin foaming at the mouth like a rabid dog.

Becky Lynch, Peyton Royce, Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Charlotte
Fire Peyton Royce

Cena, Kane, Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - Cena
Fire - Kane

Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal, Heath Slater


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Push: Drew
Turn: Heath
Fire: Jinder

Bobby Lashley, Rusev, Big E


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Fire: Bobby Lashley 
Push: Rusev 
Turn: Big E (and the rest of New Day)

And speaking of New Day...

Big E, Xavier, Kofi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Kofi
T-Big E
F-Xavier(hesitant because he's a great guy in reality)

Roman,Jordan,Cass.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Push: Roman
Turn: Jordan
Fire: Cass

Seth Rollins, Shinsuke Nakamura, Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Rollins
T-Bryan
F-Nakamura

Jeff H,Matt H,Ambrose.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Matt H.
Turn Ambrose 
Fire Jeff H.

Asuka, Mickie, Nia


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Mickie
Fire: Nia

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Mickie James


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Push: Asuka (of course)
Turn: Kairi Sane
Fire: Mickie James

Nia, Alexa, Carmella


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Fire all of them.

Just kidding
Push:Alexa
Turn:Carmella
Fire:Nia

Bianca Belair, Mandy Rose and Ember Moon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Fire all of them.
> 
> Just kidding
> Push:Alexa
> ...


Push: Ember 
Fire the other two. 

Aja Kong, Manami Toyota, Bull Nakano


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Manami Toyota
Turn - Aja Kong
Fire - Bull Nakano

Hulk Hogan, The Rock, John Cena


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

How exactly does one work with non active wrestlers? lol

Push: Hogan (By that I mean have him return)

Turn: Rock (Heel Rock in 2018 would be kind of interesting if he could get boed that is) 

Fire: Cena (He can fully focus on his acting career for a few more years, nothing really left for him)

What Steiner would call "Fatasses"

Kevin Owens, Somoa Joe and Kassius Ohno


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push: Joe

Turn: Owens

Fire: Ohno (he would be better on the indies anyways)

The bottom of the barrel: Nia Jax, Tamina, Dana Brooke


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Dana (like there was a good option for this god dammit :lol)
Turn: Nia
Fire: Tamina

Almas, McIntyre, Roode


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Push: Dana (like there was a good option for this god dammit [emoji38])
> Turn: Nia
> Fire: Tamina
> 
> Almas, McIntyre, Roode


Push: Almas
Turn: Drew
Fire: Roode


The Smackdown jobbers
Billie, Peyton & Lana.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Peyton
Turn: Lana
Fire: Billie

Bobby Lashley, Bruan Strowman, Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Braun Strowman
Fire Bobby Lashley

Ember, Charlotte, Sasha


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Charlotte
Turn: Ember Moon
Fire: Charlotte

Mojo Rawley, Jinder Mahal, Baron Corbin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Baron Corbin
Turn - Jinder Mahal
Fire - Mojo Rawley

AJ Styles, The Miz, Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Samoa Joe
Turn: The Miz
Fire: AJ Styles avit

John Cena, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Randy Orton
T-John Cena
F-Roman Reigns

TJP,Cedric Alexander,Tony Nese.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Randy Orton
Turn John Cena 
Fire Roman Reigns

Jeff Hardy, Shinsuke Nakamura, Rusev


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Push Nakamura
Turn Rusev
Fire Hardy

Alexa Bliss, Nia Jax, Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bliss
Turn: Nia
Fire: Carmella

Choosing between Nia and Carmella was hard, because they're horrible at everything, but at least Nia is somewhat over, and Carmella is impossible to take seriously physically, so I picked Nia. BARELY.

Asuka, Charlotte, Becky

I know Asuka's gonna get fired so I don't know why I put her in this position, but whatever...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Becky 
Fire Charlotte

The Miz, Reigns, Balor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

(Y)

Push: Miz
Turn: Balor
Fire: Shithead

Almas, Samoa Joe, Jeff Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Almas
Turn - Samoa Joe
Fire - Jeff Hardy

Seth Rollins, Johnny Gargano, AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Johnny Wrestling
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: AJ Styles

Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Jason Jordan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Rollins
T-Styles
F-Gargano

TJP,Ali,Nese.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> P-Rollins
> T-Styles
> F-Gargano
> 
> TJP,Ali,Nese.


Push Nese
Fire: TJP and Ali. 

Bayley, Zack Ryder, Mojo Rawley.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bayley
Turn - Zack Ryder
Fire - Mojo Rawley

Kurt Angle, Shane McMahon, John Cena


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Push - John Cena 

Turn - Kurt Angle 

Fire - Shane McMahon 

Chad Gable, Drew Gulak, Montez Ford


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

P: Gable
T: Montez Ford
F: Drew Gulak

Okada, Omega and Naito.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Omega
Turn: Okada
Fire: Naito (I don't know anything about him, so he had to be the one to go :shrug)

Bray Wyatt, Sheamus, Baron Corbin


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

P: Corbin
T: Sheamus
F: Wyatt (damaged goods and a run elsewhere would do him good)

Lesnar, Taker and Roman.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lesnar
Turn - Reigns
Fire - Taker

Aleister Black, Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

P: Black
T: Strowman
F: Wyatt

Dream, Gargano and Ciampa


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

That's a hard one...

Push: Ciampa
Turn: Dream
Fire: Gargano

Cesaro, Big E, Luke Harper


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> That's a hard one...
> 
> Push: Ciampa
> Turn: Dream
> ...


Push: Cesaro
Turn: Big E
Fire: Harper.

Bray Wyatt, The Miz, Matt Hardy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Miz
Turn: Wyatt
Fire: Hardy

Cesaro, Finn Balor, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Finn Balor
Fire Cesaro

Kairi Sane, Nikki Cross, Shayna Baszler


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Push Sane.

Turn Cross.

Fire Baszler (she just wouldn't work as a face).

Ricochet, Lars Sullivan, Xavier Woods.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Xavier Woods
Turn: Richochet (personally I'd like him to be a mercenary as if he were Prince Puma again for a while)
Fire: Lars Sullivan

Alexa Bliss, Nia Jax, Carmella*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Push Bliss

Turn Jax (she's a terrible face)

Fire Carmella

Fandango
Gable
Ambrose


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Fandango
Turn Gable 
Fire Ambrose 

Victoria, Katie Lea, Nikki Cross.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Nikki Cross
Turn - Victoria
Fire - Katie Lea

Elias, Rusev, Bray Wyatt


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push Elias
Turn Rusev
FIRE BRAY WYATT

Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Roman Reigns


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Jimmy Uso
Turn: Jey Uso
Fire: Roman Reigns

Matt Hardy, Sami Zayn, Cesaro


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Matt Hardy

Roman Reigns, Jinder Mahal, Sheamus


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Zayn
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Hardy

edit: Ninja'd

Push: Sheamus (I guess)
Turn: Reigns
Fire: Mahal

Apollo, Balor, Big Cass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Apollo Crews
Turn - Big Cass
Fire - Finn Balor

Drew Gulak, Drew Mcintyre, Sheamus


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Push - Mcintyre
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Gulak

Bianca Belair, Nikki Cross, Dakota Kai


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Push: Nikki Cross
Turn: Dakota Kai
Fire: Bianca Belair

Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Jason Jordan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Seth Rollins

Now if I were running the company, it would be turn Roman Reigns and fire Jason Jordan, but since it's Vince, I'm firing Roman Reigns, because if I fire Jason Jordan, this Roman sht is gonna keep going. He'll never do anything with Jason, so I don't have to worry about him ruining the product for years on end.

Paige, Diamond Dallas Page, Hangman Page

~_~


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Assuming that all of them are in their peaks:

Push: DDP

Turn: Paige

Fire: Hangman

Bianca Belair, Lacey Evans, Vanessa Borne


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Push Bianca

Turn Lacey

Fire Borne


Daniel Bryan, Ultimate Warrior, Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Ricky Steamboat
Fire Ultimate Warrior 

Kairi Sane, Nikki Cross, Becky Lynch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Kairi

Turn Nikki

Fire Becky

Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal, Heath Slater


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Becky Lynch
Fire Nikki Cross

Goldberg Stone Cold Vader


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Steve Austin
Turn - Vader
Fire - Goldberg

Dakota Kai, Ember Moon, Peyton Royce


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Dakota 
Turn: Ember
Fire: Peyton

Mojo Rawley, Baron Corbin, Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push: Mojo

Turn: Corbin

Fire: Jinder



RavishingRickRules said:


> Push: Dakota
> Turn: Ember
> *Fire: Peyton*


:stopunkout:vincefu:cornettefu

Big E, Kofi, Xavier


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Xavier

Turn: Big E

Fire: Kofi

Strowman, Rollins, Balor


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push: Xavier
> 
> Turn: Big E
> 
> ...


Push Strowman
Turn Balor
Fire Rollins

Jason Jordan, Baron Corbin, Jinder Mahal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really putting me in a shit situation.

Push: Baron Corbin
Turn: Jinder Mahal
Fire: Jason Jordan

GOD JORDAN SUCKS. AHHHHHH. I'd rather catch my dick in a mouse trap than watch that fucker become world champion. 

Cesaro, Aleister Black, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cesaro
Turn - Cien Almas
Fire - Black

Roderick Strong, Chad Gable, Drew Gulak


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Cesaro, Aleister Black, Andrade Cien Almas

Push: Black
Turn: Cesaro
Fire Almas


Big E, Big Cass, Dolph


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Cesaro
> Turn - Cien Almas
> Fire - Black
> 
> Roderick Strong, Chad Gable, Drew Gulak


dang you beat me to the punch, guess you win....but wait you said fire Black....Your opinion is DQ'ed, lol

next poster ignore this guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You really gotta start editing your shit, Greeny.

Push: Big E
Turn: Big Cass
Fire: Dolph

Yes, I hate Dolph that much.

Orton, Reigns, Cena


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

_Nice! I got an easy one 

Push: Dolph Ziggler
Turn: Big E
Fire: Big Cass_

Edit: Lame -_-

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: John Cena
Fire: Roman Reigns

Bray Wyatt, Rusev, Jason Jordan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bray Wyatt to a 10 year WWE Championship reign
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Shithead

Bray Wyatt, Jinder Mahal, Sheamus

EDIT - I gave you a very easy one. Push Cena, turn Orton, fire Reigns. What could be simpler than that? Worse, you got it wrong.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dang Ty and DC Both responded....

Tyrion: Bray Wyatt, Jinder Mahal, Sheamus

DC: Bray Wyatt, Rusev, Jason Jordan


So out of the wrestlers nominated:

Push Bray
Turn Rusev
Fire Jordan

New three:

Adam Cole, EC3, Ricochet


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You really gotta start editing your shit, Greeny.
> 
> Push: Big E
> Turn: Big Cass
> ...


Tyrion, I was a "speech major in college" punctuation is my weakest link, in spite of the face that I am a writer by trade lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> EDIT - I gave you a very easy one. Push Cena, turn Orton, fire Reigns. What could be simpler than that? Worse, you got it wrong.


John Cena being a heel for the first time in 15 years interests me even more than Randy Orton turning heel again. Both men may have had their time on top, but I think I've seen enough of Cena's push out of the two. I prefer Orton getting a push more atm.

Besides, I bet Cena would be entertaining as a heel :shrug

I didn't get anything wrong here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DammitC said:


> John Cena being a heel for the first time in 15 years interests me even more than Randy Orton turning heel again. Both men may have had their time on top, but I think I've seen enough of Cena's push out of the two. I prefer Orton getting a push more atm.
> 
> Besides, I bet Cena would be entertaining as a heel :shrug
> 
> I didn't get anything wrong here.


Well, I say you got it wrong. Orton has no charisma and has no chemistry with anyone in the ring, has never had a good match, and has never cut a good promo. Cena can at least cut a promo and can have a decent match when it's required, so you push him. Cena turning at this point is useless because he's just gonna take the spot of another heel. Why would I want Cena taking a spot on the heel depth chart that Samoa Joe or Owens or even Miz could have? Orton is never gonna do anything anymore regardless, but Cena, you make him a heel, it's a push by default, and it's counter productive to turn him with the heels they have on their roster. 

Regardless, I can't abide an Orton push, so even if there were no negatives to turning Cena, it's still an Orton push and nobody needs to see that.

At the end of the day, though, nobody's wrong because this is just opinions, it's all subjective. Except what I want is always right. :side:

Push: Adam Cole
Turn: EC3
Fire: Ricochet. 

I got no patience for that circus bullshit. It's not wrestling.

Asuka, Bliss, Becky


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Becky
Fire: Bliss

Johnny Gargano, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - AJ Styles
Fire - Johnny Gargano

Daniel Bryan, Aleister Black, Drew Mcintyre


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

You guys are cruel. 

Push - Daniel Bryan 
Turn - Drew McIntyre 
Fire - Aliester Black


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

RBrooks said:


> You guys are cruel.
> 
> Push - Daniel Bryan
> Turn - Drew McIntyre
> Fire - Aliester Black


need new nominees, but based on this one Jepsan just wants someone to fire Black lol


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh sorry. 

Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Sami Zayn
Fire Seth Rollins


Lars Sullivan, Kona Reeves, Roderick Strong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Roderick Strong.....I.....guess
Turn: Lars Sullivan
Fire: Kona Reeves

Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

P: Joe
T: Ambrose
F: Bryan

Io, Ronda and Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Ronda
Fire: Io

Styles, Nakamura, Rollins


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

P: Rollins
T: AJ
F: Nakamura

Tanahashi, Okada and Suzuki


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Okada
Turn: Suzuki
Fire: Tanahashi

Tommasso Ciampa, Adam Cole, EC3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

P: Ciampa
T: Cole
F: EC3

Taker, Roman and Charlotte.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You did this just to piss me off, didn't you. ~_~

Push: Taker
Turn: Roman
Fire: Charlotte

I should fire Roman, but the less top female stars we have, the better off Asuka is, plus she didn't go against Vince at Mania and do the right thing for the business, so she can get lost.

Rock, Austin, Mankind


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Push: Charlotte
Turn: Roman because they should have done this years ago
Fire: Taker

Heavy Machinery, AOP, War Raiders


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

P: Rock
T: Austin
F: Mankind

Easy.

Ambrose, Asuka and Bray.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: War Raiders. I don't really know Hanson and Rowe, but they're the most acclaimed
Turn: Heavy Machinery
Fire: AOP

AOP are god awful promos. I heard them speak without Ellering and god damn, now I know why they're on Main Event. I can't fire Heavy Machinery because Bryan and Vinny talking about them is too funny.

EDIT - 

Push: Asuka. Even over Bray.
Turn: Bray.
Fire: Dean. Sorry, bro. You're not at their level.

The Bar, The New Day, The Bludgeon Brothers


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Crap I was too late...

so 

reboot....

I guess Tyrion is speaking" in their prime"

Push: Austin
Turn: Taker
Fire: Foley

Heavy Machinery, AOP, War Raiders


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Heavy Machinery
Turn: AOP
Fire: War Raiders (nothing against them)

Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Heath Slater
Fire - Jinder Mahal

Sasha Banks, Carmella, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bliss
Turn: Carmella
Fire: Banks

I don't think I have to worry about another Carmella push after this title reign comes to an end, so I'll take a risk. Sasha could be pushed again at any time, I can't have that. 

Nakamura, Ziggler, Lesnar


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Lesnar
Turn - Nakamura
Fire - Ziggler

Usos, Bludgeon Brothers, The Bar


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: The Bar
Turn: Usos
Fire: Bludgeon Brothers

Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks, Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Lynch
Turn: Bayley
Fire: Banks

Bray Wyatt, John Cena, Bobby Roode


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

DammitC said:


> Push: The Bar
> Turn: Usos
> Fire: Bludgeon Brothers
> 
> Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks, Bayley


P-Becky
T-Sasha
F-Bayley

Braun,Bryan,Joe.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Joe
Turn: Bryan
Fire: Braun

I do like Braun, but it's a mild like. He doesn't have enough upside to keep over Bryan.

Styles, Cesaro, Hero


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Chris Hero (nothing against him)

Elias, Aiden English, Bobby Roode


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Roode (and have him say something besides Glorious)
Turn: Elias
Fire: English

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Push: Elais
Turn: Bobby Roode
Fore: Aiden English

Dolph , Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy

dang Tyrion beat me again I'll do his....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai

Push: Kari Sane
Turn: Asuka
Fire: Io

Dolph , Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I expected better, Greeny. You're a Bray Wyatt fan, you're supposed to know a goldmine when you see it. Push Kairi over Asuka...

At least you fired the right one.

Push: Matt
Turn: Dolph
Fire: Jeff. As it will always be in absolutely any scenario.

Broken Matt, Samoa Joe, Sheamus


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I expected better, Greeny. You're a Bray Wyatt fan, you're supposed to know a goldmine when you see it. Push Kairi over Asuka...
> 
> At least you fired the right one.
> 
> ...


Asuka is a better heel IMO...

but anyways.....

Push Joe
Turn Matt
Fire Sheamus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> Asuka is a better heel IMO...
> 
> but anyways.....
> 
> ...


She is, but a push is more important than a mere turn. She deserves better. 

Either way, this is all done in the name of fun and teasing. You can fire her if that's what you really want to do. I wouldn't get it, but it's your opinion.

I guess I'll just give the next one

Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Zayn
Turn: Owens
Fire: Nakamura

Natalya, Alicia Fox, Lana


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura

Hard one.....

Push KO
Turn Zayn
Fire Nake

Gheez that was tough

AOP, Good Brothers, Bludgeon Brothers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Harper and Rowan

Turn: Anderson and Gallows

Fire: Authors of Pain

Here's an old school one for you, Greeny

The Road Warriors, The Rock and Roll Express, The Brain Busters


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

So, he's not responding. 

Eh, I'm not that old school, but I'll try. 

Push: The Rock and Roll Express
Turn: The Road Warriors 
Fire: The Brain Busters

Seth Rollins, Braun Strowman, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh, that probably would've been his same response anyway.

Push: Dean Ambrose
Turn: Braun Strowman
Fire: Seth Rollins. The highly overrated Seth Rollins.

Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Rollins
T-Ambrose
F-Braun


Asuka,Cross,Sane.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one's breaking my heart...

Push Asuka
Turn Sane
Fire Cross (I'm so sorry.)

Bray, Miz, Matt Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - The Miz
Turn - Bray Wyatt
Fire - Matt Hardy

Zack Ryder, Rusev, Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Kairi
Fire: Nikki

EDIT - Ughh.



> Bray, Miz, Matt Hardy


Push: Bray
Turn: Matt Hardy
Fire: Miz

I'm only firing Miz so that Samoa Joe gets a run with the world title. Matt Hardy is no threat to him. Otherwise I'd keep Miz, but I think practically. I make decisions I may not want to make for the good of the product. Miz is winning the MITB at present, he has to go. There's no two ways about it.

EDIT - Fucking really, again.

Push: Rusev
Turn: Zack because he means nothing anyway.
Fire: Becky, just because I'm sick of this forums favouritism to her over Asuka. It pisses me off.

Normally, I'd push Becky, turn Rusev and fire Zack, but my mood has been compromised.

Asuka, Nikki Cross, Charlotte


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

This thread suddenly became a mess. 

Push - Asuka 
Turn - Nikki Cross
Fire - Charlotte, just because

Drew Mcintyre, Ziggler, Finn Balor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not being as good as Asuka or Nikki Cross would be reason enough, to be honest.

Push Drew
Turn Balor
Fire Dolph

Almas, Bryan, Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Joe
Turn: Bryan
Fire, eh what the hell - Almas

Almas, Mysterio, Del Rio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good man.

Push Del Rio
Turn Almas
Fire Rey, because Rey is the worst.

Eddie, Benoit - don't consider the murders, Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Eddie, always. 
Turn Angle. 
Fire Benoit (not considering the murders). 

CM Punk, Chris Jericho, Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Push Eddie, always.
> Turn Angle.
> Fire Benoit (not considering the murders).
> 
> CM Punk, Chris Jericho, Edge


P-Jericho
T-Edge
F-Punk

(Hardest one I've done so far only excuse for pushing Y2J is because he deserves it more than the other 2, Edge is fine with being a Heel or Face to me doesn't matter and CM Punk gets the can because I had no choice but then he gets rehired so what the hell.)

SCSA,Rock,Savage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Charlotte
Fire Carmella

Kairi, Becky, Ember


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Carmella
Fire: Charlotte

I hate Carmella more than Charlotte as a talent, but, it is what it is. I hold unwarranted grudges. And yes, I completely realize it's petty to hold WrestleMania against Charlotte, she wasn't trying to sabotage Asuka, at least I don't believe so, but.....that's how I react to things.

Carmella's fucked once she loses the belt anyway. Charlotte is not. I want that Asuka/Rousey Mania match.

Really, after all that I have to fucking edit.

Push: Kairi
Turn: Ember
Fire: Becky

I'm only firing Becky because I don't think Asuka would appreciate me firing her best friend. Also, Ember is a huge GOT fan, so.....sorry. ~_~ To me, that counts.

Asuka, Ronda, Charlotte


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That's an easy one. I don't care that much for women, though. 

Push: Asuka
Turn: Ronda
Fire: Charlotte

Cesaro, Sami Zayn, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Zayn
Turn Cesaro
Fire Bryan

Again, he's too much of a threat. I'd rather fire Cesaro, but I don't get what I want.

Bryan, Gargano, Aleister Black


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Push Zayn*
> Turn Cesaro
> Fire Bryan
> 
> ...


Yes! I was afraid someone will choose Zayn to be fired. 


Push Gargano 
Turn Bryan
Fire Black, don't see anything in him.

Gargano, Zayn, Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, he's the best talker, and I vote according to the wrestlers mouths. Asuka being the one and only exception. Nobody on this forum cares about mic skill, but I do.

Actually, now I'm tempted. Zayn vs 5 star Johnny. God damn, I'm torn. Johnny is so fucking insanely good.

Ah, fuck it.

Push: Zayn
Turn: Gargano
Fire: Bryan

Asuka, Samoa Joe, Sami Zayn

Now would be a good time to fire Zayn, btw. Just saying.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bryan
Turn Zayn
Fire Gargano

Roman, Jinder, Roode


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Reigns
Turn - Roode
Fire - Jinder

Eric Young, Killian Dain, Alexander Wolfe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Roode
Turn: Jinder
Fire: Roman

I know, I know, turn Roman. The guy is cancer to the product, heel or face. I don't care. Jinder isn't gonna cause this kind of problem, simply because he won't be allowed to.

EDIT - I don't know Sanity.

Push: Dain
Turn: Young
Fire: Wolfe

Asuka, Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Ambrose
Fire: Owens

Braun, Rollins, Brock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he's the best talker, and I vote according to the wrestlers mouths. Asuka being the one and only exception. Nobody on this *forum cares about mic skill, but I do.*


That makes two of us. 

Push: Braun
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Brock

Now let's try something different. 

Hornswoggle, Khali, Michael Cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Hornswoggle, Khali, Michael Cole


Push: Hornswoggle (yikes) Let's be honest, though, he can't be pushed at a main event level, the push only goes so far.
Turn: Khali
Fire: Michael Cole. Cole does SO much damage to the product.

Asuka, Chris Jericho, Okada


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Asuka
Turn Jericho
Fire: Okada

Normally, I would push Y2J in his prime, but not now. Asuka deserves a push, instead of being 50-50 body on the roster. Okada, I don't even know him. Sorry. Don't watch NJPW. 

Reigns, Sasha Banks, Jinder Mahal (lol, that one is for you Tyrion).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Okada, I don't even know him. Sorry. Don't watch NJPW.


I agree with the ones you went with, other than pushing Jericho in his prime over Asuka, but some people aren't gonna be happy with your decision. You just fired the man who is universally considered by experts the greatest in ring performer in the world today, by a wide mile. He broke Dave Meltzer's 5 star ratings scale, 3 times in the same year, meaning 3 matches in 1 year rated at 6 stars. 

Here, watch this match






It's the greatest match of all time, imo.

Ideally

Push: Roman
Turn: Jinder
Fire: Sasha

The way Vince pushes people

Push: Sasha, because a push in the womens division doesn't matter anyway
Turn: Jinder
Fire: Reigns, because Reigns is cancer to the product the way he's pushed.

Reigns, Wyatt, Big E


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push: Big E
Turn: Reigns
Fire: Bray

Alas, my Bayley Wyatt angle idea is dead 

Nia Jax, Ruby Riott, Natalya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Ruby
Turn Natalya
Fire Jax

Kofi Kingston, Miz, Ziggler


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push: Miz
Turn: Kofi
Fire: Ziggler

Roman Reigns, Bobby Lashley, John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push John Cena
Turn Bobby Lashley
Fire Roman Reigns

Kairi, Asuka, Io


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phew, thank fuck I made it.

Push: Asuka
Turn: Kairi
Fire: Io

Io hasn't even made her debut and I already fucking hate her. If I have to hear how much better she is than Asuka one more time I'll explode. 

Joe, AJ, Mcintyre


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

(Dammit edit)
Push: Joe
Turn: AJ
Fire: McIntyre

Balor, Elias, Roode


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Drew, I think he's good, can be great. 
Turn Joe 
Fire AJ

Nakamura, Asuka, Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Kairi
Fire: Nakamura

Edge, The Rock, Triple H


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Edge
Turn Rock
Fire Hunter, lol 

Cody Rhodes, Bray Wyatt, Rusev


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cody Rhodes
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Bray Wyatt

Samoa Joe, Killian Dain, Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Joe
Turn Braun
Fire Dain

Paige, Ronda, Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Paige
Turn Ronda 
Fire Natalya 

Elias, Roman, Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Rollins
Turn Elias
Fire Roman

Apollo Crews, Erick Rowan, Finn Balor


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Finn Balor
Turn: Apollo Crews
Fire: Erick Rowan

Tyler Breeze, Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder


----------



## bobmgee (Oct 19, 2017)

RBrooks said:


> Push: Finn Balor
> Turn: Apollo Crews
> Fire: Erick Rowan
> 
> Tyler Breeze, Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder



Push: Breeze
Turn: Ryder
Fire: Hawkins

Rusev, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Joe
Turn Owens
Fire Rusev

Rollins, Elias, Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rollins
Turn - Elias 
Fire - Orton

Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Cody :trips10
Turn Orton
Fire Charlotte

Jack Swagger, Mr. Kennedy, Wade Barrett


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Barrett

Turn Kennedy

Fire Swagger

Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Fuck sakes.

Push: Seth Rollins

Turn: Daniel Bryan

Fire: AJ Styles



Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Liv Morgan


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Push: Peyton Royce
Turn: Billie Kay
Fire: Liv Morgan (so she has time to pursue a porn career :woolcock)

Jason Jordan, Chad Gable, Drew McIntyre


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Jason Jordan
Fire - Chad Gable

Christian, Edge, Kane


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Edge
Turn: Christian
Fire: Kane

Ricochet, Cien Almas, Neville


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Andrade “Cien” Almas
Turn: Ricochet
Fire: Neville

Rusev, The Miz, Sami Zayn


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Sami Zayn
Fire: Rusev 

Neville, Drew Gulak, Enzo Amore


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Neville, I liked his act in 2017, he was so strange, I dug it. 
Turn: Gulak, why not, who cares. 
Fire: Enzo, lol. 

Tye Dillinger, Xavier Woods, Chad Gable


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Xavier Woods
Turn: Chad Gable
Fire: Tye Dillinger

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That's an easy one for me. 

Push - Bray
Turn - Harper
Fire - Rowan

Rusev, English, Lana


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Rusev
T-English
F-Lana

Balor,Miz,Gable.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Balor,Miz,Gable.


Push - The Miz
Turn - Finn Balor
Fire - Chad Gable

Jeff Hardy, Big Cass, Bobby Lashley.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Big Cass. He's at least trying on the mic. 
Turn: Bobby Lashley. Miscast. 
Fire: Jeff Hardy. Don't see anything in him now. 

Hideo Itami, Finn Balor, Kassius Ohno


----------



## Mr Red 88 (May 22, 2018)

Push-Elias he could be top heel
Turn-Roman heel Braun Face
Fire-Bryan,Zayn,Jinder,Cass and all cruiserweight division


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mr Red 88 said:


> Push-Elias he could be top heel
> Turn-Roman heel Braun Face
> Fire-Bryan,Zayn,Jinder,Cass and all cruiserweight division


Seems you've misinterpreted the rules. You've got to choose, who to push, turn, fire from the above post. 
For example, I gave Hideo Itami, Finn Balor, Kassius Ohno. You choose from them, then give your own 3 options.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push - Itami
Turn - Balor
Fire - Ohno

Brock Lesner, Big Show, Randy Orton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all three.

Baron Corbin, Big Cass, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - Baron Corbin
Fire - Big Cass

Trish Stratus, Lita, Victoria


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Victoria
Turn Lita
Fire Trish

Ivory, Jacqueline and Luna.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Push Luna
Fuck Ivory
Set Jacqueline on fire or whatever the third option was

Jake Roberts, Roddy Piper, Brutus Beekfcake


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Jake Roberts
Turn - Roddy Piper
Fire - Brutus Beefcake

Sheamus, Roman Reigns, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Sheamus
Turn: Lashley
Fire: Reigns

Big Cass, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Samoa Joe
Turn: Daniel Bryan
Fire: Big Cass

Elias, Rusev, Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Elias
Fire: Rusev (Mostly just to get rid of Rusev Day)

The Shield


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Ambrose
Fire: Reigns

Easiest one of these I've ever done :lol

Jinder, Cass, Corbin


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

^ I agree :lol

Push: Big Cass
Turn: Baron Corbin
Fire: Jinder Mahal

Mickie James, Ruby Riott, Lana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Corbin
Turn: Cass
Fire: Jinder

EDIT - 

Push: Ruby
Turn: Mickie
Fire: Lana

Rollins, Styles, Bryan


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dude, that's not fair :lol

Push: Rollins (Young, so he has the most years ahead of him and a ton of untapped potential)
Turn: AJ (Better as a heel)
Fire: Bryan (Can't help but feel he's peaked....REALLY pains me to do this though)

Cena, Lesnar, Taker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Black Man said:


> Dude, that's not fair :lol
> 
> Push: Rollins (Young, so he has the most years ahead of him and a ton of untapped potential)
> Turn: AJ (Better as a heel)
> ...


Not fair to you, maybe. I don't rate any of them very highly. I'd push Bryan, turn Rollins and fire Styles, personally.

Push: Cena
Turn: Taker (makes no difference)
Fire: Brock

Brock, Ronda, Charlotte


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Push:* Undertaker
*Turn:* John Cena
*Fire: *Brock Lesnar

While ideally I would not push Undertaker and give him another main event run, Lesnar has got to go and Cena needs to be a heel. Thus, this is the only way you can do it!

*EDIT: *
*Push:* Charotte Flair
*Turn:* Ronda Rousey
*Fire:* Brock Lesnar

Conveniently, Brock shows up again. When you put Lesnar in any list that involves someone getting fired, he needs to GTFO.

Roman Reigns, Jinder Mahal, Bobby Lashley


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh thank god, I don't have to do my Top 3 Favorites :lol

Push: Bobby Lashley
Turn: Jinder Mahal
Fire: Roman Reigns

Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander, Buddy Murphy


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fair enough, dude, but those happen to be my three favorite on the roster xD

Push: Ronda
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Lesnar

edit: 

Push Gulak
Turn: Buddy
Fire: Alexander

Big E, Jeff Hardy, Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Wyatt
Turn Big E
Fire Jeff

New Day



> Fair enough, dude, but those happen to be my three favorite on the roster xD


Didn't know they were your 3 favourites, but I knew most people would consider that tough. For me, it's a very easy choice. Not that I did it because I thought it was an easy choice, I try to randomize between easy, hard and moderate.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Big E
Turn: Xavier
Fire: Kofi

Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Peyton Royce


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bliss
Turn Peyton
Fire Carmella

Asuka, Bliss, Charlotte


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Bliss

Nia, Ruby, Ember


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Charlotte
Fire Bliss

Sane, Cross, Brooke


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

_Push: Ruby Riott
Turn: Ember Moon
Fire: Nia Jax_

Edit:

Push: Kairi Sane
Turn: Nikki Cross
Fire: Dana Brooke

Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks, Bayley


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Push:* Asuka
*Turn:* Charlotte
*Fire:* Bliss 

They will find another Alexa Bliss somewhere in NXT, and she is definitely the least talented, so buh bye!

NXT Time!

Johnny Gargano
Velveteen Dream
Aleister Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Johnny Wrestling
Turn Aleister Black
Fire Velveteen Dream

Becky Lynch, The Rock, Stone Cold


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Becky
Turn the Rock
As much as it kills me fire stone cold
Dean Ambrose, Rusev, Brock Lesnar


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

_Push: Steve Austin
Turn: The Rock
Fire: Becky Lynch (sorry (), but I bet she'd be treated better in a different wrestling promotion)_

Edit:

Push: Dean Ambrose
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Brock Lesnar

Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Christian


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

I don't think Benoit and Christian are exactly current guys, bro


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone did Steve Austin and The Rock, so I thought I could do other legends too :shrug


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Ah, thanks for the Canadian representation @DammitC

*Push:* Christian (he deserved at least another world title run)
*Turn:* Chris Jericho (face or heel is the question, he was face in WWE last time, but heel in NJPW :lol)
*Fire:* Chris Benoit (conveniently, he has been in a fire pit for over a decade now)

*Edit:* Corey Graves, Mauro Ranallo, Jim Ross
:lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DammitC said:


> _Push: Steve Austin
> Turn: The Rock
> Fire: Becky Lynch (sorry (), but I bet she'd be treated better in a different wrestling promotion)_


That's the ONLY reason you fired her? You would've fired Rock or Austin if Becky was treated like Charlotte? 

Man, I don't know about this forum anymore...

Granted, I'd have fired Rock if it was Asuka and Austin, but that's Asuka, not Becky. :side:

Also, nobody is off the table on this game. You can put Karl Gotch's name on the ballot if you want.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push Jericho
Turn Christian
Fire the murderer

Ambrose, McIntyre, Rusev


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

DammitC said:


> Someone did Steve Austin and The Rock, so I thought I could do other legends too <img src="http://www.insidehoops.com/forum/images/smilies/confusedshrug.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />


 Ah, I see, no problem


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Ambrose
Turn Drew
Fire Rusev

Ambrose, Styles, Owens


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push McIntyre
TURN Ambrose
Fire Rusev
(I like Rusev but wwe isn't treating him right needs to go to roh)


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

You're supposed to come up with the next three, dude :eva2


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Styles
Turn Ambrose
FIRE Owens
Rollins, Zayn, Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I beat him to the punch anyway. I'll do my own, though, since everyone else will get it wrong.

Push Owens
Turn Ambrose
Fire Styles

EDIT - And low and behold, I post that and I get beaten to the punch, and somebody gets it wrong, just like I knew they would. ~__________~

Push Zayn
Turn Cesaro
Fire Seth

Styles, Zayn, Cesaro


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Push Zayn
Turn Cesaro
Fire AJ

...

Tony Nese, Buddy Murphy and Tyler Bate


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's the ONLY reason you fired her? You would've fired Rock or Austin if Becky was treated like Charlotte?
> 
> Man, I don't know about this forum anymore....


I just assumed that WWE wouldn't ever push her like they would for Charlotte Flair. If they did, then that would've been an even tougher choice :lol

Plus, I find Austin and Rock to be awesome as well.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Styles 
Fire Zayn
Turn Cesaro
Rusev, Strowman, Ziggler


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Strowman
Fire: Ziggs

Elias, Strowman, Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DammitC said:


> I just assumed that WWE wouldn't ever push her like they would for Charlotte Flair. If they did, then that would've been an even tougher choice :lol
> 
> Plus, I find Austin and Rock to be awesome as well.


I just don't see what you people see in Becky, I really don't. To me, she's nothing. I'm glad I could come up with a scenario to get her fired, though, that was my goal.

Push Braun
Turn Miz
Fire Elias

Alright, now I break this thread

Becky Lynch, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan

And this is prime Daniel Bryan, so don't give me that "he's peaked so I had to let him go" bullshit.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'ma let DammitC take this one :lol

NOBODY ELSE ANSWER!


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Fire Becky
Turn Styles
Push D-Bry
Rollins, Miz, corbin


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just don't see what you people see in Becky, I really don't. To me, she's nothing. I'm glad I could come up with a scenario to get her fired, though, that was my goal.
> 
> Push Braun
> Turn Miz
> ...


_Fuck it, I'll do it. You're killing me here :lol

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Becky Lynch ()

Wow, that was fucking brutal. I just threw Becky into the fire twice :sodone
_
Edit:

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: The Miz
Fire: Baron Corbin

Asuka, Ruby Riott, Carmella


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Ruby
Turn: Asuka
Fire: 'Mella

Rock, Hogan, Austin (all in their prime, and in an alternate universe where Rock doesn't leave early to go to Hollywood and Hogan isn't a racist asshole)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Wow, that was fucking brutal. I just threw Becky into the fire twice


FUCK YEAH!

Should've fired Styles, though.

Push Asuka
Turn Ruby
Fire Carmella

EDIT - DAMMIT

Really, Ruby over Asuka. You did that just to spite me, didn't you.

Push Austin
Turn Rock
Fire Hogan

Not because of the racism. Because Hogan sucks.

Goldberg, DDP, Sting


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Austin
Turn Rocky
Fire Hogan
Edge, Ziggler, Bret Hart


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Push: Bret Hart
Turn: Dolph Ziggler
Fire: Edge

Triple H, Rey Mysterio, Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Sting
Turn: DDP
Fire: Goldberg

Edit: 
Push: Hart
Turn: Edge
Fire: Ziggler

Sandow, Barret, Ryback


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push DDP
Turn GoldBerg
Fire Hogan
Rollins, Ambrose, Renee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Sandow
Turn Barrett
Fire Ryback

I miss semi-pushed Sandow. Dude was money. Fucking hell.

Triple H, Michaels, Bret Hart

EDIT - FFS, this thread needs to slow down. I can't edit every god damn time.

Push Ambrose
Turn Renee
Fire Seth

Yeah, I fired Seth over Renee. I don't care. I like Renee. She used to be a broadcaster for The Score, and she's hot. Shoot me. Plus I don't like Seth.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Dolph Ziggler
Turn: Edge
Fire: Bret Hart (nothing against him)

Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push: Kurt
Turn: Michaels
Fire: Eddie

Edge, Jericho, Owen Hart (Battle of the Canucks)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Jericho
Turn Edge
Fire Owen

As a Canadian, I don't like the Harts. Bland as hell.

Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, Cesaro


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push Sandow
> Turn Barrett
> Fire Ryback
> 
> ...


 ? Renee is cool, I like Seth though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Rey Mysterio
Turn: Triple H
Fire: Ricky Steamboat (nothing against him)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Braun Strowman
Fire: Luke Harper

AJ Styles, Bobby Roode, Samoa Joe


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Push: Luke Harper
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Braun Strowman 

British Bulldog, Brian Pillman, Haku.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Cesaro
Turn Strowman
Fire Harper
Bray, Jeff, cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bray
Turn Cena 
Fire Jeff

Alright, here's a hella easy one.

Ric Flair, Charlotte Flair, David Flair ~_~


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Charlotte
Turn Ric
Fire David
Asuka, Nakamura, bo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, Charlotte over Ric...

Push Asuka
Turn Bo
Fire Nakamura

I'm only turning Bo because Bo is Bo, he's a jobber for life. Nakamura is failing in the main event. If he were in the midcard, I'd keep Nak, obviously.

Nakamura, Aleister Black, Sheamus


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Bo Dallas
Fire: Shinsuke Nakamura (nothing against him)

CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, John Cena


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Yea he's kinda old right now, but if u mean in his prime then switch them


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push punk
Turn Bryan
Fire Cena
Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Push:* Daniel Bryan
*Turn:* CM Punk
*Fire:* John Cena (and then have him return with a heel stable with Cody, Young Bucks and Omega in 2020 :mark)

Carmella, Nia Jax, Dana Brooke
:lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course I mean in his prime

Push Nia (Ughh)
Turn Dana
Fire Carmella

Asuka, Mickie James, Trish Stratus


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Carmella
Turn: Dana Brooke
Fire: Nia Jax

Naomi, Lana, Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Mickie James
Fire Trish Stratus

Curt Hawkins, Roman Reigns, Goldust


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Goldust
Turn Hawkins
Fire Roman

Samoa Joe, Big E, Bobby Roode


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Push: Goldust
Turn: Roman Reigns
Fire: Curt Hawkins

Val Venis, The Brian Kendrick, Xavier Woods.

Edit: Fuck this thread.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Ambrose
Turn Rollins 
Fire Reigns

Sheamus, Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Oh, and push Kendrick
Turn Xavier
Fire Val
Ambrose, Rollins,Reigns


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Xavier Woods
Turn: Brian Kendrick
Fire: Val Venis

Push: Samoa Joe
Turn: Bobby Roode
Fire: Big E (sorry (), nothing against him)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Roman Reigns

Push: Sheamus
Turn: Wade Barrett
Fire: Alberto Del Rio

EC3, Pete Dunne, Aleister Black


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh god.

*Push:* Aleister Black
*Turn:* EC3 (potential as a face)
*Fire:* Pete Dunne (I hate to do this, he has a lot of potential)

Absolution (yes, assume Paige is still part of it)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Paige
Turn: Sonya Deville
Fire: Mandy Rose

Ruby Riott, Liv Morgan, Sarah Logan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Mandy
Turn: Sonya
Fire: Paige

I know, I made the wrong choice. I just haaate Paige. I hate her. Her voice grates on my nerves, I can't stand how she fucked up her face with all that plastic surgery, and I hate how much of a mess she is in real life. Plus, I never rated her very highly in the ring either. I mean, she's better than Mandy, but whatever. She has time.

Maybe I should've pushed Sonya, I don't know. I don't like the fake MMA gimmick. None of them are very good.

EDIT - Push Ruby
Turn Logan
Fire Liv

I wish I could've fired both of them. Logan has more experience and even though the Southern gimmick is cringy, so is Liv's Jersey girl act that Carmella knocked off.

Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Push: Ruby Riott
Turn: Sarah Logan
Fire: Liv Morgan

Jesus Christ.

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Roman Reigns
Fire: Brock Lesnar

Ultimo Dragon, Psicosis, La Parka


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Brock Lesnar
Fire: Roman Reigns

I'll wing this one since I haven't seen much of them at all:

Push: Ultimo Dragon
Turn: Psicosis
Fire: La Parka

Mustafa Ali, Buddy Murphy, Jack Gallagher


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Gallagher
Turn: Murphy
Fire: Ali

Bray Wyatt, Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Push: Jeff Hardy
Turn: Matt Hardy
Fire: Bray Wyatt

Raven, Stevie Richards, Billy Kidman.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Raven
Turn Kiddman
Fire richards
Cody, Dusty, Goldy


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Push:* Cody (bring him in with Omega and Young Bucks for an invasion angle next year)
*Turn:* Goldust
*Fire:* Dusty (RIP)

Here's a classic one :lol

Kane, Mark Henry, Big Show


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Kane 
Turn: Big Show punk2)
Fire: Mark Henry (nothing against him)

Triple H, Batista, Randy Orton


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Push: Triple H
Turn: Batista
Fire: Randy Orton

Randy Savage, Mr. Perfect, Rick Rude.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Randy Savage
Turn: Mr. Perfect
Fire: Rick Rude

Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Del Rio
Turn Eddie
Fire Rey

Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe, Braun Strowman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Joe
T-Braun
F-Owens

SCSA,Asuka,Joe. @Tyrion
:quite:bige


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Austin
Turn: Joe
Fire: Asuka

Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho, Edge


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Eddie
Turn: Jericho
Fire: Edge

Tough one, by the way. Great talent here. Eddie was just the fucking best. Jericho - one of my all time favs. Edge... he was cool, but really stale by the end. So, there's that. 

Christian, Edge, Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Angle
Turn - Christian
Fire - Edge

Enzo, Big Cass, Carmella


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Big Cass
Turn - Carmella
Fire - Enzo

Shelton Benjamin, Tye Dillinger, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Benjamin
Fire: Dillinger 

Baron Corbin, Sami Zayn, Kofi Kingston


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: my boy Sami Zayn
Turn: Kofi Kingston
Fire: Baron Corbin, last week I actually forgot he exists. 

EC3, Lars Sullivan, Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Ciampa
Turn EC3
Fire Lars

Johnny Gargano, Chad Gable, Jason Jordan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Gargano
Turn: Gable
Fire: Jordan

Titus, No Way Jose, Jinder Mahal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Titus (Under the ring. ZING! Come on, how could I resist that?)
Turn No Way Jose
Fire Jinder

Andrade Cien Almas, Adam Cole, Ricochet


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Cien Almas
Turn: Richochet
Fire: Adam Cole, I know everyone loves him, but I see absolutely nothing. 

Kyle O'Reilly, Bobby Fish, Roderick Strong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, I don't know enough about him, but I see more in him than Ricochet. I fucking HATE spot monkeys. The way Ricochet wrestles offends me.

Push O'Reilly
Turn Roddy
Fire Fish

I'll be honest, I don't know anything about Fish, so I'm firing him just because I don't like his look. Roddy, I hear he's a good worker, so I'll keep him. O'Reilly, I saw one match he had in Japan, and I liked his wrestling style. Very kick based. I like kicks. I haven't paid attention to the Undisputed Era in WWE, though.

Original Wyatt Family


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kyle has charisma, yeah he's the best of the bunch. 

Push: Bray
Turn: Harper
Fire: Rowan

Tough times are coming, Tyrion. Asuka, Bray, CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Asuka
Turn Punk
Fire Bray

Not that hard, tbh. A little bit. I didn't have to think about firing Bray, though, as much as I love him. 

Either way, I can't justify anyone going over Asuka, except for Steve Austin, and even then, I'd probably still push Asuka just because Austin is already Austin, so really, she needs the push a lot more.

Jericho, Zayn, Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Zayn. Can we get a push for the guy, like one push, that's all I ask. 
Turn: Owens. Why not. 
Fire: Jericho. He's gone anyway. He'll be back, lol. 

Alexa, Ronda, Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Alexa
Turn Bayley
Fire Ronda (because fuck UFC, and fuck Charlotte breaking Asuka's streak.....to set up a match with her.)

Let's abuse the rules of this thread.....sort of. Not really, because they are different, but what the fuck.

Cactus Jack, Mankind, Dude Love


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Interesting. 

Push: Mankind, loved his promos. I actually prefer just Mick Foley to all his characters. 
Turn: Cactus Jack
Fire: Dude Love. I get it, but of these 3 he needs to go. 

Spirit Squad, Rosebuds, Undertaker's druids.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push the Druids

The Rosebuds or the Spirit Squad, wow. Two of the shittiest acts ever.

You know what, essentially, it's Braun Strowman vs Dolph Ziggler, those are the only people of any standing whatsoever in those groups, so the Spirit Squad is getting fired. Turn the Rosebuds.

Also, I fucking hate Dude Love. I love Foley, Jack (WWE Jack anyway) and Mankind, but I hate Dude Love. I just thought it was lame, and so does Foley.

Foley, Triple H, Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Foley
Turn: Angle
Fire: Triple H

Dude Love, I mean he was okay. I hated the fact that it wasn't Foley or Mankind against Austin - it was fucking Dude Love. 

Zach Gowen, Colin Delaney, that Bunny from rosebuds.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Zach
Turn Whoever Colin is
Fire Bunny(as much as it kills me, since Justin Gabriel was the bunny)
Ambrose, Foley,Funk


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push Alexa
> Turn Bayley
> Fire Ronda (because fuck UFC, and fuck Charlotte breaking Asuka's streak.....to set up a match with her.)
> 
> ...


 whoa, Someone's salty, calm down. Honestly I thought that breaking the streak was horrible, but at least that opens the door for more unpredictable storylines, also Ronda is sexy as fuck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can be salty about whatever the hell I want. 

Push Foley
Turn Ambrose
Fire Funk

Austin Aries, CM Punk, Nigel McGuinness


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: CM Punk
Turn: Austin Aries
Fire: Nigel McGuinness 

Sting, Goldberg, “Hollywood” Hulk Hogan


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Sting
Fire goldberg
Turn Hogan
Elias,Cesaro,Sheamus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Sheamus (he's old, injury prone and I've never cared for him) 

Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar, Big Cass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Brock Lesnar
Turn - Roman Reigns
Fire - Big Cass

Triple H, Booker T, RVD


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh.

Push Big Cass
Turn Roman Reigns
Fire Brock Lesnar

Three horrible choices but babyface Reigns and Lesnar are completely destroying the quality of the product. Big Ass is a minor irritant in this case.

Aleister Black, Velveteen Dream, Ricochet


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Booker
Turn HHH
Fire RVD(sorry, just my least favorite of the three, he's cool though)
Kofi,Xavier,Big E


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Push Big Cass
> Turn Roman Reigns
> ...


 Big Cass is great better than Enzo ever was, and seriously? Big Ass? Are you fucking12? That's like when people called Batista Bluetista. Also I'm tired of people thinking you have to be a small170 lbs guy who does 50 flips to be a good wrestler, it's stupid this is wrestling not gymnastics


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Push Kofi
Turn Big E
Fire Xavier

Finn Balor, Sami Zayn, Dash Wilder


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Zayn
Turn Balor
Fire Dash
Y2J,Karl Anderson, KO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Chris Jericho
Fire: Karl Anderson (nothing against him)

Shinsuke Nakamura, Dolph Ziggler, Roman Reigns


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

LunaticDavis said:


> Big Cass is great better than Enzo ever was, and seriously? Big Ass? Are you fucking12? That's like when people called Batista Bluetista. *Also I'm tired of people thinking you have to be a small170 lbs guy who does 50 flips to be a good wrestler, it's stupid this is wrestling not gymnastics*


This comes all from you. Notice that no one ever said this. You put it there because you have a mental image of what people who don't like wrestlers Big Ass are like.

I'm one of the biggest Braun Strowman fans on this forum. I'm also a major fan of Samoa Joe. Drew Gulak is another guy I like a lot. All three of them are popular in general, and none of them do flips. But they're all way better in every aspect than Big Ass, who is almost universally hated not because he doesn't do flips, but because he's trash in everything that a good wrestler should do.

And if Enzo is what you're comparing him to, that's not a good benchmark because Enzo was trash in every way too.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Nakamura
Turn Reigns
Fire Ziggler(he's cool, but he'd do better in ROH,or NJPW)
Ambrose,Jordan,Mcintyre


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Jedah said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > Big Cass is great better than Enzo ever was, and seriously? Big Ass? Are you fucking12? That's like when people called Batista Bluetista. *Also I'm tired of people thinking you have to be a small170 lbs guy who does 50 flips to be a good wrestler, it's stupid this is wrestling not gymnastics*
> ...


 Yea, I over reacted, I'm personally a fan of big Cass, but I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about how people think a good wrestler must do. Sorry bro
But still the names like big ass are just shit 12 year olds would come up with grow up. Also Gulak is my all time second favorite Cruiserweight
And nothing against flips, just I hate how people think good wrestlers have to do them


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Dean Ambrose
Turn: Drew McIntyre
Fire: Jason Jordan

AJ Styles, Aleister Black, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Push Black
Turn Styles
Fire Lesnar

Aleister Black, Velveteen Dream, Ricochet


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Aleister Black
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Brock Lesnar

EDIT:

Push: Aleister Black
Turn: The Velveteen Dream
Fire: Ricochet

Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker, Ric Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Ric Flair
Turn - Undertaker
Fire - Shawn Michaels

John Cena, Batista, Christian


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Christian
Turn: Batista
Fire: John Cena (nothing against him)

Alberto Del Rio, CM Punk, Edge


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Edge
Turn: Punk (because he's good either way tbh)
Fire: Del Rio

Chico Santana, Terry Taylor, Al Snow


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Terry
Turn: Chico
Fire: Al Snow 

The Revival, The Usos, The Bar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push The Revival
Turn The Bar
Fire The Usos

New Day, Shield, Wyatt Family


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - The Shield
Turn - Wyatt Family
Fire - New Day

Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Heath Slater


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That's painful. 

Push - Slater
Turn - Bo (hell or face? which one is he now?)
Fire - Axel

Paul Heyman, Bobby Heenan, Paul Bearer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Heyman
Turn: Bearer
Fire: Heenen

Carmella, Sonya Deville, Nia Jax


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Sonya
Turn Nia
Fire Carmella

Sonya, Mandy, Bliss


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Push:Sonya
Turn: Bliss
Fire: Mandy

All 3 members of 3MB


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Drew McIntyre
Turn: Heath Slater
Fire: Jinder Mahal

Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair, Paige


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Becky
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Paige

Enzo Amore, Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmaster Sexay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Enzo (Ewwww)
Turn Scotty
Fire Sexay

I guess I could really go either way on the firing, but I picked Sexay because he got the worst crowd reaction in the history of the business. Seriously, I'm talking the dirt worst. Think of the worst reaction you've ever heard, now times it by 1000. When he came back on Raw.....wow. It was so quiet you could hear the moans of the crickets fucking.

Becky Lynch, Emma, Peyton Royce


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push Enzo (Ewwww)
> Turn Scotty
> Fire Sexay
> 
> I guess I could really go either way on the firing, but I picked Sexay because he got the worst crowd reaction in the history of the business. Seriously, I'm talking the dirt worst. Think of the worst reaction you've ever heard, now times it by 1000. When he came back on Raw.....wow.


I remember that. One of the most awkward segments I've ever seen xD

Honestly, Triple H groping a corpse was less awkward :lol

Push: Becky
Turn: Emma
Fire: Peyton

Ember, Charlotte, Becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Black Man said:


> I remember that. One of the most awkward segments I've ever seen xD
> 
> Honestly, Triple H groping a corpse was less awkward :lol
> 
> ...







:lmao :lmao :lmao

Push Lynch
Turn Ember
Fire Charlotte

Braun, Mcintyre, Owens


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Braun Strowman
Fire Kevin Owens

Miz, Samoe Joe, Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Joe 
Turn Miz
Fire Seth

Triple H, Batista, Kevin Nash


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Push: Batista
Turn: Kevin Nash
Fire: Triple H

Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Austin
Turn Flair
Fire Hogan

Elias, Xavier Woods, Pete Dunne


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Steve Austin
Turn: Hulk Hogan
Fire: Ric Flair

EDIT:

Push: Xavier Woods
Turn: Pete Dunne
Fire: Elias

MVP, Carlito, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all 3.

Otis Dozovic, Bobby Fish, Shane Thorne.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Push Shane Thorne
Turn Bobby Fish
Fire Otis Dozovic

Drew Gulak, Eric Young, Curtis Axel


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Push: Curtis Axel
Turn: Gulak
Fire: Young 

McIntyre, Rusev, Big E


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Push: Rusev
Turn: McIntyre
Fire: Big E

Breezango, B-Team, Titus Worldwide


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all 3 

Melina, Michelle McCool & Beth Phoenix.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Michelle Mccool
Turn - Beth Phoenix
Fire - Melina

John Cena, The Rock, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Rock
Turn Cena
Fire Brock

Jeff Hardy, Kalisto, Apollo Crews


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Jeff Hardy
Turn: Apollo Crews
Fire: Kalisto

Val Venis, Road Dogg, Ken Shamrock


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

zrc said:


> Fire all 3.
> 
> Otis Dozovic, Bobby Fish, Shane Thorne.


 says the person with the worst female wrestler on the roster as their profile pic, Carlitos awesome, I miss him


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

zrc said:


> Fire all 3
> 
> Melina, Michelle McCool & Beth Phoenix.


 once again, Nia jax!, Breezango is great, so is B team, I don't care for Titus world wide, but come on! Nia Jax cant wrestle, and all her storylines about being bullied, nothing good about her


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Val
Turn Roady
fire Shamrock
Nia,Bryan,Miz


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Daniel Bryan
Fire: Nia Jax

Bar, Bludgeon Brothers, Breezango


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Breezango
Turn the bar
As much as I love them Fire Bludgeon Brothers
Dean Ambrose,Corey Graves,Renee Young


----------



## Mr Red 88 (May 22, 2018)

Can you actually push non-wrestlers?:lol
Okay,
Push Renee Young(to commentry)
Turn Ambrose heel
Fire Corey
Braun Strowman,Randy Orton,Bobby lashley


RBrooks said:


> Seems you've misinterpreted the rules. You've got to choose, who to push, turn, fire from the above post.
> For example, I gave Hideo Itami, Finn Balor, Kassius Ohno. You choose from them, then give your own 3 options.


Thanks for me telling now i got the rules:smile2:


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, no problem. 

Push - Braun
Turn - Lashley
Fire - Orton

Braun, Rollins, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - AJ Styles
Fire - Seth Rollins

JBL, Edge, Triple H


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Edge
Turn - Triple H
Fire - JBL

Alister Black, Johny Gargano, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> Push - Edge
> Turn - Triple H
> Fire - JBL
> 
> Alister Black, Johny Gargano, Andrade Cien Almas


Push Gargano
Turn Aleister Black
Fire Alma's

Taynara Conti, Lacey Evans, Vanessa Borne.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Taynara

Turn Lacey

Fire Vanessa

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Turn Asuka, push Io, fire Kairi.

Becky, Bayley, Sasha.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Sasha
Fire: Bayley

Balor, Braun, Styles


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Push: Becky
> Turn: Sasha
> Fire: Bayley
> 
> Balor, Braun, Styles


Push Braun (can't really push Styles XD), turn Styles, fire Balor.

Dream, Dunne, EC3.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Push Dream
Turn Dunne
Fire EC3

Adam Cole, Andrade Cien Almas, The Miz


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Push Dream
> Turn Dunne
> Fire EC3
> 
> Adam Cole, Andrade Cien Almas, The Miz


Push Miz, turn Cole, fire Almas.

I love Almas and hate Cole, but I can also imagine Cole playing a better babyface than Almas.

Nikki Cross, Nikki Bella, Ember Moon.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Push Cross
Fire Ember
Turn Bella

Naomi, Peyton and Alicia


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

zrc said:


> RBrooks said:
> 
> 
> > Push - Edge
> ...


 Again, how do you like Nia? SHES TRASH IN THE RING AND ON THE MIC, AND ALL HER FEUDS SUCK THEYRE ALWAYS ABOUT HER SIZE! WHO GIVES A FUCK!


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Push Payton
Turn Naiomi
Fire Alicia
Balor, Anderson, Gallows


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Anderson 
Turn Finn 
Fire Gallows 

Asuka, Becky, Charlotte


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Charlotte
Turn - Asuka
Fire - Becky Lynch

Charlotte Flair, Michelle McCool, AJ Lee


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Charlotte 
Turn Michelle 
Fire AJ Lee

Maryse, Maria, Zelina


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Zelina Vega
Turn: Maria
Fire: Maryse

Booker T, Rey Mysterio, Matt Hardy


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Push Rey, turn Matt, fire Booker.

Gargano, Rollins, Bryan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Johnny Wrestling
Turn Daniel Bryan (dumb as that may be)
Fire Seth Rollins

Andrade Cien Almas, Aleister Black, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Aleister Black
Turn: Andrade “Cien” Almas
Fire: Shinsuke Nakamura 

Kurt Angle, Daniel Bryan, Chris Benoit (*)

*Make your decision as if you weren’t privy to his...issues


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Kurt Angle
Fire Chris Benoit

Alexa Bliss, The Miz, Peyton Royce


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Push Daniel Bryan
> Turn Kurt Angle
> Fire Chris Benoit
> 
> Alexa Bliss, The Miz, Peyton Royce


P-The Miz
T-Alexa
F-Peyton

Becky,Mandy,Sonya.


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

P-Becky, T-Sonya, F-Mandy

Emma, Peyton Royce, Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Toni Storm
Turn Emma
Fire Peyton Royce

Cena, Kane, Triple H


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Triple H (as head of creative)
Turn: Cena
Fire: Kane

Sarah Logan, Live Morgan, Ruby Riott


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Ruby

Turn Liv

Fire Sarah

Alicia Fox, Brie Bella, Nikki Bella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Nikki Bella
Turn - Alicia Fox
Fire - Brie Bella

Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Nikki Bella
> Turn - Alicia Fox
> Fire - Brie Bella
> 
> Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, Shinsuke Nakamura


P-Jericho
T-Orton
F-Nakamura

Roode,Corbin,Lashley.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tough One

Push: Heel Lashley
Turn Roode
Fire: Corbin

War Raiders, Heavy Machinery, AOP


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Heavy Machinery
Turn: War Raiders
Fire: AOP

The Velveteen Dream, Montez Ford, Lio Rush


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Push Dream, turn Ford, fire Lio.

The Shield.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Ambrose
Fire: Reigns

Ambrose desperately needs a heel turn and has been stale for years now. I like Ambrose and he used to be my favourite member of the shield, but he desperately needs a change and Rollins is in a better position to be pushed currently.

Randy Orton, Jinder Mahal, Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Rollins
T-Ambrose
F-Roman

Hogan,Cass,Roman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Cass
Turn Roman
Fire Hogan

I'm not proud of my choice to push Cass, but he's less of a problem than Reigns, and as much as I hate Reigns, Hogan fandom has just completely escaped me. I've always been baffled at how a guy that bad a worker with that lame a gimmick, with the fucking incessant posing and the cupping of the ear for minutes on end, became the biggest thing ever. Yeah, I know, charisma. I hate him.

Rock, Cena, Orton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Orton 
Turn Cena 
Fire Rock

Undertaker, Kane, Big Show.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Push Big Show (his matches with Braun were good)
Turn Undertaker (his matches have been hot garbage for years)
Fire Kane (re-hire him as Concessions or Candidate Kane other than that forget it)


Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Baron Corbin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Baron Corbin
Turn - Bo Dallas
Fire - Curtis Axel

EC3, Damien Sandow, Enzo Amore


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Sandow
Turn EC3
Fire Enzo and his consentual penis

Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Baron Corbin


----------



## Santos L Halper (Aug 12, 2016)

Push: Wade Barrett (to the fucking moon)
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Baron Corbin

Shelton Benjamin, Chad Gable, Jason Jordan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jason Jordan
Turn - Chad Gable
Fire - Shelton Benjamin

John Morrison, Shelton Benjamin, Christian


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Push Morrison
Turn Christian
Fire Benjamin


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I guess I’ll have to offer my own three candidates, then. :side:

Jake “the Snake” Roberts, Ted DiBiase, Rick Rude


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Jake
Turn Rude
Fire Ted

Eddie Guerrero, Randy Savage, Owen Hart.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Eddie
Turn Savage
Fire Owen

Triple H, Kevin Owens, The Miz


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Push Miz, turn Trips, fire KO

Lesnar, Ronda, Shayna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Shayna
Turn Ronda
fire Brock

Alexa, Bayley, Sasha


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

zrc said:


> Push Shayna
> Turn Ronda
> fire Brock
> 
> Alexa, Bayley, Sasha


P-Alexa
T-Sasha
F-Bayley

Xpac,Road Dogg,Billy Gunn.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Billy Gunn
Turn: Road Dogg
Fire: Xpac 

Scott Hall, Lex Luger, Jeff Jarrett


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Push: Billy Gunn
> Turn: Road Dogg
> Fire: Xpac
> 
> Scott Hall, Lex Luger, Jeff Jarrett


Push Jarrett
Turn Hall
Fire Luger 

Ax, Smash, Crush


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Ax
Turn: Smash (from Reapo Man back into Smash preferably lol)
Fire: Crush

Apollo Crews, Ty Dillinger, Big Cass


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Push: Ax
> Turn: Smash (from Reapo Man back into Smash preferably lol)
> Fire: Crush
> 
> Apollo Crews, Ty Dillinger, Big Cass


Push Tye
Turn Apollo
Fire Cass

Animal, Sycho Sid, Rikishi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rikishi
Turn - Sid
Fire - Animal

Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan, Ryback


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Rikishi
> Turn - Sid
> Fire - Animal
> 
> Nexus, The Shield, Legacy


P-Nexus
T-Shield
F-Legacy

Evolution,Four Horsemen,DX.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Horsemen
Turn: Evolution
Fire: DX

Edge & Christian, Hardyz, Dudleys


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push e&c
Turn hardyz 
Fire Dudleyz 

Stan Hansen, Bruiser Brody, Vader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Edge and Christian
Turn The Dudleyz
Fire The Hardy Boyz

*sigh*

Push Vader
Turn Hansen
Fire Brody

Ric Flair, Jerry The King Lawler, Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Ric Flair
Turn: Ricky Steamboat
Fire: Jerry Lawler (As much as it pains me. I just can't see heel Steamboat working)

Roddy Piper, Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Dusty
Turn: Roddy
Fire: Ted

(That was a tough one because I love all 3 of them)

Rick Martel, Big Bossman, Texas Tornado


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Push: Dusty
> Turn: Roddy
> Fire: Ted
> 
> ...


Push Martel
Turn Tornado
Fire BossMan

Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Haku


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Arn Anderson
Turn Haku
Fire Rick Rude

Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Samoa Joe

Bray Wyatt, Eric Rowan, Luke Harper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Luke Harper
Turn - Bray Wyatt
Fire - Erik Rowan

Undertaker, Kane, Luke Harper


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Push Harper, Turn Kane, fire ‘Taker (we saw how heel ‘Taker worked out three years ago)

Hogan, Hall, Nash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Hogan
Turn - Hall
Fire - Nash

Hulk Hogan, Andre The Giant, Steve Austin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Austin
Turn Andre
Fire Austin 

Ric Flair, Ricky Steamboat, Sting


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Ric Flair
Turn: Sting
Fire: Ricky "the Dragon" Steamboat

As on-screen personalities: Vince McMahon, Paul Heyman, Eric Bischoff


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The True Believer said:


> Push: Ric Flair
> Turn: Sting
> Fire: Ricky "the Dragon" Steamboat
> 
> As on-screen personalities: Vince McMahon, Paul Heyman, Eric Bischoff


P-Heyman
T-Vince
F-Bischoff

Lawler,Ross,Ventura.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Ventura
Turn Lawler
Fire JR

Al Snow, Gangrel, Val Venis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Val Venis
Turn: Gangrel
Fire: Al Snow


Headbangers, The Godwinns, Los Boricuas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push: Val Venis
> Turn: Gangrel
> Fire: Al Snow
> 
> ...


P-Headbangers
T-Godwinns
F-Boricuas

Demolition,LOD,Hart Foundation.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> P-Headbangers
> T-Godwinns
> F-Boricuas
> 
> Demolition,LOD,Hart Foundation.


Easy...

Push: LOD as The Road Warriors not the sterile WWF version.
Turn: The Hart's
Fire: Demolition, but let Ax return as Masked Superstar.

Curtis Axel, Bo Dallas, Zack Ryder


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Greenlawler said:


> Easy...
> 
> Push: LOD as The Road Warriors not the sterile WWF version.
> Turn: The Hart's
> ...


Push Bo
Turn Curtis 
Fire Zack 

Terri, The Kat, Debra


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Terri
Turn: Debra
Fire: The Kat

Disco Inferno, Alex Wright, Prince Iaukea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push : Terri
> Turn: Debra
> Fire: The Kat
> 
> Disco Inferno, Alex Wright, Prince Iaukea


Push: Wright 
Turn: Prince
Fire: Disco

Billy Kidman, Jamie Noble, Tajiri


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Tajiri
Turn - Kidman
Fire - Noble

Sasha Banks, Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Tajiri
> Turn - Kidman
> Fire - Noble
> 
> Sasha Banks, Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch


Push: Becky
Turn: Charlotte 
Fire: Sasha

Raven, Tazz, Saturn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Raven
Turn Tazz
Fire Saturn

Dean Ambrose, Becky Lynch, Chad Gable


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Becky Lynch
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Chad Gable

Major Gunns, Torrie Wilson, Kimberly Page


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

So, you're the old school guy. 

Push - Major Gunns
Turn - Torrie Wilson
Fire - Kimberly Page

Rick Steiner, Stevie Ray, Buff Bagwell


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Buff Bagwell
Turn: Rick Steiner
Fire: Stevie Ray

3 Count, Jung Dragons, KroniK


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push: Buff Bagwell
> Turn: Rick Steiner
> Fire: Stevie Ray
> 
> 3 Count, Jung Dragons, KroniK


Push Kronik 
Turn Jung Dragons
Fire 3 Count

Asya, Angel.Orsini, Nicole Bass


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Angel Orsini
Turn: Asya
Fire: Nicole Bass

Matt Morgan, Tyson Tomko, Luther Reigns


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push: Angel Orsini
> Turn: Asya
> Fire: Nicole Bass
> 
> Matt Morgan, Tyson Tomko, Luther Reigns


Push: Morgan
Turn: Tomko
Fire: Reigns.

Tito Santana, Rick Martel, One Man Gang.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Santana

Turn Martel

Fire One Man Gang

2000-2002 Jericho, 2008-2009 Jericho, 2016-2017 Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - 2008-2009 Jericho
Turn -2000-2002 Jericho
Fire - 2016-2017 Jericho

Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan, Ryback


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Wade Barrett
Turn: Daniel Bryan
Fire: Ryback

Natalya, Apollo Crews, Kallisto


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Kallisto
Turn: Apollo Crews
Fire: Natalya

Chris Benoit, Roman Reigns, The Great Khali


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push: Benoit
Turn: Reigns
Fire: Khali

Awful choices btw.

Andre the Giant, Undertaker, nWo Kevin Nash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Andre The Giant
Turn - Undertaker
Fire - nWo Kevin Nash

Hulk Hogan, Triple H, Shawn Michaels


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Andre The Giant
> Turn - Undertaker
> Fire - nWo Kevin Nash
> 
> Hulk Hogan, Triple H, Shawn Michaels


Ugh fire all 3, but I'll play along.

Push HBK
Turn Hogan
Fire Hunter

Chris Jericho, Rob Van Dam, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Chris Jericho
Turn: Eddie Guerrero
Fire: Rob Van Dam

Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Charlotte Flair
Turn: Becky
Fire: Sasha


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Nikki Cross, Ember Moon, Candice LeRae


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Candice LeRae
Turn - Ember Moon
Fire - Nikki Cross

Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose
Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fire Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns
Push Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose
Turn Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan

Asuka and The Miz, Balor and Banks, Charlotte and Roode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: The Miz and Asuka
Turn: Charlotte and Roode
Fire: Sasha and Balor

Deuce and Domino, La Résistance, Chuck and Billy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push: The Miz and Asuka
> Turn: Charlotte and Roode
> Fire: Sasha and Balor
> 
> Deuce and Domino, La Résistance, Chuck and Billy


Push: LA Resistance 
Turn Billy & Chuck (lol)
Fire: Deuce and Domino 

Cherry, Ashley, Jillian


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Jillian
Turn: Ashley
Fire: Cherry

Jazz, Victoria, Gail Kim


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Gail
Turn Victoria
Fire Jazz

Torrie Wilson, Sable, Stacy Keibler


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Push Gail
> Turn Victoria
> Fire Jazz
> 
> Torrie Wilson, Sable, Stacy Keibler


Push Stacy
Turn Torrie
Fire Sable 

Wendi Richter, Rockin Robin, Sherri


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Wendi Richter
Turn: Sherri
Fire: Rockin Robin

El Torito, Hornswoggle, Nicholas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Push: Wendi Richter
> Turn: Sherri
> Fire: Rockin Robin
> 
> El Torito, Hornswoggle, Nicholas


Push; El Torito
Turn: Nicholas
Kill it with Fire: Hornswoggle

Finlay, William Regal, David Taylor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: William Regal
Turn: Finlay
Fire: David Taylor

The Public Enemy, The Harris Brothers, The Perfect Event


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn, this thread's really slown down with so many fucking horrible options being given.

Push Public Enemy, because.....I don't know, just to move this along.
Turn O'Haire and Palumbo 
Fire The Harris Brothers

Kairi Sane, Seth Rollins, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Shinsuke Nakamura
Fire Seth Rollins


Charlotte, Io, Becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Becky
Turn Io, although I wouldn't want her on my roster. I'll give her a chance under WWE style. I expect to be let down.
Fire Charlotte

Charlotte Flair, Alexa Bliss, Mickie James


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Charlotte Flair
Fire - Mickie James

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kurt Angle


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Jason Jordan
> Turn - Chad Gable
> Fire - Shelton Benjamin
> 
> John Morrison, Shelton Benjamin, Christian


 REALLY?! PUSH JASON JORDAN?! He's great and all, but no he needs to turn heel or get with Chad, and fire Shelton? He's probably one of the greatest in ring competitors.(not trying to be a dick, you're aloud to have your own opinion)


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

zrc said:


> RavishingRickRules said:
> 
> 
> > Push: Ax
> ...


 Again, Nia Sucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Dean Ambrose
Turn Kurt Angle
Fire Seth Rollins

Nia, Roman, Charlotte


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Charlotte
Turn: Roman
Fire: Nia

Lesnar, Lashley, Braun


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

LunaticDavis said:


> Again, Nia Sucks


Did you even read what you quoted? The fuck is wrong with trolls these days? Absolute WOAT tier.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Braun
Turn Lashley, simply because he's not getting a huge push. If he were, I'd can him.
Fire Lesnar, because he's pretty much the biggest issue with the roster today.

Miz, Elias, Jordan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Miz
Turn Elias
Fire Jordan

Nikki Cross, Matt Hardy, Goldust


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Nikki
Turn Matt Hardy
Fire Goldust

Reigns, Nakamura, Mahal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Nakamura
Turn Mahal
Fire Reigns 

Asuka, Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > Again, Nia Sucks
> ...


 that user always talks about great wrestlers needing to get fired, when the wrestler in her profile pic is the worst female in ring performer today


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

LunaticDavis said:


> that user always talks about great wrestlers needing to get fired, when the wrestler in her profile pic is the worst female in ring performer today


How would you know? You have 21 posts and have been here a month tops. Which rejoiner are you?


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > that user always talks about great wrestlers needing to get fired, when the wrestler in her profile pic is the worst female in ring performer today
> ...


 Last week she was saying that all the time on this thread, she's aloud to have her opinion, but when her pic is Nia she has no room to talk


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

LunaticDavis said:


> Last week she was saying that all the time on this thread, she's aloud to have her opinion, but when her pic is Nia she has no room to talk


kay

Are you not that bright or deliberately trolling here? The whole point of this thread is to choose one of three options to fire. It doesn't make a blind bit of difference who somebody has in their avatar.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Braun
Turn: Asuka
Fire: Wyatt (every time)

Becky Lynch, Ember Moon, Kairi Sane.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > Last week she was saying that all the time on this thread, she's aloud to have her opinion, but when her pic is Nia she has no room to talk
> ...


 that's not the point, she always says fire all three fuck em all! The point is to pick who you'd rather be pushed fired and turned. Besides I don't care about the stupid game, we just need to have fun, not get into who sucks and everything


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

LunaticDavis said:


> that's not the point, she always says fire all three fuck em all! The point is to pick who you'd rather be pushed fired and turned. Besides I don't care about the stupid game, we just need to have fun, not get into who sucks and everything


If you don't care about the game, how about fucking off out of the thread so that the people who enjoy it can carry on playing?


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > that's not the point, she always says fire all three fuck em all! The point is to pick who you'd rather be pushed fired and turned. Besides I don't care about the stupid game, we just need to have fun, not get into who sucks and everything
> ...


 NO, NO, NO I don't mean it like that, I enjoy the game, but I'm saying it doesn't matter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Push: Braun
> Turn: Asuka
> Fire: Wyatt (every time)
> 
> Becky Lynch, Ember Moon, Kairi Sane.


P-Becky
T-Ember
F-Sane

Batista,Orton,Flair.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Flair
Turn: Batista
Fire: Orton

Rick Rude, Jake Roberts, Ted Dibiase


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOT KAIRI! :sadbecky

Push Flair
Turn Batista
Fire Orton

Mickie James, Undertaker, Cena


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Taker
Turn: Cena
Fire: Mickie

Cena, Roman, Luger (Lex Express version)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: John Cena
Turn: Lex Luger (Lex Express version)
Fire: Roman Reigns

Akira Tozawa, Jack Gallagher, Noam Dar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Tozawa

Turn Gallagher

Fire Dar

Lars Sullivan, Braun Strowman, Big Cass


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Braun
Turn - Lars
Fire - Cass 

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Joey Headrocker (I love that nickname)
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Seth Rollins

Samoa Joe, Roman Reigns, Roderick Strong


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Joe
Turn: Roman 
Fire: Roddy

Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bray
Turn Dean
Fire Bryan (Scoff at me all you want, but I'm making that sweet tv rights money, I can afford it)

Ronda Rousey, Shayna Baszler, Sonya Deville


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Shayna (would've been Sonya but Shayna doesn't need a turn)
Turn: Sonya
Fire: Ronda

Dakota Kai, Bayley, Bianca Belair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Dakota Kai
Turn: Bayley
Fire: Bianca Belair (I'm not familiar with her, so I'm firing her essentially to anger Legit Boss)

Braun Strowman, Bobby Roode (TNA or early NXT, so Glorious doesn't define his entire character), Sami Zayn


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Braun
Turn: Sami (because face Sami is great)
Fire: Roode

Sami Zayn, Daniel Bryan, Johnny Gargano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Sami
Turn: Johnny Wrestling (He's supposedly an amazing heel anyway)
Fire: Bryan

Elias, Becky Lynch, Hideo Itami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough time with this one...

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Hideo Itami
Fire Elias

Kairi Sane, Jeff Hardy, Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Kairi Sane
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: Jeff Hardy

Andrade Cien Almas, Dean Ambrose, John Cena


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Ambrose
Turn Almas
Fire Cena

Jinder Mahal, Jeff Hardy, Jason Jordan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killing me here, man. Killing me.

Push Jinder Mahal
Turn Jason Jordan
Fire Jeff Hardy

Bray Wyatt, Adam Cole, Baron Corbin


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Cole
Turn: Corbin
Fire: Wyatt

Mojo, Matt Hardy, Curt Hawkins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Killing me here, man. Killing me.


Yeah, I did it to test your toughness. 

Push - Matt Hardy
Turn - Curt Hawkings
Fire - Mojo Rawley

Eric Young, Xavier Woods, Kyle O'Reily


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RavishingRickRules said:


> If you don't care about the game, how about fucking off out of the thread so that the people who enjoy it can carry on playing?


He doesn't like it cause I flat out ignore him :lmao. 



RBrooks said:


> Yeah, I did it to test your toughness.
> 
> Push - Matt Hardy
> Turn - Curt Hawkings
> ...


Push: Kyle
Turn: Woods
Fire: Young

Fandango, Dolph Ziggler, Tyler Breeze


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Ziggler
T-Breeze
F-Fandango

Dupree,Conway,Grenier


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RBrooks said:


> Yeah, I did it to test your toughness.
> 
> Push - Matt Hardy
> Turn - Curt Hawkings
> ...


Just so you know, Jeff Hardy will ALWAYS get fired when he's presented as an option. It doesn't matter who he's presented against. I don't care if it's Reigns, I don't care if it's Khali, Giant Gonzalez, Jason Jordan, Jinder Mahal. It's always Jeff who's getting fired. If you want to test me, you should leave him out of it.

Push Dupree
Turn Conway
Fire Grenier

Will Ospreay, Ricochet, Neville


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Neville
Turn: Ricochet
Fire: Ospreay

Tyler Bate, Jack Gallagher, Pete Dunne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Jack
Turn Dunne
Fire Bate

Mistico, Minoru Suzuki, Daniel Bryan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Push: Neville
> Turn: Ricochet
> Fire: Ospreay
> 
> Tyler Bate, Jack Gallagher, Pete Dunne


Push: Bate
Turn: Dunne
Fire: Gallagher (sorry Jack)





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push Jack
> Turn Dunne
> Fire Bate
> 
> Mistico, Minoru Suzuki, Daniel Bryan


Push: Suzuki
Turn: Bryan
Fire: Mistico 

Tatsumi Fujinami, Vader, Mick Foley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Foley 
Turn - Fujinami
Fire - Vader

X-Pac, Billy Gunn, Road Dogg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Road Dogg
Turn - X-Pac
Fire - Billy Gunn

Daniel Bryan and Kane
The Miz and Mizdow
Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Road Dogg
> Turn - X-Pac
> Fire - Billy Gunn
> 
> ...


Push: Hell No
Turn: Y2O
Fire: Miz and Damien

AJ Lee, Kaitlyn, Maxine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: AJ Lee
Turn: Kaitlyn
Fire: Maxine

Victoria, Lita, Trish


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Trish

Turn Lita

Fire Victoria

Michelle McCool, Layla, Maryse


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Push Trish
> 
> Turn Lita
> 
> ...


Fire all 3. 

Katie Lea, Daffney, Rosemary


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh come on, you can't fire all three. That's the point, you have to choose, that's why the options are tough. 

Push - Rosemary
Turn - Daffney
Fire - Katie Lea

Eric Young, Woken Matt, Bray Wyatt


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> Oh come on, you can't fire all three. That's the point, you have to choose, that's why the options are tough.
> 
> Push - Rosemary
> Turn - Daffney
> ...


Nothing stating in the OP that you can't fire all three. 

Push: Young
Turn: Wyatt
Fire: Hardy

Taka, Funaki, Tajiri


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess you're a lawyer, lol. 

Push: Tajiri
Turn: Funaki
Fire: Taka

Goldberg, Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> I guess you're a lawyer, lol.
> 
> Push: Tajiri
> Turn: Funaki
> ...


Push: Goldie
Turn: Stone Cole
Fire: Hogan

Headshrinker Fatu, The Sultan, Rikishi


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Rikishi
Turn: Fatu
Fire: The Sultan

CM Punk, Kurt Angle, Batista


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> Push: Rikishi
> Turn: Fatu
> Fire: The Sultan
> 
> CM Punk, Kurt Angle, Batista


Turn: Angle
Push: Batista
Fire: Punk

Godfather, Kama, Papa Shango


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

zrc said:


> The True Believer said:
> 
> 
> > Push: Rikishi
> ...


P-Shango
T-Godfather
F-Kama

HBK,HHH,Y2J


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Papa Shango getting pushed by anyone in any context... roud

Push Y2J
Turn HBK
Fire HHH

Mankind, Dude Love, Cactus Jack


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Push Cactus Jack
Turn Mankind (he worked as face and heel  )
Fire Dude Love

Cena, Reigns, Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Reigns
Turn - Cena
Fire - Ambrose

AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn AJ Styles
Fire Shinsuke Nakamura

It's always hard not to fire AJ Styles. 

Daniel Bryan, Chris Benoit, Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Kurt Angle
Fire Chris Benoit

Bull Nakano, Jake "The Snake" Roberts, "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Roberts
T-Duggan
F-Nakano

Cena,Hogan,Roman.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Cena
Turn: Hogan
Fire: Roman

Dean Malenko, Lance Storm, Gail Kim


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Malenko
T-Storm
F-Gail(The F doesn't stand for 'Fire' this time)

JBL,Christian,Holly.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: JBL
Turn: Christian
Fire: Holly

William Regal, Booker T, Rhyno


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Booker T
Turn: William Regal
Fire: Rhyno

The Miz, EC3, Elias


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ugh, not a fan of these guys. 

Push - EC3. I guess you could try. 
Turn - The Miz. This time it should work, he's getting cheered. 
Fire - Elias. Doesn't do anything for me. 

Alex Riley, Bram, Kassius Ohno


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Ugh, not a fan of these guys.
> 
> Push - EC3. I guess you could try.
> Turn - The Miz. This time it should work, he's getting cheered.
> ...


P-Bram
T-Ohno
F-Riley

Mysterio,Cara,Kalisto.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, push Bram. Always thought he was underrated. But he's fucked up. Also, I thought Riley was good, even in NXT.

Push - Kalisto
Turn - Sin Cara
Fire - Mysterio. Yeah, you read it right. 

Rusev, Jason Jordan, Alister Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Black
Turn Rusev
Fire Jordan

AJ Styles, Aleister Black, Brock Lesnar (pre lazy bastard)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Black. I don't like him that much, but he is a new face, I'll give him a chance. 
Turn - AJ Styles. Although I hated him being the heel. 
Fire - Brock, didn't like even pre lazy bastard. 

Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe, Johny Gargano


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Johnny Gargano
Turn - Kevin Owens
Fire - Samoa Joe

Shelton Benjamin, Chad Gable, Jason Jordan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Gable
Turn - Shelton
Fire - Jordan

Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Orton
T-Cena
F-Wyatt

Lesnar,Roman,Hogan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

P - Lesnar
T - Roman
F - Hogan

Dolph Ziggler, Sami Zayn, Finn Balor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Sami Zayn 
Turn: Finn Balor
Fire: Dolph Ziggler

Lacey Evans, Dakota Kai, Cassius Ohno


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dakota Kai
Turn - Kassius Ohno
Fire - Lacey Evans

Roman Reigns, Jimmy Uso, Samoa Joe


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Joe
Turn: Roman
Fire: Jimmy

Scott Steiner, Mr Perfect, Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Scott Steiner
Turn Mr. Perfect
Fire Bret Hart. If you put the letter S in front of Hitman, you've had my exact opinion of Bret Hart.

Dean Ambrose, CM Punk, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - C.M. Punk
Turn - Dean Ambrose
Fire - Alberto Del Rio

Cesaro, Rusev, Big E


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Big E

Gran Metalik, Kalisto, Sin Cara (current)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Gran Metalik
Turn - Sin Cara
Fire - Kallisto

La Parka, Rey Mysterio, Christian


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Christian
Turn - La Parka
Fire - Rey Mysterio. Yeah, you read that right. 

Drew McIntyre, Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn -Drew McIntyre
Fire -Shinsuke Nakamura

Asuka, Shawn Michaels, Edge


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Asuka
Turn - Edge
Fire - Shawn

Neville, The Miz, Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - The Miz
Turn - Neville
Fire - Jeff Hardy

Zelina Vega, Lana, Maryse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Miz
Turn Neville
Fire Jeff

Samoa Joe, Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I guess Katie McGrath was first. But I'll do both. 

Push Maryse
Turn Vega 
Fire Lana

Push Joe
Turn Seth
Fire Dolph

Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Bobby Roode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Sami Zayn
Fire - Bobby Roode

Billie Kay, Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Mandy
Turn: Billie
Fire: Liv

Asuka, Sasha Banks, Bailey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Push: Mandy
> Turn: Billie
> Fire: Liv
> 
> Asuka, Sasha Banks, Bailey


Push: asuka
Turn: Bayley 
Fire: Baldie 

Io, Kairi, Asuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Asuka
Turn - Kairi
Fire - lo

The IIconics, Emma and Dana Brooke, LayCool


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push: The IIconics
Turn: Emma/Dana
Fire: LayCool

Mysterio, Sin Cara, Kalisto


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lord Trigon said:


> Push: The IIconics
> Turn: Emma/Dana
> Fire: LayCool
> 
> Mysterio, Sin Cara, Kalisto


Push Kalisto
Turn Cara
Fire Mysterio

Adam Cole, EC3, Ricochet


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Ricochet
Turn Adam Cole (BAYBAY)
Fire EC3

Gran Metalik, Lince Dorado, Kalisto


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Metalik without question amazing wrestler
Turn: Kalisto
Fire: Lince Dorado

Eddie Guerrero, Andrade Cien Almas, Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Eddie
Turn Almas
Fire Mysterio

Sami Zayn, Samoa Joa, Nakamura


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Joe
Turn: Sami
Fire: Nakamura

Asuka, Io Shirai, Kairi Hojo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> Push Eddie
> Turn Almas
> Fire Mysterio
> 
> Sami Zayn, Samoa Joa, Nakamura


Push: Zayn 
Turn: Nak
Fire: Joe



AJ Styles, Johnny Gargano, Seth Rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Styles
Fire: Gargano

Stacy Keibler, Kelly Kelly, Torrie Wilson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Push: Joe
> Turn: Sami
> Fire: Nakamura
> 
> Asuka, Io Shirai, Kairi Hojo


Push: Kairi Hojo
Turn: Io
Fire: Asuka

Rob Terry, Mason Ryan, Magnus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Magnus
Turn: Rob Terry
Fire: Mason Ryan

AJ Styles, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt


----------



## WrestlingFan2003 (Aug 12, 2017)

whats this?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - A.J. Styles
Fire - Bray Wyatt

Miz and Mizdow, Rhodes Scholars, Awesome Truth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Awesome Truth
Turn - Miz and Mizdow
Fire - Rhodes Scholars

Asuka, Chyna, Beth Phoenix


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Chyna
Turn Asuka
Fire Beth

Big Show, Kane, Braun Strowman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Braun
Turn: Big Show
Fire: Kane 

Trish, Lita, Victoria


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Push: Braun
> Turn: Big Show
> Fire: Kane
> 
> Trish, Lita, Victoria


Push Victoria
Turn Lita
Fire Trish

Nidia, Shaniqua, Jackie Gayda


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Jackie Gayda
Turn - Nidia
Fire - Shaniqua

Eva Marie, Dana Brooke, Kelly Kelly


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Jackie Gayda
> Turn - Nidia
> Fire - Shaniqua
> 
> Eva Marie, Dana Brooke, Kelly Kelly


Push Eva
Turn Dana
Fire Fire Kelly Kelly never to be seen again by a living soul. 

Aja Kong, Lioness Asuka, Chigusa Nagayo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Aja Kong
Turn - Lioness Asuka
Fire - Chigusa Nagayo

Van Hammer, Shawn Stasiak, Al Snow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Aja Kong
> Turn - Lioness Asuka
> Fire - Chigusa Nagayo
> 
> Van Hammer, Shawn Stasiak, Al Snow


Push Snow
Turn Hammer
Fire Meat

Blue Meanie, Gillberg, Scorpio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Gillberg
Turn - 2 Cold Scorpio
Fire - Blue Meanie

Gorgeous George (Randy Savage's ex), Madusa, Miss Madness


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Gillberg
> Turn - 2 Cold Scorpio
> Fire - Blue Meanie
> 
> Gorgeous George (Randy Savage's ex), Madusa, Miss Madness


Push: Mona
Turn: Madusa
Fire: the god awful George.

Katie Lea, Jillian, Alicia Fox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Jillian 
Turn - Katie Lea
Fire - Alicia Fox


Christy Hemme, Maria Kanellis, Tiffany


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Push - Maria Kanellis
Turn - Tiffany
Fire - Christy Hemme

Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, Ricochet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally, something legitimate. Getting really tired of all these ridiculous choices no one cares about answering. 

Push Bryan
Turn Rollins
Fire Ricochet. Not even solely because I'm given a choice of these 3. I'd do it just because a guy who wrestles like that has no business anywhere near worldwide television.

Daniel Bryan, Asuka, Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Bryan
Fire KO

Io, Styles, Roman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Io, as long as it's on the opposite brand to Asuka. I will give her a chance in WWE. One chance.
Turn: Styles
Fire: Roman. Absolutely no value.

Wait, why did I like your post when you fired Owens over Bryan? ~_________~ 

Owens, Zayn, Roode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Owens
Turn Zayn
Fire Roode... but give his entrance to someone else.

Undertaker, Kane, Nikki Cross


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Nikki Cross

Turning or firing either one doesn't really matter. I should fire Kane, I really should, he's a lot worse, but I'll fire Undertaker because he's a complete embarassment at this point.

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one hurts...

Push Asuka
Turn Kairi 
Fire Nikki :crying:

Cena, Styles, Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It does a little. They are the only 3 women on the roster who present anything valuable to the product. Of course Nikki has to go, which I'm not really broken up over, because Asuka is the only one I'm invested in. Kairi and Nikki are good, but if they got let go, I'd be like "Eh, whatever."

Push Death, the destroyer of worlds
Turn Styles
Fire Nakamura

Rollins, Ambrose, Almas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Rollins

Turn Ambrose

Fire Almas (not as high on him as the rest)

Asuka, Kairi, Becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Asuka
Turn Kairi
Fire Becky

Good riddance. I'm actually mad she's gonna win a stupid poll against Asuka that means nothing. I shouldn't care but I do. That's how lame I am.

Chris Jericho, Kenny Omega, AJ Styles


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Styles
Fire: Omega

Asuka, Lita, Medusa/Alundra Blaze


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Medusa/Alundra Blaze
Fire Lita (sorry.)

Bull Nakano, Kharma, Nia Jax


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Kong
Turn: Bull
Fire: Nia

Samoa Joe, Kairi Sane, Adam Cole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kairi
Turn Joe
Fire Adam

Jeff Hardy, Nakamura, Roman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Roman
Turn: Jeff
Fire: Nakamura

Eh, could go either way with Jeff or Nakamura honestly.


Drew McIntyre, Ambrose, Braun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Braun
Turn Ambrose
Fire Drew

Charlotte, Ronda, Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Undertaker
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Ronda

I had to fire Ronda because while Charlotte broke Asuka's streak, Ronda committed an even worse crime, which is showing up and screwing Asuka out of the first female WrestleMania main event, which, without Ronda, would've been Asuka vs Charlotte.

Damn MMA stars. Why do they have to take everything nice away from us? First you take away the world title from Raw, now you screw the best performer on the roster. Take a fucking hike. Asuka should not be a novelty division act, she's earned higher than that. She should be on the same level as the men, but no, you've gotta show up because you're not good at your real job anymore.

Ronda Rousey, Brock Lesnar, Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Ronda Rousey 
Fire Brock Lesnar

Seth Rollins, Braun, Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, even after what Ronda did to Asuka. Not cool, man. I know Brock is a problem but still. :side:

Push Braun
Turn Rollins
Fire Styles

Braun, Elias, Jinder


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Damn, even after what Ronda did to Asuka. Not cool, man. I know Brock is a problem but still. :side:
> 
> Push Braun
> Turn Rollins
> ...


 Push Elias
Turn Braun
Fire Jinder

Punk, Asuka and Bray



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push: Undertaker
> Turn: Charlotte
> Fire: Ronda
> 
> ...


 Yeah, Charlotte-Asuka was never going to main event a WM, they're nowhere big enough to. Ronda is the only woman big enough to main event a WM. Not Charlotte, not Asuka. Her opponent will just be fortunate to be on the other side of the ring because they would have never gotten that spot without Ronda.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Asuka
Turn Punk
Fire Bray

AJ Styles, Kenny Omega, Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly, I had a hard time picking the person to fire. I was briefly intrigued by Ronda at the height of her UFC popularity, but it didn't last long.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor said:


> Yeah, Charlotte-Asuka was never going to main event a WM, they're nowhere big enough to. Ronda is the sole reason a woman will main event a WM.


They were talking about the women main eventing WM before Ronda even thought of showing up. Sasha Banks was bringing it up in 2016. "We're gonna main event WrestleMania one day" and WWE was promoting it. It's a PR move and they want PR. The world is too into feminism right now for them not to do it, that's what this is all about. They have to look like they care.

They wouldn't go with Nia or Alexa because the match would be a disaster, and they can't afford that. So yes, I do blame Ronda for the irrelevance of Asuka's career, as somebody in a novelty division who doesn't get to break out into real legitimacy, and will continue to do so.

Push: Ambrose
Turn: N. Cross
Fire: A Fox

Ambrose, Cross, Fox

I'm too lazy to write another one right now


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push Asuka
> Turn Punk
> Fire Bray
> 
> AJ Styles, Kenny Omega, Samoa Joe


 P: Omega
T: AJ
F: Joe

Rock, Austin and Hogan.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They were talking about the women main eventing WM before Ronda even thought of showing up. Sasha Banks was bringing it up in 2016. "We're gonna main event WrestleMania one day" and WWE was promoting it. It's a PR move and they want PR.
> 
> They wouldn't go with Nia or Alexa because the match would be a disaster, and they can't afford that.


 Yeah, Asuka-Charlotte or whoever would never main event a WM and you know it. The woman talked it up, in the WWE's eyes if any female was going to main event a WM it would be Ronda because they'd get the most eyeballs/media attention that way. You think the mainstream would give a fuck about Asuka-Charlotte main eventing a WM? Hell no, they wouldn't have a clue either of them are and wouldn't care whatsoever. To them they're nobodies and WWE want to garner the most attention as possible from this 'historic' moment. You crap on every male main eventer, but fact is they're still far bigger stars than every female star on the roster aside from Ronda. Ronda is the only woman on the roster big enough to warrant that spot, even then her star power is deteriorating and slowly but surely she'll likely be below all of them as well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Austin
Turn Rock
Fire Hogan

Asuka, Ronda, Io


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somehow, I just knew that would happen. 

Push Asuka
Turn Io
Fire Ronda

Hogan, Ric Flair, Piper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Piper
Turn Flair
Fire Hogan

Vader, Andre the Giant, Big John Studd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Vader
Turn Andre
Fire Studd

Jericho, MVP, Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Y2J
Turn KA
Fire MVP

Charlotte, Curtis Axel, Goldust


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Charlotte
T-Axel
F-Goldust

Asuka,Braun,Joe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka (I'm sorry for being so predictable.)
Turn Braun
Fire Joe :crying:

Carmella, Nia, Jinder


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Jinder
T-Nia
F-Carmella

That was a tough one because I'd probably endeavor all three in reality.

Styles,Roode,Balor.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Push Styles 

Turn Balor

Fire Roode


Styles, Joe, Nakamura


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Push Styles

Turn Joe

Fire Nakamura


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> Push Styles
> 
> Turn Joe
> 
> Fire Nakamura


You need to give 3 other names.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

What's the hold up?

Anyway restarting now.

Benjamin,Gable,Jinder.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Laughable Chimp said:


> You need to give 3 other names.


Sorry, last one really got to me.

Brock Lesnar, The Undertaker, Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push The Undertaker
Turn Triple H
Fire Brock Lesnar

Kairi Sane, Daniel Bryan, Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bryan
Turn Kairi
Fire Bayley

Sasha Banks, Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Sasha Banks
Turn - Bray Wyatt
Fire - Randy Orton

Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Jericho
T-HBK
F-Angle

Damn that was difficult.

Bret Hart,Owen Hart,British Bulldog.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bret Hart
Turn - Owen Hart
Fire - British Buldog

Batista, John Cena, Bobby Lashley


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: John Cena
Turn: Batista
Fire: Bobby Lashley

Rey Mysterio, Kane, Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Christian
Turn - Rey Mysterio
Fire - Kane

Brock Lesnar, Sting, Triple H


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Sting
Turn: Triple H
Fire: Brock Lesnar

Kane, Kevin Nash, Big Show


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tough choices. 

Push - Kane
Turn - Big Show
Fire - Nash. Always hated Nash. 

Val Venis, Billy Kidman, The Hurricane


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: The Hurricane
Turn: Val Venis
Fire: Billy Kidman

Rob Van Dam, Tommy Dreamer, Taz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Taz
T-RVD
F-Dreamer

Steven Richards,Val Venis,Jamie Noble.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Val Venis
Turn - Jamie Noble
Fire - Steven Richards

Goldust, Cody, Dusty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Duthtay Rhodes, dadday

I don't know why I just had the urge to imitate Dusty in writing, lol.

Turn Goldust

Fire Cody

Hard times is when you gotta fire your family, dadday. That'th hard times. 

Elias, Finn Balor, Baron Corbin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Firing Cody is ironic, given his popularity lately. But yeah, he's the worst of the 3. 

Tough choices for me. I can definitely say I'm not a fan of these. 

Push - Balor. I hate his mic skills, but he at least can wrestle and has cool bodypaint. Oh, I meant HAD. 
Turn - Elias. Why not. I guess. 
Fire - Corbin. Ugh.. 

Bobby Roode, Eric Young, EC3


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-EC3
T-Roode
F-Young

Regal,Paige,Angle.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Angle
Turn: Regal
Fire: Paige

Bray Wyatt, Bo Dallas, IRS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bray Wyatt. Clearly. Obviously. Unquestionably.
Turn IRS
Fire Bo

Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Ric
Turn: Shawn (like him either way tbh)
Fire: HHH

Mr Fuji, Bobby Heenan, Jimmy Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Heenan
T-Fuji
F-Hart

Regal,Paige,Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Paige
Turn Kurt Angle
Fire William Regal

Fandango, Curt Hawkins, Heath Slater


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Fandango. Change his gimmick, though. 
Turn - Heath Slater. 
Fire - Curt Hawkins. 

Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn AJ Styles
Fire Daniel Bryan

Shinsuke Nakamura, Rusev, Samoa Joe


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

p: Joe
t: Rusev
F: Nakamura

Mick Foley, Sabu, Terry Funk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Mick Foley
Turn - Terry Funk
Fire - Sabu

Young Bucks, Hardys, New Day


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Bucks
Turn: New Day
Fire: Hardys

Briscoes, APA, Dudleyz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Dem Boys
Turn APA
Fire The Dudleyz

The Hardy Boyz, The Rock N' Roll Express, Rated RKO


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Rock'N'Roll Express
Turn: Rated DKO
Fire: Hardys

Rhyno, Sheamus, Corbin


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Sheamus
Turn: Rhyno
Fire: Corbin

Sheamus, Finlay, Balor


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Push: Sheamus
> Turn: Rhyno
> Fire: Corbin
> 
> Sheamus, Finlay, Balor


P-Balor
T-Sheamus
F-Finlay

Neville,Ali,Ricochet.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Neville
Turn: Ricochet
Fire: Ali (though I do love him too tbh)

Chyna, Charlotte, Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Beth
T-Charlotte
F-Chyna(bless her soul)

Lesnar,Batista,Roman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Batista
Turn Roman
Fire Lesnar

I'm giving Roman a pass just because of Lesnar's current position. Fuck having him around in his current state. As bad as Roman is, this absentee champion, having the shittiest, most one note match on every show is even worse. Even the quality of Heyman has been dragged down by having Lesnar as his client.

Roman Reigns, Andrade Cien Almas, The Miz


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Almas (by far the best worker AND character worker of all 3 and it's not even close)
Turn: Miz
Fire: Roman

Almas, Rush, Naito


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push Naito
Turn Almas
Fire Rush

Cody Rhodes, Aron Rex, Del Rio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Aron Rex
Turn - Del Rio
Fire - Cody Rhodes

Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Orton
Turn: Lashley
Fire: Reigns

Chris Jericho, Sami Zayn, Baron Corbin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Chris Jericho
Fire - Baron Corbin

Drew McIntyre, Andrade Cien Almas, Aliester Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Black
Turn Cien Almas
Fire Drew

Aleister, Wyatt, Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Wyatt
Turn Black
Fire Taker

AJ Styles, Roman Reigns, Jinder Mahal


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Aleister Black
Turn: Bray Wyatt
Fire: The Undertaker (Love ya, Taker, but it’s time to hang ‘em up)

EDIT:

Push: AJ Styles
Turn: Jinder Mahal
Fire: Roman Reigns

Braun Strowman, Sami Zayn, Drew McIntyre


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Zayn
Turn Drew
Fire Braun, sorry Braun, tough choice for me. 

AJ Styles, Cesaro, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

RBrooks said:


> Push Zayn
> Turn Drew
> Fire Braun, sorry Braun, tough choice for me.
> 
> AJ Styles, Cesaro, Daniel Bryan



Push Cesaro

Turn Bryan

Fire Styles 

Braun- Dolph - Balor


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Paigeology said:


> RBrooks said:
> 
> 
> > Push Zayn
> ...


P-Dolph
T-Braun
F-Balor

Paige,AJ Lee,Emma.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Emma
Turn - Paige
Fire - AJ Lee

Brock Lesnar, AJ Styles, Aleister Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Aleister Black
Turn AJ Styles
Fire Brock Lesnar out of a cannon. 

Charlotte, Roman, Miz


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Miz
Turn Charlotte 
Fire: Reigns

Rollins, Ambrose, Kevin Owens


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Ambrose (with a Rocket strapped on his back)
Turn Owens
Fire Rollins

Undertaker, Lesnar, Rousey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lesnar
Turn - Rousey
Fire - Taker

The Rock, Sting, Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Sting
Turn Rock
Fire HBK

Papa Shango, Boogeyman, Gangrel


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Push - Shawn Michaels
Turn - The Rock
Fire - Sting

Kyle O'Reilly, Adam Cole, Rodrick Strong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Adam Cole
Turn Roderick Strong
Fire Kyle 'Reilly

Drew McIntyre, EC3, Bobby Lashley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Bobby Lashley
Fire - EC3

John Cena, Steve Austin, Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Austin
Turn Cena
Fire Hogan

Papa Shango, Boogeyman, Gangrel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Push Austin
> Turn Cena
> Fire Hogan
> 
> Papa Shango, Boogeyman, Gangrel


Push Gangrel to the.moon
Turn Boogeyman into a Unicorn
Fire Papa Shango out of a cannon.

Viscera, Mideon, Faarooq


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Faarooq
Turn Viscera
Fire Mideon

Ashley Massaro, Kelly Kelly, Shelley Martinez


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kelly Kelly
Turn - Shelley Martinez
Fire - Ashley Massaro

Ricky Ortiz, Eric Escobar, Manu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ortiz
Turn: Escobar
Fire: Manu

Gregory Helms, Kid Kash, Chavo Guerrero


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Push: Ortiz
> Turn: Escobar
> Fire: Manu
> 
> Gregory Helms, Kid Kash, Chavo Guerrero


Push: Kash
Turn: Helms
Fire: Chavo 

Jimmy Yang, Jamie.Noble, Kaz Hayashi


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Push Jamie Noble
Turn Kaz Hayashi
Fire Jimmy Yang


Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose, Peyton Royce


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Theuk said:


> Push Jamie Noble
> Turn Kaz Hayashi
> Fire Jimmy Yang
> 
> ...


Push: Mandy Rose

Turn: Liv Morgan

Fire: Peyton Royce



Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Fandango


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bo Dallas
Turn - Curtis Axel
Fire - Fandango

Santino Marella, James Ellsworth, Colin Delaney


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Santino
Turn: Colin
Fire: The Jobber

Sasha, Alexa, Becky


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Becky Lynch
Turn: Alexa Bliss
Fire: Sasha Banks

Mr. Perfect, Jake “the Snake” Roberts, Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Push Becky, turn Sasha, fire Alexa. I love Bliss, but a turn would only work for Sasha IMO.

New Day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Big E 
Turn: Xavier
Fire: Kofi 

Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal, Jason Jordan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Jason Jordan
Fire - Jinder Mahal

Alexa Bliss, Bobby Roode, Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Roode
Turn: Bliss
Fire: Stephanie

Nia Jax, Big Cass, Roman Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Reigns
Turn: Nia
Fire: Cass

Hogan, Macho Man, Andre


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Someone answered before me


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Push: Reigns
> Turn: Nia
> Fire: Cass
> 
> Hogan, Macho Man, Andre


Since you were quicker to reply:

Push: Macho

Turn: Andre

Fire: Hogan

Sin Cara, Shelton Benjamin, Bobby Roode


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Shelton
Turn: Roode
Fire: Sin Cara

Payton Royce, Sonya Deville, Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Ruby Riott
Turn Sonya Deville 
Fire Peyton Royce 

Dakota Kai, Kairi Sane, Alexa Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Dakota Kai
Fire - Kairi Sane

Big Show, Braun Strowman, Mark Henry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Kairi... :sadbecky


Push Braun
Turn Mark Henry
Fire Big Show

"Rowdy" Roddy Piper, Dean Ambrose, Mankind


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Mankind
Fire - Piper

Seth Rollins, Eddie Guerrero, RVD


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Dean Ambrose
> Turn - Mankind
> Fire - Piper
> 
> Seth Rollins, Eddie Guerrero, RVD


Push Eddie 
Turn RVD
Fire Seth

Sabu, Sandman, Raven.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

zrc said:


> Push Eddie
> Turn RVD
> Fire Seth
> 
> Sabu, Sandman, Raven.


Push Raven
Turn Sabu
Fire Sandman

-

Mickie James, Lita, Trish Stratus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Lita
Turn: Trish 
Fire: Mickie

Carlito, Chris Masters, JBL


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: JBL
Turn: Carlito
Fire: Chris Masters

Chavo Guerrero, Ultimo Dragon, Jamie Noble


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jamie Noble
Turn - Ultimo Dragon
Fire - Chavo Guerrero

Tajiri, Akira Tozawa, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Shinsuke Nakamura
Turn - Taijiri
Fire - Akira Tozawa

Sunny, Sable, Stacy Keibler


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Push: Sunny
Turn: Sable
Fire Stacy

Jushin Liger, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kazuchika Okada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Okada
Turn Tanahashi
Fire Liger


Jason Jordan, Chad Gable, Elias


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Gable
T-Elias
F-Jordan

Rock,Austin,Asuka


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Push Austin
Turn Rock
Fire Asuka

Because that makes sense....

The Bar, Bludgeon Brothers, and Bray and Matt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Austin
Fire Rock (sorry.)

Styles, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Push Asuka
> Turn Austin
> Fire Rock (sorry.)
> 
> Styles, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch


This one's a challenge I commend you for it.

P-Becky
T-Styles
F-Bliss(She'll understand....)

Okada,Naito,Tanahashi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> This one's a challenge I commend you for it.
> 
> P-Becky
> T-Styles
> ...


Push Okada
turn Tanahashi 
Fire Naito

Gail Kim, Awesome Kong, Angelina Love


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Push Kong, turn Love, fire Gail

Samoa Joe, Miz, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - Samoa Joe
Fire - The Miz

Ric Flair, Triple H, Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push - Shawn Michaels
Turn - Triple H
Fire - Ric Flair

Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, Bobby Roode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Dean Ambrose
Fire - Bobby Roode

Slater and Rhyno, The B Team, The Fashion Police


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> Push Austin
> Turn Rock
> Fire Asuka
> 
> *Because that makes sense....*


How dare you think like a businessman. :cuss:

Push Slater and Rhyno. I guess because he's got kids to feed.
Turn The B Team
Fire Fabreeze

Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Chris Jericho
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire- Kurt Angle

Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Eddie
Fire: Benoit

Edge, Christian, Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Christian
Turn - Chris Jericho
Fire - Edge

Randy Orton, Christian, Sheamus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Christian
Turn - Randy Orton
Fire - Sheamus

Curt Hennig, Owen Hart, Sid Vicious


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Curt Hening
Turn - Owen Hart
Fire - Sid Vicious

Jerry Lawler, Booker T, Tazz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Jerry Lawler
Turn - Booker T
Fire - Tazz

Alexa Bliss, Bayley, Charlotte


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bliss
Turn Bayley
Fire Charlotte

Bayley, Asuka, Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka 
Turn Ember Moon
Fire Bayley

Stone Cold Steve Austin, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Steve Austin
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - CM Punk

Triple H, Drew Mcintyre, Sheamus


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Push:* Daniel Bryan
*Turn:* Antonio Cesaro
*Fire:* Bray Wyatt


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Steve Austin
> Turn - Daniel Bryan
> Fire - CM Punk
> 
> Triple H, Drew Mcintyre, Sheamus


Push McIntyre, Turn Sheamus and Fire HHH

Aleister Black, 
Adam Cole


Spoiler: a spoiler



BAYBAY


Ricochet


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Adam Cole
Turn - Aleister Black
Fire - Ricochet

Sheamus, Roman Reigns, Jason Jordan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Roman Reigns
Turn: Jason
Fire: Sheamus

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Samoa Joe
Fire - Dean Ambrose

Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Elias


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Roman Reigns
Fire: Elias

Drew McIntyre, Finn Balor, Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Joe
Turn Mcintyre
Fire Balor

Seth Rollins, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Becky Lynch


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

PUSH - SCSA
TURN - Rollins
STRAIGHT FIRE - Becky Lynch

Del Rio, Big Cass, Roman Reings


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Roman Reigns
Turn: Del Rio
Fire: Big Cass

Bryan, Punk, Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love how people have to apologize for firing Becky. At least I got you to do it. I know there's people who'd fire Austin over her.

Push Joe because Punk has been pushed plenty
Turn Punk
Fire Bryan

Daniel Bryan, Bret Hart, Owen Hart


----------



## Monica Carrillo (Jun 9, 2018)

PUSH - Owen Hart
TURN - Daniel Bryan 
FIRE - Bret Hart

Matt Hardy, Low Ki, Colt Cabana


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push Cabana
Turn: Low Ki
Fire: Hardy

Omega, Okada, Naito


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Omega
Turn Okada
Fire Naito

Nakamura, AJ Styles, Johnny Gargano


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Johnny Gargano
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Shinsuke Nakamura

Bobby Roode, Elias, Kevin Owens


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Elias
Turn: Owens
Fire: Roode

Jericho, The Rock, Stone Cold


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - A.J. Styles
Turn - Johnny Gargano
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura


Edit

Push - Owens
Turn - Elias
Fire - Roode

Edit
Push - The Rock
Turn - Stone Cold
Fire -Jericho

The Velveteen Dream, Baron Corbin, Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Velveteen Dream
Turn Shayna Baszler
Fire Baron Corbin

George "The Animal" Steele, Batista, Road Warrior Animal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DammitC said:


> Push: Johnny Gargano
> Turn: AJ Styles
> Fire: Shinsuke Nakamura
> 
> Bobby Roode, Elias, Kevin Owens


I'm glad somebody watches Takeovers. Most of the time he gets fired. 

Push Batista
Turn Steele
Fire Animal, just because one Road Warrior without the other is useless. 

Randy Orton, Edge, John Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cena
Turn - Orton
Fire - Edge

Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle, Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Eddie Guerrero
Turn Kurt Angle
Fire Rey Mysterio

Irwin R. Schyster, Million Dollar Man, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Fire - Eddie
Turn - Angle
Push - Rey

Rusev, Cesaro, Miz


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Rusev

Dean Ambrose, Drew McIntyre, Sami Zayn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push -The Miz
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Cesaro

Edit

Push - Ambrose
Turn - Sami Zayn
Fire - McINtyre

Tomasso Ciampa, King Booker, Christian


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Fire Booker
Push Ciampa
Turn Christian

Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Dusty Rhodes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Dusty
Turn Cody
Fire Goldust

Irwin R. Schyster, Million Dollar Man, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Fire Del Rio
Push MDM
Turn Rotunda

Strong, Hideo Itami, Kushida


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Strong
Turn - Itami
Fire - Kushida

nWo 2000, Nexus, The Riot Squad


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - The Riot Squad
Turn - nWo 2000
Fire - Nexus

Daniel Bryan, Eddie Guerrero, Bret Hart


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Eddie Guerrero
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - Bret Hart


Lacey Evans, Buddy Murphy, Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - Lacey Evans
Fire - Bayley

Emma, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Buddy Murphy
> Turn - Lacey Evans
> Fire - Bayley
> 
> Emma, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay


Push Emma
Turn Billie 
Fire Peyton

Ember Moon, Natalya, Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bayley
Turn Natalya
Fire Ember Moon

Andrade Cien Almas, Drew McIntyre, EC3


----------



## Harry Wright (Jun 13, 2018)

Push Ember
Turn Natalya
Fire Bayley

Breezango
War Raiders
Street Profits


----------



## KidCaspian (Apr 17, 2018)

Push War Raiders
Turn Breezango
Fire Street Profits

Lio Rush
Ariya Daivari
TJP


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Rush
Turn TJP
Fire Daivari

Zack Sabre Jr., Marty Scurll, Will Ospreay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DELITE said:


> Push Rush
> Turn TJP
> Fire Daivari
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr., Marty Scurll, Will Ospreay


Push scurll 
Turn Will
Fire Zack

Viper, Kay Lee Ray, Jinny


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't care about any of them, but just to keep this going. 

Push - Kay Lee Ray
Turn - Viper
Fire - Jinny

Nikki Cross, Carmella, Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Nikki Cross









- Turn Bayley.

- Fire Carmella out of a cannon.

Mick Foley, Dean Ambrose, Damien Demento


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ambrose
Turn - Foley
Fire - Demento

Elias, Roode, Lashley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Roode
Turn - Lashley
Fire - Elias

Eli Cottonwood, Lucky Cannon, Michael McGillicutty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lucky Cannon. Wow. Now there's a name I never expected to see pop up in this. I forgot he even existed. So much so I had to look up what he looked like.

Push - I guess the no charisma that is Curtis Axel. Why? Because all of them are totally forgettable, and the Genesis of McGillicutty is unintentional comedy gold, which is at least more than the other two have.
Turn - Eli Cottonwood
Fire - Lucky Cannon

Alright, let's do an old NXT one

Alex Riley, Low Ki, Michael McGillicutty


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Riley
Turn - Low Ki
Fire - the Genesis

How about some shitty tag teams? 

The Ascension, The Golden Truth, The Colons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RBrooks said:


> Push - Riley
> Turn - Low Ki
> Fire - the Genesis
> 
> ...


I thought for sure it was gonna be push Ki. Well done. Riley had mic skills, charisma and the look, but sadly, things happened. I thought for sure he was gonna win the second season of NXT, especially when Miz was his pro and he was on a huge push at the time.

Anyway.....

Push The Golden Truth (What a fucking lazy ass, shit name)
Turn The Ascension
Fire The Colons

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I thought for sure it was gonna be push Ki. Well done. Riley had mic skills, charisma and the look, but sadly, things happened. I thought for sure he was gonna win the second season of NXT, especially when Miz was his pro and he was on a huge push at the time.
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> ...


Well, I liked Riley even in recent NXT years, when everyone else was annoyed by him. The guy has IT, wtf is wrong with the world. 

Push - Bray, have him be like someone who actually matter on the show.
Turn - Luke 
Fire - Erick

These were obvious. 

Tye Dillinger, Johny Curtis (as himself), EC3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People just can't see straight, it's sad. 

Yes, they were obvious. Some people put Harper over Bray, though, because they're insane.

Push EC3 (I guess)
Turn Tye
Fire Johnny Curtis

Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Christopher Daniels


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Christopher Daniels
Fire - AJ Styles. I don't hate him, it's just I don't want to push him, and turning him heel is bad, he was awful as heel. So, there's that. 

Ricochet, Dana Brooke, Jinder Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jinder Mahal
Turn Ricochet
Fire Dana Brooke

Adam Cole, Velveteen Dream, Johnny Gargano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - the talentless Jinder Mahal, if only because Bryan Alvarez ranting about Jinder is funny.
Turn Dana Brooke, because, really, even though I would fire Dana Brooke.....why? It's Dana Brooke. I'm not worried about her getting a push.
Fire - Ricochet. I absolutely hate the way he wrestles. I know I probably shouldn't, but I do.

EDIT - 

Push Gargano
Turn Cole
Fire Dream

Asuka, Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan

Gotta take risks...


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

How bad are things, if we're pushing Jinder, lol. 

Push Gargano
Turn Dream
Fire Cole. He's stupid ass entrance catchphrase really pisses me off. 

DAMN , I missed. 

Push - Joe
Turn - Bryan
Fire - Asuka, sorry I don't care about women in wrestling. 

Randy Orton, Jeff Hardy, Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Randy Orton
Fire Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bryan
Turn Orton
Fire Hardy

Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, Becky Lynch



> Fire - Asuka, sorry I don't care about women in wrestling.


Neither do I. I hate them. That proves how special Asuka is.

You'll learn in time. You will get better. I have faith in you.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Becky Lynch
Fire Matt Hardy

Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Rusev


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Joe
Turn Owens (He needs a turn badly anyway)
Fire Rusev

Johnny Gargano, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree with Owens needing a turn.

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Johnny Gargano

John Cena, Roman Reigns, Jason Jordan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You'll learn in time. You will get better. I have faith in you.


Well, thank you.

Push Cena
Turn Reigns
Fire Jordan 


Braun, Ambrose, Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rollins
Turn Ambrose
Fire Braun


Alexa Bliss, Ruby Riott, Bayley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Bayley
Fire - Ruby

I guess. 

Shane McMahon, Stephanie McMahon, Baron Corbin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Corbin (ugh)
Turn: Shane
Fire: Stephanie 

Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Jack Swagger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - ADR
Turn - Sandow
Fire - Swagger

Stephanie McMahon, AJ Lee, Vickie Guerrero


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - AJ Lee
Turn - Vickie
Fire - Stephanie

Shinsuke Nakamura, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn AJ Styles
Fire Shinsuke Nakamura


Naomi, Alicia Fox, Liv Morgan


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Naomi
Turn Liv
Fire Alicia

Carmella, Sonya Deville, Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Sonya Deville
Turn Mandy Rose
Fire Carmella

Kairi Sane, Becky Lynch, Dakota Kai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dakota Kai
Turn - Kairi Sane
Fire - Becky Lynch

Alexa Bliss, Trish Stratus, Sable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KAIRI DIDN'T GET FIRED!










Push Trish Stratus
Turn Alexa Bliss
Fire Sable

Undertaker, Randy Savage, "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Savage
T-Taker
F-Piper

Benjamin,Mahal,Rawley.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Shelton Benjamin
Turn - Jinder Mahal
Fire - Rawley

Chris Jericho, Bret Hart, Kevin Owens


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Jericho
T-Hart
F-Owens

Steven Richards,Rodney Mack,Rico.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Rodney Mack. I actually remember him, he was managed by Teddy Long in 2003. He wasn't anything good, though, but I have one fond memory of him - when The Rock interfered in his match with The Hurricane and beat his ass, that was fun. 
Turn - Rico. Let's bring back more managers, by the way. 
Fire - Steven Richards. 

Bully Ray, Reverend Devon, Spike Dudley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bully
Turn D-Von
Fire Spike

CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

It's hard. I'd like them all main eventing on my roster. 

Push - CM Punk, my all time favorite. 
Turn - Samoa Joe, he can work as a face and a heel. 
Fire - Daniel Bryan. Never was a big fan, but I respect his work, his promos lately are awesome, and his gimmick overall is not just Yes Movement, it's the aggressive submission specialist, as it should've been long ago. He's lower on the totem pole, though. 

Edge, Alberto Del Rio, Rob Van Dam


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I tried to make it challenging. I would've said the same thing, though.

Push - Del Rio 
Turn - Edge
Fire - RVD

I know everybody's gonna cry about this one, but I like Del Rio, so deal with it. Peak Del Rio that is, with the cars and Ricardo. Watch his WWE debut again and tell me he doesn't scream "star". I've never understood why people didn't take to him, yet they cheer people like Rollins.

Wade Barrett, Ryback, Sheamus


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, I liked Del Rio, but he wasn't one of my top 5 or anything. He looked like a star though, that first year at least. I was shocked when he taped out Mysterio on his debut. That alone made me respect him. 

Push - Wade Barrett. He had all the potential. I liked his bare knuckle fighter gimmick a lot, shame they didn't stick with it. 
Turn - Sheamus. 
Fire - Ryback. I hated both of them, but at least I can handle Sheamus in the tag division. Ryback drove me nuts. 

Roman Reigns, The Undertaker, Jinder Mahal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's no Asuka or CM Punk, or even Wade Barrett, but I was big on Del Rio until they just stripped everything off his gimmick and buried him. He was great. He had charisma, he could talk, he had great facial expressions, he could work, he had the look. 

Push - Undertaker (I don't hate Undertaker because of his talent. He was one of my all time favourites. I hate him because of what he did to Bray, so pushing him over Reigns and Mahal is easy)
Turn - Reigns
Hinder - Jinder

Samoa Joe, Johnny Gargano, Cesaro


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Johny Gargano
Fire - Cesaro

Joe needs the push now, Gargano is fine right now, Cesaro is the best in-ring guy, but as a character he's nothing (as we know, that's because he's swiss). 

Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe, Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Bray Wyatt

Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Heath Slater


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Heath Slater
Turn - Curtis Axel
Fire - Bo Dallas

For the real jobber challenge: 

Curt Hawkings, James Elsworth, Colin Delaney


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Curt Hawkins
Turn Colin Delaney
Fire James Ellsworth. Especially after Sunday.

Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Man if Ellsworth returns... 

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Seth Rollins 
Fire - Randy Orton

AJ Styles, Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He cancelled his date in China. He's coming. Can't WAIT for how bad Asuka looks after this debacle.

Push Sami
Turn Styles
Fire Nak

Finn Balor, Neville, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push - Shinsuke Nakamura
Turn - Neville
Fire - Finn Bálor

Vince McMahon, Stone Cold, Mick Foley (as authority figures)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Stone Cold, he was fun. 
Turn - Foley. 
Fire - Vince. He was a great boss, but enough. 

Same: 
Eric Bischoff, Chief Morley, Shane McMahon


----------



## strawberrie (May 31, 2016)

I would fire Ryback and Finn even though I do like him


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

RBrooks said:


> Push - Stone Cold, he was fun.
> Turn - Foley.
> Fire - Vince. He was a great boss, but enough.
> 
> ...


Push Shane McMahon
Turn Eric Bischoff
Fire Chief Morley

Braun Strowman, Roman Reigns, Drew McIntyre


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Braun Strowman
Fire - Roman Reigns 

This was easy. 

Elias. Bobby Lashley, balding Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

This is not so easy. I like all 3 of them.

Push Elias
Turn Baron Corbin 
Fire Bobby Lashley

Big Cass, Mojo Rawley, No Way Jose


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> This is not so easy. I like all 3 of them.
> 
> Push Elias
> Turn Baron Corbin
> ...


Push Jose 
Turn Mojo
Fire.Cass

Carmella, Shayna, Nia


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Shayna
Turn - Carmella
Fire - Nia 

I don't care for women that much, but Nia and Carmella are really bad. I would get rid of Nia Jax first. 

Bayley, Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At least Nia looks like a physical threat. Carmella has no positives whatsoever. Anyone pinned by her looks like a joke for having been so.

Push Bex
Turn Bayley
Fire Banks

Asuka, Banks, Bayley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Asuka 
Turn - Bayley. She could use that. 
Fire - Sahsa. I don't know, Sasha really annoys me sometimes, she should be a heel. 

Reigns, Lesnar, Jinder


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Reigns
Turn: Lesnar
Fire: Mahal

Becky, Bayley, Naomi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Becky (not because I like her, but she is over)
Turn Bayley (she has to at this point)
Fire Naomi (never really been a fan)

Drew McIntyre, Roman Reigns, Finn Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Finn Balor
Fire Roman Reigns

Becky, Asuka, Alexa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Alexa

Turn Asuka

Fire Becky

Nation of Domination Rock, Corporate Rock, Hollywood Rock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Hollywood Rock. By the way, anyone has any idea, why all the rock concerts and backstage songs from 2003 are cut from the network? I noticed that like a year ago, this was really frustrating. Like, the most entertaining part of Raw in 2003 has been just edited out. 
Turn - Corporate Rock
Fire - NofD Rock

Chris Jericho, Edge, Christian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Hollywood Rock 
Turn: Corporate Rock 
Fire: Nation of Domination Rock

Edit 
Push: Christian
Turn: Edge
Fire: Jericho

Luther Reigns, Mark Jindrak, Elijah Burke


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Burke
Turn - Mark
Fire - Reigns

Alexa Bliss, Samoa Joe, Enzo Amore


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Push - Hollywood Rock. By the way, anyone has any idea, why all the rock concerts and backstage songs from 2003 are cut from the network? I noticed that like a year ago, this was really frustrating. Like, the most entertaining part of Raw in 2003 has been just edited out.


Don't worry, they'll be sure to come back when the Lakers beat the Kings in May.

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Enzo Amore, only because he was in the Cruiserweight division, thus away from the main shows.
Fire Alexa Bliss, because ultimately, there's more positives to firing her than there is to firing Enzo, in the position Enzo is in. Yes, Enzo should be fired first if he were on the main roster, but 205 Live is completely ignorable. And "real1" will appreciate that, because that's real talk.

Alright, let's do a curve ball

Hollywood Rock, Nation of Domination Rock, or Rock at his apex as a babyface, in the early 2000's.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Joe
Turn Alexa
Fire Enzo

The Miz, Peyton Royce, Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Miz
Turn Peyton
Fire Carmella

Come on, give me a situation where I can fire Peyton to get Mordecay really pissed at me. I keep having to save her and I don't like it.

Kofi Kingston, Ricochet, Apollo Crews


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Kofi
Turn Ricochet
Fire Crews

Sooo... Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow, Peyton Royce. You asked.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Damien Sandow
Fire Peyton Royce

Bobby Roode, Rusev, Aleister Black


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Aleister
Fire - Roode

Riott Squad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ruby Riott
Turn Liv Morgan
Fire Sarah Logan

Randy Orton, John Cena, Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push John Cena
Turn Randy Orton
Fire Brock Lesnar out of a cannon.

The incomparable Asuka
The exceptional Kairi Sane
Becky Lynch...


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Push John Cena
> Turn Randy Orton
> Fire Brock Lesnar out of a cannon.
> 
> ...


Too easy.

Push Kairi
Turn Asuka
Fire Lynch

Miz, Owens, Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Miz
Turn Elias
Fire Heyman


Andrade Cien Almas, Drew McIntyre, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Almas
Fire - Nakamura

AJ Styles, Shawn Michaels, Daniel Bryan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Drew McIntyre
> Turn - Almas
> Fire - Nakamura
> 
> AJ Styles, Shawn Michaels, Daniel Bryan


Push Styles
Turn Bryan
Fire HBK

Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn AJ Styles
Fire Daniel Bryan

Edit

Push Savage
Turn Flair
Fire Hogan

Shane McMahon, Triple H, Vince McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - Shane McMahon
Fire - Vince McMahon

The Miz, John Cena, The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Miz
Turn Rock
Fire Cena

Sami Zayn, Johnny Gargano, Daniel Bryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Push: Aleistair Black (because he's been well protected in NXT and can do well if he doesn't have the rug taken out from under him) 
Turn: Bobby Roode (never should have been a face in the first place) 
Fire: Rusev (to free him from his current situation and let him be mad over in the Indys and hopefully rebuild his reputation)

Push, Turn, Fire: AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, and Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ
Turn Bryan
Fire Nakamura

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Roman Reigns
Fire - Dean Ambrose

The Miz, Tommaso Ciampa, Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Miz
Turn Bliss
Fire Ciampa

Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks, Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Sasha Banks
Fire Natalya

Diesel, Roman Reigns, Lex Luger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Diesel 
Turn Luger
Fire Reigns

Ken Shamrock, Booker T, Rob Van Dam


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Diesel
> Turn Luger
> Fire Reigns
> 
> Ken Shamrock, Booker T, Rob Van Dam


Push Shamrock 
Turn RVD
Fire Booker 

Steve Blackman, Goldust, Marc Mero


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Goldust
Turn: Marc Mero
Fire: Steve Blackman

Managers: Jim Cornette, Paul Heyman, Bobby Heenan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Paul Heyman
Turn - Jim Cornette
Fire - Bobby Heenan


Buff Bagwell, Kofi Kingston, Chris Kanyon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Paul Heyman
> Turn - Jim Cornette
> Fire - Bobby Heenan
> 
> ...


Push Kanyon
Turn Kofi
Fire Bag

Crush, Adam Bomb, Mabel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Crush
Turn - Mabel
Fire - Adam Bomb

Luke Harper, Samoa Joe, Rusev


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Luke Harper

Dusty Rhodes, Jerry Lawler, Ted DiBiase


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough, tough.

Push Ted DiBiase as the top heel.
Turn Dusty Rhodes.
Fire Jerry Lawler, but he can still do commentary.

Randy Savage, Bret Hart, HBK


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bret Hart
Turn - HBK
Fire - Randy Savage

Kalisto, Sin Cara, Gran Metalik


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Bret Hart
> Turn - HBK
> Fire - Randy Savage
> 
> Kalisto, Sin Cara, Gran Metalik


Push Gran
Turn Kalisto
Fire Hunicara

DDP, Kanyon, Bam Bam.Bigelow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - DDP
Turn - Bam Bam Bigelow
Fire -Chris Kanyon

Pete Dunn, Wade Barrett, The British Bulldog


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - DDP
> Turn - Bam Bam Bigelow
> Fire -Chris Kanyon
> 
> Pete Dunn, Wade Barrett, The British Bulldog


Push Dunne 
Turn Bulldog
Fire.Barrett

Jack Gallagher, Mustafa Ali, Gran Metalik


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Mustafa Ali
Turn - Jack Gallagher
Fire - Gran Metalik

Shelton Benjamin, Test, EC3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Mustafa Ali
> Turn - Jack Gallagher
> Fire - Gran Metalik
> 
> Shelton Benjamin, Test, EC3


Push EC3
Turn Test
Fire Shelton

Gangrel, Vampiro, Kevin Thorn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Vampiro
Turn -Kevin Thorn
Fire - Gangrel

Woken Matt Hardy, Big Bossman, Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one was surprisingly difficult.

Push "Woken" Matt Hardy
Turn Ruby Riott
Fire Big Boss Man

Ricky Steamboat, Becky Lynch, Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Ricky Steamboat

Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, John Cena


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Cena
Fire: Lesnar

Adam Cole, Drew McIntyre, Johnny Gargano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Johnny Gargano
Turn - Adam Cole
Fire - Drew Mcintyre

Undisputed Era, The Shield, The New Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push New Day
Turn Undisputed Era
Fire The Shield 

Stone Cold Steve Austin, Asuka, Bray Wyatt


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Push New Day
> Turn Undisputed Era
> Fire The Shield
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin, Asuka, Bray Wyatt


Push Austin 
Turn Bray 
Fire Asuka 

Manami Toyota, Lioness Asuka, Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Geez! That one's killing me!

Okay...

Push Bull Nakano
Turn Manami Toyota
Fire Lioness Asuka with a tear in my eye.

Brutus Beefcake, Tugboat, Andre the Giant


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Geez! That one's killing me!
> 
> Okay...
> 
> ...


Push Andre
Turn Bruti 
Fire Tug

Earthquake, Ken Patera, Ron Bass.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Ron Bass
Turn Ken Patera
Fire Earthquake

Kamala, The Yeti, The Shark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kamala
Turn - The Shark
Fire - The Yeti

Dolph Ziggler, Kurt Angle, Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Yeti > Lesnar :fact










Push Kurt Angle
Turn Ziggler
Fire Brock Lesnar

Big Van Vader, Mick Foley, One Man Gang


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Ziggler
T-Angle
F-Lesnar

Jindrak,Cade,Haas.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Foley
Turn - Vader
Fire - One Man Gang

Push - Jindrak
Turn - Haas
Fire - Cade

The Spirit Squad, Right to Censor, Nexus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Right to Censor
Turn The Spirit Squad
Fire Nexus

Wendi Richter, Sherri Martel, Miss Elizabeth


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Push Right to Censor
> Turn The Spirit Squad
> Fire Nexus
> 
> Wendi Richter, Sherri Martel, Miss Elizabeth


Push Sherri
Turn Wendi
Fire Liz.

Luna Vachon, Madusa, Malia Hosaka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Madusa
Turn - Vachon
Fire - Hosaka

Bray Wyatt, Kane, Randy Orton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Madusa
> Turn - Vachon
> Fire - Hosaka
> 
> Bray Wyatt, Kane, Randy Orton


Push Kane
Turn Orton
Fire Wyatt

Harper, Big E, Cesaro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Big E
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Harper

Mark Henry, MVP, Umaga


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Push: Big E
> Turn: Cesaro
> Fire: Harper
> 
> Mark Henry, MVP, Umaga


Push Umaga
Turn Henry
Fire MVP

Kizarny, Ricky Ortiz, DJ Gabriel


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Push: Big E
> Turn: Cesaro
> Fire: Harper
> 
> Mark Henry, MVP, Umaga


Push: Umaga

Turn: MVP

Fire: Henry


Enzo Amore, Billy Gunn, Road Dogg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Enzo Amore
Turn - Road Dogg
Fire - Billy Gunn

The Miz, Big Cass, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - The Miz
Turn -Shinsuke Nakamura
Fire -Big Cass

Rusev, Lars Sullivan, A.J. Lee


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - The Miz
> Turn -Shinsuke Nakamura
> Fire -Big Cass
> 
> Rusev, Lars Sullivan, A.J. Lee


turn rusev, fire aj lee (lol)...so push lars sullivan? :hmmm

carmella, british bulldog, big show


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Tag89 said:


> turn rusev, fire aj lee (lol)...so push lars sullivan? :hmmm
> 
> carmella, british bulldog, big show


Push British Bulldog
Turn Show
Fire Carmella

Sean O'Haire, Roman Reigns, Test


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Roman Reigns
Turn - Test
Fire - O'Haire

Lars Sullivan, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Roman Reigns
> Turn - Test
> Fire - O'Haire
> 
> Lars Sullivan, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa



Push Johnny Gargano

Turn Ciampa

Fire Sullivan


Carmella, Eva Marie, Lana


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Carmella
Turn: Eva Marie
Fire: Lana

Dolph Ziggler, Rusev, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dean Ambrose
Rusev
Ziggler

Seth Rollins, Jeff Hardy, Pete Dunne


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Dunne
Fire: Hardy

Victoria, Jazz, Candice Michelle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Victoria
Jazz
Candice

Samoa Joe, Roman Reigns, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Nakamura
Fire: Reigns

Matt Hardy, Goldust, Drew McIntyre


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Drew
Turn: Goldy
Fire: Hardy (and his partner too)

Ricochet, Neville, Jack Evans


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Neville
Turn - Jack Evans
Fire - Ricochet

Heath Slater, Bayley, Dakota Kai


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Dakota
Turn Bayley
Fire Heath

Carmella, Nia Jax, Dana Brooke


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Carmella
Turn - Dana Brooke
Fire - Nia Jax

Mr. McMahon, William Regal, Eric Bischoff


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Regal, because Vince isn't a wrestler
Vince
Bischoff

Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Shawn Michaels
Turn: Undertaker
Fire: Triple H (nothing against him)

Cedric Alexander, Enzo Amore, Neville


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Cedric Alexander
Turn Neville
Fire Enzo Amore

Aleister Black, Johnny Gargano, Ricochet


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Ricochet
Turn - Gargano
Fire - Black

Randy Orton, Steve Austin, Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Austin 
Randy Orton
Ultimate Warrior 

The New Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Big E
Turn Xavier Woods
Fire Kofi Kingston 

Io Shirai, Charlotte, Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Io Shirai

Ideally turn Charlotte and fire Sasha, but because of the WWE landscape,

Sasha

Charlotte

Elias, Bobby Roode, Baron Corbin


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Bobby Roode
Turn: Elias
Fire: Baron Corbin

Daniel Bryan, Rusev, Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bryan
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Joe

Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sickening.

Owens
Bryan
Rollins

Styles, Nakamura, Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Miz
Turn Nakamura
Fire Styles

Lesnar, Jeff Hardy, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lesnar (only because he's on Raw and Raw has nothing on it)
Charlotte
Jeff Hardy

Matt Hardy, Finn Balor, Braun Strowman


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Braun Strowman
Turn: Finn Balor
Fire: Matt Hardy (nothing against him)

Bobby Lashley, Randy Orton, Sami Zayn


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Orton
Turn: Sami
Fire: Lashley

Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Adam Cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owens
Zayn 
Cole

Bryan, Balor, Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bryan
Turn Styles
Fire Balor

Miz, Joe, Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe
Miz
Rollins

Styles, Balor, Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Styles
Turn Rollins
Fire Rollins

Nakamura, Alexa Bliss, Rhyno


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Nakamura
Fire - Rhyno

Samoa Joe, Bret Hart, Michelle McCool


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Bret Hart
Fire - Michelle McCool

The Revivial, DIY, American Alpha


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - DIY
Turn - American Alpha
Fire - The Revival

Shinsuke Nakamura, Drew Mcintyre, Aleister Black


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre 
Turn - Aleister Black
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

I'm pretty sure, if it would have been anyone but me, Drew would've been fired. LOL. 

Tommaso Ciampa, Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Owens
Fire: Ciampa

Marty Janetty, Jim Neidhart, Jacques Rougeau


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push: Marty Janetty
Turn: Jim Neidhart
Fire: Jacques Rougeau

Ted Dibiase Jr, James Elsworth, Shane McMahon (as a full-time wrestler)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ted Sr
Shane
Ellsworthless

Ellsworthless, Heath Slater, Zack Ryder


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I meant Ted JR, yeah remember him? 

Push - Heath Slater 
Turn - Zack Ryder
Fire - Ellsworth, and then fire him again. 

Carmella, Ellsworth, Jeff Hardy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Jeff Hardy off a cliff.
Turn Carmella into a toad.
Fire Ellsworthless out of a cannon, into the sun.

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Asuka
Turn - Carmella
Fire - Kairi Sane

Alexa Bliss, Ronda Rousey, Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Asuka
> *Turn - Carmella
> Fire - Kairi Sane*
> 
> Alexa Bliss, Ronda Rousey, Braun Strowman


You, sir, have made a very powerless enemy.

Push Braun
Turn Ronda 
Fire Alexa

Alexa Bliss, Io Shirai, Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not surprised. He's proven to have shit taste over and over and over again.

Right now, my mood is push Io, for the sole reason that I'm willing to give her a chance in WWE before I completely write her off.
Turn Becky
Fire Alexa, because she's not worth her push.

Alexa, Naomi, Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, heck...

Push Charlotte
Turn Naomi
Fire Alexa

Jinder, Roman, Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roman
Jinder
Hardy

Rollins, Samoa Joe, Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Joe
Turn Styles (pun) 
Fire Rollins

Balor, Becky, A. Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black
Becky
Balor

Gargano, Charlotte, Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Gargano
Turn Zayn
Fire Charlotte

Naomi, Sasha, Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Sasha Banks
Turn - Nakamura
Fire - Naomi

Naomi, Lita, Sin Cara/Mistico


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Strange ones. 

Push - Sin Cara
Turn - Lita
Fire - Naomi

Lars Sullivan, Braun Strowman, Big Cass. These are a bit obvious, but still.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

RBrooks said:


> Strange ones.
> 
> Push - Sin Cara
> Turn - Lita
> ...


Push Strowman

Turn Lars Sullivan

Fire Cass


Undertaker, Rock, Austin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Stone Cold
Turn - The Rock
Fire - Undertaker

X-Pac, Road Dogg, Billy Gunn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Gunn
Turn: Dogg 
Fire: X-Pac

I swear I've answered that exact combination a few times now lol

Bobby Roode, Bobby Lashley, Elias


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, I think it was me who gave these nominees earlier :lol

Push - Roode. I don't like him, but he's the only one of the 3 who's decent enough for at least some kind of a push. 
Turn - Elias. Turn him face, whatever. 
Fire - Lashley. Never liked him. People saying he was great in TNA don't know what they talking about. He sucked then, he sucks now. Absolutely horrible pro-wrestler. 

Matt Hardy, Jason Jordan, Rusev


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jason Jordan
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Matt Hardy

Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode, Cien Almas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Roode (he desperately needs a turn)
Fire: Almas

Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Styles
Fire: Bryan

Joe, Braun, Drew


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Braun
Turn Joe
Fire Drew

Matt Hardy, Nikki Cross, Goldust


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(Just passing through)

I'm not quite sure what this game morphed into, I thought it was about three current wrestlers and whether you push, turn or fire the.

I don't understand how the legends are brought in specially when pretty much all aren't part of the current WWE roster or any company's roster? If I got Papa Shango, Synsky and Hardcore Holly.... Are we just judging them on the periods they were active? If so wouldn't the year they were active change the result?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, it started that way, but the roster ain't that big for 80 pages, so there's that. 

Push - Goldust
Turn - Nikki Cross
Fire - Matt Hardy

Dean Ambrose, Braun Strowman, Bobby Lashley


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push: Braun
Turn: Dean
Fire: Lashley

Lesnar, Lashley, Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blecch.

Push Lashley
Turn Reigns
Fire Lesnar

Alexa Bliss, Miz, Carmella


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ugh, these are dreadful. 

Push - Reigns. 
Turn - Lesnar. 
Fire - Lashley. 

As much as they all suck, I despise Lashley for having absolutely no talent and charisma, squashing Sami Zayn certainly helped with this decision. 

Anyway, doesn't matter. 

Push Bliss
Turn Miz
Fire Carmella

Kevin Owens, Bobby Roode, Finn Balor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owens
Roode
Balor

Ziggler, Rollins, Elias


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Rollins
Turn - Elias
Fire - Ziggler

Nakamura, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Joe(needs it asap)
T-Styles(wouldn't mind a Heel turn)
F-Nakamura

CM Punk,Daniel Bryan,Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: CM Punk
Turn: Daniel Bryan
Fire: Dolph Ziggler

Charlotte, Alexa Bliss, Nia Jax


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Charlotte
Fire - Nia Jax

Becky Lynch, Dean Ambrose, Sami Zayn


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Dean Ambrose
Turn: Sami Zayn
Fire: Becky Lynch

Tommaso Ciampa, Roderick Strong, Ricochet


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ciampa
Turn - Strong
Fire - Ricochet

Lashley, Balor, Joe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Balor
Fire: Lashley

Tyler Breeze, Fandango, Heath Slater


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Heath Slater
Turn Fandango
Fire Tyler Breeze

Daniel Bryan, Andrade Cien Almas, Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Andrade Cien Almas
Fire - Seth Rollins


Rikishi, The Godfather, Val Venis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rikishi
Turn Val Venis
Fire The Godfather

Sami Zayn, John Cena, Braun Strowman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Braun Strowman
Fire - John Cena

Tye Dillinger, Mojo Rawley, Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Tye Dillinger
Fire Mojo Rawley


Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - Seth Rollins

Dolph Ziggler, Jeff Hardy, Baron Corbin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Jeff Hardy
Turn - Dolph Ziggler
Fire - Baron Corbin

Woken Matt Hardy, Kane, Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kane
Turn Woken Matt Hardy
Fire Bray Wyatt

Asuka, Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Asuka
Fire - Sasha Banks

Alexa Bliss, Braun Strowman, Buddy Murphy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Braun
Turn: Alexa
Fire: Buddy

The Riot Squad


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ruby
Turn: Sarah
Fire: Liv

Sonya Deville, Mandy Rose, Carmella


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Sonya
Turn:Mandy
Fire: Carmella

Billie Kay, Payton Royce, Ember Moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ember Moon
Turn Peyton Royce
Fire Billie Kay

Aiden English, Big E, Jinder Mahal


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Big E
Turn - Aiden English
Fire - Jinder Mahal

Big Cass, Jinder Mahal, Mojo Rawley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jinder Mahal
Turn Big Cass 
Fire Mojo Rawley

Randy Orton, John Cena, Batista


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh man, these choices... 

Push - Cena
Turn - Batista
Fire - Orton

Kane, Edge, Christian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Christian
Turn: Edge
Fire: Kane

Alex Riley, R-Truth, Jack Swagger


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Riley
Turn - Truth
Fire - Swagger, oh thank god he's gone for real. Hated him. 

Sheamus, Big E, Apollo Crews


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Big E
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Apollo Crews

Cesaro, Ambrose, Braun


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ambrose
Turn - Braun 
Fire - Cesaro

I actually don't hate Cesaro, but I'm not invested in him. He's undeniably great in the ring. 

Daniel Bryan, Rusev, Samoa Joe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Joe
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Bryan

Alexa, Becky, Sasha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm double post


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky
Turn Sasha
Fire Alexa

Renee Young, Charly Caruso, Dasha Fuentes


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow. 

Push - Renee
Turn - Caruso
Fire - Dashabot

Brock Lesnar, Braun Strowman, Bobby Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Lashley
Turn Strowman
Fire Lesnar

Shinsuke Nakamura, Bobby Roode, Finn Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Shinsuke Nakamura
Turn Bobby Roode
Fire Finn Balor

Becky Lynch, Sami Zayn, Heath Slater


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Zack Ryder

Sami Zayn, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Joe
Turn: Styles
Fire: Sami

Owens, Ambrose, Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Owens
Turn - Ambrose
Fire - Bray Wyatt

Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Peyton Royce


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

God damn knew Sami would get fired.

Push Bliss
Turn Royce
Fire Carmella


CM Punk, John Cena, The Rock


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rock
Turn: Cena
Fire: Punk

Lashley, Drew, Braun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Braun
Turn Drew
Fire Lashley

Io Shirai, Ronda Rousey, Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn Ronda Rousey
Fire Io Shirai

Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Big Show
Turn - Kane
Fire - Mark Henry

The Miz, Alex Riley, Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bryan 
Turn Miz
Fire Alex

Big E, Big John Studd, Big Cass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Big E
Turn - Big John Studd
Fire - Big Cass

Charlotte Flair, Asuka, Ronda Rousey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Charlotte
Turn: Ronda
Fire: Asuka

Damn, sorry Asuka, talk about impossible

The New Day


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kofi
Turn Big E
Fire Woods

Kalisto, Tye Dillinger, Chad Gable


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Chad Gable
Turn - Tye Dillinger
Fire - Kallisto

Tyson Kidd and Cearo, Jack Swagger and Cesaro, Sheamus and Cesaro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Push: Charlotte
> Turn: Ronda
> Fire: Asuka
> 
> Damn, sorry Asuka, talk about impossible.


So it is to be war between us!










Push Sheamus and Cesaro
Turn Tyson Kidd and Cesaro
Fire Jack Swagger and Cesaro

Kairi Sane, Randy Savage, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> So it is to be war between us!


Hopefully not! :lol

(always) Push: Charlotte
Turn: Randy
Fire: Sane

Kelly Kelly, Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Torrie Wilson
Turn - Stacy Keibler
Fire - Kelly Kelly

The Disco Inferno, Santino Marella, Bo Dallas


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Torrie Wilson
> Turn - Stacy Keibler
> Fire - Kelly Kelly
> 
> The Disco Inferno, Santino Marella, Bo Dallas


Man, you are mean spirited.

Push: Santino Marella
Turn: Bo Dallas
Fire: Disco Inferno

Edge, Alberto Del Rio, Roman Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Roman Reigns
Turn: Edge
Fire: El Perro

Trish, Lita, Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Lita
Turn Trish 
Fire Victoria

GOAT Papa Shango, Hulk Hogan, The Honky Tonk Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Hulk Hogan
Turn - Honky Tonk Man
Fire - Papa Shango

Kurt Angle, Rikishi, Chris Jericho


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Chris Jericho
Turn: Kurt Angle
Fire: Rikishi

Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Alexa Bliss
Fire Camella out of a cannon, into a brick wall. 

Io Shirai, Kairi Sane, Sasha Banks


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Push: Kairi Sane
Turn: Io Shirai
Fire: Sasha Banks

Randy Orton, Triple H, AJ Styles.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: AJ Styles
Turn: Randy Orton
Fire: Triple H (nothing against him)

Bobby Lashley, Christian, MVP


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - MVP
Turn - Christian
Fire - Bobby Lashley

The Two Man Power Trip, The Rock n Sock Connection, The Outsiders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push The Rock 'n' Sock Connection
Turn The Two-Man Power Trip
Fire The Outsiders

The Orient Express, The Bushwhackers, The Smoking Gunns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - The Bushwackers
Turn - The Orient Express
Fire - The Smoking Gunns

Rey Mysterio, John Morrison, RVD


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Push -Rey
Turn-RVD
Fire-Morrison (sorry John)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

nyelator said:


> Push -Rey
> Turn-RVD
> Fire-Morrison (sorry John)


You have to pick 3 more.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hulk Hogan, Undertaker, Sting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Hulk Hogan
Turn - Undertaker
Fire - Sting

Buddy Murphy, Hideo Itami, Cedric Alexander


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Cedric Alexander
Turn: Buddy Murphy
Fire: Hideo Itami

Andrade "Cien" Almas, Elias, Finn Bálor


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Push: Andrade “Cien” Almas
Turn: Finn Bálor
Fire: Elias (sorry, Elias)

Adam Cole, Ricochet, Velveteen Dream


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Adam Cole
Turn: Velveteen Dream
Fire: Ricochet (nothing against him)

Bobby Fish, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Roderick Strong
Turn - Fish
Fire - Kyle

Adam Cole, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Push - Adam Cole
Turn - Styles 
Fire -Rollins (only because I think he would be a key player in helping build a competitor)

Big E, ricochet, EC3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - EC3
Turn - Big E
Fire - Ricochet

Rated RKO, Jeri-Show, The Miz and John Morrison


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Rated RKO
Turn: Jeri-Show 
Fire: The Miz and John Morrison (nothing against them)

AOP, Sanity, Usos


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Usos
Turn - Sanity
Fire - AOP

Paige, William Regal, Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kurt Angle
Turn - William Regal
Fire - Paige

Sin Cara (Mistico), Eric Escobar, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Alberto Del Rio
Turn Sin Cara (Mistico)
Fire Eric Escobar

Phantasio, Doink the Clown (Matt Osborne), Kizarny


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Push Buddy 
Turn-Cedric
Fire Video 
Sabu,Sandman,and Lance Storm


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sandman
Turn - Lance Storm
Fire - Sabu

Eric Young, Bobby Roode, Bobby Lashley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bobby Lashley
Turn - Bobby Roode
Fire - Eric Young

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Braun Strowman


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Rollins
Turn Strowman
Fire Ambrose

Joey Ryan, Colt Cabana, Grado


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Cabana
Turn Ryan
Fire Grado

Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch, Nia Jax


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Sasha
Fire: Nia

Ambrose, Joe, Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hard one...

Push Joe
Turn Ambrose
Fire Miz with a tear in my eye.

Io Shirai, Charlotte, Alexa


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Alexa
Turn - Io
Fire - Charlotte

Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Push: Jeff
Turn: Matt
Fire: Orton

Triple H, Undertaker, Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Undertaker
Turn Cena 
Fire HHH

Phantasio, Doink the Clown (Matt Osborne), Kizarny


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Cena, and let's have him be entertaining, not just push him with this bland boring gimmick. 
Turn - Triple H. Whatever. He's always turning between Raw and NXT anyway. 
Fire - Undertaker. It's time to go. It was for years. 

Damn, who are those?.. 

Push Phantasio
Turn Kizarny
Fire Doink

Shelton Benjamin, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn The Miz
Fire Shelton Benjamin


Chad Gable, Luke Harper, Big E


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That's a little hard, I don't care much about these guys, but I certainly don't want them fired. If I had to choose though: 

Push - Luke Harper
Turn - Big E
Fire - Chad Gable

Dean Ambrose, Drew McIntyre, Sheamus


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Drew
Turn Ambrose
Fire Sheamus

Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Kyle O'Reilly
Turn Adam Cole
Fire Roderick Strong

Christian, Jack Swagger, John Morrison


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - John Morrison
Turn - Christian
Fire - Jack Swagger

Lashley, Batista, Booker T


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Batista
Turn: Booker T
Fire: Lashley

Evan Bourne, Neville, Paul London


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Neville
Turn - Evan Bourne
Fire - Paul London

Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho, Braun Strowman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Braun
Turn: Jericho
Fire: Bryan

Jinder Mahal, Elias, Jeff Hardy


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> Push: Braun
> Turn: Jericho
> Fire: Bryan
> 
> Jinder Mahal, Elias, Jeff Hardy


Push- Elias
Turn- Hardy
Fire- Mahal, keep Singh

Chad Gable, Bo Dallas, Tye Dillinger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Gable
Turn: Dillinger
Fire: Dallas

Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, Bobby Roode


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Bobby Roode
Fire - Randy Orton

Lashley, Reigns, Lars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lars
Reigns
Lashley

Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, Kane


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Harper
Turn Strowman 
Fire Kane

Walter, Keith Lee, Jeff Cobb(Matanza)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Keith Lee
Turn Jeff Cobb
Fire WALTER

Slater and Rhyno, Breezango, The B team


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Heath Slate and Rhyno
Turn - The B Team
Fire - Breezango

Heath Slater, Bo Dallas, Tyler Breeze


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Heath Slater
Turn: Tyler Breeze
Fire: Bo Dallas (nothing against him)

Andrade Cien Almas, Drew McIntyre, Elias


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-McIntyre
T-Elias
F-Almas(hard choice)

Orton,Jeff,Nakamura.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Orton
Turn - Nakamura
Fire - Jeff Hardy

Samoa Joe, Meng, Umaga


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Joe
T-Umaga
F-Meng

Axel,Dallas,Slater.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Heath Slater
Turn - Bo Dallas
Fire - Curtis Axel

Brian Pillman, Rusev, Christian


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Push: Brian Pillman
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Christian

Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Eddie
Fire: Bryan

Jake "The Snake" Roberts, Randy Savage, Sting


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Randy Savage
Turn - Jake Roberts
Fire - Sting

Drew McIntyre, Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Drew McINtyre
Fire - Roman Reigns

Ronnie Garvin, Bayley, JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - JBL
Turn - Garvin
Fire - Bayley

Carmella, AJ Lee, Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Trish Stratus
Turn AJ Lee
Fire Carmella

"Adorable" Adrian Adonis, Brutus Beefcake, Koko B. Ware


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Koko B Ware
Turn - Adrian Adonis
Fire - Brutus Beefcake

The Radicalz, The Ministry of Darkness, The Undisputed Era


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - The Undisputed Era. I don't like Cole, but let's have stables do something meaningful. 
Turn - The Ministry. 
Fire - The Radicalz. They shouldn't have been a stable in the first place. 

Velveteen Dream, EC3, Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black 
Turn EC3
Fire Velveteen Dream

Titus O'Neil, Roman Reigns, Mojo Rawley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

You like to torture, I see. 

Push - Roman Reigns 
Turn - Titus O'Neil
Fire - Mojo Rawley

Curt Hawkings, Zack Ryder, Heath Slater


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Heath Slater
Turn Curt Hawkins
Fire Zack Ryder

The Miz, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - The Miz
Fire - Finn Balor

Samoa Joe, Braun Strowman, Daniel Bryan


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Push ~ Daniel Bryan
Turn ~ Samoa Joe 
Fire ~ Braun Strowman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Push ~ Daniel Bryan
> Turn ~ Samoa Joe
> Fire ~ Braun Strowman


We need new nominees, though.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stunning Steve Austin, Ricky Steamboat, Randy Savage


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Randy Savage
Turn - Stunning Steve Austin
Fire - Ricky Steamboat

Seth Rollins, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Rollins
T-Jericho
F-HBK(He doesn't need anything)

Rock,Austin,Joe.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Austin
Turn - Rock
Fire - Samoa Joe

Hulk Hogan, Ultimate Warrior, Roman Reigns


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Hulk Hogan
Turn - Roman Reigns
Fire - Ultimate Warrior

Shane McMahon (as a wrestler), Daniel Bryan, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Bobby Lashley
Fire - Shane McMahon

Ricky Morton, Bobby Eaton, Booker T


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Booker T
Turn - Ricky Morton
Fire - Bobby Eaton

Samoa Joe, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Daniel Bryan
Fire Samoa Joe

Sheamus, Cesaro, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Cesaro
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Ziggler

Maybe I should fire Sheamus, considering he may actually be getting a push someday in the future. But nah, Ziggler must get off my tv. 

Jinder Mahal, Jason Jordan, Bobby Lashley. Nearly threw up writing those names.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Bobby Lashley
Turn - Jinder Mahal
Fire - Jason Jordan

Oney Lorcan, Lacey Evans, Apollo Crews


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Oney Lorcan
Turn - Lacey Evans
Fire - Apollo Crews

Ronda Rousey, Kurt Angle, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle
Ronda Rousey
Charlotte Flair

Ronda Rousey, Nia Jax, Mickie James


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Ronda
Turn: James
Fire: Nia

Ambrose, Wyatt, Owens


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Push Wyatt
Turn Owens
Fire Ambrose 

Would be interesting to see Owens as babyface. And it would be cool to see Wyatt getting a good main event push. And fire Ambrose so that I can see him in NJPW and ROH and Being the Elite


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ken Shamrock, Ronda Rousey, Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Ronda Rousey
Turn Ken Shamrock
Fire Brock Lesnar

Asuka,









Becky Lynch, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Asuka
Fire: Alexa

Rollins, Balor, Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll allow it. :nerd:

Push Styles
Turn Rollins 
Fire Balor

Bray Wyatt, Shinsuke Nakamura, Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Charlotte Flair
Turn - Bray Wyatt
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Samoa Joe, Jason Jordan, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Joe
Turn: Jordan
Fire: Lashley

Gargano, Dunne, Cole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Gargano
Turn Dunne
Fire Cole

Io Shirai, Naomi, Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Shirai
T-Naomi
F-Carmella

Becky,Sasha,Bayley.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Sasha
Fire: Bayley

Slater, Mahal, Drew (3MB)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Drew
Turn Slater
Fire Mahal

AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, The Gobbledy Gooker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Rollins
T-Styles
F-Gooker

Hurricane,Kidman,London.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - The Hurricane
Turn - Billy Kidman
Fire - Paul London

Eric Young, Bobby Roode, Shelton Benjamin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shelton Benjamin
Turn Bobby Roode
Fire Eric Young

Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks, Ruby Riott


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow. I would've done the exact opposite. 

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Sasha Banks
Fire - Ruby Riot, can't stand her, don't know why. 

AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - AJ Styles
Turn - Samoa Joe
Fire - Randy Orton

Undertaker, Sting, Shawn Michaels


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push - HBK
Turn - 'Taker
Fire - The Stinger

Mr. Perfect, Rick Rude, Jake " The Snake" Roberts


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Jake Roberts
Turn - Mr. Perfect
Fire - Rick Rude

Jack Swagger, Mark Henry, Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Big Show
Turn Mark Henry
Fire Jack Swagger

Kevin Owens, Jinder Mahal, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - KO
Turn - Nakamura
Fire - Jinder

Brock Lesnar, Bobby Lashley, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Drew McIntyre
Fire Brock Lesnar

Dean Ambrose, AJ Styles, Sami Zayn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Dean Ambrose
Fire - AJ Styles

I had to choose. :zayn2

Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Braun Strowman
Turn Roman Reigns
Fire Bray Wyatt

Triple H, Shane McMahon, Stephanie McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - Stephanie McMahon
Fire - Shane McMahon

AJ Styles, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn AJ Styles
Fire Dolph Ziggler

The Miz, Kevin Owens, Drew McIntyre


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Kevin Owens
Fire - The Miz

Jeff Hardy, Kurt Angle, Jason Jordan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Kurt Angle
Fire Jason Jordan

Elias, Big E, Luke Harper


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Harper
Turn Big E
Fire Elias

Roode, Shelton, Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Roode
Turn Zayn
Fire Shelton

Shinsuke Nakamura, John Cena, Sin Cara


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Cena
T - Nakamura
Fire - Sin Cara

Rey Mysterio, Buddy Murphy, Enzo Amore


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - Enzo Amore
Fire - Rey Mysterio

This was hard, I hate both Mysterio and Amore, and not exactly a fan of Murphy. 

EC3, Finn Balor, Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push EC3
Turn Samoa Joe
Fire Finn Balor

Sheamus, Jeff Hardy, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sheamus :argh:
Turn - Hardy
Fire - Ziggler

Normally, I think I would fire Hardy, but he's in the midcard now, he doesn't get pushed, he doesn't matter really. Not bothering me. But Ziggler is holding Drew back, and I pray they won't feud over the IC title. 

Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Charlotte
Fire - Sasha Banks

Daniel Bryan, Becky Lynch, Sami Zayn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn. As much as I like Bryan, Sami is my #1 guy in the WWE, he is the priority here. 
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - Becky Lynch

Shinsuke Nakamura, Asuka, Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura
Push - Asuka, 
Turn - Kairi Sane

Enzo Amore, Big Cass, James Ellsworth


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Big Cass
Turn - Enzo Amore
Fire - James Ellsworth

Neville, Sami Zayn, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Neville 
Fire - Dolph Ziggler

Trish Stratus, Kairi Sane, Ronda Rousey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Ronda
Turn: Trish
Fire: Sane

Dolph Ziggler, Jason Jordan, Elias


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push: Jason Jordan
Turn: Dolph Ziggler
Fire: Elias

Carlito, Primo, Epico


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn Elias
Fire Jason Jordan

EDIT

Push Carlito
Turn Primo
Fire Epico

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Braun Strowman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bray
Turn - Braun
Fire - Harper

Reigns, Lesnar, Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Lashley
Turn Reigns
Fire Lesnar

Matt Hardy, Dolph Ziggler, Shelton Benjamin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Shelton
Turn - Matt
Fire - Ziggler

Randy Orton, Jinder Mahal, Jason Jordan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Jason Jordan
Fire Jinder Mahal

Cesaro, Sami Zayn, Bray Wyatt


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Bray Wyatt
Fire - Cesaro

Dean Ambrose, Luke Harper, Shane McMahon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shane McMahon
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Luke Harper

Authors of Pain, The Revival, Sanity


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sanity
Turn - Revival
Fire - AOP

Aleister Black, Tommaso Ciampa, EC3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Black
Turn EC3
Fire Ciampa

Elias, Samoa Joe, Kalisto


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kalisto
Turn - Samoa Joe
Fire - Elias

Dolph Ziggler, Randy Orton, Zack Ryder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Dolph Ziggler
Fire Zack Ryder

Baron Corbin, Drew McIntyre, Roman Reigns


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Orton
Fire: Ryder

Triple H, Brock Lesnar, Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Triple H
Turn Roman Reigns
Fire Brock Lesnar

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Seth Rollins
Fire - Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns, Shinsuke Nakamura, John Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns
John Cena
Shinsuke Nakamura

Jason Jordan, Dean Ambrose, John Cena


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ambrose
Turn - Cena
Fire - Jordan

Drew McIntyre, Braun Strowman, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Braun Strowman
Fire Shinsuke Nakamura

Nia Jax, Alexa Bliss, Ronda Rousey


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Ronda Rousey
Turn: Alexa Bliss
Fire: Nia Jax

Carmella, Peyton Royce, Sonya Deville


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

DammitC said:


> Push: Ronda Rousey
> Turn: Alexa Bliss
> Fire: Nia Jax
> 
> Carmella, Peyton Royce, Sonya Deville


Man, they all suck.

Push: Peyton Royce
Turn: Sonya Deville
Fire: Carmella

Alexa Bliss, The Miz, Charlotte Flair


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Charlotte Flair
Fire: Alexa Bliss (nothing against her)

Bobby Roode, Finn Balor, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Shinsuke Nakamura
Turn Bobby Roode
Fire Finn Balor

John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Becky Lynch


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Becky Lynch
Fire: John Cena (nothing against him)

AJ Styles, Charlotte Flair, Baron Corbin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Charlotte
Turn: Styles
Fire: Corbin

The New Day


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Big E
Turn Xavier
Fire Kofi (nothing against him, I actually like him, but he has had a long career and the others have more potential right now)

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Peyton Royce


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Peyton
Turn: Mandy
Fire: Liv

Hogan, Rock, Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Rock
Turn Austin
Fire Hogan

Ricky Steamboat, Tajiri, Seth Rollins


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Ricky Steamboat
Fire: Tajiri (nothing against him)

Christian, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Nash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Christian
Fire - Kevin Nash

Christian, Trish Stratus, Chris Jericho


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Christian
Turn: Chris Jericho
Fire: Trish Stratus (nothing against her)

Chris Benoit, Shawn Michaels, Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn Triple H
Fire Chris Benoit

Batista, Randy Orton, Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - Randy Orton
Fire - Batista

Enzo Amore, EC3, Damien Sandow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push EC3
Turn Damien Sandow
Fire Enzo Amore

Finn Balor, Cesaro, Aleister Black


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Aleister Black
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Finn Balor (nothing against him)

Aleister Black, Andrade Cien Almas, Drew McIntyre


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - McIntyre
Turn - Almas
Fire - Black

Lita, Naomi, Sin Cara (Mistico)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

P - Drew McIntyre
T - Aleister Black
F - Andrade Cien Almas

Edit

P - Lita
T - Sin Cara
F - Naomi

Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Chris Jericho
Turn - Eddie Guerrero
Fire - Chris Benoit

Samoa Joe, Vader, Lars Sullivan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

P - Samoa Joe
T - Vader
F - Lars Sullivan

Mark Henry, Evan Bourne, Sheamus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Mark Henry
Turn - Evan Bourne
Fire- Sheamus

Mark Henry, Farooq, D-Lo Brown


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Henry
Turn - Faarooq
Fire - D-Lo

Shane McMahon, Triple H, Baron Corbin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Triple H
Turn - Shane McMahon
Fire - Baron Corbin

Junkyard Dog, Trish Stratus, A.J. Lee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Trish
Turn - Junkyard Dog
Fire - AJ Lee

John Cena, CM Punk, Jerry Lawler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Jerry Lawler
Turn John Cena
Fire CM Punk

Undertaker (Phantom of the Opera mask), Mean Mark Callous, Undertaker (Ministry of Darkness)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Phantom of the Opera mask
Turn - Mean Mark Callous
Fire - Ministry of Darkness 

Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Carmella

DDP, Chris Jericho, Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Joe
Turn Jericho
Fire DDP

AJ Styles, The Rock, The Undertaker (prime)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push Joe
> Turn Jericho
> Fire DDP
> 
> AJ Styles, The Rock, The Undertaker (prime)


Push Taker 
Turn Rock
Fire Styles

The Legion of Doom, The Steiner Brothers, The Hart Foundation.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - LOD
Turn - Hart Foundation
Fire - Steiner Brothers

The Revival, The Major Brothers, The Dudebusters


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Revival
Turn - Major Brothers
Fire - Dudebusters

Vicious and Delicious, The Acolytes Protection Agency, Too Cool


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Too Cool
Turn - APA
Fire - Vicious and Delicious

AJ Styles, Brock Lesnar, Aleister Black


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Too Cool
> Turn - APA
> Fire - Vicious and Delicious
> 
> AJ Styles, Brock Lesnar, Aleister Black


Push Styles
Turn Lesnar
Fire Black

Crews, Lashley, Big E


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Push: Big E
Turn: Lashley
Fire: Apollo

EC3, Woods, Velveteen


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Xavier Woods
Turn - EC3
Fire - Dream

Johny Gargano, Sami Zayn, Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hard.

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Johnny Gargano
Fire Sami Zayn 

Haku, Bam Bam Bigelow, Rick Rude


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Damn I knew it. 

Push - Rude
Turn - Bigelow
Fire - Haku

Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Luke Harper
Turn - Randy Orton
Fire - Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman, Samoa Joe, Roman Reigns


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Braun Strowman
Fire - Roman Reigns

Kevin Owens, Bobby Roode, Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Bobby Roode
Fire - Finn Balor

Kane, Jason Jordan, Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kane
Turn Harper
Fire Jordan

Mark Henry, Io Shirai, Roddy Piper


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Luke Harper
Turn - Kane (not in this Bryan feud, lol) 
Fire - Jordan

edit:
Push - Henry
Turn - Piper
Fire - Io

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Ambrose
Fire: Nakamura

Owens, Wyatt, Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Kevin Owens
Fire - Bray Wyatt

Aleister Black, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Gargano
Turn - Ciampa
Fire - Black

Chris Jericho, Drew McIntyre, Sheamus


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Drew
Fire: Sheamus

CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, The Rock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - CM Punk
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - The Rock, at least modern Rock. He's not that great. 

Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Drew McIntyre


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Wade Barret

Rusev, Damien Sandow, Zack Ryder


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sandow
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Ryder

Shane McMahon, William Regal, Triple H (as non-wrestling authority figures)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Push- William Regal
Fire- Shane McMahon
Turn- Triple H

Apollo Crews, Titus O'Neil, Bobby Lashley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Apollo Crews
Turn - Titus O'Neil
Fire - Bobby Lashley

Finn Balor, AJ Styles, Roman Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Roman Reigns
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Finn Balor

Becky, Alexa, Ronda


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Ronda Rousey

TM61, Heavy Machinery, The Street Prophets


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Alexa Bliss
> Turn - Becky Lynch
> Fire - Ronda Rousey
> 
> TM61, Heavy Machinery, The Street Prophets


Push TM61
Turn Profits 
Fire Machinery 

Raven, Tazz, Saturn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Tazz
Turn Raven
Fire Saturn

Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmaster Sexay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Hotty
Turn Rikishi 
Fire Sexay


Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Emma.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Emma
Turn - Peyton Royce
Fire - Billie Kay

Buddy Murphy, Kalisto, Cedric Alexander


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Kalisto
Turn Buddy
Fire Cedric 

Tajiri, Billy Kidman, Ultimo Dragon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Ultimo Dragon
Turn - Taijiri
Fire - Billy Kidman


Trish Stratus and Christian, The Miz and Maryse, Rusev and Lana


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Ultimo Dragon
> Turn - Taijiri
> Fire - Billy Kidman
> 
> ...


Push Rusana
Turn Trishtian 
Fire Miz and the blonde accessory. 

Sensational Sherri, Wendi Richter, Leilani Kai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Sensational Sherri
Turn - Wendy Richter
Fire - Leilani Kai

Buddy Murphy, Christian, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Sensational Sherri
> Turn - Wendy Richter
> Fire - Leilani Kai
> 
> Buddy Murphy, Christian, Mr. Kennedy


Push Murphy 
Turn Kennedy 
Fire Christian 

Umaga, Val Venis, William Regal


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Push William Regal
Face Turn Umaga
Fire Val Venis

Edge Randy Orton AJ Styles


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - AJ Styles
Turn - Edge
Fire - Randy Orton

Alexa Bliss, Roman Reigns, The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Ultimate Warrior
Fire - Roman Reigns

Batista, Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Shawn Michaels
Turn - Ric Flair
Fire - Batista

Cesaro, AJ Styles, Nakamura


----------



## nobsy18 (Jun 1, 2018)

Push - Nakamura
Turn - AJ Styles
Fire - Batista

Finn Balor, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Firing Batista anyway, lol 

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Kevin Owens
Fire - Finn Balor

Luke Gallows, Shelton Benjamin, Mojo Rawley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> Firing Batista anyway, lol
> 
> Push - Sami Zayn
> Turn - Kevin Owens
> ...


Push Luke 
Turn Shelt
Fire Mojo 

XPac, Zack Ryder, Animal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - X-Pac
Turn - Animal
Fire - Zack Ryder

The Brian Kendrick, Tyson Kidd, Daniel Bryan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Tyson Kidd
Fire - Brian Kendrick

Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> Push - Daniel Bryan
> Turn - Tyson Kidd
> Fire - Brian Kendrick
> 
> Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman


Push Braun 
Turn Randy 
Fire Bray 

Big Show, Candice Michelle, Damien Sandow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

zrc said:


> Push Braun
> Turn Randy
> Fire Bray
> 
> Big Show, Candice Michelle, Damien Sandow


Push - Big Show
Turn - Damien Sandow
Fire - Candice Michelle

AJ Styles, Kurt Angle, Sting


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Big Show
> Turn - Damien Sandow
> Fire - Candice Michelle
> 
> AJ Styles, Kurt Angle, Sting


Push Sting 
Turn Styles 
Fire Angle 

Essa Rios, Funaki, Gangrel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Funaki
Turn - Gangrel
Fire - Essa Rios

D-Lo Brown, The Godfather, Ahmed Johnson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Funaki
> Turn - Gangrel
> Fire - Essa Rios
> 
> D-Lo Brown, The Godfather, Ahmed Johnson


Push Godfather
Turn Brown 
Fire Ahmed 

Hurricane, Ivory, Jamal


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Hurricane (overdue)
Turn Jamal
Fire Ivory

Michael Cole, Roman Reigns, Stephanie McMahon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

deadcool said:


> Push Hurricane (overdue)
> Turn Jamal
> Fire Ivory
> 
> Michael Cole, Roman Reigns, Stephanie McMahon


Push Reigns
Turn Cole
Fire Stephanie 

Kevin Von Erich, Lita, Mabel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kevin Von Erich
Turn - Mabel
Fire - Lita

Becky Lynch, Asuka, Ronda Rousey


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Kevin Von Erich
> Turn - Mabel
> Fire - Lita
> 
> Becky Lynch, Asuka, Ronda Rousey


Super hard choices.

Push Rousey
Turn Asuka
Fire Lynch

Aleister Black, Finn Balor, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Velveteen Dream
Turn - Aleister Black
Fire - Finn Balor

heel Stephanie McMahon 1999-02, babyface GM Stephanie McMahon 2002-03, Stephanie McMahon 2013- present


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Velveteen Dream
> Turn - Aleister Black
> Fire - Finn Balor
> 
> heel Stephanie McMahon 1999-02, babyface GM Stephanie McMahon 2002-03, Stephanie McMahon 2013- present


Push baby Steph
Turn Fun Bag Steph 
Fire Old Stephen 

Nidia, Oscar, Paul Bearer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Paul Bearer
Turn - Nidia
Fire - Oscar

The Singh Brothers, Daivari (Not the guy on 205Live), Ricardo Rodriguez,


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Push - Paul Bearer
> Turn - Nidia
> Fire - Oscar
> 
> The Singh Brothers, Daivari (Not the guy on 205Live), Ricardo Rodriguez,


Push the Singh's 
Turn Daivari 
Fire Ricardo 

Queen Victoria (from the 80s), Red Rooster, Samu.


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

zrc said:


> Push the Singh's
> Turn Daivari
> Fire Ricardo
> 
> Queen Victoria (from the 80s), Red Rooster, Samu.



Push Victoria
Turn Samu
Fire Red Rooster

---
Absolution
Riott Squad
The IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Riott Squad (because of Ruby)
Turn Absolution
Fire The IIconics

Phantasio, Mantaur, Roman Reigns


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Roman(yep)
T-Phantasio
F-Mantaur

Batista,Lesnar,Mason Ryan.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Brock Lesnar
Turn - Batista 
Fire - Mason Ryan

Raven, Aleister Black, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Bray Wyatt
Turn Aleister Black
Fire the massively overrated Raven

Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Kevin Owens (sorry)

Lita, Charlotte, Mickie James


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, I don't care. There's really no loss in any option. 

Push Mickie
Turn Lita
Fire Charlotte

Vince, Kevin Dunn, Stephanie

I know everyone's gonna fire Dunn, but just for the sake of the question, a "push" in this case would be more control.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Mickie
T-Charlotte 
F-Lita

Harper,Rowan,Kane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok then, whatever. 

Vince needs to be fired, though.....

Push Harper
Turn Rowan
Fire Kane

Taker, Triple H, Cena


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Triple H, push him for having more power and say in storylines. 
Turn - John Cena, why the hell not. 
Fire - Undertaker, he needs to go. 

Jason Jordan, Jinder Mahal, MoJo Rawley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jinder Mahal
Turn Jason Jordan 
Fire Mojo Rawley

Jeff Hardy, Shinsuke Nakamura, Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Shinsuke Nakamura
Fire - Jeff Hardy

Revival, Usos, Bar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RBrooks said:


> Push - Samoa Joe
> Turn - Shinsuke Nakamura
> Fire - Jeff Hardy
> 
> Revival, Usos, Bar


Push - The Usos
Turn - The Bar
Fire - The Revival

Kane & Bryan, Kevin Owens & Chris Jericho, Miz & Mizdow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Unfortunately, it has to be Miz and Mizdow, because Damien Sandow is literally my favourite wrestler of the last decade outside of Asuka, CM Punk and possibly Bray Wyatt but not definitively Bray Wyatt. I hate the Mizdow character, though. Hate it. For the sake of the performer involved, I'm pushing him, and then dropping it at the first possible opportunity.

Enough rambling

Turn - Owens and Jericho, who I really should be pushing because they're by far the best unit of the three, but they've been pushed and I want a Sandow push.

Fire - Bryan and Kane, because Kane sucks and I give less than two shits about Bryan.

Alexa Bliss and The Great Khali, Carmella and Giant Gonzalez, Asuka and The Rock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Damn , I opened up this ridiculousness. 

Push - Asuka and The Rock
Turn - Alexa Bliss and The Great Khali
Fire - Carmella and Giant Gonzalez

Sheamus, Drew McIntyre, Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huh? We've been doing multiple people forever.

I was kinda hoping one of the Bliss fans would answer that one, since I want to see how deep the fandom goes, but no matter. The right person won, that being Asuka, regardless of her partner.

Push Cesaro
Turn Mcintyre
Fire Sheamus

I was split on who to keep. I think Sheamus is slightly better than Mcintyre, but not enough that I feel strongly enough to keep him. Ultimately, the determining factor is that Sheamus was a HORRIBLE babyface, so turning him just wasn't a good option. Mcintyre on the other hand, I've heard is a better babyface, even though I haven't seen it.

Also, Mcintyre has a vastly better look than Sheamus does, for whatever that's worth. I've always found Sheamus hard to take seriously, whereas Mcintyre looks like the world champion.

Braun Strowman, Jeff Hardy, Finn Balor


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Huh? We've been doing multiple people forever.


Yeah I know, it's just I gave tag team nominees now. Not a fan of tag teams in this thread, unless it was a real tag team, not random 2 people. 

I'm a Bliss fan btw, but I can't ignore the team of Asuka and The Rock. 

As far as Sheamus being better than Drew, I usually tend to agree with you, but not on this. I think McIntyre is better at everything than Sheamus, especially the look (but you're already pointed that out). Mic skills are debatable here, but I'd like to see Drew get a real push, so he could cut longer promos, than we'll know how good or bad he really is. 
Btw, if we're talking mic skills, he's definitely better than Cesaro. 

Anyway. 
Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - Finn Balor
Fire - Jeff Hardy

Shawn Michaels, Hulk Hogan, Chris Jericho (all prime)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Braun Strowman
Fire Finn Balor

EDIT

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Shawn Michaels
Fire Hulk Hogan

Asuka, Charlotte Flair, Ronda Rousey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Ronda Rousey
Turn - Asuka
Fire - Charlotte Flair

Randy Orton, Kevin Owens, Ricochet


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push - Owens
Turn - Orton
Fire - Ricochet

Benoit, Angle, Bryan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Chris 
Turn Kurt 
Fire Bryan 

Savage, Steamboat, Flair


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

zrc said:


> Push Chris
> Turn Kurt
> Fire Bryan
> 
> Savage, Steamboat, Flair


Push Savage
Turn Flair
Fire Steamboat

Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks & Bayley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Becky
Turn - Sasha 
Fire - Bayley

Becky Lynch, Sami Zayn Rusev


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Becky Lynch
Turn: Sami Zayn
Fire: Rusev

Aiden English, Dolph Ziggler, Jinder Mahal


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That's cruel. 

Push - Aiden English. He'll at least be someone new. 
Turn - Dolph Ziggler. 
Fire - Jinder Mahal. 

Bobby Roode, Dean Ambrose, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Dean Ambrose
Turn: Bobby Roode
Fire: Shinsuke Nakamura (nothing against him)

Buddy Murphy, Hideo Itami, Mustafa Ali


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Hideo Itami
Turn - Buddy Murphy
Fire - Muastafa Ali

Braun Strowman, Randy Orton, Kevin Owens


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Push:* Kevin Owens
*Turn:* Braun Strowman
*Fire:* Randy Orton (I like Randy, but he is hardly there as it is and he has had a good run)


Now time for the MMA Edition!

Bobby Lashley, Brock Lesnar, Ronda Rousey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Ronda (as long as it doesn't come at Asuka's expense)
Turn: Bob
Fire: Brock

Brock needs to be fired only because Lashley isn't pushed, so turning him means shit. If Bob were pushed like Brock, he'd be even worse.

Styles, Joe, Ziggler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Jesus. 

Push - Ronda
Turn - Brock
Fire - Lashley, hate him more than Brock. 

Edit:
Push - Joe
Turn - Styles
Fire - Ziggler


Shelton Benjamn, Jeff Hardy, Eric Young


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Jeff Hardy
Turn: Eric Young
Fire: Shelton Benjamin (nothing against him)

Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Push: Jeff Hardy
> Turn: Eric Young
> Fire: Shelton Benjamin (nothing against him)
> 
> Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins


Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Roman Reigns
Fire - Randy Orton

Dolph Ziggler, Elias, Rusev


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Dolph Ziggler
Turn: Elias
Fire: Rusev

Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Jason Jordan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Jason Jordan

Drew McIntyre, Sami Zayn, Seth Rollins


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Sami Zayn
Fire: Drew McIntyre (nothing against him)

John Cena, Kane, Sheamus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - John Cena
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Kane

Ricochet, Rey Mysterio, Kalisto


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Kalisto
Turn Rey Mysterio
Fire Ricohet

Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Toni Storm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Toni Storm
Turn: Royce
Fire: Kay

Triple H, Randy Orton, Batista


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Triple H
Turn Batista
Fire Orton

Arn Anderson, Tully Blanchard, Barry Windham


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Arn Anderson
Turn: Tully Blanchard
Fire: Barry Windham

Batista, Edge, Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Edge
Turn Kurt Angle
Fire Batista

Chris Jericho, Edge, Randy Orton


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Chris Jericho
Turn: Edge
Fire: Randy Orton (nothing against him )

Bubba Ray Dudley, Christian, Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Christian
Fire Bubba Ray Dudley

Christian, Matt Hardy, D-Von Dudley


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push: Christian
Turn: Matt Hardy
Fire: D-Von Dudley

Jeri-Show, Rated RKO, Morrison & Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rated-RKO
Turn Jeri-Show
Fire Morrison & Miz

Kane, Undertaker, Diesel


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Undertaker
Turn: Kane
Fire: Diesel

AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - AJ Styles 
Turn - Dean Ambrose
Fire - Kevin Owens

Bobby Roode, Dolph Ziggler, Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Ziggler
Turn Roode ( He needs it badly. ) 
Fire Benjamin

Bob Backlund, Iron Shiek, "Superstar" Billy Graham


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bob Backlund
Turn - Iron Shiek
Fire - Billy Graham

Styles, Ricochet, Mysterio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Styles
Turn - Mysterio
Fire - Ricochet

Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Triple H


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Shawn Michaels 
Turn - Triple H
Fire - Bret Hart

I would fire Triple H, but he's the only hope that WWE gets at least slightly better after Vince is gone. I never was a fan of Bret or Michaels, but Shawn is definitely better overall, so he gets the push. 

MoJo Rawley, Eric Young, Jason Jordan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Eric Young
Turn - Jason Jordan
Fire - Mojo Rawley

The Bella Twins, The IIconics, LayCool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Bella Twins
Turn The IIconics
Fire LayCool

Shinsuke Nakamura, Braun Strowman, Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - Shinsuke Nakamura
Fire - Finn Balor

Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin, Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Kevin Owens
Fire Braun Strowman

Roman Reigns, Drew McIntyre, Baron Corbin


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Push Drew 
Turn Corbin
Fire Reigns sorry dude I hear Impact needs some guys.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

@MarkOfAllMarks, you didn't give nominees, so I will. You chose right, btw. 

Sheamus, Jeff Hardy, Eric Young


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push - Jeff Hardy
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Eric Young

Ricky Steamboat, Terry Funk, Dusty Rhodes


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Push - Jeff Hardy
> Turn - Sheamus
> Fire - Eric Young
> 
> Ricky Steamboat, Terry Funk, Dusty Rhodes


Push Ricky Steamboat
Turn Dusty Rhodes (heel dusty? probably won't work but sounds interesting.)
Fire Terry Funk (nothing against Terry Funk but he was more a hardcore legend then anything)

To be fair you gave me a hard one. In any other situation I would not fire Terry Funk but against Ricky Steamboat and Dusty Rhodes you gave me no choice.

Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rey Mysterio
Turn - Eddie Guerrero
Fire - Chris Jericho

Chris Benoit, Daniel Bryan, Dean Malenko


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Chris Benoit
Turn Daniel Bryan
Fire Dean Malenko

Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

PUSH Chris Jericho (FOTC after Austin/Rock)
TURN Eddie Guerrero (loved heel Eddie even tho he was always a lil bit)
FIRE Chris Benoit 

Brooklyn Brawler, Barry Horowitz, Curt Hawkins


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

really bro

Push Curt Hawkins 
Turn Brooklyn Brawler
Fire Barry Horowitz

Undertaker
Eddie Guerrero
AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Undertaker
Fire Eddie Guerrero

CM Punk, Finn Balor, Rob Van Dam


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: CM Punk
Turn: Finn Balor
Fire: Rob Van Dam (nothing against him )

Booker T, Daniel Bryan, Edge


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Bryan
Turn: Edge
Fire: Booker T

Sorry, Book. :booklel Booker is really underrated, though. Tough choices.

Seth Rollins, Bobby Roode, Samoa Joe.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Samoa Joe
Fire: Bobby Roode (sorry, nothing against him )

Andrade Cien Almas, Dean Ambrose, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Push Cien
Turn Drew
Fire Ambrose

Breezango, B-Team, Slater and Ryhno


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Slater and Rhyno
Turn - B- Team
Fire - Breezango


Chris Benoit, Roman Reigns, The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Benoit
Turn Reigns
Fire Warrior

Edge & Christian, Hardy Boyz, Dudley Boyz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Edge and Christian
Turn - Dudley Boyz
Fire - Hardy Boyz

Candice LeRae, Dakota Kai, Bianca Bel Air


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Dakota Kai
Turn Candice LeRae
Fire Bianca Bel Air

Molly Holly, Victoria, Gail Kim


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lord Trigon said:


> Push Dakota Kai
> Turn Candice LeRae
> Fire Bianca Bel Air
> 
> Molly Holly, Victoria, Gail Kim


Push - Gail Kim
Turn - Molly Holly
Fire - Victoria

Michelle McCool, Layla, Eve Torres


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Layla
Turn: Michelle McCool
Fire: Eve Torres

Baron Corbin, The Miz, Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push The Miz
Turn Baron Corbin
Fire Shelton

Rob Conway, Sylvain Grenier, Rene Dupree


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Rene Dupree
Turn: Rob Conway
Fire: Sylvain Grenier

Randy Orton, Shinsuke Nakamura, Triple H


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Nakamura
Turn Triple H
Fire Orton

Billy Kidman, Juventud Guerrera, Tajiri


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Tajiri
Turn - Juventud Guerrera
Fire - Billy Kidman


Mexicools, La Reistance, Heavy Machinery


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Heavy Machinery
Turn: Mexicools
Fire: La Resistance

Big Cass, Chris Benoit, Jinder Mahal


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Mexicools
Turn La Resistance
Fire Heavy Machinery

The Oddities, Kaientai, Disciples of the Apocalypse


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Chris Benoit
Turn - Big Cass
Fire - Jinder Mahal

Push- Kaientai
Turn- DOA
Fire - The Oddities

Lex Luger, Junkyard Dog, Arn Anderson


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Anderson (very underrated talent)
Turn JYD
Fire Luger

Triple HGH, Batista, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Triple H
Fire Batista

Kevin Owens, Kevin Nash, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Mr. Kennedy
Fire - Kevin Nash

Nakamura, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - AJ Styles
T - Samoa Joe
F - Shinsuke Nakamura

AJ Styles, Tajiri, Hideo Itami


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Hideo Itami
Turn - Tajiri
Fire - AJ Styles

Kevin Nash, Kevin Owens, Kevin Sullivan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Owens
Turn: Nash
Fire: Sullivan 

Scott Steiner, Jeff Jarrett, DDP


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: DDP
Turn: Jeff Jarrett 
Fire: Scott Steiner

Drew McIntyre, Kevin Owens, Finn Balor.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Shania Twain's biggest fan
Turn: Drew Mcintyre
Fire: Finn Balor

Bray Wyatt, Asuka, Braun Strowman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Braun Strowman. Right now he needs the push. Bray needs it too, but NOW we want Strowman. 
Turn - Bray Wyatt. I don't even know if he is a face or a heel anymore. 
Fire - Asuka. If it comes down to this, the woman would have to go. :shrug

Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, the woman should go. The woman who has 1000x more charisma and is better than both men put together. fpalm

How does this forum not give me an aneurysm, I swear.

Push - Jericho
Turn - Michaels
Fire - Eddie

Chris Benoit, Daniel Bryan, William Regal


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Push - William Regal
Turn - Chris Benoit
Fire - Daniel Bryan

Bischoff , Russo , Vince


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

drougfree said:


> Push - William Regal
> Turn - Chris Benoit
> Fire - Daniel Bryan
> 
> Bischoff , Russo , Vince


Push - Vince
Turn - Russo
Fire - Bischoff

TBK, Dolph Ziggler, John Morrison


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Morrison
Turn Ziggy
Fire Kendrick

Curt Hennig, The ****** Tonk Man, Rick Rude


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Curt Hennig
Turn: Rick Rude
Fire: Honky Tonk Man

John Cena, Batista, Randy Orton.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Push: Curt Hennig
> Turn: Rick Rude
> Fire: Honky Tonk Man
> 
> John Cena, Batista, Randy Orton.


P - John Cena
T - Randy Orton
F - Batista

Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar, Shawn Michaels


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Michaels
Turn Reigns 
Fire Lesnar 

Scott Steiner, Sting, Kevin Nash


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Push Sting, Turn Steiner, Fire Nash.

Almas, Jason Jordan, Gargano


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Boots To Chests said:


> Push Sting, Turn Steiner, Fire Nash.
> 
> Almas, Jason Jordan, Gargano


P - Jordan
T - Gargano
F - Almas

Buddy Murphy, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> P - Jordan
> T - Gargano
> F - Almas
> 
> Buddy Murphy, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan


P - Murphy

T - Seth 

F - Bryan

Gable, Rusev, Roode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push -Rusev
Turn - Gable
Fire - Roode

Johnny Gargano, Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

P - Joe

T - Gargano 

F - Bryan

Moon, Bliss, Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Boots To Chests said:


> P - Joe
> 
> T - Gargano
> 
> ...


P - Bliss
T - Banks
F - Moon

Alexa Bliss, Charlotte Flair, Carmella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Charlotte
Fire - Carmella

Alexa Bliss, Roman Reigns, Bobby Roode


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Roman
Turn: Alexa
Fire: Roode

Cesaro, Balor, Drew


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Push: Roman
> Turn: Alexa
> Fire: Roode
> 
> Cesaro, Balor, Drew


Push Drew
Turn Cesaro
Fire Balor

Stephanie McMahon, Bruce Prichard, Mark Carrano


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

This nothing anyone would want to choose, but just to keep this going: 

Push - Prichard
Turn - Carrano
Fire - Stephanie

Neville, Sheamus, Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Sheamus
Turn - Neville
Fire - Balor

Buddy Murphy, The Miz, Enzo Amore


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Miz
Turn - Murphy
Fire - Enzo

Jason Jordan, Drew McIntyre, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Dolph Ziggler
Fire Jason Jordan

AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Samoa Joe, should win the WWE Title at SummerSlam. 
Turn - AJ Styles, although he doesn't belong on the heel side, but I wouldn't push him. 
Fire - Bobby Roode, don't see anything worth in him. 

Nakamura, Asuka, Kairi Sane


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Kairi
Fire: Nakamura

Byran, Punk, Styles


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Push: Punk
Turn: AJ
Fire: DB

Sasha, Becky, Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Sasha Banks
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Asuka

EC3, Damien Sandow, Enzo Amore


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Sandow
Turn: EC3
Fire: Enzo

Bo Dallas, Tye Dillinger, Chad Gable


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Awesome choices.

Push Sandow
Turn EC3 (he'd kill it as a heel)
Fire: Enzo

I thought of an interesting one. Think mid to late 1997:

Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Austin
Turn: Michaels 
Fire: Bret

Viscera, Gangrel, Mark Henry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Mark Henry
Turn Viscera
Fire Gangrel

Triple H, JBL, Bobby Lashley


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Triple H
Turn: Bobby Lashley
Fire: JBL

Big Show, Kane, Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DammitC said:


> Push: Triple H
> Turn: Bobby Lashley
> Fire: JBL
> 
> Big Show, Kane, Undertaker


I'm guessing you dislike JBL because you didn't mention that you have nothing against him :lol

Push Undertaker
Turn Kane
Fire Big Show

Rey Mysterio, Edge, Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Sasha Banks
> Turn - Becky Lynch
> Fire - Asuka












Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Batista
Fire Edge

Asuka, Io Shirai, Kairi Sane


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Fire-all 
Big Cass,Bo Dallas,and Adam Rose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bo Dallas
Turn Adam Rose
Fire Big Cass

Fandango, Tye Dillinger, Jinder Mahal


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Push-Jinder
Turn-Dango
Fire-Tye
Curtis Axel,Ric Flair,Enzo Amore


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ric Flair
Turn Curtis Axel
Fire Enzo Amore

Naomi, Peyton Royce, Bayley


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Push-Peyton Royce
Turn-Bayley
Fire-Naomi
Jey Uso,Luke Harper,Big E


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Luke Harper
Turn Jey Uso
Fire Big E

Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, The Miz


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Push-Miz
Turn-Seth
Fire-Finn
AJ Styles,Cm Punk,John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn John Cena
Fire CM Punk

Karl Anderson, Cesaro, Fandango


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Anderson
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Fandango 

Sheamus, Rey Mysterio, John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Sheamus 
Fire John Cena

Santino Marella, Cody Rhodes, CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Cody Rhodes
T - Santino Marella
F - CM Punk

Kane, Undertaker, Steve Austin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push - Stone Cold Steve Austin
Turn - Underaker
Fire - Kane

Rey Mysterio, Christian, R-Truth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Rey Mysterio
T - Christian
F - R-Truth

John Morrison, The Miz, R Truth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: John Morrison
Turn: The Miz
Fire: R-Truth

Cesaro, Dolph Ziggler, Elias.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn Elias
Fire Cesaro

Jack Swagger, Damien Sandow, CM Punk


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Punk
Turn Sandow
Fire Swagger ( Nothing personal, Jack. )

Bam Bam Bigelow, Chris Kanyon, DDP


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: DDP
Turn: Bam Bam Bigelow
Fire: Chris Kanyon

Alberto Del Rio, Christian, Jack Swagger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Christian
Turn Alberto Del Rio
Fire Jack Swagger

Mark Henry, Jack Swagger, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Henry
Turn Swagger
Fire Kennedy ( His act got old for me FAST. )

Jeff Jarrett, Booker T , Scott Steiner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Jarrett
Turn Booker T
Fire Scott Steiner

Goldberg, Brock Lesnar, Ken Shamrock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Jeff Jarrett
> Turn Booker T
> Fire Scott Steiner
> 
> Goldberg, Brock Lesnar, Ken Shamrock


Push - Lesnar
Turn - Shamrock
Fire - Goldberg

Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose
Seth Rollins & Jason Jordan


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Fire - Seth Rollins and Jordan
Push - Seth Rollins and Ambrose
Turn - Seth and THE BIG DOOOOG

Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

DELITE said:


> Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle


You're awful.

Push - Ric Flair
Turn - Shawn Michaels
Fire - Kurt Angle

-

Let's try some of the talk show dudes!

Roddy Piper, The Miz, Chris Jericho


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Piper 
Turn Jericho
Fire Miz in a rocket heading towards the sun. 

Vader, Stan Hansen, Bruiser Brody


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Vader
Turn Hansen
Fire Brody (regretfully though)

Al Snow, Steve Blackman, The Hurricane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

zrc said:


> Push Piper
> Turn Jericho
> Fire Miz in a rocket heading towards the sun.
> 
> Vader, Stan Hansen, Bruiser Brody


P - Vader
T - Brody
F - Hansen

Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Drew McIntyre
Fire Dolph Ziggler

Undertaker, Sting, Bray Wyatt


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Sting
Fire - Undertaker

Apollo Crews, Eric Young, Chad Gable


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Chad Gable
Turn: Eric Young
Fire: Apollo Crews.

Andrade Cien Almas, Shinsuke Nakamura, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Daniel Bryan
T - Shinsuke Nakamura
F - Cien Almas

Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, The Miz


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

P Jericho 
T Angle 
F Miz 

Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kenny Omega, Kazuchika Okada.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Omega
Turn - Okada
Fire - Tanahashi

Bobby Lashley, Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Roman Reigns
T - Brock Lesnar
F - Bobby Lashley

Peyton Royce, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Charlotte Flair
Fire - Peyton Royce

Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch, Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Becky
T-Rollins
F-Joe(unfortunately)

Orton,Nakamura,Jinder.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Shinsuke Nakamura
T - Randy Orton
F - Jinder

Baron Corbin, Kevin Owens, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Shinsuke Nakamura
Fire - Baron Corbin

Samoa Joe, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Push Joe
Turn AJ
Fire Bryan

Braun, Wyatt, Bo


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Braun Strowman
Fire - Bo Dallas

Randy Orton, Bobby Lashley, Jason Jordan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: Jason Jordan
Fire: Bobby Lashley.

Roman Reigns, Jinder Mahal, Baron Corbin.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:cry2

Push - Roman Reigns
Turn - Jinder Mahal
Fire - Baron Corbin

Sheamus, Drew McIntyre, Randy Orton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Drew
Turn Shaymoose
Fire Orton 

Mankind, Dude Love, Cactus Jack


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cactus Jack: turn
Mankind: push
Dude Love: fire (as if there's another choice :lol)

Styles, Bryan, Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I literally gave these guys 7 posts earlier :lol

Push - Samoa Joe 
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - AJ Styles

Sami Zayn, Neville, Corey Graves (non-retired)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Neville
Turn Zayn
Fire Graves

Steve "Lethal Weapon" Blackman, Al Snow, Shane "The Hurricane" Helms


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Hurricane
Turn - Blackman
Fire - Al Snow

Big Show, Randy Orton, Booker T


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Booker
Turn Show ( He is known for it after all. ) 
Fire Orton

Goldberg, Batista, Scott Steiner


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Goldberg
Turn - Steiner
Fire - Batista

Always hated Batista. And I'll keep Steiner just because he's funny. 

If we're talking wrestlers, that turn a lot... 

Kane, Big Show, Chris Jericho


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Jericho
Turn Show
Fire Kane (sorries, big man)

Earthquake, Big Bossman, Yokozuna


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Yokozuna
T - Bossman
F - Earthquake

Drew McIntyre, Edge, The Miz


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a tough one.

Push Edge
Turn Miz
Fire Drew 

Bruno Sammartino, Andre the Giant, Hulk Hogan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Bruno
Turn: Hogan
Fire: Andre

Sorry Andre. :mj2

The Miz, Sheamus, Cesaro.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ugh. 

Push: The Miz
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Sheamus (he's close to retirement anyway)

McIntyre, Elias, Bobby Roode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Elias
Turn - McInytre
Fire - Roode

Alexa Bliss, Brock Lesnar, Finn Balor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Bliss
Turn: Balor
Fire: Lesnar

Kofi Kingston, Chad Gable, Titus O'neal


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Push Kofi
Turn Chad
Fire Titus

Velveteen Dream, Johnny Gargano, Adam Cole


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Kofi Kingston
Turn: Chad Gable
Fire: Titus O'Neal

Edit: 

Push: Johnny Gargano
Turn: Adam Cole
Fire: Velveteen Dream (nothing against him )

Bobby Lashley, Drew McIntyre, Roman Reigns


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Making It Rain said:


> Push - Elias
> Turn - McInytre
> Fire - Roode
> 
> Alexa Bliss, Brock Lesnar, Finn Balor


Easy one!

Push - Alexa
Turn - Balor
Fire - Lesnar

Non-wrestlers (push meaning just to make them more prominent in their role):

James Ellsworth, Paige, Renee Young.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Push: Kofi Kingston
> Turn: Chad Gable
> Fire: Titus O'Neal
> 
> ...


Knew it was hard hehe.

Push Drew
Turn Bobby
Fire Roman

Rhyno, Kane, Goldust


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Renee
Turn James
Fire Paige 

Grado, Hornswoggle, Great Khali


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Grado
Turn - Hornswoggle
Fire - Khali

Brothers of Destruction, Two Man Power Trip, Rated RKO


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Grado
> Turn - Hornswoggle
> Fire - Khali
> 
> Brothers of Destruction, Two Man Power Trip, Rated RKO


Push BOD
Turn Rated RKO
Fire Two Man Power Trip

Acolytes, Steiner Brothers, Legion of Doom.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Push Elias
Turn Bobby Roode
Fire Vince McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

zrc said:


> Push BOD
> Turn Rated RKO
> Fire Two Man Power Trip
> 
> Acolytes, Steiner Brothers, Legion of Doom.


P - LOD
T - Steiner Brothers
F - Acolytes

Sheamus, Samoa Joe, Cesaro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Sheamus

Sasha Banks, Bayley, Becky Lynch


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Becky Lynch. :becky
Turn: Bayley
Fire: Sasha Banks

Sonya Deville, Ember Moon, Peyton Royce.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Ember
Turn Sonya
Fire Peyton 

Lana, Alexa Bliss, Carmella.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Carmella
Turn - Alexa Bliss
Fire - Lana

B Team, SAnity, The Bar


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push The Bar
Turn Sanity
Fire The B Team

Chavo Guerrero Jr., Rey Mysterio, Pentagon Dark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Rey Mysterio
T - Pentagon Dark
F - Chavo

Ricochet, Johnny Gargano, Aleister Black


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Garg
Turn Black
Fire Ricochet 

Kelly Kelly, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kelly Kelly
Turn Eva Marie


Evan Bourne, Neville, Finn Balor


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Neville
Turn - Finn Balor
Fire - Evan Bourne

Chris Jericho, Sheamus, Randy Orton


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Jericho
Turn Sheamus
Fire Orton

Test, Albert, Rikishi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rikishi
Turn Test

Christian, Rey Mysterio, Rob Van Dam


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Christian
Turn Rey
Fire RVD

Billy Gunn, Road Dogg, X-Pac


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Gunn
Turn PAC
Fire Dogg.

R-Truth, Goldust, Tyler Breeze.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Breeze
Turn - Goldust
Fire - Truth

Daniel Bryan, Sami Zayn, Cesaro 

I know what will happen... :no:


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Bryan
Turn Cesaro
Fire Zayn

Big John Studd, Tugboat, King Kong Bundy,


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wildcat410 said:


> Push Bryan
> Turn Cesaro
> Fire Zayn
> 
> Big John Studd, Tugboat, King Kong Bundy,


P - Big John Studd
T - King Kong Bundy
F - Tugboat

Daniel Bryan, Eddie Guerrero, Johnny Gargano


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh man. 

Push - Johny Gargano
Turn - Eddie Guerrero 
Fire - Daniel Bryan. Sorry DB, now Johny needs the push more, and I would never fire Eddie. There's no win scenario here btw. 

Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar, Bobby Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Bobby Lashley
Fire Brock Lesnar

Adam Cole, Kevin Owens, Kenny Omega


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Kenny Omega
Fire - Adam Cole. I HATE him. His bland personality reminds me of Ziggler, and I can't stand that baybay shit he's always shouting, it's cringeworthy. 

Aleister Black, Tommaso Ciampa, EC3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn EC3
Fire Tommaso Ciampa

CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Jack Swagger


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - CM Punk
Turn - Cody
Fire - Swagger

Sami Zayn, Samoa Joe, Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Sami Zayn
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Samoa Joe

Eric Young, Alexander Wolfe, Killian Dain


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Eric Young
Turn - Killian Dain
Fire - Alexander Wolfe

John Cena, Shinsuke Nakamura, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn John Cena
Fire Shinsuke Nakamura

CM Punk, Vladimir Kozlov, R-Truth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - R-Truth
Turn - CM Punk
Fire - Kozlov

Buddy Murphy, Drew Gulak, Hideo Itami


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Buddy Murphy
Turn: Hideo Itami
Fire: Drew Gulak.

Braun Strowman, Samoa Joe, Drew McIntyre.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Drew McIntyre

Charlotte Flair, Mickie James, Trish Stratus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Charlotte Flair
T - Trish Stratus
F - Mickie James

Randy Orton, Tommaso Ciampa, Kevin Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ciampa for the time being. 
Turn - Owens, why not. 
Fire - Orton, good riddance. 

Wow, page 100 and still going. 

Braun, Jericho, Lashley


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Are Braun and Jericho heel or face right now? :lol

regardless

Push: Braun
Turn: Jericho
Fire: Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Are Braun and Jericho heel or face right now? :lol
> 
> regardless
> 
> ...


You made my mistake. :smile2:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You made my mistake. :smile2:


Oh shit you're right! :lol We've come full circle :CENA

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Lana


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Mandy Rose
Turn Lana

JBL, Booker T, Tazz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - JBL
Turn - Booker T
Fire - Tazz

Kane, Boogeyman, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push - Kane (Prime)
Turn - Bray
Fire - Boogey

Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, "Cowboy" James Storm


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Push Storm
Turn Sabin
Fire Shelly 
Bray,Harper,Rowan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Harper
T-Bray
F-Rowan

Piper,Hogan,Andre.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Hogan
T - Andre
F - Piper

Kane, Steve Austin, Mankind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Steve Austin
Turn Kane

Shane McMahon, Elias, Rusev


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

Push: Elias
Turn: Rusev 
Fire: Shane

Owens, Cesaro, Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Strowman
Turn Owens

Roman Reigns, John Cena, Daniel Bryan


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

P - DB
T - JC
F - RR

RVD, JBL, Y2J


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: RVD
Turn: Y2J
Fire: JBL 

Neville, Seth Rollins, Rob Van Dam.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Seth Rollins
T - Neville
F - RVD

EC3, Kevin Owens, The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Miz
Turn Kevin Owens

Bray Wyatt, Bo Dallas, Matt Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Matt Hardy
Fire - Bo Dallas

Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura, Neville


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Zayn
Turn Nakamura
Fire Neville

HHH, JBL, Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push JBL
Turn Triple H
Fire Reigns

Reigns, Asuka, Carmella


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Asuka
Turn Reigns
Fire Carmella

CM Punk, Mankind, Triple H


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Push Punk
Turn Mankind
Fire HHH

HBK, Bret Hart, Angle


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Push Punk
> Turn Mankind
> Fire HHH
> 
> HBK, Bret Hart, Angle


Push Bret
Turn Angle
Fire HBK

Sable, Chyna, Trish Stratus


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Trish
Turn Sable
Fire Chyna

The British Bulldog, Terry Funk, Owen Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Owen Hart
Turn - Terry Funk
Fire - BB

Wade Barret, Neville, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Push The British Bulldog
Turn Owen Hart
Fire Terry Funk


Undertaker, Hulk Hogan (92-94) , Ric Flair.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Owen Hart
> Turn - Terry Funk
> Fire - BB
> 
> Wade Barret, Neville, Drew McIntyre


Push Neville
Turn Drew McIntyre 
Fire Wade Barrett


Undertaker Hogan (92-94) Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Undertaker
Turn Ric Flair

Triple H, Eddie Guerrero, Ken Shamrock


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

Push: Eddie
Turn: Triple H
Fire: Ken Shamrock
Randy Orton, Edge, Batista


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Orton
T - Edge
F - Batista

Rusev, Lana, Aiden English


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

Push: Rusev
Turn: Aiden
Fire: Lana
Big Show, Kane, Jinder Mahal


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

If this has to be done... 

Push - Kane
Turn - Big Show
Fire - Mahal

Kurt Angle, Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Kurt
Turn Daniel
Fire Rey ( Sorry Rey Rey )

Curt Hennig, Dean Malenko, Rick Rude


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Never was a fan of all 3. 

Push - Henning
Turn - Rude
Fire - Malenko

James Ellsworth, Great Khali, Hornswoggle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Ellsworth
T - Hornswoggle
F - Khali

Chris Masters, Mr. Kennedy, Carlito


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Mr.Kennedy 
Turn - Carlito
Fire - Chris Masters

Braun, Lashley, Reigns


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Push Braun

Turn Lashley

Fire Reigns


Ambrose, Styles, Zigger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Styles 
Turn Ambrose

CM Punk, The Great Khali, Xavier Woods


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - CM Punk
Turn - Woods
Fire - Khali

The Miz , R-Truth (2011), Wade Barret


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Wade Barrett
Turn: The Miz
Fire: R-Truth

Curt Hawkins, Heath Slater, Curtis Axel.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Heath Slater
Turn Curtis Axel

Bo Dallas, Adam Rose, No Way Jose


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

Push Bo Dallas
Turn Adam Rose 
Fire No Way Jose

EC3, RVD, Scott Hall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - EC3
T - Scott Hall
F - RVD

Randy Orton, Christian, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Christian

JBL, Batista, Rob Van Dam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - JBL
T - RVD
F - Batista

Luke Harper, Samoa Joe, Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Dean Ambrose

Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Becky Lynch
T - Charlotte
F - Sasha Banks

Trish Stratus, Michelle McCool, Alexa Bliss


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Trish Stratus
Turn: Alexa Bliss
Fire: Michelle McCool

Eve Torres, Kaitlyn, Kelly Kelly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kaitlyn
Turn Eve Torres

Alexa Bliss, Carmella, AJ Lee


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: AJ Lee
Turn: Alexa Bliss
Fire: Carmella

Layla, Maryse, Nikki Bella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Maryse
Turn Nikki Bella

Hornswoggle, James Ellsworth, Santino Marella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - James Ellsworth
Turn - Hornswoggle
Fire - Santino Marella

Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted Dibiase Jr.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Cody Rhodes

Wade Barrett, Kevin Owens, John Morrison


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Randy Orton
> Turn Cody Rhodes
> 
> Wade Barrett, Kevin Owens, John Morrison


Super tough one.

Push Barrett (as Bad News Barrett)
Turn John Morrison
Fire Kevin Owens

I want to do a fun one.

Damien Sandow, The Genius, Mr. Perfect


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Damien Sandow
Turn - Mr. Perfect
Fire - Lanny Poffo, I assume you meant him. 

AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - AJ Styles
T - Daniel Bryan
F - CM Punk

Steve Austin, Undertaker, CM Punk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - CM Punk
Turn - Steve Austin
Fire - Undertaker

Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Sheamus

The Usos, New Day, The Bludgeon Brothers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - The Usos
T - BB
F - New Day

Kevin Owens, Vader, Mankind


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> P - The Usos
> T - BB
> F - New Day
> 
> Kevin Owens, Vader, Mankind


Push Vader
Turn Mankind 
Fire Owens. 

Joey Abs, Pete Gas, Rodney


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

There's no good answer here. 

Push - Pete Gas
Turn - Joey Abs
Fire - Rodney

The Shield, New Day, Sanity


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> There's no good answer here.
> 
> Push - Pete Gas
> Turn - Joey Abs
> ...


Push Sanity 
Turn Shield 
Fire New Day

Blue Meanie, Gillberg, Tiger Ali Singh


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Gillberg
Turn - Blue Meanie
Fire - Tiger Ali Singh

Sheamus, Bobby Lashley, Randy Orton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Sheamus
Turn Bobby Lashley
Fire Randy Orton

Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> Push - Gillberg
> Turn - Blue Meanie
> Fire - Tiger Ali Singh
> 
> Sheamus, Bobby Lashley, Randy Orton


Push Randy 
Turn Bobby
Fire Shaymoose 



Emmanuelle said:


> Push Sheamus
> Turn Bobby Lashley
> Fire Randy Orton
> 
> Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins


Push Rollins
Turn Bryan
Fire Dolph

Crash Holly, Steve Blackman, Raven


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Raven
T - Crash
F - Steve Blackman

Kurt Angle, Brock Lesnar, John Cena


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Kurt Angle
Turn - John Cena
Fire - Brock Lesnar

Triple H, Undertaker, Mick Foley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Triple H
Turn Undertaker
Fire Mick Foley

Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Shawn Michaels


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Shawn Michaels 
Turn - Bret Hart
Fire - Owen Hart

Faarooq, Rhyno, Chris Kanyon


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Faarooq
Turn Kanyon
Fire Rhyno

Henry O. Godwinn, Mideon, Viscera


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Vis
Turn Mideon
Fire HOG

1-2-3 Kid, Bart Gunn, Kwang


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - 1-2-3 Kid
T - Bart Gunn
F - Kwang

Gunner Scott, Sylvester Terkay, Braden Walker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Gunner 
Turn Terkey
Fire Walker

Kizarny, Doink, Gangrel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Doink
Turn - Gangrel
Fire - Kizarny

AJ Lee, Melina, Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Lee
Turn Sasha Banks

Cesaro, Elias, Bobby Roode


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Cesaro
Turn - Roode
Fire - Elias

Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole, Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Tomasso Ciampa
Turn Adam Cole

Adam Cole, EC3, Johnny Gargano


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy. 

Push - Gargano
Turn - EC3
Fire - Cole

Nakamura, Drew McIntyre, Bobby Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Drew McIntyre

EC3, Eddie Edwards, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Del Rio
Turn - EC3
Fire - Eddie Edwards

Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Jericho ( assuming full-time)
Turn Owens

The Steiners, Demolition, The Road Warriors


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Road Warriors 
T - Steiners
F - Demolition

Elias, Damien Sandow, Santino Marella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Santino Marella
Turn Elias

Jason Jordan, Roman Reigns, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Jason Jordan
T - Roman Reigns
F - Shinsuke Nakamura

Buddy Murphy, Adam Cole, Kevin Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Kevin Owens 
Turn - Buddy Murphy
Fire - Adam Cole

Bobby Roode, Sheamus, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Sheamus

Triple H, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Mick Foley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Triple H
T - SCSA
F - Mick Foley

Shawn Michaels, Owen Hart, Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bret Hart
Turn Shawn Michaels

Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Hogan
T - Ultimate Warrior
F - Savage

Ric Flair, Triple H, Sting


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ric Flair
Turn - Sting 
Fire - Triple H

Shawn Michaels, The Rock, Undertaker


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Shawn Michaels
Turn: The Rock
Fire: Undertaker (nothing against him )

Chris Jericho, Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Now, THAT'S hard. 

Push - Chris Jericho. One of my all time favs. 
Turn - Eddie Guerrero. 
Fire - Kurt Angle, I mean.. of course nothing against him, maybe most of the times he was better than Eddie, but I just can't fire Eddie.

Braun, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Bryan
Turn: Styles
Fire: Braun

:braun :mj2

Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa, Velveteen Dream.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Gargano
T - Dream
F - Ciampa

Luke Harper, Barun Strowman, Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Luke Harper
Turn Braun Strowman

Cesaro, The Miz, Sheamus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Miz
Turn : Cesaro
Fire: Sheamus

Titus Worldwide, Bludgeon Brothers, Authors of Pain


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bludgeons
Turn - Authors of Pain
Fire - Titus Worldwide

Ric Flair, Eddie Guerrero, Shawn Michaels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Shawn Michaels
T - Ric Flair
F - Eddie Guerrero

Undertaker, Bret Hart, John Cena


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Undertaker 
Turn - Bret Hart
Fire - John Cena

Christian, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Christian
T - Jeff Hardy
F - Matt Hardy

Shawn Michaels, Kane, Edge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Edge
Turn: HBK
Fire: Kane

Baron Corbin, Jeff Hardy, Apollo Crews


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Baron Corbin

AoP, Sanity, Ascension


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - SAnitY 
Turn - Ascension
Fire - AOP. Honestly, they don't entertain me. Just two big guys that can't talk. Ascension at least have Victor, who could've been pretty decent by himself, and they did well on Fashion Files. By the way, if you count the original NXT Ascension, that had Cameron, I'd fucking push them. 

Mr Kennedy, Edge, Christian


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Edge
Turn - Christian
Fire - Mr. Kennedy


These 3


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

P Rousey
T Flair
F Alexa

Dean Malenko, Perry Saturn, Lance Storm


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Lance Storm
Turn Dean Malenko
Fire Perry Saturn

Dusty Rhodes, Roddy Piper, Harley Race


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Harley Race
Turn Roddy Piper

Sting, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Godammit... umm

Push Austin
Turn Michaels
Fire Sting (even though I'd love to fire Michaels)

Randy Savage, Ric Flair, Ricky Steamboat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ric Flair
Turn Randy Savage

Batista, Jeff Hardy, Sheamus


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Ric Flair
> Turn Randy Savage
> 
> Batista, Jeff Hardy, Sheamus


Too easy.

Push Batista
Turn Jeff Hardy
Fire Sheamus

Daniel Bryan, The Miz, AJ Styles (Preface: these are the top 3 talents in the business right now, and none of them deserve to be fired).


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn The Miz

Dean Ambrose, Drew McIntyre, Braun Strowman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Braun
Turn Drew
Fire Dean

Carmella, Nia Jax, Tamina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Nia Jax
Turn Carmella

Jinder Mahal, Roman Reigns, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Shinsuke
Turn Roman
Fire Jinder

Jushin Thunder Liger, Ultimo Dragon, The Great Sasuke


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Push Jushin Thunder Liger
Turn ultimo dragon
Fire the great sasuke 

Jake 'The Snake Roberts' Dino Bravo, Honky Tony man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jake Roberts
Turn - Dino Bravo
Fire - HTM

Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Charlotte Flair

Sasha Banks, Mickie James, Natalya


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Mickie James
Turn: Sasha Banks
Fire: Natalya

Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Orton
T - Nakamura
F - Jeff Hardy

Randy Orton, Tommaso Ciampa, Brock Lesnar


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: Tommaso Ciampa
Fire: Brock Lesnar

Aleister Black, Johnny Gargano, Lars Sullivan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Johnny Gargano
Turn Aleister Black

Bobby Lashley, Drew McIntyre, Kevin Owens


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Drew McIntyre
Fire: Bobby Lashley

Bray Wyatt, Jason Jordan, Matt Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Jason Jordan
T - Bray Wyatt
F - Matt Hardy

Johnny Gargano, Buddy Murphy, Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Johnny Gargano

Randy Orton, John Cena, Sheamus


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: John Cena (nothing against him)

Big Show, Kane, Mark Henry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kane
Turn Big Show

Triple H, Big Show, The Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Triple H
T - Big Show
F - Undertaker

Rey Mysterio, Ricochet, Kalisto


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Kalisto

Alexa Bliss, Nia Jax, Natalya


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Alexa Bliss
Turn: Natalya
Fire: Nia Jax

Becky Lynch, Carmella, Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Charlotte Flair

John Cena, Jeff Hardy, The Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - John Cena
T - The Miz
F - Jeff Hardy

Alexa Bliss, Damien Sandow, The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Rock
Turn Alexa Bliss

Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks, Asuka


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Push Asuka
Turn Sasha
Fire Charlotte

Kyle O'Reilly, Bobby Fish, Roderick Strong


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Kyle O'Reilly 
Turn - Roderick Strong
Fire - Bobby Fish 

Dolph Ziggler, Sheamus, Big E


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Ziggler
T - Sheamus
F - Big E

Rusev, Daniel Bryan, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Rusev

Samoa Joe, Elias, The Miz


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push The Miz
Turn Samoa Joe
Fire Elias

Hart Foundation ('97), Evolution, Nation of Domination


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Push Nation
Turn Evolution
Fire Hart Foundation

Maria Kanellis
Lana
Alicia Fox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Alicia Fox
T - Lana
F - Maria

Becky Lynch, Candice LeRae, Ruby Riott


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Ruby Riott

John Cena, Kane, Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - John Cena
T - Christian
F - Kane

Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Dean Ambrose

Kane, Matt Hardy, Edge


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Push Matt Hardy
Turn Edge
Fire Kane

Here's a really tough one for y'all.
Undertaker
Shawn Michaels
Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Push Matt Hardy
> Turn Edge
> Fire Kane
> 
> ...


Not for me!

Push Undertaker
Turn Sting 
Fire HBK

Kairi Sane, Carmella, Meiko Satomura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Carmella

Sting, Kevin Nash, Goldberg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Sting
Turn Goldberg
Fire Kevin Nash

Bray Wyatt, Mankind, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Mankind
T - Strowman
F - Wyatt

Elias, Aron Rex, The Godfather


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Elias
Turn Aron Rex

The Brian Kendrick, Mustafa Ali, Drew Gulak


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Drew Gulak
Turn Mustafa Ali
Fire The Brian Kendrick 

Nathan Jones, The Great Khali, Bull Buchanon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Nathan Jones 
T - Bull Buchanan 
F - The Great Khali

Brock Lesnar, Lashley, Ken Shamrock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ken Shamrock
Turn Bobby Lashley

Cody Rhodes, Santino Marella, Kofi Kingston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Cody Rhodes
Turn Kofi Kingston
Fire Santino Marella

Carmella, Nikki Cross, Mandy Rose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Cody
Turn: Kofi
Fire: Santino

Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Cody Rhodes
T - Damien Sandow
F - Wade Barret

Dusty Rhodes, Bob Orton Jr, Ted Dibiase Sr


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ted DiBiase Sr
Turn Bob Orton Jr

CM Punk, The Great Khali, MVP


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Strange ones. 

Push - CM Punk
Turn - MVP 
Fire - Great Khali

Sami Zayn, Bobby Roode, The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Sami Zayn
Turn The Miz

Jeff Hardy, Christian, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - AJ Styles
T - Christian
F - Jeff Hardy

AJ Styles, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn AJ Styles

R-Truth, Samoa Joe, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Lashley
Fire: R-Truth 

Jinder Mahal, Drew McIntyre, Mojo Rawley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Jinder Mahal

Triple H, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Triple H
T - AJ Styles
F - Daniel Bryan

Braun Strowman, Rusev, AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Rusev

Roman Reigns, Samoa Joe, Rusev


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Rusev
Turn Joe
Fire Roman ( Sorry, RR )

The Warlord, The Barbarian, The Big Bossman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Big Bossman
T - Barbarian
F - Walord

Samoa Joe, The Miz, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Joey Headrocker. Your next WWE Champion! (And then I woke up)
Turn - Miz (it's about time anyway)
Fire - Alexa Bliss. She contributes nothing important. 

Kairi Sane, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Seth Rollins
Fire AJ Styles

The Miz, Becky Lynch, Goldust


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Fire AJ Styles


One of the few with the wisdom to make this decision.

Push - The Miz
Turn - Goldust
Fire - Becky Lynch

It's really fire Goldust and turn Becky, but Goldust is so irrelevant. He's barely on tv. Firing Becky would be a delicious troll job, and I couldn't care less at all. In fact, Becky is holding Asuka back, so it should be her. Yeah, Becky.

Asuka, Stone Cold, CM Punk


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Push Austin
Fire Punk
Turn Asuka 

Pete Dunne, Kyle O’Reilly, Adam Cole


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Adam Cole
T - Kyle O’Reilly
F - Pete Dunne

Wade Barret, Neville, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin's had enough of a push ffs.

Push: Wade Barrett
Turn: Drew Mcintyre
Fire: Neville

Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Kevin Owens

Nakamura, Braun, Drew McIntyre


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Drew McIntyre
T - Shinsuke Nakamura
F - Braun Strowman

Luke Harper, Braun Strowman, Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Braun Strowman

Bray Wyatt, Mojo Rawley, Mike Kanellis


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Bobby Lashley
> Turn Braun Strowman
> 
> Bray Wyatt, Mojo Rawley, Mike Kanellis


Push Bray
Turn Mike because really Mojo?
Fire Mojo

New Day, Revival, B Team


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push B Team
Turn New Day

Christian, Rob Van Dam, Edge


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Christian
Turn Edge
Fire RVD

Christian is better than Edge. I've said it. 

Bobby Lashley, Sami Zayn, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Sami Zayn

Bray Wyatt, David Otunga, Adam Rose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push Bray Wyatt and make him relevant again.
Turn Adam Rose heel and make him Leo Kruger again. It was somewhat of a decent gimmick at least. 
Fire David Otunga, the waste of space. 

Cesaro, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Daniel Bryan

Drew McIntyre, Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Seth Rollins
Fire - Dolph Ziggler

I wouldn't want to turn Rollins frankly, he's better as a face. But I want to get rid of Ziggler, and Drew undoubtedly needs a push. 

Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Kevin Owens

Rusev, Damien Sandow, Evan Bourne


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Damien Sandow. One of the most underrated talents of this era. 
Turn - Rusev. He's been cheered since last summer. I repeat: since LAST fucking SUMMER. Why isn't he a face yet? I guess he probably is now, since he's feuding with Almas. Anyway, it took them a year, wow great minds work there. 
Fire - Evan Bourne. Never cared about him. 

Neville, Austin Aries, Ricochet


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Push Neville
Turn Aries
Fire Ricochet

Vader, Bam Bam Bigelow, Yokozuna


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Push ~ Bam Bam Bigelow
Turn ~ Vader
Fire ~ Yokozuna

Tito Santana, Alberto Del Rio, Andrade "Cien" Almas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Del Rio

I don't care what anybody says. Del Rio was great.










Turn - Andrade

Fire - Tito 

Elias, Shelton Benjamin, Killian Dain


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

ADR was indeed great.

Push Elias... I guess.
Turn Dain... I guess.

Umaga, Lars Sullivan, Mark Henry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mark Henry
Umaga
Lars Sullivan

Bo Dallas, Damien Sandow, Becky Lynch


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Becky Lynch
Turn: Bo Dallas
Fire: Damien Sandow

AJ Lee, Carmella, Nikki Bella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Nikki Bella
T - Carmella
F - AJ Lee

Steve Austin, Ember Moon, Chris Masters


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Steve Austin
Turn: Ember Moon
Fire: Chris Masters

John Cena, Shawn Michaels, The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn The Rock
Fire John Cena

Bray Wyatt, Gangrel, Waylon Mercy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: Gangrel
Fire: Waylon Mercy

Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Kurt Angle
T - Jason Jordan 
F - Chad Gable

Adam Cole, Brock Lesnar, RVD


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Angle
Fire Gable
Turn Jordan

AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins
AJ Styles
Daniel Bryan

Kane, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Kane

Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan
Scott Hall
Kevin Nash

Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Chyna


----------



## Crisinho (Aug 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels
Triple H
Chyna

Elias, Ric Flair, Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ric Flair
Turn Elias

Jerry Lawler, Mr. Perfect, Roddy Piper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr. Perfect
Jerry Lawler
Piper

Rey Mysterio, Hideo Itami, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Becky Lynch

Paul Heyman, Paul Ellering, Bobby Heenan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Push Heenan
Turn Heyman

Rhea Ripley, Toni Storm, Tessa Blanchard.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Tessa Blanchard
Turn Rhea Ripley

Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Rob Van Dam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RVD
Austin Aries
Bobby Roode

Samao Joe, Bobby Roode, Randy Orton


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

P Joe
T Bobby

TJP, Tony Nese, Kalisto


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kalisto
Turn TJP

Roman Reigns, Bobby Lashley, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Reigns
Lashley
Strowman

Steve Austin, Kevin Owens, Edge


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Austin
Turn Edge
Fire Owens

Rock, Bryan, Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock
Daniel Bryan
Kane

Daniel Bryan, Steve Austin, AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Stone Cold Steve Austin
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - The Un-Phenomenal AJ Styles

Ryback, Batista, Roman Reigns


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Roman Reigns
Turn Batista
Fire Ryback

Black, Cesaro, Zayn


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Black
Turn Zayn
Fire Cesaro

Velveteen Dream, Dean Ambrose, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

Boy that's a tough one

Push Velveteen Dream
Turn Dean Ambrose
Fire Andrade Cien Almas

A little 2000's what could have been one: Mr Kennedy, MVP, Carlito


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Mr. Kennedy
Turn: MVP
Fire: Carlito

Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns

Sadly, I expect this to be the actual order.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns
Dean Ambrose

Hulk Hogan, Undertaker, Randy Savage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even worse than expected, but then again, not expected with you...

Let's fire the only one who can talk. Genius...

Push - Undertaker
Turn - Savage
Fire - Hogan

Alexa Bliss, Charlotte, Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Lynch
Turn Charlotte 
Fire Alexa

Meiko Satomura, Kairi Sane, Carmella...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Kairi Sane (I guess)
Turn - Meiko Satomura
Fire - Succubus

Kairi Sane, Io Shirai, Lacey Evans...


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Kairi
Turn Io
Fire Lacey Evans

Keith Lee, Ricochet, Adam Cole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kairi Sane TO THE MOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!










Turn Io... she really should be a heel.

Fire Lacey Evans

EDIT:

Push Ricochet
Turn Keith Lee
Fire Cole

Bray Wyatt, Nikki Cross, Nikki Bella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Nikki Cross
Fire - Nikki Bella

Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe

You made the wrong choice, no matter who you fire.


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

Push Joe
Turn Ambrose
Fire Owens (by default)

Cameron, Eli Cottonwood, Kona Reeves


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cameron
Kona Reeves
Eli Cottonwood

Chris Jericho, Drew McIntyre, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Jericho
Turn Eddie

A-Train, Albert, Lord Tensai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

A-Train
Tensai
Albert

Cameron, Ember Moon, Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Ember
Turn Lita
Fire Cameron

AJ Styles, Asuka, Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm actually gonna flip expectations

Push: Asuka
Turn: Carmella
Fire: AJ Styles

If Carmella turns face, her career is dead, because all she can do is be annoying. That's her entire skill tree, annoyance. Take that away and you have nothing. Not to mention, in this scenario, I'm already pushing Asuka so she doesn't have to be fired to make way for Asuka, because Asuka is already getting pushed. AJ Styles on the other hand, while infinitely better than Carmella, is standing in Samoa Joes way of the WWE Championship, and I can't allow that.

Wyatt, Joe, Matt Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now THAT'S some AJ hatred!

Push Bray
Turn Joe
Fire Hardy

AJ Styles, AJ Lee, Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles
Becky Lynch
AJ Lee

Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Eddie Guerrero
Turn Mysterio
Fire Chris Benoit

Alexa Bliss, Hulk Hogan, Papa Shango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not hatred (I mean it is, but I didn't just fire who I hated most). I hate Carmella way more than I hate Styles. I explained why.

Also, I don't care about the womens division, I do care about the mens. My sole focus in the womens division is Asuka, nothing else. Do whatever else you want.

Push: Bliss
Turn: Shango
Fire: Hogan

Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You didn't explain why when I posted that. I have now seen your edit.

Push Joe
Turn KO
Fire Styles... I'm indifferent to him.

Nakamura, Rollins, Luke Harper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Seth Rollins
T - Luke Harper
F - Nakamura

AJ Lee, Paige, Nikki Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Paige
Turn Lee
Fire Bella

Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Charlotte Flair
T - Asuka 
F - Becky Lynch

Cesaro, Johnny Gargano, Seth Rollins


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Becky
Turn Asuka
Fire Charlotte

Lou Thesz, Verne Gagne, Bruno Sammartino


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bruno Sammartino
Lou Thesz
Verne Gagne

New Jack, CM Punk, Undertaker


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Punk
Turn Taker
Fire Jack

Jake Roberts, Texas Tornado, Rick Martel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake Roberts
Rick Martel
Texas Tornado

Adam Cole, Seth Rollins, Drew McIntyre


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Adam Cole
Fire: Drew McIntyre (nothing against him )

Kyle O'Reilly, Lars Sullivan, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Ciampa
Turn O'Reilly
bye Lars 

Brock Lesnar 02', Brock Lesnar 12', Brock Lesnar 14'


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Brock Lesnar 02'
Turn - Brock Lesnar 14'
Fire - Brock Lesnar 12'

2003-2005 Randy Orton, 2007-2009 Randy Orton, 2011 Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push 2011 Randy Orton
Turn 2007-09 Randy Orton

Bo Dallas, Curtix Axel, Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bo Dallas
Turn - Bray Wyatt
Fire - Curtis Axel

Bobby Lashley, Cesaro, Ryback


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Ryback ( Not my fav, but he was over bigtime. )
Turn Cesaro
Dismiss Lashley

Roddy Piper, The Ultimate Warrior, Scott Hall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior
Scott Hall
Piper

Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Daniel Bryan
Fire AJ Styles

Alexa Bliss, Charlotte, Carmella


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Alexa
Turn Charlotte
Fire Carmella

Becky Lynch, Io Shirai, Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks
Io Shirai
Becky Lynch

The Illconics, The Bella Twins, LayCool


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

This is torture. 

Push - The Iconics. At least they're new. 
Turn - LayCool. At least they're pretty (well, Layla is). 
Fire - Bella Twins. At least they're fired. 

Ronda Rousey, Asuka, Charlotte


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push Charlotte
Turn Ronda
Fire Asuka

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Alexa


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Alexa
Turn liv
Fire mandy

Bobby Lashley, Apollo, Cedric


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bobby Lashley
Apollo Crews
Cedric Alexander

Buddy Murphy, Edge, Triple H


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

Murphy
HHH
Edge

Aleister Black, Velveteen Dream, Pete Dunne


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

P Black
T Dream
F Dunne

Mahal, Corbin, Mojo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Mojo Rawley
Turn - Jinder Mahal
Fire - Baron Corbin

X-Pac and Kane
The Acolytes
Sheamus and Cesaro


----------



## Nossair (Aug 5, 2018)

Push The Bar
Turn APA
Fire XPac & Kane

Big E, Elias, Andrade


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Elias
Big E
Cien

Elias, Damien Sandow, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Elias
Turn - Damien Sandow
Fire - Mr Kennedy

Alexa Bliss and Mickie James, Sasha Banks and Bayley, Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks and Bayley
Alexa Bliss and Mickie James
Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan

Sasha Banks, Mickie James, Bayley


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Bayley
Turn The Boss
Fire Mickie

Ronda, Asuka, Alexa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss
Ronda Rousey
Asuka

William Regal, Wade Barret, Neville


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Neville

The Undertaker, Batista, Ric Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair
Undertaker
Batista

AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Ricochet


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn A.J. Styles
Fire Ricochet

Johnny Gargano, Aleister Black, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Johnny Gargano
Aleister Black
Tommaso Ciampa

Triple H, Drew McIntyre, Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Triple H
Turn Sheamus

Adam Cole, EC3, Aleister Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Adam Cole
Fire ECIII

Tommaso Ciampa, Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

P Ciampa
T Shin
F Sami

Sami Callihan, Pete Dunne, Tyler Bate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Pete Dunne
Turn - Tyler Bate
Fire - Sami Callihan, if for no other reason than the Eddie Edwards situation. I never cared about him to begin with, though.

Tomohiro Ishii, Kenny Omega, AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Tyler Bate
Turn Pete Dunne

EDIT
Push Kenny Omega
Turn AJ Styles

Elias, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You clearly need to watch some Ishii if you'd pick Styles over him. Him and Omega from the 2018 G1 was better than any WWE match in years. Maybe ever. Watch it, it's worth it. Ishii is GOAT level.

Push - KO
Turn - Sami
Fire - Elias. I don't get it. He'd be fired anyway against those two, but I want to make it very clear I don't see the appeal.

Braun Strowman, Drew Mcintyre, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

P Cien
T Drew
F Braun

Nikki Cross, Killian Dain, Lacey Evans


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Andrade Cien Almas
Turn Drew McIntyre

EDIT
Push Nikki Cross
Turn Lacey Evans

Dolph Ziggler, John Morrison, The Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler
John Morrison
The Miz

Sting, John Cena, AJ Styles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Styles
Turn: Cena
Fire: Sting

Carmella, Ruby Riott, Nia Jax


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ruby Riott
Turn - Carmella
Fire - Nia Jax

The Bar, The Usos, New Day


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push new day
Turn Usos
Fire the bar

Hall, nash, hogan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Scott Hall. He had the unique personality for his era, I guess. 
Turn - Hulk Hogan. I mean turn him heel NOW and make him come out and be racist :lol
Fire - Kevin Nash. Always hated that useless sack of shit. 

The Rock, Mankind, Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock
Mankind
Chris Jericho

Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Kurt Angle

Jason Jordan, Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jason Jordan
Roman Reigns
Bray Wyatt

Shawn Michaels, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn Daniel Bryan

R-Truth, Mr. Kennedy, Matt Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Kennedy
Turn: Hardy
Fire: Truth

MVP, The Brian Kendrick, Shelton Benjamin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Brian Kendrick
Turn Shelton Benjamin

Kalisto, Apollo Crews, Tye Dillinger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalisto 
Tye Dillinger 
Apollo Crews

Cesaro, William Regal, Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Cesaro 
Turn Rusev

Chad Gable, Big Show, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

Push Kingston
Turn Gable
Fire Big Show

Constable Corbin, Mojo Rawley, Titus O'Neill


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Corbin
Turn Titus

Bobby Roode, Triple H, Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H 
Roman Reigns
Bobby Roode

Neville, CM Punk, Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - C.M. Punk
Fire - Neville

These


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Trish Stratus
Fire - Mickie James

Christian, Sheamus, Randy Orton


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

P Christian
T RKO

Ted Dibiase, Randy Savage, Harley Race


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Savage
Turn Race

The Big Dog, The Guy, The Muscle of The Shield


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:lol that's a bit too far, but okay. 

Push - the Muscle of the Shield, at least he didn't cut any promos back then. 
Turn - The Guy. 
Fire - The Big Dawg. Big Dog is more annoying, because it's been happening for more years than The Guy. The Guy had a chance to turn heel and reincarnate his career. But for the Big Dawg it's too late. 

AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RBrooks said:


> :lol that's a bit too far, but okay.
> 
> Push - the Muscle of the Shield, at least he didn't cut any promos back then.
> Turn - The Guy.
> ...


All should be pushed, but I'll play along.

Push Joe
Turn Styles
Fire Nakamura

Strouman, '98 Kane, '00 Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kane
Turn Strowman

Bray Wyatt, Fandango, Apollo Crews


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Apollo Crews
Bray Wyatt
Fandango

Kalisto, EC3, Buddy Murphy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push EC3
Turn Kalisto

Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins
Daniel Bryan
Finn Balor

Finn Balor, Becky Lynch, Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Becky
Turn Sheamus
Fire Finn

Meiko Satomura, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Toni Storm


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

This thread was dead, and I'm sure Phantom did it on purpose with these choices, but I'm gonna save it! 

Push - Meiko Satomura
Turn - Toni Storm
Fire - Hiroyo Matsumoto

There you go. 

Braun Strowman, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cesaro


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Shinsuke Nakamura
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman, Kevin Owens, Roman Reigns


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Braun Strowman. Owens is better than Braun yes, but Braun needs to have a title reign. 
Turn - Kevin Owens. He could work as a face. 
Fire - Roman Reigns. The easiest choice ever. 

Ronda Rousey, Asuka, Charlotte


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Charlotte Flair
T - Asuka
F - Ronda Rousey

Braun Strowman, Big E, Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Lashley
Turn Strowman

Big E, Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Big E
Turn: Woods
Fire: Kingston

Roode, Almas, Rusev


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Rusev
Turn Almas
Fire Roode (Sorry Bobby )

Sid Justice, Lex Luger, Yokozuna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rusev
Turn Roode

Finn Balor, Baron Corbin, Kevin Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - KO
Turn - Balor
Fire - Corbin

Jeff Hardy, Sheamus, Chad Gable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Sheamus
T - Chad Gable
F - Jeff Hardy

Jason Jordan, Elias, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: Jordan
Fire: Dream

Charlie Haas, Trevor Murdoch, Joey Mercury


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Joey Mercury
Turn - Charlie Haas
Fire - Trevor Murdoch

(A) - Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, Tully Blanchard, Ole Anderson
(B) - Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, The Giant, Syxx
(C) - Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Brian Pillman, British Bulldog, Jim Niedhart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push B 
Turn C

Jason Jordan, Kofi Kingston, Damien Sandow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kofi Kingston
Turn Damien Sandow
Fire Jason Jordan

Toni Storm, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Carmella


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Toni Storm
Turn - Hiroyo Matsumoto
Fire - Carmella

Asuka, Shayna Baszler, Ember Moon


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Push - Shayna Baszler 

Turn - Asuka 

Fire - Ember Moon 

The Revival, Naomi, Sonya Deville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sonya Deville
Turn - Naomi
Fire - Revivial

Alexa Bliss, Nikki Bella, Trish Stratus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Alexa Bliss
T - Nikki Bella
F - Trish Stratus

EC3, Roman Reigns, Bobby Roode


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push EC3
Turn Bobby Roode

Tyler Breeze, Tyson Kidd, Neville


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Neville. I hate to push a spot monkey, but you gave me no choice.
Turn: Tyler Breeze
Fire: Tyson Kidd

Either one being turned or fired works for me, though. :shrug

The Four Horsemen, The Four Horsewomen of WWE, The Four Horsewomen of MMA


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Horsemen 
Turn Horsewomen WWE

Elias, Rusev, Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Elias
Fire - Seth Rollins

Mankind, Samoa Joe, Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Joe
Mankind

Tajiri, Taka, Akira Tozawa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Tajiri
Turn -Taka Michinoku
Fire - Akira Tozowa


Val Venis, Godfather, D-Lo Brown


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Godfather
T - Val Venis
F - D-Lo Brown

Jimmy Wang Yang, TJ Perkins, Ho Ho Lun


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Jimmy Wang Yang
Turn - Ho Ho Lun
Fire - TJ Perkins


John Cena, Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kevin Nash
Turn John Cena

Randy Orton, Batista, Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Brock Lesnar
T - Randy Orton
F - Batista

Kane, Velveteen Dream, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Velveteen Dream
Fire - Kane

Jeff Jarrett, Mark Henry, The Big Show


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Big Show
T - Mark Henry
F - Jeff Jarret

Drew Gulak, Elias, Damien Sandow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Elias
Turn - Damien Sandow
Fire - Drew Gulak

Tyler Bate, Buddy Murphy, Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Tyler Bate
Turn Buddy Murphy

Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder, Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Bray Wyatt
T - Zack Ryder
F - Curt Hawkins

Rey Mysterio, Johnny Gargano, Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Daniel Bryan

The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Undertaker


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Rey Mysterio
> Turn Daniel Bryan
> 
> The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Undertaker


Too easy

Push Stone Cold Steve Austin
Turn The Rock
Fire The Undertaker

Let me give you a better one..

Imagine at the peak of the Monday Night Wars (1998-1999)..

Vince McMahon
Stone Cold Steve Austin
Mankind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Austin
Turn McMahon

Shane McMahon, Vince McMahon, Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Triple H
T - Vince McMahon
F - Shane McMahon

Velveteen Dream, Ricochet, Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Johnny Gargano
Turn Velveteen Dream

Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens, Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Daniel Bryan
T - Dean Ambrose
F - Kevin Owens

Mr. Kennedy, Wade Barrett, Shelton Benjamin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Shelton Benjamin

Brock Lesnar, Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Braun
Turn - Brock
Fire - Roman

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Asuka

Becky Lynch, Bayley, Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Sasha Banks
T - Bayley
F - Becky Lynch

Cedric Alexander, AJ Styles, Roman Reigns


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Push AJ Styles (actually let him ME)
Turn Cedric (maybe heel makes him more entertaining)
Fire Roman Reigns

Samoa Joe, Umaga, Rikishi


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Rikishi
Fire - Umaga

Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Seth Rollins
T - Dean Ambrose
F - Dolph Ziggler

EC3, Jinder Mahal, Baron Corbin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - EC3
Turn - Corbin
Fire - Mahal

Nakamura, Orton, Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Randy Orton

AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - AJ Styles
T - Samoa Joe
F - Bobby Roode

Michelle McCool, Nikki Bella, Maryse


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Maryse
Turn Michelle McCool
Fire Nikki Bella

Candice Michelle, Kelly Kelly, Torrie Wilson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Torrie Wilson
Turn Kelly Kelly

Daniel Bryan, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Daniel Bryan
T - Dolph Ziggler
F - The Miz

Drew Gulak, Samoa Joe, Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Braun Strowman

Drew McIntyre, Sami Zayn, Dean Ambrose


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push McIntyre
Turn Zayn
Fire Ambrose

Edge, Kane, Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Jericho
T - Kane
F - Edge

Charlotte Flair, Michelle McCool, Trish Stratus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Trish Stratus
Turn - Charlotte
Fire - Michelle McCool


Charlotte, Roman Reigns, Ronda Rousey


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ronda Rousey
Turn - Charlotte
Fire - Roman Reigns

CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Cesaro


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Cesaro
T - Daniel Bryan 
F - CM Punk

Becky Lynch, AJ Styles, Elias


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: AJ
Fire: Becky

Braun Strowman, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Kevin Owens
Fire - Braun Strowman


Becky Lynch, Kairi Sane, Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Seth Rollins
T - Kairi Sane

EC3, David Otunga, Chris Masters


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - EC3 
Turn - Chris Masters
Fire - David Otunga

Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, The Bludgeon Brothers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Strowman
Turn: Wyatt
Fire: Bludgeon Brothers

Kurt Angle, Triple H, The Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Triple H 
T - Kurt Angle
F - Undertaker

John Cena, Bret Hart, Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bret Hart
Turn John Cena

Hulk Hogan, Rick Rude, Jake Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Hulk Hogan
T - Jake Roberts
F - Rick Rude

Randy Orton, Jeff Hardy, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Randy Orton

Braun Strowman, Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Roman Reigns
T - Braun Strowman
F - Bray Wyatt

Seth Rollins, Adam Cole, Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Kevin Owens

Chad Gable, Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Chad Gable
T - Samoa Joe

Lashley, Dean Ambrose, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Dean Ambrose

Triple H, Mr. Kennedy, JBL


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Kennedy
Turn JBL
Fire Triple H

Charlotte Flair, Roman Reigns, Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Alexa Bliss

JBL, John Cena, John Morrison


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - JBL
T - John Cena

Steve Austin, Bret Hart, Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bret Hart
Turn Steve Austin

The Miz, The Rock, Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - The Rock

Sasha Banks, Ruby Riott, Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Ruby
Fire Sasha

Kairi Sane, Becky Lynch, Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Kairi
Turn - Becky (Especially now)
Fire - Carmella

Samoa Joe, Samoa Joe Anoaʻi, Just Joe


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Samoa Joe
Turn: Jason Jordan (if that's what you meant by Just Joe)?
Fire: Roman Reigns

Dean Ambrose, Drew McIntyre, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Dean Ambrose

Braun Strowman, Rusev, Daniel Bryan


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Braun Strowman
Fire: Rusev

Aiden English, Dolph Ziggler, Jason Jordan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Jason Jordan
T - Dolph Ziggler
F - Aiden English

Randy Orton, Undertaker, JBL


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: Undertaker
Fire: JBL

Batista, Christian, Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Christian

Edge, Chris Jericho, Christian


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Chris Jericho
Turn: Christian
Fire: Edge (nothing against him :cry)

Kevin Nash, Razor Ramon, Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn Razor Ramon

Carmella, Sonya Deville, Ruby Riott


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Ruby Riott
Turn: Sonya Deville
Fire: Carmella

Alexa Bliss, Charlotte Flair, Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Ronda Rousey

John Cena, Batista, Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Cena
T - Edge
F - Batista

Sasha Banks, Lita, Melina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Lita
Turn Sasha Banks

Rikishi, Mr. Kennedy, JBL


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Lita
> Turn Sasha Banks
> 
> Rikishi, Mr. Kennedy, JBL


Push Kennedy
Turn Rikishi (heel, dude had the best heel theme)
Fire JBL

Rey Mysterio Jr, Juventud Gurrera, Eddie Guerrero (all young versions before they came to WWE).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Rey Mysterio
Turn: Eddie Guerrero
Fire: Juventud Guerrera

Brian Kendrick, Drew Gulak, Jack Gallagher


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Kendrick
Turn Gulak
Fire Gallagher

Lio Rush, Pete Dunne, Finn Balor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Pete Dunne
Turn Finn Balor

Aiden English, Shelton Benjamin, Tye Dillinger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Aiden English
Turn - Shelton Benjamin
Fire - Tye Dillinger

Jimmy Snuka, Hulk Hogan, The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Puah Ultimate Warrior
Turn Hulk Hogan

Kofi Kingston, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ambrose
Kofi
Balor

Samoa Joe, Adam Cole, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Alexa Bliss
Fire - Adam Cole

John Cena, Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn John Cena

Fandango, Kofi Kingston, Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kofi Kingston
Turn Luke Harper 
Fire Fandango

Kairi Sane, Toni Storm, Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evaluating on worth/how much I like them/don't like them, I'd fire Toni Storm, but Toni Storm is UK exclusive, so

Kairi Sane
Toni Storm
Becky Lynch

Be gone with you, you unworthy, orange haired devil.

Asuka, Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn Sasha Banks

Bray Wyatt, Big Cass, Mike Kanellis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bray
Turn Mike
Fire Cass

Meiko Satomura, Alexa Bliss, Trish Stratus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Trish Stratus
Fire - Meiko Satomura

Natalya, Ember Moon, Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Ember 
Turn Ruby
Fire Nat

Carmella, Enzo Amore, Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Hiroyo
Turn Carmella
Fire Enzo 

Pete Dunne, Zack Gibson, Joe Coffey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Pete Dunn
Turn - Zack Gibson
Fire - Joe Coffey

Keith Lee, Velveteen Dream, Adam Cole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Adam Cole
Turn Velveteen Dream

Elias, Rusev, Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Elias
Turn - Dean Ambrose

Baron Corbin, Kevin Owens, Velveteen Dream


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Adam Cole
> Turn Velveteen Dream
> 
> Elias, Rusev, Dean Ambrose


Push Ruru
Turn Ambrosia Custard
Fire Eli




MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Elias
> Turn - Dean Ambrose
> 
> Baron Corbin, Kevin Owens, Velveteen Dream


Push Corbin 
Turn Dream
Fire KO

Mark Henry, Godfather, D'Lo Brown


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Mark Henry
Turn - D'Lo Brown
Fire - Godfather

Shayna Baszler, Becky Lynch, Ember Moon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Shayna Basszler
Fire - Ember Moon

Hardcore and Crash Holly, The Revival, The Boss n Hug Connection


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Holly's
Turn Revival
Fire the other two.

Viscera and Mideon, Mean Street Posse, Kai En Tai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Kai En Tai
T - Mean Street Posse
F - Viscera and Mideon

Kevin Owens, Bret Hart, Christian


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Bret
Fire the other two.

Seth Rollins, Tommaso Ciampa, AJ Styles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Styles
Fire: Ciampa

Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch, Asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Becky
Turn Sasha
Fire Asuka 

Meiko, Io, Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Becky
Fire Sasha

EDIT:

Push Kairi (probably should push Meiko, but I'm going with my heart)
Turn Meiko
Fire Io


Io Shirai, Charlotte Flair, Bayley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Charlotte
Turn: Io
Fire: Bayley

Asuka, Io, Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Easiest round ever!

Push GOAT Asuka
Turn Kairi Sane
Fire Io

Shinsuke Nakamura, Jake "The Snake" Roberts, Lita


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Nakamura
Turn Lita 
Fire Jake the Snake 

Harlem Heat, Rockers, Dudley Boys


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Dudley Boyz
Turn - The Rockers
Fire - Harlem Heat

The IIconics, The Bella Twins, Team B.A.D.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Team B.A.D.
Turn The Bella Twins

Seth Rollins, Drew McIntyre, Kevin Owens


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Seth 
Turn Drew 
Fire Kevin

Goldberg Ultimate Warrior Andre the Giant


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Goldberg
Turn - Andre the Giant
Fire - The Ultimate Warrior

Big Boss Man, The Big Show, Test


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Big Show
Turn Big Boss Man

Kane, Elias, Finn Balor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Elias
Turn - Kane
Fire - Finn Balor

The Miz, Mark Henry, Wade Barrett


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Making It Rain said:


> Push- Elias
> Turn - Kane
> Fire - Finn Balor
> 
> The Miz, Mark Henry, Wade Barrett


Push Miz
Turn Wade Barrett
Fire Mark Henry

nWo (Hollywood Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash and Scott Hall), DX (Shawn Michaels, Triple H and Chyna), and SHIELD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push nWo
Turn DX
Fire Shield 

Papa Shango, Bray Wyatt, Nikki Cross


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Nikki Cross
Fire - Papa Shango

Randy Savage, Seth Rollins, Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Seth Rollins
T - Savage
F - Jericho

Elias, Sandow, Savage


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Sandow
Turn Savage
Fire Elias

Nikki Bella, Michelle McCool, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Nikki Bella (Nikki should always be a heel)
Fire - Michelle McCool

X-Pac, Kane, Val Venis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Kane
T - Val Venis
F - X Pac

Elias, Roman Reigns, Buddy Murphy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Elias
Turn - Buddy Murphy
Fire -Roman Reigns

West Texas ********, 3 Count, Right To Censor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - RTC
T - 3 Count
F - West Texas ********

Buddy Murphy, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Styles
Fire: Murphy

Braun, Balor, Owens


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Balor (he deserves to get pushed big, as he is one of the most consistently over wrestlers in the company and apparently among the top merch sellers even with ZERO direction)
Owens (the guy needs it)

Mustafa Ali, Drew Gulak, Lio Rush


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Mustafa Ali
Turn Lio Rush
Fire Drew Gulak

Junkyard dog, Koko B ware, Orlando Jones


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

P - JYD
T - Koko
F - Orlando

Roman Reigns, Charlotte Flair, Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Brock Lesnar
T - Roman Reigns
F - Charlotte Flair

Becky Lynch, Alexa Bliss, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Alexa
Fire: Dolph

New Day


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Push - Big E
Turn - Xavier
Fire - Kofi (and I like Kofi too dammit!)

Jack Gallagher, Flash Morgan Webster, Trent Seven


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pussh - Jack Gallagher
Turn - Trent Seven
Fire - Morgan Webster

The Bella Twins, Chavo Guerrero, The Spirit Squad


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

SS
Chavo

Lance Storm, Dean Malenko, Zack Sabre Jr


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Lance Storm
Turn - Zach Sabre Jr
Fire - Dean Malenko

Becky Lynch, Daniel Bryan, Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Daniel Bryan

Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns, Mojo Rawley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Bray
Turn: Reigns
Fire: Mojo 

Zack Ryder, Tyler Breeze, R-Truth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push R-Truth
Turn Zack Ryder

The Ascension, The Revival, The Authors of Pain


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Push R-Truth
> Turn Zack Ryder
> 
> The Ascension, The Revival, The Authors of Pain


Push - AOP not a fan of them at all although by default

Turn - Revival I think they could be successful as faces

Fire - Ascension well lets be real they are the definition of jobbers, they wouldn't be hard to replace


Orton, Zigger, Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn The Miz

Daniel Bryan, Rusev, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Rusev
T - Bryan
F - Cien

Andre The Giant, Shawn Michaels, Velveteen Dream


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn Andre The Giant

Cesaro, Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push Damien Sandow
Turn Cesaro
Fire Cody Rhodes

Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler, Finn Balor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Balor
Fire: Dolph

Styles, Bryan, Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Dolph Ziggler

EDIT 

Push AJ Styles 
Turn Daniel Bryan

Wade Barrett, Drew McIntyre, Baron Corbin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Barrett
Turn: McIntyre
Fire: Corbin

Sheamus, Cesaro, RVD


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RVD
Cesaro

Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose, Lacey Evans


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Liv
Turn: Mandy
Fire: Lacey

Gargano, Almas, Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Johnny Gargano
Turn Andrade Cien Almas

Samoa Joe, Umaga, Vladimir Kozlov


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Joe
Umaga

Naomi, Sarah Logan, Peyton Royce


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Peyton Royce
Turn - Sarah Logan
Fire - Naomi

The Divas of Doom, Street Profits, Dakota Kai


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ugh

Push: Logan
Turn: Royce
Fire: Naomi 

Liv Morgan, Dana Brooke, Tamina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Tamina
Turn Liv Morgan

Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Seth Rollins
T - AJ Styles
F - Braun Strowman

Buddy Murphy, Alexa Bliss, Wesley Blake


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Buddy Murpy
Fire - Wesley Blake

Zelina Vega, Mandy Rose, Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Carmella
Turn Zelina Vega

Triple H, Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: The Undertaker
Turn: Triple H
Fire: Shawn Michaels

Randy Orton, John Cena, Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn John Cena

Kevin Nash, Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Hogan
T - Hall

Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn Triple H

Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Chris Jericho
Turn - Eddie Guerrero
Fire - Kurt Angle

The Divas of Doom, Bianca Belair, Shayna Baszler


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Push baszler
Turn Belair
Fire dod

Giant Gonzales, Great Khali, Giant Silva


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Great Khali
Turn Giant Gonzales

Ric Flair, Ricky Steamboat, Randy Savage


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Steamboat
Turn Macho Man
Fire Flair

Lex Luger, Roman Reigns, John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Lex Luger
Turn John Cena

Triple H, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Triple H
Fire: Angle

Riot Squad


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ruby Riott
Turn Sarah Logan

James Storm, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Aries
Turn Roode

A.J. Styles, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - A.J. Styles
Fire - Daniel Bryan

The Minstry of Darkness (Undertaker, Viscera, The Brood, The Acolytes, Mideon), The Wyatt Family (Bray, Harper, Rowan, Braun), The New Day


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Wyatts 
Turn New Day 
Fire Ministry

Vince, Stephanie, Shane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Stephannie
Turn - Vince
Fire - Shane

The New Age Outlaws, Enzo and Cass, The New Day


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Enzo & Cass
T - NAO
F - New Day

Edge & Lita, The Miz & Maryse, Triple H & Stephanie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Miz and Maryse
Turn - Triple H and Stephanie
Fire - Edge and Lita

A.J. Styles, Becky Lynch, Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn AJ Styles

Kofi Kingston, Cesaro, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kofi Kingston
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Dolph Ziggler

Hardcore Holly, Crash Holly, Molly Holly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Molly
T - Crash
F - Hardcore Holly

Kalisto, Sasha Banks, Randy Orton


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Randy Orton
Turn - Sasha Banks
Fire - Kallisto

Adam Cole, Owen Hart, The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Owen Hart
Turn The Miz

Drew McIntyre, Braun Strowman, Samoa Joe


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Samoa
Turn Braun 
Fire Mc

McCool Layla Smelly Kelly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Layla
Turn - Michelle McCool
Fire - Smelly Kelly

Goldberg, Ronda Rousey, Brock Lesnar


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Goldberg
Lesnar

Konnan, LA Park, Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Konnan

Seth Rollins, Drew McIntyre, Kevin Owens


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Drew
KO

Sasha, Becky, Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky
Turn Asuka

Shinsuke Nakamura, Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Nakamura
T - Randy Orton
F - Jeff Hardy

Buddy Murphy, Cedric Alexander, Drew Gulak


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew Gulak
Turn Cedric Alexander

Sheamus, Randy Orton, John Cena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Orton
Turn: Cena
Fire: Sheamus 

Matt Hardy, Titus O'neil, R-Truth


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Push Matt
Turn truth

Bobby Hennan, Paul Heyman, Paul bearer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Hennan
T - Bearer
F - Heyman

Maryse, Nikki Bella, Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Maryse

Matt Hardy, Roman Reigns, Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Roman Reigns
T - Samoa Joe

Rhyno, Shelton Benjamin, Curt Hawkins


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Push Hawkins
Turn rhyno

Hornswoggle, Dink the clown, gillberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Curt Hawkins
Turn Shelton Benjamin

EDIT

Push Gillberg
Turn Hornswoggle

Tye Dillinger, Adam Cole, Chad Gable


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Adam Cole
Turn - Chad Gable
Fire - Tye Dillinger

Kaientai, The B-Team, 3MB


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Kaientai
T - 3MB
F - B Team

Aleister Black, Dean Ambrose, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Dean Ambrose

Kevin Owens, The Miz, Dean Ambrose


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

KO
Dean

Lars, Killian, Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rusev
Turn Killian Dain

Big Show, Rey Mysterio, Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Rey Mysterio
T - Edge

Braun Strowman, Kane, Mark Henry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kane
Turn Braun Strowman

Elias, Jeff Hardy, Sheamus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Elias
T - Sheamus

Elias, Kevin Owens, Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Elias
Turn Baron Corbin

John Morrison, Rikishi, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - John Morrison
Turn - Rikishi

Elias, Buddy Murphy, Velveteen Dream


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Elias
Turn Velveteen Dream

Adam Cole, Lars Sullivan, Kassius Ohno


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Adam Cole 
Turn - Lars Sullivan
Fire - Kassius Ohno

Dakota Kai, Kairi Sane, Bianca Belair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Dakota Kai
T - Kairi Sane

Rey Mysterio, Chris Jericho, Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Chris Jericho

Jinder Mahal, JBL, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - JBL
Turn - Mr Kennedy
Fire - Jinder Mahal


The B Team (Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel)
The NWO B-Team (Stevie Ray, Vincent, Horace Hogan, Scott Norton, and Brian Adams)
The DOA (Crush, Chainz, Skull and 8 Ball)


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

push B team
turn DOA
fire the NWO b team


Hardcore Holly
A-train
Lance Storm


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

FIRE Randy Orton, TURN Randy Orton (on his heels)

and then

PUSH Randy Orton (out the door)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Lance Storm 
Turn - A-Train
Fire - Hardcore Holly

Billy Gunn, Dolph Ziggler, Disco Inferno


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Dolph Ziggler
T - Billy Gunn

Shawn Michaels, Batista, Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shawn Michaels
Turn Edge

Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan, Finn Balor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Rey Mysterio
Fire - Finn Balor

John Cena, Hulk Hogan, Goldberg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Hulk Hogan
T - John Cena
F - Goldberg

Rnady Orton, Braun Strowman, Luke Harper


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - Luke Harper
Fire - Randy Orton

CM Punk, Edge, Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Edge

John Cena, Triple H, Edge


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Edge
Turn: Triple H
Fire: John Cena (nothing against him)

Adam Cole, AJ Styles, Finn Balor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Edge
Turn: Triple H 
Fire: Cena

Edit: 
Push: Styles
Turn: Cole
Fire: Balor

Booker T, Finlay, Mr Kennedy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Booker T
T - Finlay

The Miz, Buddy Murphy, Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Edge
Turn The Miz

The Miz, Elias, Sami Zayn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: Miz
Fire: Zayn 

Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Dolph Ziggler

Ember Moon, Ruby Riott, Sonya Deville


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Deville
Turn: Ruby
Fire: Ember

Mandy Rose, Alicia Fox, Nia Jax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Nia Jax
Turn Alicia Fox

Paige, Kurt Angle, William Regal


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Kurt Angle
Turn: William Regal
Fire: Paige

Liv Morgan, Ruby Riott, Sarah Logan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Ruby Riot
T - Liv Morgan

Johnny Nitro, Melina, Joey Mercury


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ruby
Turn: Logan
Fire: Liv

Lashley, Sheamus, Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Sheamus

Big Show, Batista, Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Triple H
T - Big Show

Andre The Giant, Big Show, Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Braun Strowman
Turn Andre The Giant

Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Wade Barrett. 
Turn - Seth Rollins.
Fire - Dolph Ziggler. 

Andrade 'Cien' Almas, Aleister Black, Kassius Ohno


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Andrade Cien Almas
Turn Aleister Black

David Otunga, Ryback, Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Ryback
T - Bray Wyatt
F - Otunga

Ryback, Rusev, John Morrison


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push John Morrison
Turn Rusev

Alberto Del Rio, John Morrison, Sheamus


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Del Rio 
Turn Beakers cousin
Fire Morrison. Im sure he won the million on survivor so he doesn't need the money

xpac Spike Dudley taijiri


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Spike Dudley
Turn - Taijiri
Fire - X-Pac

Chris Jericho, Cody Rhodes, Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Kenny Omega

Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Jr., Zack Ryder


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ted 
Turn: Cody
Fire: Zack

Kevin Thorne, Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Elijah Burke
T - Kevin Thorne

Ziggler & McIntyre, New Day, Rusev & Aiden


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ziggler & McIntyre
Turn Rusev & Aiden

Sanity, Breezango, Revival


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Breezango (and change their name)
Turn Revival
Fire Sanity

Roman Reigns, Jinder Mahal, Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Roman Reigns

Rhyno, Shelton Benjamin, Matt Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Shelton Benjamin
T - Rhyno

Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Roderick Strong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Dean Ambrose

Chad Gable, Neville, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Neville
Turn: Gable
Fire: Dream

Tyson Tomko, Gene Snitsky, Vito


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Tyson Tomko
Turn - Snitsky

The Brian Kendrick, John Morrison, Kofi Kingston


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push John Morrison
Turn Kofi Kingston

Mickie James, Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Alexa Bliss
Turn - Mickie James
Fire - Sasha Banks

Right to Censor, The Bar, Rusev Day


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rusev Day
Turn The Bar

Seth Rollins, Bobby Roode, Baron Corbin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Roode
Fire: Corbin

El Torito, Hornswoggle, The Jobber


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Seth Rollins
Turn - Bobby Rose
Fire - Baron Corbin

Edit- 

Push- -The Jobber
Turn - El Torito
Fire - Hormswoggle

The Usos, The New Day, The Dudley Boyz


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Dudley boys turn usos fire new day

Santino Zach rider r truth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Santino Marella
Turn R-Truth

Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Braun Strowman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Kevin Owens
Turn - Braun Strowman 
Fire - Seth Rollins

Edge and Christian, The Undisputed Era , Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Edge and Christian
Turn Triple H

Drew McIntyre, Cesaro, Wade Barrett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Wade Barrett
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Drew McIntyre

Didn't matter either way, Cesaro and Drew were both fighting for 2nd place

R-Truth, The Miz, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Barrett
Turn: McIntyre
Fire: Cesaro

Edit

Push: Bray
Turn: Miz
Fire: Truth

Almas, Rusev, Elias


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

push r truth turn Bray 
Just in case Push Almas turn Rusev
Dink Wink Pink


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Time for this thread to rise again! 

AJ Styles, Johny Gargano, Velveteen Dream


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Gargano
AJ

Becky, Sasha, Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Sasha
Fire: Becky 

Nia Jax, Mandy Rose, Sonya Deville


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Nia Jax
Turn - Mandy Rose

Randy Orton, The Miz, Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn The Miz

Elias, Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - K to the motha fuckin' O
Turn - Rollins
GTFO - Elias

Asuka, Lynch, Carmella

I will remind you that Lynch just won the title, which means you need to vote for Asuka, because Lynch is already pushed. Also, Lynch needs to turn face. Also, Asuka needs it more, so you can get Lynchs best matches. ~_~

Who am I kidding, you're voting for Lynch.....I tried to make a case.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Asuka

Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Hulk Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How dare you. I go to all that work pitching a case, and you just ignore it. 

SHE'S ALREADY THE MOST PUSHED WOMAN IN THE COMPANY

Push Nash
Turn Hall
Fire Hogan

Joe, Cesaro, Almas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

How is a turn bad if the intention is to turn and push?

Push Joe
Turn Cesaro

Roman Reigns, John Cena, Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Lesnar
T - Roman 
F - Cena

Velveteen Dream, Aleister Black, Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black 
Turn Johnny Gargano

Wade Barrett, Samoa Joe, Elias


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> How is a turn bad if the intention is to turn and push?


Oh, is it now? Is that what it says? No, it says turn. Not turn and push. Turn. If she turned, it wouldn't affect her push in the slightest.

Lynch is already ungodly overpushed. She would squash Asuka in 2 and a half minutes, tops, if they wrestled right now. She doesn't need any more pushing. What she needs is a turn, because she's such a fake, transparent heel.

Push - Joe
Turn - Barrett (hard choice, but Joe is current)
Fire - Elias

Brock, Ronda, Asuka


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

p Brock t Asuka f Ronda I need Asuka to be a bad guy

Sunny Sable Torrie Wilson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm

I don't understand how somebody as good as Asuka is so unpopular on this forum.

Push Sable
Turn Torrie
Fire Sunny 

I guess. I don't know.

Bray Wyatt, Sheamus, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, is it now? Is that what it says? No, it says turn. Not turn and push. Turn. If she turned, it wouldn't affect her push in the slightest.


The game doesn't have a turn and push option.

Push Shinsuke Nakamura
Turn Sheamus

The Usos, New Day, The Bar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> The game doesn't have a turn and push option.


Which is why when somebody needs a push, you say push. When somebody needs a turn, you say turn.

Asuka doesn't need a turn, she needs a push. Lynch doesn't need a push. She already has a push. She needs a turn, because her last turn isn't working.

Push - New Day
Turn - The Bar
Fire - The Usos

AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which is why when somebody needs a push, you say push. When somebody needs a turn, you say turn.


That is not the game. The game is if one _wants to_ push somebody, one says push. If one _wants to_ turn somebody, one says turn.


Push Seth Rollins
Turn AJ Styles

Bobby Lashley, Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, well you *wanted* to push the wrong person.

Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - Drew McIntyre
Fire - Bobby Lashley

John Cena, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, well you *wanted* to push the wrong person.


There is no right and wrong. Only one's preferences.

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn John Cena

Killian Dain, Aiden English, Fandango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

True, but my preferences are right to me. Asuka is far more charismatic, far more expressive, far more unique, a far better in ring general and far more all around entertaining. She's also a far better talker, albeit only in her native language, not the one they require her to speak in. 

It just annoys me that the best womens wrestler of all time never gets any respect. Moving on.

Push - Killian Dain
Turn - Aiden English
Fire - Fandango

CM Punk, Bray Wyatt, John Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cena
Turn - Wyatt
Fire - CM Punk

Rusev, Aiden English, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rusev
Turn: English 
Fire: Kingston 

Big E, Xavier Woods, Apollo Crews


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> True, but my preferences are right to me. Asuka is far more charismatic, far more expressive, far more unique, a far better in ring general and far more all around entertaining. She's also a far better talker, albeit only in her native language, not the one they require her to speak in.
> 
> It just annoys me that the best womens wrestler of all time never gets any respect. Moving on.


She's the best to you. She's charismatic to you. Cannot expect everyone else to conform to your likes and dislikes. To me, someone else could be the best. Someone else could be more entertaining.


Push Xavier Woods
Turn Big E

Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Dean 
Turn KO 
Fire Seth

Carmella, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Meiko Satomura


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Owens (with a rocket boost strapped to his back)
Turn Ambrose
Fire Rollins (or atleast send him back to NXT where someone can teach him basic in ring psychology)

Ronda Rousey, Becky Lynch, Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bayley
Turn Becky Lynch

Sasha Banks, Ember Moon, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Sasha Banks
Fire - Ember Moon

Trish Stratus, Lita, A.J. Lee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> She's the best to you. She's charismatic to you. Cannot expect everyone else to conform to your likes and dislikes. To me, someone else could be the best. Someone else could be more entertaining.


I should expect her to have more than 5 fans on this forum, though, and company support, which she has neither of.

Push - Trish
Turn - Lita
Fire - AJ Lee

Asuka, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka :asuka
Turn Stone Cold
Fire Rock

Carmella, Hiroyo Matsumoto, Meiko Satomura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I should expect her to have more than 5 fans on this forum, though, and company support, which she has neither of.


Didn't she get a new fan thread because there were too many posts in the original one? As far as company support is concerned, I agree that's unfortunate. She should have absolutely squashed Carmella at Extreme Rules.

Push Asuka
Turn Brie Bella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Didn't she get a new fan thread because there were too many posts in the original one?


Yeah, and only a few people post in it. The fans she has are obsessive, but they're also almost non existant. It's embarrassing how unpopular she is.

Push - Meiko
Turn - Lady Destroyer
Fire - Shitheap

Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dean Ambrose
Turn Kevin Owens

Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Ronda
Turn - Sasha
Fire - Charlotte, only because she's a bigger problem for Asuka/the division in general. If I went purely by preference, Sasha would be gone.

Brock, Seth Rollins, Drew Mcintyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Drew McIntyre

Kairi Sane, Bayley, Ember Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Kairi
Turn - Moon
Fire - Bayley

Ziggler, Shelton Benjamin, R-Truth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Ziggler
Turn Shelton Benjamin 
Fire R-Truth

Bray Wyatt, Undertaker, Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Undertaker into a retirement home

Turn - Asuka into a megastar

I can't think of a funny one for Bray, but seriously

Push - Asuka
Turn - Bray
Fire - Undertaker

Kofi Kingston, Bobby Lashley, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Bobby Lashley

Drew McIntyre, Dolph Ziggler, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Dolph Ziggler
T - Drew McIntyre

Shinsuke Nakamura, AJ Styles, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Orton
Turn: Lashley
Fire: Kingston

Steiner, Jarrett, Sid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Nak
Turn - Rey
Fire - Styles

I would fire Rey, but is Rey seriously getting main events in 2018? Fuck no.

Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Jarrett
Turn Sid

Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Alexa
Turn - Banks
Fire - Lynch

Purely firing Lynch because I'm madder at her right now than Sasha. It would give me a good lark to have her fans bash me. Banks is way worse, but she's no threat to Asuka. Lynch stole Asukas push. I have no choice but to be against her. I always thought she was decent, yet unspectacular. Now I have to be pissed. 

Joe, Ambrose, Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Joe
Turn Dean
Fire Rollins

Becky Lynch, Jeff Hardy, AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - AJ Styles
Turn - Jeff Hardy
Fire - Becky Lynch

I'll push Becky and turn AJ instead, provided you'll give me the concession that Beckys push is on the opposite brand to the one Asuka is on.

Nakamura, Cesaro, Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Joe
Turn Cesaro

Sheamus, Cesaro, Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Cesaro
T- Daniel Bryan

Rusev, Daniel Bryan, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Daniel Bryan

John Cena, Wade Barrett, CM Punk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Wade Barrett
Turn - C.M. Punk
Fire - John Cena

Miz & Maryse, Asuka & Naomi, Boss & Hug Connection


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Sasha Banks & Bayley
T - The Miz & Maryse

Lio Rush, Elias, Baron Corbin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Elias
Turn - Lio Rush
Fire -Baron Corbin

Rusev, Finn Balor, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Almas
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Balor

Zayn, Bryan, Cesaro


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Sami Zayn

Pete Dunne, Johnny Gargano, Lio Rush


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lio Rush
Turn - Johnny Gargano

Carmella & R-Truth
Charlotte Flair & AJ Styles
Braun Strowman & Ember Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Braun Strowman and Ember Moon
Turn - Carmella and R-Truth
Fire - AJ Styles and Charlotte 

A lot of problems could be solved with those firings

AJ Styles, Charlotte, The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair & AJ Styles
Turn Carmella & R-Truth

Rikishi, Roman Reigns, Big Show


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Big Show
Turn - Rikishi
Fire - Roman Reigns

Kairi Sane, Ruby Riott, Ember Moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Ruby Riott

Dean Ambrose, Jeff Hardy, Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Dean
Turn Sheamus 
Fire Jeff

"Macho Man" Randy Savage, Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Macho Man Randy Savage
Fire Charlotte Flair

Bastion Booger, The Shockmaster and Damien Demento


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Damian turn bastion


Hollywood rock Hollywood Hogan Hollywood miz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Hollywood Rock
Turn - Hollywood Miz
Fire - Hollywood Hogan

Cesaro, Andrade Cien Almas, Johnny Gargano


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cesaro
Turn - Johnny Gargano

Randy Orton, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Dean Ambrose

Finn Balor, Shinsuke Nakamura, Samoa Joe


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Balor
Turn Joe
Fire Nakamura

If it was the year 2000

HHH, Kurt, Y2J


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push kurt turn y2j


Koko b ware Darren young mvp


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Darren Young
Turn MVP

JBL, Mark Henry, Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - JBL
Turn - Bray Wyatt

Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart, Stone Cold


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bret Hart
Turn Stone Cold

Seth Rollins, Braun Strowman, Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Braun Strowman
Fire - Seth Rollins

Kane, Big Show, Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kane
Turn Sheamus

Tyler Breeze, Zack Ryder, Curt Hawkins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Curt Hawkins
Turn - zach Ryder
Fire -Tyler Breeze

Kurt Angle, Daniel Bryan, Sami Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Sami Zayn
Turn Kurt Angle

Bobby Roode, Roman Reigns, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Roman Reigns
T - Shinsuke Nakamura

Bobby Roode, Finn Balor, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn Bobby Roode

Elias, Jinder Mahal, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Elias
Fire - Jinder Mahal


Ivory, Ember Moon, Beth Phoenix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Beth Phoenix
Turn Ember Moon

Carmella, Alexa Bliss, Sonya Deville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Carmella
Fire - Sonya Deville

Booker T, RVD, DDP


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push DDP
Turn Booker T

Rey Mysterio, Rob Van Dam, Jeff Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rey Mysterio
Turn - RVD

Rey Mysterio, Carlito, John Morrison


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Push Morrison

Turn Carlito 

Fire Rey 

Sonya Mandy Liv


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Sonya
Turn: Mandy
Fire: Liv 

Maryse, Nikki Bella, Sarah Logan


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Maryse
Turn Nikki

Don't know who the other one is sorry.

Stacy Keibler, Torrie Wilson, Sable


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A member of The Riott Squad. Shows how irrelevant they are. :lol 

Push: Stacy
Turn: Sable
Fire: Torrie

Christian, JBL, RVD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Christian
Turn RVD

Randy Orton, Batista, John Cena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Orton
Turn: Cena
Fire: Batista

I prefer Batista over Cena but Cena needs that turn that people have wanted for 12 years now. 

William Regal, Finlay, Rey Mysterio


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Rey
Turn Regal
Fire Finlay

Kofi, Woods, E


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Big E
Turn: Woods
Fire: Kofi 

Probably answered that one more than any other 

Test, Big Boss Man, Ken Shamrock,


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Shamrock
Turn Test
Fire Bossman

If they chose WWE as a second career - 

Conor McGregor, Lebron James, Floyd Mayweather


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Floyd Mayweather
Turn LeBron James

Big E, Rusev, Aiden English


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Aiden English

The Miz, Samoa Joe, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn The Miz

Bayley, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Sasha Banks
Fire - Bayley

Ember Moon, Natalya, Ronda Rousey


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ember Moon
Turn - Ronda Rousey
Fire - Natalya 

Nakamura, Cesaro, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

push Nakamura
Turn Cesaro

from when the muppets invaded raw: Kermit Gonzo Beaker


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Push: Gonzo
Turn: Kermit (heel Kermit could give the Hogan turn a run for its money )
Fire: Beaker... sorry buddy

Ronda, Alexa, Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Ronda Rousey

Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe, Rusev


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Kevin Owens
Fire - Rusev

Daniel Bryan, Pete Dunne, Drew Gulak


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Pete Dunne
Fire - Drew Gulak

Aiden English, Shelton Benjamin, Mike Kanellis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shelton Benjamin
Turn Aiden English

Mojo Rawley, No Way Jose, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - No Way Jose
Fire - Mojo Rawley

Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Samoa Joe

Rey Mysterio, John Morrison, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Morrison 
Fire: Mysterio 

Baron Corbin, Big E, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Drew McIntyre

Shinsuke Nakamura, Seth Rollins, Jeff Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins, I guess. 
Turn - Shinsuke Nakamura
Fire - Jeff Hardy

Bobby Roode, Finn Balor, Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Sheamus
Turn Bobby Roode

Daniel Bryan, Sami Zayn, Johnny Gargano


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tough ones for me, of course. 

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - Johny Gargano, ah he'll be fine. On main roster he'll get jobbed out anyways. 

Dolph Ziggler, Bobby Lashley, Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Elias

Triple H, Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Triple H
T - Eddie Guerrero

Bobby Lashley, Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push McIntyre
Turn Strowman
Fire Lashley

Ziggler, Bryan, Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dolph Ziggler
Turn - Daniel Bryan

Rusev, Braun Strowman, Finn Balor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Strowman 
Turn: Rusev
Fire: Balor

Roman Reigns, Jack Swagger, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Alberto Del Rio
Turn Roman Reigns

Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Jordan
Turn: Benjamin 
Fire: Gable

Bobby Roode, The Miz, Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn The Miz

Rusev, John Cena, Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Cena
T - Rusev

Finn Balor, Rey Mysterio, AJ Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh God. 

Push - AJ Styles. I actually don't mind him that much, it's just I want other people to be WWE Champions. 
Turn - Finn Balor. Why not, still doing nothing. He'd benefit by going to Smackdown also I think.
Fire - Rey Mysterio. Hated, always hated him. 

Elias, Randy Orton, Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Elias

Karl Anderson, Kofi Kingston, Luke Harper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Luke Harper
T - Karl Anderson

Luke Harper, Rusev, Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rusev
Turn Elias

Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Strowman 
Turn: Harper
Fire: Rowan 

Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Chris Jericho

Batista, JBL, Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - JBL

Undertaker, Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Undertaker
Turn Ric Flair

The Miz, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Samoa Joe
Fire: The Miz (nothing against him )

Adam Cole, Pete Dunne, Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Pete Dunne
Turn Adam Cole

Adam Cole, EC3, Aleister Black


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Adam Cole
T - Aleister Black

Ricochet, Dean Ambrose, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shinsuke Nakamura
Turn Dean Ambrose

Roman Reigns, JBL, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - JBL
Turn - Roman Reigns

Seth Rollins, Eddie Guerrero, Bret Hart


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Guerrero turn hart fire Rollins

Mr perfect Mr Kennedy mr hughes


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

P - Perfect
T - Kennedy
F - Hughes

Koko B Ware, Johnny Rodz, SD Jones


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Koko B Ware
Turn - S.D. Jones
Fire - Johnny Rodz


X-Factor, T&A, 3 Count


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Push-3 Count
Turn-X Factor. I wanna see X Pac as a face during the height of X Pac heat. 
Fire-T&A

Gillberg, Brooklyn Brawler, and Spike Dudley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Gillberg
Turn: Spike Dudley
Fire: Brooklyn Brawler

Mexicools, La Resistance, Deuce n Domino


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Deuce & Domino
Turn - Mexicools

The Usos, Cody Rhodes & Goldust, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Usos
Turn Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins

John Morrison, Wade Barrett, Ken Shamrock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - The Usos
Turn - Cody Rhodes and Goldust
Fire - Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins

Edit

Push - Wade Barrett
Turn-Ken Shamrock
Fire - John Morrison


Chad Gable and Bobby Roode, The Revival, Heavy Machinery


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Push-The Revival
Turn-Gable and Roode
Fire-Heavy Machinery

Kalisto, Lince Dorardo and Gran Metalik


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kalisto
Turn - Gran Metalik

Shinsuke Nakamura, Asuka, Hideo Itami


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Push-Hideo
Turn-Nakamura
Fire-Asuka

nWo, bWo, LWO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: NWO
Turn: LWO
Fire: BWO

Adam Cole, Pete Dunne, Ricochet


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Adam Cole
T - Ricochet

Buddy Murphy, Dolph Ziggler, Christian


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

push-Christian
turn-Murphy
fire-Dolph

Big E, Kofi, Xavier Woods


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

P - Christian 

T - Dolph 

F - Buddy 

The Rock, Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Christian
Turn: Dolph Ziggler
Fire: Buddy Murphy (nothing against him )

Edit: 

Push: Steve Austin
Turn: The Rock
Fire: Hulk Hogan

Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair, Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Becky Lynch

Finn Balor, Cesaro, Seth Rollins


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

you guys skipped mine


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Seth Rollins
T - Cesaro

Seth Rollins, Johnny Gargano, AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn AJ Styles

Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Finn Balor (nothing against him )

Edit:

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Johnny Gargano (nothing against him :cry)

2nd Edit:

Push: Dolph Ziggler
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Drew McIntyre (nothing against him )

Jason Jordan, Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Kevin Owens

Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Dean Ambrose


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

New Day


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Sheamus (nothing against him )

Edit:

Push: Xavier Woods
Turn: Big E 
Fire: Kofi Kingston (nothing against him )

Randy Orton, Shinsuke Nakamura, Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - Randy Orton

Velveteen Dream, Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Triple H

Edit

Push Randy Orton
Turn Velveteen Dream

Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Push Kurt 

Turn Eddie 

Fire Brock [emoji85]


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Eddie Guerrero
Turn: Kurt Angle
Fire: Brock Lesnar

Batista, Chris Jericho, Christian


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Push-Batista
turn-Y2J
fire-Christian

AOP, Natural Disasters, The Twin Towers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push -The Twin Towers
Turn - AOP
Fire - Natural Disasters

[a] Melina, Johnny Nitro, Joey Mercury
* Trish Stratus, Test, Albert
[c] Alexa Bliss, Buddy Murphy, Wesley Blake*


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Trish Stratus, Test, Albert
Turn Alexa Bliss, Buddy Murphy, Wesley Blake
Other Melina, Johnny Nitro, Joey Mercury

The Hardy Boys, E & C, The Dudley Boyz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Hardy Boyz
Turn Edge & Christian

X-Pac, Road Dogg, Billy Gunn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Road Dogg
Turn - X Pac

Shawn Michaels, Johnny Gargano, AJ Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Johny Gargano
Turn - AJ Styles
Fire - Shawn Michaels

I know that Michaels is probably the best talent out of three, but right now he needs to not return (i.e. fired option), and Gargano is better be pushed and NOT turn heel. So this leaves AJ turning heel, which I wouldn't typically approve, but whatever. 

Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Andrade 'Cien' Almas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Cesaro
Turn Daniel Bryan

Bobby Roode, Sheamus, Big E


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Sheamus
Turn - Bobby Roode

Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Ruby Riott


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Big E
Turn - Bobby Roode
Fire - Sheamus


EDIT

Push - Nikki Bella
Turn - Ruby Riott
Fire - Brie Bella

Super Stacy, Might Molly, Rosey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Mighty Molly
Turn - Super Stacy

Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn Daniel Bryan

R-Truth, Shelton Benjamin, Goldust


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Goldust
Turn - Shelton
Fire - Truth 

Matt Riddle, Keith Lee, Adam Cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Adam Cole (I guess)
Turn - Keith Lee
Fire - Matt Riddle (Annoying as hell. That bro gimmick is cringeworthy as fuck - Also, sidenote, why is he allowed to wrestle barefoot and Asuka's not? I prefer her with boots, I'm just saying. That was her deal in Japan. I heard it was a safety issue. Apparently it's not...)

Randy Orton, Aleister Black, Hanson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Aleister Black

Elias, EC3, Rusev


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Push - Adam Cole (I guess)
> Turn - Keith Lee
> Fire - Matt Riddle (Annoying as hell. That bro gimmick is cringeworthy as fuck - Also, sidenote, why is he allowed to wrestle barefoot and Asuka's not? I prefer her with boots, I'm just saying. That was her deal in Japan. I heard it was a safety issue. Apparently it's not...)
> 
> Randy Orton, Aleister Black, Hanson


Push Hanson
Turn Black
Fire Orton





emerald-fire said:


> Push Randy Orton
> Turn Aleister Black
> 
> Elias, EC3, Rusev


Push Rusev
Turn EC3
Fire Elias 


Tommaso Ciampa, Johnny Gargano, Adam Cole


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Ciampa
Turn Gargano

Mia Yim, Toni Storm, Dakota Kai


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Psyche said:


> Push Ciampa
> Turn Gargano
> 
> Mia Yim, Toni Storm, Dakota Kai


Push Mia
Turn Toni
Fire Dakota

Rhea Ripley, Jinny, Isla Dawn


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Rhea to the moon










Turn Isla Dawn

Velveteen Dream, Drew McIntyre, Adam Cole


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Velveteen Dream
Turn - Adam Cole

Randy Orton, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Velveteen Dream
> Turn - Adam Cole
> 
> Randy Orton, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan


Push Randy
Turn AJ
Fire Bryan

Meiko Satomura, Io Shirai, Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn AJ Styles

Edit

Push Io Shirai
Turn Meiko Satomura

Aiden English, Scott Dawson, Jinder Mahal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Randy Orton
> Turn AJ Styles
> 
> Edit
> ...


Push Aiden
Turn Dawson 
Kill Jinder with fire.

Becky Lynch, Alexa Bliss, Charlotte


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Push Becky
Kill Alexa
Turn Charlotte

Kofi Kingston Big E Xavier Woods.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Daryl said:


> *Kill Alexa*


:rude

Push Big E
Turn Xavier

Cesaro, Chad Gable, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fire - Matt Riddle (Annoying as hell. That bro gimmick is cringeworthy as fuck - Also, sidenote, why is he allowed to wrestle barefoot and Asuka's not? I prefer her with boots, I'm just saying. That was her deal in Japan. I heard it was a safety issue. Apparently it's not...)


Wow, I thought Riddle is extremely charismatic and everybody loves him. I guess not lol, I haven't seen much of him myself. I saw him shout "Bro" a couple of times, but I don't know, to be honest Cole's "baybay" annoys me a lot more.


Push - Cesaro
Turn - Gable
Fire - Ziggler

Sheamus, Roode, Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn Cesaro

Edit

Push Sheamus
Turn Elias

Seth Rollins, Big E, Bobby Roode


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Rollins
Turn - Big E
Fire - Roode. Never saw anything worth in him. 

Bobby Lashley, Jason Jordan, Baron Corbin


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Elias
Turn Roode 

EDIT:

Push Jordan
Turn Lashley

Kevin Owens, Andrade Cien Almas, The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push.The Miz
Turn Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens, Dolph Ziggler, Bobby Lashley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Owens
Turn - Ziggler
Fire - Lashley, yaaaaaay I get to do that. 

Daniel Bryan, Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Almas 
Turn: Owens
Fire: Miz

Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Sami Zayn

Edit

Push Randy Orton
Turn Daniel Bryan

Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Psyche said:


> :rude



Somehow in the middle of writing this, I thought it was a fuck, marry, kill thing

lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Daniel Bryan
> Turn Sami Zayn
> 
> Edit
> ...


Push Brock 
Turn Braun
Fire Roman


Tommaso Ciampa
Johnny Gargano
Alestair Black.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Johnny Gargano

John Cena, Wade Barrett, CM Punk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

p- aj
t- orton

Shelton Benjamin kurt angle Charlie haas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kurt Angle
Turn - Benjamin

Aleister Black, Buddy Murphy, Seth Rollins


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Black
Fire: Murphy

Dean Ambrose, Sami Zayn, Cesaro


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Dean Ambrose
Fire - Cesaro

Nakamura, Randy Orton, Samoa Joe


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> Push - Sami Zayn
> Turn - Dean Ambrose
> Fire - Cesaro
> 
> Nakamura, Randy Orton, Samoa Joe


Push RKO
Turn Joe
Fire Nak

Maria Kanellis, Maryse, Brie Bella :lmao


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Maryse
Turn - Maria 
Fire - Brie Bella

Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, AJ Lee


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Nikki
Turn Brie

Nikki vs Brie 2 electric bugalooo!

Vickie guerrero teddy long Sean Morley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Morley
Turn: Long
Fire: Vickie 

Chavo Guerrero, Gregory Helms, Kid Kash


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Helms
Turn - Kid Kash
Fire - Chavo 

James Ellsworth, Roman Reigns, Curt Hawkings


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Roman Reigns
Turn - James Ellsworth
Fire - Curt Hawkins

Buddy Murphy, Finn Balor, Kassius Ohno


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Finn Balor

I don't know who the other 2 are.

Charlotte, Becky, Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Becky Lynch
T - Charlotte Flair

Drew McIntyre, Rusev, Elias


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Push:Rusev
Turn:Elias
Fire: Drew

CM Punk,Jeff Hardy,Finn Balor


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Balor
Turn Hardy
Fire that lil whiny delusional bitch

Mankind, Cactus Jack, Dude Love


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Mankind
Turn Cactus Jack

Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Lita


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Trish Stratus
Turn - Mickie James

Batista, Kane, Brock Lesnar


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Kane
Turn Dave
Fire Brock

Matt, Jeff, Lita


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Push:Jeff

Turn:Matt

Fire:Lita

Randy Orton.Sami Zayn,Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Daniel Bryan


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Owens
Turn DB
Fire Zayn

Hogan, Warrior, Andre


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Hogan
Turn - Andre The Giant

Randy Orton, Samoa Joe, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Becky Lynch

Elias, Seth Rollins, Bobby Roode


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Elias
Fire - Bobby Roode

AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Rusev


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Rusev
Fire - AJ Styles

Chad Gable, Tye Dillinger, Zack Ryder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Zack Ryder
Turn Chad Gable

Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push cody 
Turn Miz

Doink Road Dog Hakeem the American dream


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Road Dogg
Turn - Hakeem 
Fire - Doink

Sheamus, Drew McIntyre, Finn Balor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Sheamus

Sanity, The Ascension, The Revival


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Drew
Turn Balor

EDIT:

Push Revival
Turn SAnity

Seth Rollins, Keith Lee, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Tomasso Ciampa
Turn Seth Rollins

Aiden English, Shinsuke Nakamura, R-Truth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - R-Truth
Turn - Aiden English
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Big Show, Dashing Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Damien Sandow
Turn: Rhodes
Fire: Big Show

Wade Barrett, Ryback, Christian


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Wade Barrett
Turn - Christian
Fire - Ryback


Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Aries
Turn - Almas
Fire - Strong

Lars Sullivan, Braun Strowman, Nia Jax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Braun Strowman
Turn Nia Jax

Lana, Zelina Vega, Maryse


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Zelina Vega
Turn - Maryse
Fire - Lana

Kassius Ohno, Hideo Itami, Apollo Crews


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Hideo Itami
Turn Kassius Ohno

Rey Mysterio, Kurt Angle, Randy Orton


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Kurt Angle
Turn - Randy Orton
Fire - Rey Mysterio

Ronda Rousey, Asuka, Charlotte


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At this present time 

Push: Orton
Turn: Kurt
Fire: Mysterio 

As Kurt is almost crippled and is stale as a face GM, so a heel turn might make him interesting. If this was 10 years ago though Orton and Kurt would be reversed.

Edit too late

Push: Asuka 
Turn: Charlotte 
Fire: Rousey

Now for three guys that never won a title in the WWE.. 

Chris Masters, Elijah Burke, Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Muhammad 
Turn Burke 
Fire Chris

Pets edition Frankie, Matilda, Damien


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Matilda
Turn - Frankie
Fire - Damien 

Heidenreich and Animal, Carlito and Chris Masters, The Mexicools


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Carlito & Masters
Turn - The Mexicools

Braun Strowman, Samoa Joe, Adam Cole


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Push: Samoa Joe.
Turn: Braun Strowman.
Fire: Adam Cole.

Eric Young, Kofi Kingston, Dean Ambrose?*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dean Ambrose
Turn Kofi Kingston

Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - McIntyre
Turn - Ziggler

Nikki Bella, Ruby Riott, Ronda Rousey


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Push: Ronda Rousey.
Turn: Nikki Bella.
Fire: Ruby Riot.

The Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder?*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Nikki Bella
Turn - Ruby Riott
Fire - Ronda Rousey

Edit

Push - The Miz
Turn - Dolph Ziggler
Fire - Zack Ryder



Melina, Mickie James, Eve Torres


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Mickie James
Turn: Eve Torres
Fire: Melina

AJ Lee, Kaitlyn, Layla


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Layla
Turn - AJ Lee

Michelle McCool, Melina, Beth Phoenix


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Beth Phoenix
Turn: Melina
Fire: Michelle McCool

Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly, Torrie Wilson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Eve Torres
Turn Torrie Wilson

Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Charlotte Flair (Charlotte should always be a heel)
Fire - Sasha Banks

Chad Gable, Buddy Murphy, Bianca Belair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - Chad Gable

Braun Strowman, Shinsuke Nakamura, Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Braun Strowman
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

The Boogeyman, Woken Matt Hardy, Vampiro


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Vampiro
Turn - The Boogeyman

Randy Orton 04', Randy Orton 09', Randy Orton 11'


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: 04' Orton
Turn: 11' Orton
Fire: 09' Orton

Test, Scott Steiner, Rodney Mack


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Scott Steiner
Turn - Test
Fire - Rodney Mack

Gail Kim, Lacey Evans, Cedric Alexander


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Gail Kim
Turn - Lacey Evans

Dean Ambrose, Drew Gulak, The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dean Ambrose
Turn The Miz

Sheamus, Batista, Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Batista 

Neville, Ricochet, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Making It Rain said:


> Push - Matilda
> Turn - Frankie
> Fire - Damien
> 
> Heidenreich and Animal, Carlito and Chris Masters, The Mexicools


Did not see that coming, I was for sure Damien would've been pushed.

Push Seth
Turn Batista
Fire Sheamus

_Edit_
Push Mysterio

Turn Neville

Fire Riccochet
Farooq, d lo brown, The godather


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not a fan of snakes. 

Push - Farooq
Turn - Godfather 
Fire - D-Lo Brown

Paul London and Brian Kendrick, Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch, Cryme Tyme


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kendrick & London 
Turn - Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch

JeriShow, Y2-KO, Jericho & Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeri-KO
Turn Jericho & Christian

Roman Reigns, Rusev, Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Roman Reigns

Baron Corbin, Shinsuke Nakamura, Drew Gulak


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Drew Gulak

Hideo Itami, Buddy Murphy, Lio Rush


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Lio
Turn Murphy

Randy Orton, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Randy Orton
Turn - AJ Styles

Randy Orton, Kevin Owens, Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Kevin Owens

Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, Lita


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Jeff
Turn Lita

John Cena 05', Randy Orton 09', Brock Lesnar 02'


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn John Cena

Batista, Triple H, Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - Randy Orton
Fire - Batista

Jeff Hardy 08', CM Punk 11', Daniel Bryan 13'


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Daniel Bryan

Sasha Banks, Ruby Riott, Ronda Rousey


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Difficult choices, I feel like these are people I don't particularly care about, but they all are in a need of a push at some level. 

Anyway, so 

Push - Ruby Riott. I'm not a fan of hers, actually she annoys me quite a bit. But I know she has some talent and deserves at least one run. 
Turn - Ronda Rousey. She'll fit being a heel great, she can be all pissed off and bitter, and I feel like people would easily hate her. 
Fire - Sasha Banks. She's a enhancement talent at this point, in a way she deserves more, but on the other hand she's proved herself to be careless a few times and she's an entitled bitch in real life. At least that's how she comes across to me. 

Drew McIntyre, Braun Strowman, Bobby Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Drew McIntyre

Dolph Ziggler, Sami Zayn, Seth Rollins


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Sammi
turn seth 
fire dolph

drew carey, pete rose, mike Tyson.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow. 

Push - Mike Tyson. At least he's a sports man. 
Turn - Drew Carey. 
Fire - Pete Rose. 

Shane McMahon, Triple H, Mick Foley - as authority figures.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shane McMahon
Turn Triple H

Big Show, Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Cody 
Turn Rey
Fire Show

Bob Holly Crash Holly Molly Holly


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Big Show. Yeah, I don't like Cody, and I watched All In. He's not a top star to me, all he can be is his father rip-off, that's why everyone likes him now, but he's not good on his own. Big Show was actually good on the mic. 
Turn - Cody. 
Fire - Rey. Hated him, always. 

Edit: 
Push - Bob Holly
Turn - Crash Holly
Fire - Molly Holly

Jinder Mahal, Roman Reigns, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Reigns
Turn: Jinder
Fire: Lashley

Ugh

Drew McIntyre, Daniel Bryan, Sami Zayn


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Sami
Turn Drew 
Fire DB

Doink, Repo man, Duke Droese


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push and fire Sami? :side: 

Push - Sami Zayn. My boy needs it the most. 
Turn - Drew McIntyre.
Fire - Daniel Bryan. I hope Shiv won't see that. 

Doink, Repo man, Duke Droese - Fire all 3, fuck em. 

Sheamus, AJ Styles, Nakamura


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nak
AJ

Sami Callihan, Eli Drake, EC3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Eli Drake
Turn EC3

Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Elias


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Elias
Turn - Kevin Owens

Elias, Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins 
Turn Elias

Andrade 'Cien' Almas, Rusev, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Andrade Cien Almas
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Finn Balor, Bayley, Chad Gable


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bayley
Turn Finn Balor

Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, John Morrison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kofi
Turn John
Fire Evan

Mia Yim, Kairi Sane, Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Carmella

Lacey Evans, Rhea Ripley, Toni Storm


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lacey Evans 
Turn - Toni Storm

Alexa Bliss, Lita, Chyna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Lita
Turn: Bliss
Fire: Chyna

Alicia Fox, Dana Brooke, Tamina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Alicia Fox
Turn - Dana Brooke

Kane, Booker T, Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Jericho
Turn Kane 
Fire T (sorry)

Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mandy Rose, Dana Brooke


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Hiroyo Matsumoto
Turn Mandy Rose

Kazuchika Okada, Kenny Omega, Chris Jericho


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Okada
turn jericho
fire Omega

Doink repo man duke droese


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Doink
Turn - Repo Man

Elias, Damien Sandow, Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Savage
Turn Elias

Mark Henry, Jack Swagger, CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: CM Punk
Turn: Mark Henry

CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, William Regal


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - CM Punk
Turn - Mark Henry
Fire - Swagger

ed: 
Push - CM Punk
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - William Regal, eh he's not valuable now. 

Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push William Regal
Turn Daniel Bryan

Edit 

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Kurt Angle

Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Dolph Ziggler

Dolph Ziggler, Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn Drew McIntyre

Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Damien Sandow
Turn - The Miz

Cesaro, R-Truth, Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Elias
Turn Cesaro

R-Truth, John Cena, Lance Storm


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - R-Truth
Turn - John Cena 

Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Naomi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jimmy Uso
Turn Jey Uso

Finn Balor, Baron Corbin, Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Finn Balor

Podcast version

Bryan Alvarez, Konnan, Lance Storm


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bryan Alvarez
Turn - Konnan
Fire - Lance Storm. I heard him on Wrestling Observer a few times and he always annoyed me. 

I've got another one for ya: Solomonster, Wade Keller, Good Mic Work


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Good Mic Work
Turn: Solomonster
Fire: Wade Keller

Elijah Burke, Carlito, Val Venis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Elijah Burke
Turn - Carlito

The Ilconics, LayCool, The Bella Twins


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

P - Elijah 

T - Carlito 

F - Val 

jdfromny206 SeanzviewEnt Joe Cronin

Edit : 

P - IIconics 

T - Bellas 

F - Laycool


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- JDFromNY206 
Turn-SeanzviewEnt
Fire - Joe Cronin

Never listen to SeanzviewEnt, but not a fan of Cronin.

Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels, Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Shawn Michaels
Turn - Kurt Angle

AJ Styles, JBL, Edge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Edge
Turn: Styles
Fire: JBL

Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Wade Barrett
Turn - Cody Rhodes
Fire - Dolph Ziggler

Hulk Hogan, Samoa Joe, Undertaker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Undertaker
Fire: Hogan

Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rusev 
Turn Cesaro

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Wyatt
Turn: Harper
Fire: Rowan

The Miz, Almas, Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Elias
Turn The Miz

Cesaro, Bobby Roode, Sheamus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Roode
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Sheamus 

Jack Swagger, Alberto Del Rio, Alex Riley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Alberto Del Rio
Turn Jack Swagger

CM Punk, Alberto Del Rio, John Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push CM Punk
Turn John Cena
Fire Alberto Del Rio

Lex Luger, Diesel, Irwin R. Schyster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push IRS
Turn Diesel 
Fire Lex

Okada, Andre the Giant, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Kazuchika Okada

Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Hulk Hogan
T - Scott Hall

Buddy Murphy, Alexa Bliss, Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Alexa Bliss

Buddy Murphy, Mustafa Ali, Cedric Alexander


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Mustafa Ali
Turn - Buddy Murphy
Fire - Cedric Alexander

EC3, The Miz, A.J. Lee


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - EC3 , never been a fan of his, but he's a new face and he's not bad. 
Turn - Miz
Fire - AJ Lee, stay fired to be exact. Although sometimes I wonder what is she doing for life. 

Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Bobby Roode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Cody
Turn Bobby
Fire Randy

Roddy Piper, Rosemary, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Rosemary

Triple H, Rob Van Dam, Booker T


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H
Turn - RVD

Randy Orton, Triple H, Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Batista 
Turn HHH
Fire Randy

Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Triple H

EDIT

Push Becky Lynch
Turn The Rock

John Cena, Bobby Lashley, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push John
Turn Bobby
Fire Mr.

Okay, I think I got it this time...

AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn AJ Styles

R-Truth, Jack Swagger, Big Show


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Becky turn seth fire AJ

Edit: push r truth turn big show fire swagger 

Shawn Michael's triple h ravishing Rick rude


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Shawn Michaels
Turn - Triple H

Charlotte Flair, Bray Wyatt, Cody Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Cody Rhodes

Bray Wyatt, Mojo Rawley, Big Cass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bray
Turn Mojo
Fire Cass

This time...

Charlotte Flair, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Becky Lynch

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Rosemary


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Becky turn Charlotte fire Alexa

Edit: push kiari turn asuka fire rosemary

Ahmed johnson Bobby lashley Ezekiel jackson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Charlotte Flair
> Turn Becky Lynch
> 
> Asuka, Kairi Sane, Rosemary


Push :asuka
Turn Sane
Fire Rosemary with a tear in my eye.

Charlotte Flair, Chris Jericho, Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Bobby Lashley
Turn - Ezekial Jackson
Fire - Ahmed Johnson

Edit:

Push - Chris Jericho
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Charlotte

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Nikki Bella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Nikki Bella
Turn - Liv Morgan

Nikki Bella, Beth Phoenix, Chyna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Beth
Turn Chyna
Fire Nikki (sorry, Jepsan)

Nikki Cross, Rosemary, Kana


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Quit ignoring my stuff, phantom

Push rosemary turn kana

George the animal Steele golga red rooster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't see anything. Sorry.

Push George "The Animal" Steele :mark
Turn Red Rooster
Fire Golga

El Santo, Blue Demon, Jushin Thunder Liger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Jushin Liger
Turn - Blue Demon
Fire- El Santo


Paul Burchill, The Boogeyman, The Ascension


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

push boogeyman 
turn burchill
fire ascension

****** tonk man mr perfect chris jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Mr. Perfect
Fire: Honky 

Jerry Lawler, Tazz, Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jerry Lawler
Turn - Scotty 2 Hotty

Undertaker, Triple H, Kane


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Undertaker only given he'd be Big Evil. 
Turn - Triple H
Fire - Kane, let him be a mayor. 

Bianca Belair, Becky Lynch, Ember Moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Ember Moon

Killian Dain, Lars Sullivan, Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ciampa
Turn - Lars
Fire - Dain

Chris Jericho, Shane McMahon (as a wrestler), Steve Blackman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Shane McMahon

CM Punk, Shelton Benjamin, Kofi Kingston


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - CM Punk. He was the best. 
Turn - Kignston. Why not. 
Fire - Shelton. Idk why he was brought back anyway, he's below the IC title level. 

Roderick Strong, Mustafa Ali, Buddy Murphy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Mustafa Ali
Turn Buddy Murphy

Bobby Lashley, Big Show, Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Brock Lesnar
Turn - Lashley

Elias, Shinsuke Nakamura, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: Nakamura
Fire: Dream 

Matt Hardy, R-Truth, Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kane
Turn Matt Hardy

The Miz, Elias, Chris Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: Jericho
Fire: Miz

Jeff Hardy, Seth Rollins, Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Seth
Turn HHH
Fire Jeff Hardy

:asuka, Manami Toyota, Bull Nakano


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Asuka
Turn - Bull Nakano
Fire - Manami Toyota


The One Billy Gunn, Vito, Roderick Strong


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Roderick strong turn Vito fire Billy Gunn


King Kong Bundy, big john stud, earthquake


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ugh.. I'm pretty sure you just want to kill this thread. 

Push - Bundy
Turn - Stud
Fire - Earthquake 

Bianca Belair, Kairi Sane, Peyton Royce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Bianca Belair

John Morrison, Bobby Roode, Wade Barrett


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - John Morrison
Turn - Wade Barrett

Buddy Murphy, Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Tommaso Ciampa
Turn Buddy Murphy

Kairi Sane, Io Shirai, Toni Storm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Toni Storm
Turn - Io Shorai
Fire - Kairi Sane


Alexa Bliss & Mickie James, Trish Stratus & Lita, The Bella Twins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Alexa Bliss & Mickie James
T - The Bella Twins

Bobby Roode, Chad Gable, Bray Wyatt


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bray Wyatt 
Turn - Chad Gable
Fire - Bobby Roode

Nakamura, Samoa Joe, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Samoa Joe

Shinsuke Nakamura, Finn Balor, Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Roman Reigns
T - Shinsuke Nakamura

Shinsuke Nakamura, TJP, Hideo Itami


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shinsuke Nakamura
Turn TJP

Daniel Bryan, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - Kevin Owens 

Bobby Lashley, Braun, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Drew McIntyre

Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Dolph Ziggler
T - Drew McIntyre
F - Braun Strowman

Ronda Rousey, Nikki Bella, Brie Bella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Nikki Bella
Turn Ronda Rousey

Natalya, Ember Moon, Sonya Deville


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ronda
Turn - Nikki (back babyface, lol)
Fire - Brie

edit:
Push - Ember
Turn - Sonya
Fire - Natalya

Well, let's go with Dean , Seth and Roman.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Dean Ambrose

Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Cesaro
Turn Sheamus 
Fire Roman

Nikki Cross, The Boogeyman, Mia Yim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Nikki Cross
Turn Mia Yim

Kane, Rob Van Dam, Sheamus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: RVD
Turn: Sheamus
Fire: Kane

Lance Storm, Dean Malenko, Val Venus


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push dean
Turn lance 
Fire val

Yokozuna earthquake king king bundy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Bundy
Turn: Yokozuna
Fire: Earthquake 

Bret Hart, Scott Hall, Sting


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Push: Bret
Turn: Scott
Fire: Sting (tough but he can elevant another promotion)

Seth Rollins Dean Ambrose Roman Reigns


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Rollins
Turn Ambrose

Bray Wyatt, Elias, Rusev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bray
Turn Elias
Fire Rusev... On Rusev Day. I'm a monster. :sadbecky

Becky Lynch, AJ Styles, Batman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - AJ Styles

The Miz, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Push Miz
Turn Styles
Fire Bryan (be doing him a favor)

Hulk Hogan, Andre the Giant, Big John Studd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PUSH ANDRE :mark
Turn Hulk
Fire John

Hiroyo Matsumoto mark), Meiko Satomura mark), Becky Lynch (eh.)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Hiroyo Matsumoto
Fire -Meiko Satomura

Armando Alejandro Estrada, Teddy Long, Eric Bischoff


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Push Eric bishoff ( off a cliff )

Turn Estrada

Fire Teddy Long ( with a ak47)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bischoff
Turn - Teddy Long

Drew McIntyre, Finn Balor, Ricochet


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push McIntyre
Turn Balor

Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Mickie James

Asuka, Sasha Banks, Bayley


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Sasha

Braun Strowman, Brock Lesnar, Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Braun Strowman
Turn Roman Reigns

Kevin Owens, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Daniel Bryan

John Cena, R-Truth, Carmella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - R-Truth
Turn - Carmella
Fire - John Cena


Billie Kay, Mandy Rose, Sarah Logan


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push mandy
Turn billie

brock Lesnar goldberg the rock


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Push The Rock
Turn Lesnar

Asuka, Io Shirai, Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kairi Sane
Turn - Asuka

Matt Riddle, Finn Balor, Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dean Ambrose
Turn Finn Balor

Elias, Bobby Lashley, Shelton Benjamin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Elias
Turn - Bobby Lashley

Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair, Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Becky Lynch

Jeff Hardy, John Cena, Randy Orton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Orton
Turn: Cena
Fire: Hardy

Dean Ambrose, Elias, Kevin Owens


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Elias (nothing against him )

AJ Styles, Buddy Murphy, Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Buddy 
Turn AJ 
Fire Roman

Jake "The Snake" Roberts, Mr. Perfect, Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Mr. Perfect
Turn: Jake
Fire: Beefcake

Ted DiBiase, Rick Rude, Ricky Steamboat


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Rick Rude
Turn - Ricky Steamboat
Fire - Ted DiBiase

Shayna Baszler, Bianca Belair, Candice LeRae


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bianca Belair
Turn - Candice LeRae

New Day, Edge & Christian, Cody Rhodes & Goldust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Edge and Christian
Turn New Day

Rikishi, Chris Benoit, Test


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rikishi
Turn - Chris Benoit 

Noam Dar, Buddy Murphy, Drew Gulak


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Buddy Murphy
Turn Drew Gulak

The Miz, Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dolph Ziggler
Turn - The Miz

Shinsuke Nakamura, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Randy Orton

Kane, Triple H, Edge


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Edge 
Turn Kane 
Fire Trips

cena orton Bootista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn John Cena

Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Shawn Michaels
Turn - The Undertaker

Cody Rhodes, Neville, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: McIntyre
Turn: Cody
Fire: Neville

Carlito, John Morrison, Kofi Kingston


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - John Morrison
Turn - Carlito

Carlito, AJ Lee, Lince Dorado


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Carlito
Turn AJ Lee

MVP, Matt Hardy, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - MVP
Turn - Mr Kennedy
Fire - Matt Hardy

Austin Aries, The Miz, Kevin Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Austin Aries
Turn - Kevin Owens 
Fire - The Miz

Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, Sheamus


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Jericho
Turn Orton
Fire Sheamus

Nikki Bella, Alexa Bliss, Carmella


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Nikki Bella
Fire - Carmella

Finn Balor, Bobby Roode, EC3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push EC3
Turn Bobby Roode

Baron Corbin, Finn Balor, Bobby Roode


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Roode
Turn: Balor
Fire: Corbin

Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Triple H


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Prime or current? :lol 

Prime: 
Push - Chris Jericho
Turn - Kurt Angle
Fire - Triple H

Current: 
Push - Chris Jericho
Turn - Kurt Angle
Fire - Triple H 

oh.. 


Wade Barrett, Dean Ambrose, Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Christian
Turn Wade Barrett

Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Drew McIntyre


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I see, you're trying to kill me. So, normally Dean would get the first place, but if we're talking current, we need a heel Dean. And Bryan, well... he's the odd man out. :armfold

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Dean Ambrose
Fire - Daniel Bryan

AJ Styles, Cesaro, Andrade 'Cien' Almas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Cesaro

Undertaker, Big Show, Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Big Show
Turn - Undertaker
Fire - Kane

Becky Lynch, Drew McIntyre, Kevin Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre 
Turn - Kevin Owens
Fire - Becky Lynch

The Usos, The Bar, The Revival


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Usos
Turn The Bar

Akam, Curtis Axel, Dash Wilder


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Curtis Axel
Turn - Dash Wilder

Floyd Mayweather, Ronda Rousey, Brock Lesnar


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ronda
Turn - Brock
Fire - Floyd 

The Rock, John Cena, Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Rock
Turn John Cena

Edge, Batista, Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kurt Angle
Turn - Batista

Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, Christian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Christian
Turn: Matt
Fire: Jeff

Bubba Ray Dudley, Farooq, Billy Gunn


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Push Bubba ( His Bully run was good, and that was in TNA. )
Turn Farooq
Ax Billy ( He needs Angelina and Velvet to return to save him. ) 

Rikishi, Yokozuna, Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rikishi
Turn: Yokozuna
Fire: Bam

Umaga, Chris Masters, Matt Morgan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Umaga
Turn - Chris Masters

Dolph Ziggler, John Morrison, Cody Rhodes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Cody
Fire: Morrison 

Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett, Bray Wyatt


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tough! Love these guys. 

Push - Wade Barrett
Turn - Damien Sandow
Fire - Bray Wyatt

Brock Lesnar, Stone Cold, Undertaker


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Steve Austin
Turn: Undertaker
Fire: Brock Lesnar

EC3, Pete Dunne, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ciampa
Turn - Pete Dunne
Fire - EC3

Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, Triple H (all current)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Triple H

AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - AJ Styles
Turn - Bobby Roode

Bobby Roode, Bobby Lashley, Kevin Owens


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Roode
Turn: Owens
Fire: Lashley

Elias, Seth Rollins, Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Elias

Sami Callihan, Rich Swann, Eli Drake


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

push swann
turn drake

goldust , cody Rhodes, dusty rhodes


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> push swann
> turn drake
> 
> goldust , cody Rhodes, dusty rhodes


Fire Goldust

Push Cody

Turn Dusty (he would have made a great heel)


Iiconics
Breezango
War Raiders


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - The IIconics
Turn - War Raiders
Fire - Breezango

Sid Vicious, Elijah Burke, Buddy Murphy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - Elijah Burke

Becky Lynch, Nikki Bella, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Nikki Bella

Mickie James, Melina, Beth Phoenix


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Mickie James
Turn: Beth Phoenix
Fire: Melina

AJ Lee, Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Eve Torres
Turn - A.J. Lee
Fire - Kelly Kelly

Tomasso Ciampa, Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shit, that's a tough one for me. I love all 3 of them :lol

Push: Chris Jericho
Turn: Dean Ambrose
Fire: Tommaso Ciampa (nothing against him :cry)

Christian, Johnny Gargano, Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Christian
Turn - Johnny Gargano
Fire - Seth Rollins

Asuka, Becky Lynch, Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan, Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, if they were all superstars from 1 era.... 

Push - Steve Austin 
Turn - Daniel Bryan 
Fire - Hulk Hogan 

Seth Rollins, Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Drew McIntyre

Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho, Sheamus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Chris Jericho
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - Sheamus


Nikki Bella, A.J. Lee, Kaitlyn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push AJ Lee
Turn Kaitlyn
Fire Nikki Bella

Mandy Rose, Scarlett Bordeaux, Taryn Terrell


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Scarlett Bordeaux
Turn - Taryn Terrell
Fire - Mandy Rose

Rey Mysterio, Ricochet, Woken Matt Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rey Mysterio
Turn - Ricochet

Drew McIntyre, Brock Lesnar, Braun Strowman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Braun Strowman
Fire - Brock Lesnar

AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

You just gave me my top 3 favorite wrestlers :sodone

Oh god, this is going to be painful as hell :lol

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Seth Rollins (nothing against him :cry :cry)

Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Roman Reigns


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

KO
Roman

ziggler, the miz, kofi kingston


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dolph Ziggler
Turn - Kofi Kingston

Becky Lynch, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Becky Lynch

Bo Dallas, Heath Slater, Curtis Axel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bo 
Turn - Heath Slater

Zack Ryder, Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Damien Sandow

John Morrison, The Miz, Sheamus


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - John Morrison. I know Miz is way more charismatic, but I absolutely don't want to push him, and besides Morrison was always kind of guilty pleasure of mine. 
Turn - The Miz. 
Fire - Sheamus. Besides tag team he does nothing for me. 

Bobby Roode, Dolph Ziggler, Bobby Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Dolph Ziggler

Seth Rollins, Baron Corbin, Finn Balor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Balor
Fire: Corbin

Brock Lesnar, Cesaro, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cesaro
Turn - Brock Lesnar

Bray Wyatt, Jason Jordan, Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Braun Strowman
Turn Cesaro

Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dolph Ziggler
Turn - Daniel Bryan

Shelton Benjamin, Jason Jordan, Jack Swagger


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ugh.. 

Push - Shelton Benjamin :trips7 
Turn - Jason Jordan 
Fire - Jack Swagger 

Velveteen Dream, EC3, Keith Lee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push EC3
Turn Velveteen Dream

Kalisto, Mustafa Ali, Drew Gulak


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Mustafa Ali
Turn: Drew Gulak
Fire: Kallisto

Brian Kendrick, Buddy Murphy, Lince Dorado


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Budd Murphy
Turn Brian Kendrick

Samoa Joe, Rusev, Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Joe
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Mysterio

Shayna Baszler, Toni Storm, Bianca Belair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Toni Storm
Turn Bianca Belair


Jinder Mahal, Finn Balor, Matt Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Finn Balor
Turn - Matt Hardy
Fire - Jinder Mahal

Randy Orton, Sheamus, Cesaro


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Sheamus

Big Show, Sheamus, Cesaro


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Cesaro
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Big Show

Daniel Bryan, Braun Strowman, Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - Braun Strowman

Randy Orton, Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: Braun Strowman
Fire: Bray Wyatt

Drew McIntyre, Jason Jordan, Mojo Rawley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: McIntyre
Turn: Jordan
Fire: Rawley

Baron Corbin, Sami Zayn, Finn Balor


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Finn Balor
Fire: Baron Corbin

EC3, Kevin Owens, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Tomasso Ciampa
Fire- EC3

A.J. Styles & Charlotte, Miz & Asuka, Braun Strowman & Ember Moon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - AJ Styles & Charlotte Flair
Turn - Braun Strowman & Ember Moon

Alexa Bliss, Charlotte Flair, Toni Storm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Charlotte
Fire - Toni Storm


Liv Morgan, Lacey Evans, Billie Kay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Lacey
Turn: Liv
Fire: Billie

Sarah Logan, Sonya Deville, Peyton Royce


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Peyton Royce
Turn - Sarah Logan
Fire - Sonya Deville 

Shayna Baszler, Ronda Rousey, Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's the wrong answer :side:

Push: Asuka
Turn: Rousey
Fire: Shayna

McIntyre, Cesaro, Kevin Owens


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Cesaro

Cesaro, Elias, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Shinsuke

AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Seth Rollins
Fire - AJ Styles 

is this the right answer? 

Adam Cole, Velveteen Dream, Aleister Black


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Adam Cole
Turn - Velveteen Dream

Sasha Banks, Asuka, Becky Lynch


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Asuka
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire - Sasha Banks

AJ Styles, Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn AJ Styles

The Miz, Daniel Bryan, Jeff Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ugh. 

Push: Bryan
Turn: Miz
Fire: Jeff

Randy Orton, Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe



RBrooks said:


> is this the right answer?


Nah, but we all have different opinions so its all good.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - The Miz
Fire - Jeff Hardy

upd: 

Push - Ambrose 
Turn - Joe
Fire - Orton 

Cesaro, Samoa Joe, Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Cesaro

Rusev, Sheamus, Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Mysterio

The Revival, The Bar, The Usos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Usos
Turn The Bar

Bray Wyatt, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Bray
Turn: Axel
Fire: Dallas

Ziggler, Miz, Kofi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn The Miz

Elias, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Elias

Edge, Seth Rollins, Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Edge
Turn Seth Rollins

Carmella, Naomi, Sonya Deville


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Carmella
Turn - Naomi

Naomi, Ember Moon, Bianca Belair


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bianca Belair
Turn - Ember Moon
Fire - Naomi

Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Kassius Ohno


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Owens
Turn: Zayn
Fire: Ohno 

Bobby Roode, Apollo Crews, Jinder Mahal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Apollo Crews
Turn - Bobby Roode

Lashley, Apollo Crews, Velveteen Dream


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bobby Lashley
Turn Velveteen Dream

Dolph Ziggler, Rusev, Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Dolph Ziggler

Jimmy Uso, Big E, Luke Harper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Joe (he's sadly too injury prone at this point)
Fire: Rusev

Aiden English, Titus O'Neil, Mojo Rawley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Titus O'Neil
Turn Aiden English

Kalisto, Mojo Rawley, Tye Dillinger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kalisto
Turn - Tye Dillinger

Nikki Bella, Charlotte Flair, Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Alexa Bliss

Hideo Itami, Buddy Murphy, Mustafa Ali


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Hideo Itami
Turn Buddy Murphy
Fire Mustafa Ali

Sable (AE version), Ronda Rousey (current WWE version), Chyna (Mamacita version)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Ronda Rousey
Turn - Sable
Fire - Chyna

Shinsuke Nakamura, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Daniel Bryan

Kane, Sheamus, Baron Corbin


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fire all 3 of them 

Sasha Becky Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Bayley

Asuka, Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Push Alexa 

Turn Banks 

Fire Asuka


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

You just wanted to fire Asuka and not give us a new nominees? :no: 

Shayna Baszler, Kairi Sane, Asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Push Shayna 3:16 

Turn Kairi & Asuka

Dean Drew Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dean Ambrose
Turn Drew McIntyre

Rusev, Samoa Joe, Bobby Lashley


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Push Joe 

Fire Rusev & Lashley

Nattie Dana Tamina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Natalya
Turn - Dana Brooke

Samoa Joe, Keith Lee, Big E


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Big E
Fire - Keith Lee. I don't like him. Idk why. 

Goldust, Gangrel, Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Jarrett
Turn: Gangrel
Fire: Goldust 

DDP, Scott Hall, Scott Steiner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push DDP
Turn Scott Hall

Batista, Mark Henry, Brock Lesnar


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - dat Hall of PAIN guy 
Turn - Batista
Fire - Lesnar

Triple H, Undertaker, Shawn Michaels


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fire Taker & Shawn

Push Hunter


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Shawn Michaels
Turn - Triple H
Fire - Undertaker

Tajiri, William Regal, Finlay


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Tajiri
turn finlay 
fire regal

harlem heat New day Doom


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Harlen Heat
Turn - New Day

Dolph Ziggler, Braun Strowman, Shane McMahon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - Dolph Ziggler
Fire - Shane McMahon

Triple H and Shawn Michaels, Brothers of Destruction, Trish Stratus and Lita


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Triple H & Shawn Michaels
Turn - Trish Stratus & Lita

Baron Corbin, Shane McMahon, Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Shane McMahon

Jeff Hardy, The Miz, Rey Mysterio


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: The Miz
Turn: Rey Mysterio
Fire: Jeff Hardy

Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goddamn it, I love the three of them :lol

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: AJ Styles
Fire: Dean Ambrose (nothing against him :cry)

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fire all 3 of them 

KO Sami Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Sami Zayn
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Shayna Baszler, Ronda Rousey, Chyna


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Chyna
Turn - Ronda Rousey

Cesaro, Samoa Joe, Kassius Ohno


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Push - Cesaro
Turn - Kassius Ohno
Fire - Samoa Joe

Sasha Banks, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Push ~ Seth Rollins
Turn ~ AJ Styles
Fire ~ Sasha Banks

Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Curt Hawkins


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Axel
Turn: Bo
Fire: Hawkins

Bray Wyatt, Jeff Hardy, Baron Corbin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Baron Corbin
Turn - Jeff Hardy

Finn Balor, Johnny Gargano, Drew Gulak


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Johnny Gargano
Turn - Drew Gulak
Fire -Finn balor

Hulk Hogan, Brock Lesnar, John Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Brock Lesnar
Turn - Hulk Hogan

Charlotte Flair, Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Ric Flair

Ryback, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cody Rhodes
Turn - Ryback

Ryback, Batista, Cesaro


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Batista
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Ryback

Becky Lynch, The Rock, C.M. Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn CM Punk
Fire The Rock

Lacey Evans, Toni Storm, Candice LeRae


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lacey Evans
Turn - Candice LeRae

Becky Lynch, Trish Stratus, Lita


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Trish Stratus

Randy Orton, Batista, Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Randy Orton
Turn - Edge

Riott Squad, Boss & Hug Connection, Trish Stratus & Lita


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Trish Stratus and Lita
Turn: Boss 'N Hug Connection
Fire: Riott Squad (nothing against Ruby Riott )

Christian, Edge, Gangrel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Christian
Turn Edge

Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy, Andrade'Cien'Almas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rey Mysterio
Turn - Almas

Randy Orton, Andrade Cien Almas, Nikki Cross


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Andrade 
Turn - Cross
Fire - Orton 

Shane McMahon, Baron Corbin, William Regal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Shane McMahon

Shinsuke Nakamura, Fandango, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:side:

Push: Nakamura
Turn: Kofi
Fire: Fandango 

Rusev, Baron Corbin, Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Sheamus

Drew McIntyre, Braun Strowman, Seth Rollins


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Turn Drew
Push Seth
Fire Strowman

Goldberg, Hogan, Andre The Giant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Hulk Hogan
Turn - Andre The Giant

Alexa Bliss, Batista, Chris Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Batista
Fire: Bliss

Alicia Fox, Naomi, Natalya


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Push: Naomi
Turn: Alicia Fox
Fire: Natalya


Balor, Zayn, Owens.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Sami Zayn

Finn Balor, Shinsuke Nakamura, Samoa Joe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Nakamura
Fire: Balor

Sami Zayn, Drew McIntyre, Randy Orton


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Push: Joe
Turn: Balor
Fire: Nak

Cena, Bryan, Strowman.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Push: Drew
Turn: Zayn
Fire: Orton

Cena, Bryan, Strowman.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bryan
Turn - Cena

CM Punk, Shawn Michaels, Steve Austin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Stone Cold Steve Austin
Turn - C.M. Punk
Fire - Shawn Michaels

King Booker, MVP, Dashing Cody Rhodes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Shawn
Turn Punk

Sable, Torrie Wilson, Maryse


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Maryse
Turn - Sable
Fire - Torrie Wilson


Sunny, Mandy Rose, Stacy Keibler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Mandy
Turn Stacy

Owen Hart, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Push Eddie 
Turn Chris Benoit
Fire Owen Hart

Braun Strowman Kane Big Show


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Kane
Turn Braun

Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Push Seth
Turn Dean (already done lol)
Fire Daniel Bryan

Brock Lesnar Batista Goldberg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Brock Lesnar
Turn - Batista

Wade Barret, William Regal, Neville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Wade Barrett
Turn - William Regal
Fire - Neville

King Booker, Dashing Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Cody Rhodes
Turn: Booker T
Fire: Damien Sandow

Jason Jordan, The Miz, Velveteen Dream


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jason Jordan
Turn - Velveteen Dream

Luke Harper, Kevin Owens, Jason Jordan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Luke Harper

Seth Rollins, Bobby Lashley, Finn Balor


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Push Seth Rollins
Turn Finn Balor

Ryback, Diesel, Scott Hall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Ryback
Turn - Scott Hall

Chad Gable & Bobby Roode, Cesaro & Sheamus, Strong & O'Reilly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Strong & O'Reilly
Turn - Chad Gable & Bobby Roode
Fire - Sheamus & Cesaro

King Booker, Jimmy Wang Yang, Kofi Kingston


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - King Booker
Turn - Kofi Kingston

Drew McIntyre, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Drew McIntyre
Fire - Seth Rollins

Sgt Slaughter, Velveteen Dream, Rob Van Dam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - RVD
Turn - Velveteen Dream

Ronda Rousey, Daniel Bryan, Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Ronda Rousey

Samoa Joe, Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Rey Mysterio
Fire -Jeff Hardy

Matt Hardy, Lex Luger, MVP


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: MVP
Turn: Matt
Fire: Luger 

Gangrel, Billy Kidman, Test


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fire all 3 

Sasha Bayley Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Banks
Fire: Bayley

Carmella, Peyton, Ruby


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Carmella
Turn Ruby Riott

Bayley, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Push Becky Bayley 

Fire Sasha 

Edge Randy Orton Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Chris Jericho

Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Mr. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Push Austin 

Fire the other two


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Steve Austin
Turn - HBK

Lio Rush, Drew Gulak, TJP


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Drew Gulak
Turn - TJP
Fire - Lio Rush

Liv Morgan, Kerwin White, The Sandman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Sandman 
Turn Liv
Fire Kerwin

Isaac yankem, Kane, Fake Diesel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kane
Turn - Isaac Yankem
Fire - Fake Diesel

Aliyah, Billie Kay, Natalya


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

Fire all three.

Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
Rey Mysterio
Bruno Sammartino


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bruno Sammartino
Turn - Rey Mysterio

Charlotte Flair, Shayna Baszler, Nia Jax


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Turn (To heel) Charlotte
Push Shayna Baszler
Fire Nia Jax

Bayley, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bayley
Turn Becky Lynch

Seth Rollins, Shinsuke Nakamura, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

As of right now 

Push: Becky
Turn: Sasha
Fire: Bailey

Edit: 

Push: Dean
Turn: Seth
Fire: Nakamura 


Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley, Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lashley
Turn - Baron Corbin

Lio Rush, Cedric Alexander, Drew Gulak


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

- Push Gulak
- Turn Cedric
- Fire Lio Rush because he's annoying as fuck.

Chad Gable, Bobby Roode, Elias.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Elias
Turn Bobby Roode

Jason Jordan, Bray Wyatt, Mojo Rawley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bray
Turn JJ
Fire Mojo

Kairi Sane, Asuka, Carmella


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Since its expected of me

Push asuka 
Turn kiara fire carmela

Bobby lashley, bad news brown, ahmed johnson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lashley
Turn - Bad News Brown

Brock Lesnar, Nia Jax, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ambrose
Turn: Lesnar
Fire: Nia

Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

push kofi 
turn dolph 
fire dolph

xpac, barry horrowitz, koko b ware


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Barry Horowitz
Turn - Koko B Ware
Fire - X-Pac

Jack Swagger, Buff Bagwell, Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Jarrett
Turn: Bagwell 
Fire: Swagger

Finlay, Mr. Kennedy, MVP


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push: MVP
Turn: Kennedy
Fire: Finlay

Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Jr?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ted
Turn: Orton
Fire: Cody

Just to see how it would have gone considering he never got a true push in the company. 

Rico, Vito, Simon Dean


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push: Simon Dean (he was AWESOME)
Turn: Vito (heel enforcer lackey type)
Fire: Rico

Becky, Ronda, Charlotte


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Charlotte Flair
Turn - Ronda Rousey

Braun Strowman, AJ Styles, Cedric Alexander


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Braun
Turn: Corbin
Fire: Lashley 

Elias, Cesaro, Sami Zayn


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Sami Zayn
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Elias (nothing against him )

Cedric Alexander, Lio Rush, Mustafa Ali


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Push: Ali
Turn: Cedric
Fire: Lio Rush

Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy, my top 3 favorite talents again :sodone

Push: Seth Rollins
Turn: Daniel Bryan
Fire: AJ Styles (nothing against him :cry)

Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:hmm

Push: Sami Zayn (Long overdue)
Turn: Kevin Owens
Fire: Dolph Ziggler

Johnny Gargano, Aleister Black, Tommaso Ciampa.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aw man, I'm dying :lol

Push: Tommaso Ciampa
Turn: Johnny Gargano
Fire: Aleister Black (nothing against him :cry)

Asuka, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Becky Lynch

Ember Moon, Sonya Deville, Ruby Riott


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Ruby Riott
Turn: Ember Moon
Fire: Sonya Deville

Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre, Lars Sullivan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Braun Strowman

Apollo Crews, Tye Dillinger, Chad Gable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Chad Gable
Turn - Tye Dillinger

Charlotte Flair, Seth Rollins, Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Seth Rollins

Elias, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Dolph Ziggler
Turn: The Miz
Fire: Elias (nothing against him)

Akira Tozawa, Buddy Murphy, Drew Gulak


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Buddy Murphy
Turn Drew Gulak

Heath Slater, Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push: Slater
Turn: Ryder
Fire: Hawkins

Bray, Cesaro, Dolph


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Dolph Ziggler
Turn Cesaro

Kevin Owens, Finn Balor, Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Finn Balor

Sasha Banks, The Usos, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - The Usos
Turn - Velveteen Dream
Fire - Sasha Banks

Mandy Rose, Naomi, Mickie James


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Naomi
Turn - Mandy Rose
Fire - Mickie James

Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair, Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Becky Lynch

Braun Strowman, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Becky, Turn Charlotte, Fire Ronda

Nothing against Ronda, but she's a short term star, Becky and Charlotte will be around a lot longer.

Edit - Push Bryan, Turn Braun, Fire AJ. Again, nothing against AJ.

Asuka, Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Sasha Banks
Fire: Alexa Bliss

Jazz, Molly Holly, Victoria


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Molly Holly

Turn: Victoria (I mean uh...she works either way, vicious as a heel but had an ok face run too)

Fire: Jazz (...feel kinda mean about this one, but thems the breaks...)

Ember Moon, Natalya, Ruby Riott*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Ember, Turn Ruby, Fire Natalya

She's just never done anythig for me. Good worker, but her character has been stale forever and her charisma is non-existent

Adam Cole, Ricochet, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Adam Cole
Turn - Velveteen Dream
Fire - Ricochet

Melina, Michelle McCool, Gail Kim


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push McCool turn fail fire melina

Big john stud test drew mcentire


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - Big John Studd
Fire - Test

Eddie Guerrero, Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- Kurt Angle
Turn - Eddie Guerrero
Fire - Shawn Michaels

Lars Sullivan, EC3, Nikki Cross


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Lars
Turn: EC3
Fire: Nikki

Buff Bagwell, Shane Douglas, Jeff Jarrett


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Jarrett
Turn Douglas
Fire Buff

X-Pac, Road Dog, Billy Gunn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Gunn
Turn: Dogg
Fire X-Pac

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Ember Moon


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd push dick in Mandy Rose

Turn Ember
Fire Liv

In their current state - Jericho, Triple H, Taker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Jericho
Turn: Triple H 
Fire: Taker

Kevin Owens, Rusev, Sami Zayn


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push Owens
Turn Zayn
Fire Rusev

I like Rusev too :sadbecky

Baron Corbin, Jinder Mahal, Bo Dallas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Corbin
Turn - Bo
Fire - Jinder Mahal

Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor, EC3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Bo Dallas
Turn - Jinder Mahal
Fire - Baron Corbin

Edit

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - EC3
Fire - Finn Balor

Mr. Kennedy, Val Venis, Carlito


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Carlito
Turn: Kennedy
Fire: Val 

MnM, Deuce and Domino, Cade and Murdoch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - MNM
Turn - Cade and Murdoch
Fire - Deuce and Domino

The Dudley Boyz, The Usos, The Outsiders


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: The Dudley Boyz
Turn: The Outsiders
Fire: The Usos

Heidenreich, Luther Reigns, Gene Snitsky


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Luther Reighs
Turn - Gene Snitsky
Fire - Heidenreich

Jeff Jarrett, Gangrel, Melina


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Jarrett
Turn: Gangrel
Fire: Melina 

Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Wade Barrett
Turn Damien Sandow

Rusev, Shinsuke Nakamura, Samoa Joe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Paul Burchill and Katie Lea, William Regal and Layla, Jamie Noble and Nidia


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - William Regal and Layla
Turn - Jamie Noble and Nidia

The Miz, Drew McIntyre, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - The Miz
Turn - Velveteen Dream
Fire - Drew McIntyre

Scott Hall, Scott Steiner, King Booker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Scott Hall
Turn - Scott Steiner

Kane, Goldust, The Undertaker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kane
Turn - Goldust
Fire -Undertaker

The Iron Sheik, Terry Funk, Braun Strowman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Iron Sheik 
Turn: Braun
Fire: Funk

Jeff Hardy, Christian, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Jeff
Turn Rey

Candice Michelle, Torrie Wilson, Victoria


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Victoria
Turn - Torrie Wilson

Elias, Dean Ambrose, Otis Dozovic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push - Amborse
Turn - Elias

Asuka, Kairi, Io


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka :asuka
Turn Kairi 
Fire Io

Rhea Ripley, Nikki Cross, Mia Yim


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Rhea
Turn Mia
Fire Nikki

THE NEW Daniel Bryan, Aleister Black, Adam Cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Aleister Black
Turn: Adam Cole
Fire: The New Daniel Bryan

I should fire Adam Cole instead since I'm not familiar with him, but if they fire Bryan, they basically have to push Samoa Joe as the top heel on SmackDown. Plus, this "new" Daniel Bryan character is really that bad. I don't want to fire him for his matches but c'est la vie.

Asuka, Roman Reigns, AJ Styles


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn AJ
Fire Roman

Look at you making me look like a heel firing somebody with cancer :lol

Andrade Cien Almas, Mustafa Ali, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Having cancer does not qualify you to keep a job you are ill suited for. You are not a heel, you are logical.

Also, you could've fired AJ Styles. He's terrible as well. I'm just saying.

Push: Cien Almas
Turn: Mustafa Ali
Fire: Drew Mcintyre

I went with Mcintyre to get fired, because they're never pushing Mustafa Ali to the belt. Mcintyre they will. I would ideally fire Ali, but I look at the practicalities of the situation. I should probably stop that and just focus on what I'd book and not what Vince would.

Alexa Bliss, Jinder Mahal, Ricochet


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push- Ricochet
Turn - Bliss
Fire - Mahal

Velveteen Dream, Heavy Machinary, EC3


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Dream 
Turn EC3 
Fire HM

I'm not that high on EC3 but he doesn't make me cringe like HM does.

Johnny Gargano, Seth Rollins, Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Kairi Sane. On the opposite brand as Asuka, so they can both be champions. Although not for too long, because they have to have a match together at WrestleMania. We, as a fanbase, need it.
Turn: Johnny Gargano
Fire: Seth Rollins

The Miz, Shinsuke Nakamura, Pete Dunne


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push- Miz
Turn- Nak
Fire- Dunne (I just don't see it)

Tommaso Ciampa, Andrade Almas, WALTER


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Andrade
Turn - Ciampa
Fire - Walter

Bobby Roode, Finn Balor, Kevin Owens


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Owens
Turn: Roode
Fire: Balor

Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre, Roman Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Reigns
Turn: Drew
Fire: Braun

Becky, Alexa, Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Asuka. Harder than anyone in company history. All the belts, all the records. 
Turn: Alexa
Fire: Becky 

Not even because "I'm bitter" or whatever. I genuinely, sincerely think Alexa is a better performer than Becky Lynch. At least where it counts, which is not in the ring. She's a much better talker, she has more charisma, she has better expressions, and she's much better looking. I would have less of a problem with her main eventing WrestleMania than Becky, even though I would still be opposed. 

Charlotte, Ember Moon, Nikki Cross


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Charlotte, to the moon
Turn: Ember Moon
Fire: Nikki Cross

Rhea Ripley, Dakota Kai, Io Shirai


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Io
Turn Rhea
Fire Dakota

Love all three, that was tough 

Tyler Bate, Tommaso Ciampa, Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Push: Charlotte, to the moon


She's already there.  

:argh: @ wanting that. Do you just believe everything Vince tells you to?

Push: Io Shirai
Turn: Dakota Kai
Fire: Rhea Ripley. She sucks.

EDIT - God dammit.

Push: Tyler Bate. Really fun worker to watch.
Turn: Ciampa. Good heel, really fun to watch in the ring.
Fire: Becky Lynch. She's.....Becky. ~_~

Samoa Joe, Dean Ambrose, Drew Mcintyre


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> She's already there.


Not until she main events Mania. After that we'll talk about pushing her even farther.




> :argh @ wanting that.


Nothing :argh: about it, she is the absolute best female wrestler of all time and should be the centerpiece of whatever division she is in.




> Do you just believe everything Vince tells you to?


Absolutely.




> Samoa Joe, Dean Ambrose, Drew Mcintyre


Push: Joe
Turn: Ambrose
Fire: Drew

The New Day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Big E
Turn: Xavier
Fire: Kofi


Luke Harper, Cesaro, Bobby Roode


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push- Roode
Turn- Cesaro

Becky Lynch, Jinder Mahal, Baron Corbin. Yes, this is a "bitterness" test

:beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Corbin
Fire: Jinder

Gran Matalik, El Dorado, Kalisto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Becky Lynch, Jinder Mahal, Baron Corbin. Yes, this is a "bitterness" test


Push: Becky (not over Asuka)
Turn: Corbin
Fire: Jinder



Dolorian said:


> Nothing :argh: about it, she is the absolute best female wrestler of all time and should be the centerpiece of whatever division she is in.


PHHHHHHHHHT :lmao

On what ground is that? She has a terrible look, ugly, busted Jigsaw ass looking face and silicone tits, terrible mic skills, she's not over whatsoever, and even though she's a good worker, not a great worker, but a good worker, she's not good enough to even do a basic moonsault properly. If it wasn't for the name Flair, which Triple H is a gigantic mark for, they wouldn't even employ her. They'd have taken one look at her ugly ass, Vince and Dunn would've barfed in her face, laughed, shut the door and you'd never hear from her again. 



> Absolutely.


Well, there we have it.

Push: Metalik
Turn: Dorado (I guess)
Fire: Kalisto and his good Lucha thing

Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins, Brock Lesnar


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Fair enough. 

Push: Bray (to the moon and mars and beyond)
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Brock (out of a cannon)

Orton, Rey, Cena


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Push - Orton
Turn - Cena
Fire - Rey

Ziggler, Balor, Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Joe
Turn: Balor
Fire: Ziggler

I'm still bitter. She's a shitty, bland talent and doesn't deserve it. Nor do I appreciate how she's constantly doing this paper champion stuff (on Twitter, away from Vince and Dunn, so this is solely on her) despite having full knowledge that she isn't losing clean to Asuka. This title run will be irrepairably damaged after Sunday.

Io Shirai, Lacey Evans, Mickie James


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

That's cool. You don't have to like her, you can even hate her, your opinion is your opinion. I get it, I was bitter when they gave Bryan's Rumble to Batista, I don't even mind Batista, but I fucking hated him then.

Push - Mickie
Turn - Io (she's not that good)
Fire - La....cey....... Ev....ans

Apollo, Slater, Ryder


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

tyrion you are my best mate bro
your girlfriend, asuka, wears dope ring gear


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but you fucking got what you wanted. Bryan main evented WrestleMania and won. Asuka isn't main eventing WrestleMania. Even if she does it next year, and she won't, it won't mean anything because doing it after it's already been done makes her less of a star, it has to be this one. And no, I DO have to like Becky, because I can't stomach this product. She's the central character on this show and she SUCKS, which makes the show suck. It pisses me off that I'm not lucky enough to be one of her sheep. She's gonna end up the biggest womens star of all time. It's absurd, unearned and unjustified.

Push: Slater
Turn: Apollo
Fire: Ryder. I never, ever, ever understood why Ryder was popular. Everybody the fans get behind, I just don't get it. CM Punk is the only one I've gotten.

Rusev, Adam Cole, Lashley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My, can't I fire them all?

Push: Slater
Turn: Ryder
Fire: Apollo

I guess...? Could as well be done at random

Asuka, Wyatt, Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Wyatt
Fire: Kevin. Sorry, Kev. Really hurts...

Mustafa Ali, Sami Zayn, Drew Gulak


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Mustafa Ali
Fire - Drew Gulak

C.M. Punk, The Rock, Seth Rollins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Punk
Turn: Rock
Fire: Rollins

Kyle O'Reilly, Aleister Black, Chad Gable


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Black 
Turn - O'Reilly
Fire - Gable

The Forgotten Sons, The Street Profits, Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push: The Profits
Turn: Lorcan/Burch
Fire: I forgot

Tamina, Lana, Dana Brooke


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Lana
Turn: Dana
Fire: Tamina


Peyton Royce, Carmella, Sarah Logan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That's painful. But @zrc would've definitely appreciated it. 

Push - Lana
Turn - Dana
Fire - Tamina

edit:

Push - Peyton
Turn - Logan
Fire - Carmella

The Revival, The Usos, The Bar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> That's painful. But @zrc would've definitely appreciated it.
> 
> Push - Lana
> Turn - Dana
> ...


I would've fired all 3. 

Push Revival
Turn Usos 
Fire Bar

Victoria. Molly Holly. Jazz


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push- Molly
Turn- Victoria 
Fire- Jazz

Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

zrc said:


> I would've fired all 3.
> 
> Victoria. Molly Holly. Jazz


I thought you liked Tamina? 

Push - Bayley
Turn - Sasha
Fire - Charlotte

Jinder Mahal, Nakamura, Bobby Lashley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I do. But her time expired years ago.

Push Bob I suppose
Turn Jinder as a bollywood dancer.
Fire Nak.

Aja Kong, Bull Nakano, Manami Toyota.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Manami Toyota
Turn: Bull Nakano
Fire: Aja Kong

Elias, Carmella, Trent Seven


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Elias... I guess, he does nothing for me and is incredibly overrated but is very over.
Turn Trent Seven
Fire The talentless one

Toni Storm, Lacey Evans, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Toni Storm
Turn: Alexa Bliss
Fire: Lacey Evans

Adam Cole, Aleiser Black, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Alexa Bliss

I hate both of them, but Toni Storm has more talent so she can turn. She's such a complete turn off, though. I really want to fire her. Lacey Evans needs to be fired for that promo on Raw, and for just not standing up for herself and allowing her gimmick to be a 1950's socialite who dresses like my grandmother. Why is a marine trying to be a "proper lady" from the 1950s? Her gimmick, if you're gonna push her at all, should be that she's a fucking badass who's tougher than the other women because she was trained by one of the most elite fighting forces in the world and her moveset consists of a set of moves from one of the martial arts they use in the corps. RIGHT? Am I fucking crazy? Instead she dresses like an old lady from Leave It To Beaver with a goofy hat and uses Big Shows knockout punch as her finish. :argh:

EDIT - 

Push: Black
Turn: Cole
Fire: Dream

Gargano, Ciampa, Ambrose


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Push: Tommaso Ciampa
Turn: Johnny Gargano
Fire: Dean Ambrose

Big Show, Kane, Undertaker


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Push: Ciampa
Turn: Gargano
Fire: Ambrose

Balor, Rollins, Styles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Styles
Fire: Balor

Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Kane 
Turn Henry
Fire Big Show

Velveteen Dream, Samoa Joe, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn -Dean Ambrose
Fire - Veleteen Dream


Umaga, Buddy Murphy, JBL


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push JBL I guess
Turn Murphy
Fire Umaga

Ronda Rousey, Shayna Baszler, Brock Lesnar


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Shayna
Turn Ronda
Fire Brock

Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

UGHH, you hate my guts.

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: AJ Styles

Bex, Jigsaw Flair, Ronald Rousey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Charlotte
Turn: Becky
Fire: Ronda

Finn Balor, Braun Strowman, Seth Rollins


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Push Rollins
Turn Balor
Fire Strowman

William Regal, Alberto Del Rio, JBL


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Regal
Turn JBL
Fire Alberto

Maria Kanellis, Lana, Maryse


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Maryse
Turn: Lana
Fire: Maria

Velvet Sky, Scarlett Bordeaux, Eva Marie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all 3. 

Al Snow, Gangrel, Val Venis


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Gangrel
Turn Al Snow
Fire Val Venis

Chris Masters, Bobby Lashley, Snitsky


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh man. 

Push - Masters. Ugh.. 
Turn - Snitsky. 
Fire - Lashley. I'm a Lashley hater, I admit. 

James Storm, Abyss, Bram


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - James Storm
Turn - Abyss
Fire - Bram

Gail Kim, Awesome Kong, Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The first two are tough...

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Awesome Kong.
Fire Gail Kim

Meiko Satomura, Charlotte Flair, Carmella


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Meiko
Turn Charlotte 
Fire The talentless one

Rusev, Cesaro, Sami Zayn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Sami Zayn
Fire - Cesaro

Mark Henry, MVP, The Big Show


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Push Mark Henry
Turn MVP
Fire Big Show

Tamina, Nia Jax, Kharma/Awesome Kong


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Kharma
Turn: Nia Jax (...what else is new, let's try this monster face run, but maybe on SDL instead?)
Fire: Tamina (or just go to the performance center and train people already)

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Sane (needs to be the top baby)
Io (needs to be the top heel)
Asuka (needs to go to the retirement house)

John Cena, Batista, HHH


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Push: Batista
Turn: John Cena
Fire: HHH

Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Mandy Rose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Peyton
Turn: Mandy Rose
Fire: Billie

El Torito, Hornswoggle, Sky Low Low


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Push: Sky Low Low
Turn: Hornswoggle
Fire: El Torito

Mr Kennedy, Carlito, John Morrison


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push- Kennedy
Turn- Carlito
Fire- Morrison

Lars Sullivan, Bobby Lashley, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Push - Lashley
Turn - Brock
Fire - Lars

Jack Swagger, Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Jack Swagger
Turn - Sheamus
Fire - Alberto Del Rio

The Usos, Miz and Morrison, The Undisputed Era


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push UE
Turn The Usos
Fire Miz/Morrison

Tyler Breeze, Dolph Ziggler, Akira Tozawa


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - The Usos
Turn - Undisputed & Miz
Fire - John Morrison

Push - Ziggler
Turn - OMG LOOK EVERYONE IT'S TYLER
Fire - The one I haven't heard of

Dolph Ziggler, Finn Balor, Sheamus


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Balor
Turn Ziggler
Fire Sheamus

Dakota Kai, Ember Moon, Nikki Cross


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Nikki Cross
Turn - Dakota Kai
Fire - Ember Moon

Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase Jr, Cryme Tyme, Jack Swagger and Cesaro


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Well Cesaro and Cody are the best talents... But based on the teams and how I viewed them at the time.

Push - Cryme Tyme
Turn - Real Americans
Fire - Legacy

Mandy Rose, Carmella & Naomi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Naomi
Turn Mandy
Fire Carmella

Jake "The Snake" Roberts, Asuka, Andre the Giant


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - Jake
Turn - Asuka
Fire - Andre

Randy Savage, Shawn Michaels, R-Truth


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Savage
Turn Shawn
Fire Truth

King Kong Bundy, Giant Gonzales, The Great Khali


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - The Great Khali
Turn - King Kong Bundy
Fire - Giant Gonzales

Kevin Nash, Braun Strowman, Scott Steiner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Scott "I would've stopped it tonight, but I was in the bathroom takin' a dump" Steiner. One of the only performers from WCW I actually liked. God, I hated WCW. 
Turn: Braun Strowman
Fire: Kevin Nash

Kevin Owens, Kevin Nash, Kevin Thorn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Kevin Nash
Fire - Kevin Thorn

Cactus Jack, Kurt Angle, Dean Ambrose


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - Kurt
Turn - Cactus
Fire- Dean

Kenny Omega, Cody, Young Bucks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Omega
Turn: Cody
Fire: Young Bucks (I despise those two)

Steve Austin, Kairi Sane, Seth Rollins


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - Austin
Turn - Rollins
Fire - Kairi (nothing against her)

The Bella Twins, The Iconics, Nia & Tamina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Steve Austin
Turn - Kairi Sane
Fire - Seth Rollins

Not a fan of Sane nor Rollins tbh

Edit:

Push - Bella Twins
Turn - The IIconics
Fire - Nia and Tamina

Alexa Bliss, Mandy Rose, Lacey Evans


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push The IIconics
Turn The Bellas
Fire Nia and Tamina

EDIT:

Push Alexa
Turn Mandy
Fire Lacey

Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Adam Cole
Turn - Kyle O'Reilly
Fire - Roderick Strong

Sting, Edge, Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - ADAM COLE BAY BAY
Turn - Strong
Fire - O'Reilly (I like him too)

The APA, The New Age Outlaws, The Road Warriors


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push The Road Warriors
Turn New Age Outlaws
Fire APA

Usos, The Bar, The New Day


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: New Day
Turn: The Bar
Fire: The Usos

Stone Cold Steve Austin, 2013 Daniel Bryan, Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Stone Cold
Turn Bryan '13
Fire Becky

The Godfather, Nailz, Repo Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll bet SayWhatAgain! would've fired Austin. :no:

Push: The Godfather
Turn: Repo Man
Fire: Nailz

Triple H, Rock, Undertaker


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Rock
Turn Taker
Fire HHH

Matt Hardy, Edge, Christan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Edge
Turn Matt
Fire Christian

Asuka, Bull Nakano, Kairi Sane

@Doctor Phantom ; do this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Bull
Fire Kairi... with a tear in my eye.

Peyton Royce, Kairi Sane, Adam Cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Peyton
Turn Cole

:fuck

She can always go back to Stardom :shrug

Melina, Michelle McCool, Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't believe we both fired precious Kairi... :sadbecky

Push Beth
Turn Melina
Fire McCool

Kairi Sane, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Kairi
Turn Becky
Fire Flair

I guess I had to be the one to push Kairi. Heartless! Both of you!

Io Shirai, Meiko Satomura, Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Firing The Queen, @Black Cobra you were supposed to be one of the good ones...

In any case...

Push: Io
Turn: Meiko
Fire: Hiroyo

Ambrose, Becky, Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Meiko
Turn: Hiroyo
Fire: Io

EDIT 

Push: Ambrose
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Lynch

Asuka, Kairi, Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You fired Hiroyo... :thelist

Push Ambrose
Turn Becky
Fire Rollins

EDIT:

Why, Tyrion? :sadbecky

Push Asuka 
Turn Kairi
I don't even want to type it...

Kairi and Mayu are VERY close here.

Hiroyo Matsumoto, Carmella, Kelly Kelly


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No clue about her or Meiko so it really could have gone either way as to who was turned/fired

Push: Hiroyo (again no idea but I guess better than Carmella or Kelly)
Turn: Carmella
Fire: Kelly

Bayley, Dakota Kai, Rhea Ripley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was just an experiment. 

Push: Hiroyo Matsumoto
Turn: Kelly Kelly
Fire: Carmella

EDIT - Oh, god.

Push: Dakota Kai.....I guess.
Turn: Bayley
Fire: Ripley

Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Erick Rowan


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Bray
Turn Braun 
Fire Eric

Axe Smash Crush


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Rhea
Turn Kai
Fire the hugger

Mayu Iwatani, Jinder Mahal, Alicia Fox


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Mayu
Turn: Jinder
Fire: Fox

Wade Barrett, MVP, Del Rio


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - MVP
Turn - Barrett
Fire - Del Rio

Paige, Charlotte, Becky



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll bet SayWhatAgain! would've fired Austin. :no:


I would fire Becky and then hire La Luchadora 

:beckylol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Paige
Turn Becky

Axe smash crush


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Crush (KONA CRUSH!)
Turn: Smash (REPO MAN!)
Fire: Ax (GO TO THE INDIES OR SOMETHING)

(...and no Vince didn't take over my keyboard with that choice...even though that's basically what happened IRL)

Kurt Angle, John Cena, Brock Lesnar*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

It really depends on what versions of the characters, ie 2000 Kurt would be pushed harder than 2010 Cena, but 2004 Cena would be pushed harder than 2004 Kurt, for example. Taking all 3 at their absolute best I'll say

Push - Angle
Turn - Cena (FINALLY A HEEL TURN)
Fire - Brock

"Y2J" Jericho, "Suit and tie" Jericho, "The List" Jericho?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push The List Jericho to be Universal Champion or WWE Champion imo. (Like he should have back in 2017)
Turn Y2J Jericho, because he can play anything whenever
Fire Suit and Tie Jericho, it was cool, but...has the least amount of legs to use.

Stephanie McMahon, Zelina Vega, Lana*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm assuming the "suit and tie" Jericho is the one where he would refer to himself as an "honest man" and say "I am the best in the world at what I do". I can't think of another incarnation that fit that criteria.

Push: BITWAWID
Turn: The List
Fire: Y2J

EDIT - Fire all of them.

Push: I guess Vega
Turn: Lana
Fire: Stephanie, because she's by far the most detrimental to the product.

RVD, Chris Benoit, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah, 2008-2010 Jericho, the #2 GOAT after Bryan.

Push - RVD
Turn - Kennedy
Fire - Cunt

Rey, Eddie, Booker T


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BITWAWID was far better than that geek.

Push: Eddie
Turn: Booker
Fire: Rey

Asuka, Dana Brooke, Primo and Epico


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Primo and EPico
Turn Dana
Fire Asuka

:grin2:

Slater and Rhyno, The B Team, The Ascension


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Dana
Fire: Primo and Epico


Edit:

Push: Slater and Rhino
Turn: The B Team
Fire: The B Ascension


Jack Swagger, The Great Khali, Vladimir Kozlov


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Push Primo and EPico
> Turn Dana
> Fire Asuka
> 
> ...


Enjoy your red.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - Swagger (because of Zeb)
Turn - Kozlov
Fire - Khali

Steve Austin, The Rock, Peyton Royce


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Steve Austin
Turn: The Rock
Fire: The useless jobber twat

Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push rock 
turn Austin 
fire Royce

Edit
Push Ambrose
turn Owens 
Fire Rollins
Hawk animal Droz


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push- Droz
Turn - Animal
Fire - Hawk

Road Warriors sucked 

nWo, DX, Shield


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push NWO
Turn Shield
Fire DX

Rikishi Scotty too hotty Grandmaster sexay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Shield (Ughh.....but Dean Ambrose)
Turn: DX
Fire: nWo

EDIT - I'm not doing that one, I don't have time to waste on Too Cool.

CM Punk, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - The SJW Cuck
Turn - Rollins
Fire - AJ

Daniel Bryan. Babatunde, Dan Matha


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

push bryan 
turn Matha
Fire Babatunde

Scotty too hotty Grandmaster Sexay Rakishi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Can I just fire all 3?

Push Rikishi
Turn Scotty
Fire Grandmaster Sexay

Taz, Shane Douglas, Sabu


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - Taz
Turn - Sabu
Fire - Douglas

Bret Hart, Owen Hart, British Bulldog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push BB
Turn Owen
Fire Bret

Mayu Iwatani, Alexa Bliss, Carmella


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Mayu
Turn Bliss
Fire the talentless one

Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Samoa Joe (because he needs the title, otherwise push Bray Wyatt)
Turn: Bray Wyatt
Fire: Dean Ambrose

Luke Harper, Johnny Gargano, Lars Sullivan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Gargano
Turn Harper
Fire Sullivan (He's terrible, honestly)

Kevin Owens, Tommaso Ciampa, Aleister Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Kevin Owens
Turn: Tommy Champ
Fire: Aleister Black

Shinsuke Nakamura, Neville, Finn Balor


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Neville
Turn: Balor
Fire: Shinsuke Nakamura (simply because he tries the least out of the list...)

Hideo Itami, Akira Tozawa, Shinsuke Nakamura*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Nakamura
Turn - Itami
Fire - Tozawa

Brock Lesnar, Bobby Lashley, Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Drax
Turn Bobby
Fire Brock

Kairi Sane, Mayu Iwatani, Io Shirai


Sorry. I've been watching a lot of their stuff...


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Io Shirai
Turn - Kairi Sane
Fire - Mayu Iwatani. I don't know her  

Andrade 'Cien' Almas, Mustafa Ali, Hideo Itami


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push: Andrade (by giving him his two extra names that you mentioned back, now he can have three times the names...and maybe I guess a title if that helps)
Turn: Hideo Itami (I'd like him to turn face and go for the Cruiserweight Title at least at WrestleMania, I would have put him in push, but there's no way I'm turning Andrade face...)
Fire: Mustafa Ali (My indifference doesn't translate well for him in this trio)*


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

You didn't leave 3 names.. so

Push: Bryan, Becky, Wyatt, Joe
Turn: Rollins, Drew, Andrade, Asuka, Alexa, Miz, KO
Fire: Everybody else

:beckylol

Joe, Wyatt, KO


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Owens
Fire: Wyatt

Randy Orton, Sheamus, Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn: Jeff Hardy
Fire: Sheamus


Shinsuke Nakamura, Rusev, R-Truth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rusev
Turn - R-Truth

Finn Balor, Rey Mysterio, Velveteen Dream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Dream 
Turn Mysterio
(Those first two could be comic book characters...)
Fire Balor 

Mia Yim, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Mia
Turn Peyton
Fire Billie

The Revival, Sanity, War Raiders


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push - Peyton
Turn - Mia (who?)
Fire Billie (sucks)

Push - War Raiders
Turn - Sanity
#FTR (Fire The Revival)

2012 World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan

2014 YES Movement Daniel Bryan

THE NEW Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push 2012
Turn 2014

John Cena
Drew McIntyre
Rey Mysterio


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow that is tough.

Push - THE NEW Daniel Bryan

Turn - 2012 World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan

Fire - 2014 YES Movement Daniel Bryan (So he comes back hotter than ever)

Turn - John Cena
Fire - Drew McIntyre
Push - Rey Mysterio


Bobby Fish

Kyle O'Reily

Roddy Strong


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Push - Kyle O’Reily
Turn - Bobby Fish
Fire - Roderick Strong

The battle of the S-names:

Samoa Joe, Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

The True Believer said:


> Push - Kyle O’Reily
> Turn - Bobby Fish
> Fire - Roderick Strong
> 
> ...


Fire Roddy? :renee2

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Sami Zayn
Fire - Shinsuke. He needs the fuck out of the Dub.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's the new trio.


Sheamus, Bayley, Kofi Kingston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kofi
Turn Bayley
Fire Sheamus

"Macho Man" Randy Savage, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Randy Savage
Turn - Alexa Bliss
Fire - Becky Lynch


Charlotte, Trish Stratus, Scott Hall


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Hall
Turn Charlotte
Fire Trish

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Rhea Ripley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Asuka
Turn Kairi 
Fire Rhea

Manami Toyota, Asuka, Becky Lynch


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

EC3, Ronda, Apollo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Apollo
Turn Ronda
Fire EC3

Manami Toyota, Asuka, Becky Lynch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Asuka
Fire: Manami

The Usos, The Bar, Miz/Shane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push The Usos
Turn The Bar
Fire Miz/Shane :goaway

Toni Storm, Charlotte Flair, Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Io
Turn Toni
Fire Charlotte

Undertaker, Kane, Becky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Becky
T-Taker
F-Kane

EC3,Adam Cole,Aleister Black.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Phantom pushed Io :woo

Push Black
Turn Cole
Fire EC3

WALTER, Pete Dunne, Ricochet


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - WALTER
Turn - Pete Dunn
Fire - Ricochet

Big Boss Man, The Big Show, Buddy Murphy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - Big Boss Man

Drew McIntyre, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Walter wasn't a pick.

Pish Joe
Turn Drew
Fire the other one.

Lio Rush, Tony Nese, Drew Gulak


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Push Lio Rush
Turn Nese
Fire Gulak

Jeff Jarrett, Abyss, Hurricane Helms


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Jarrett
Turn: Helms
Fire: Abyss 


R-Truth, Heath Slater, Baron Corbin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Slater
Turn Truth
Fire Corbin

Sonya Deville, Mandy Rose, "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Sonya 
Turn Mandy 
Fire Savage

Reby Sky, Taya Valkyrie, maryse


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Push Maryse
Turn Taya
Fire Reby

Angle, Jason Jordan, and Nikki Cross


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Nikki Cross
Turn - Jason Jordan

Nikki Bella, AJ Lee, Paige


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all 3

Johnny the Bull, Big Vito, Reno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fire all

Wendi Richter, Leilani Kai, Rhonda Sing


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all 

Joey Abs, Pete Gas, Rodney


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fire all.

Victoria, Daffney, Kharma


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all

Kairi, Bull, Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Kairi
Fire: Bull 


Ember Moon, Naomi, Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push all.

YOU RUIN EVERYTHING, NO!!!!!

Push Ember
Turn Bayley
Fire Naomi

Peyton Royce, Sonya Deville, Becky Lynch

P.S. I'm kidding, NO. Love ya.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Becky 
Turn Peyton
Fire Sonya

Oney Lorcan, Wesley Blake, Marcel Barthel


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Marcel
Turn oney
Fire Blake

Akira Tozawa, Jack Gallagher, TJP


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Tozawa
Turn Jack
Fire TJP

Rhea Ripley, Ronda Rousey, Ruby Riott


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rhea
Turn: Ronda
Fire: Ruby

Lana, Alicia Fox, Tamina


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Push Alicia
Turn Lana
Fire Tamina

Kid Kash, Hornswoggle, Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Kash
Turn: Chavo
Fire: Hornswoggle


Evan Bourne, Billy Kidman, Tajiri


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Tajiri
Turn - Evan Bourne
Fire - Billy Kidman

The Total Package Lex Luger, Lars Sullivan, Sheamus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Sheamus
Turn - Lex Luger

Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville, Nia Jax & Tamina, Jessamyn Duke & Marina Shafir


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville
Turn: Jessamyn Duke & Marina Shafir
Fire: Nia Jax & Tamina

Mustafa Ali, Andrade Cien Almas, Rey Misterio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Andrade
Turn: Ali
Fire: Mysterio


Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Almas
Turn DB
Fire Orton

Kairi Sane & Io Shirai, The Riott Squad, The IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kairi & Friend
Turn Riott Squad
...

Becky Lynch, Alexa Bliss, Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Becky Lynch
Fire- Mayu Iwatani

The IIconics, Fabulous Glow, Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - The IIconics 
Turn - Liv and Sarah 
Fire - Fabulous Glow 

Elias, Baron Corbin, Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Elias
Turn Orton 
Fire Corbin 

Xia Li, Carmella, Alicia Fox


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Carmella
Turn Xia Li

The Miz, Shane McMahon, Daniel Bryan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That's perfect for me. 

Push - Daniel Bryan 
Turn - The Miz
Fire - Shane, bye bye :shane

AJ Styles, Cesaro, Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Cesaro

Kevin Owens, Drew McIntyre, Sami Zayn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Owens
Turn: McIntyre
Fire: Zayn 


Lashley, Braun Strowman, Sheamus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Braun
Turn Sheamus
Fire Mr Ass II.

Molly Holly, Victoria, Jazz


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Push Molly. Turn Victoria (heel) and fire Jazz.

Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, Eva Marie?*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all three. Kill them with fire, dump their bodies in the ocean. 

Hogan, Austin, Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Hogan
Turn - John Cena

Cesaro, Rey Mysterio, Sheamus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Rey Mysterio
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Sheamus

Too Cool and Rikishi, The New Day, The Radicalz


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Push Too Cool. Turn The New Day. Fire The Radicalz.

The Miz, Elias, Rusev?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: The Miz
Fire: Rusev

Seth Rollins, EC3, Samoa Joe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh boy, I wonder who I'll choose :Cocky

Actually, considering Seth is already being pushed, I'd do this:

Push: Samoa Joe
Turn: Seth Rollins
Fire: EC3 because he's awful.

Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Ciampa 
Turn Gargano
Fire Cole

Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Velveteen Dream


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Velveteen Dream
Turn - Matt Riddle

Kofi Kingston, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Styles
Turn: Bryan
Fire: Kofi 

Bobby Roode, Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Heath Slater
Turn - Bobby Roode
Fire - Jinder Mahal

Sasha Banks, Damien Sandow, MVP


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push MVP
Fire the other 2.

AJ Styles, Daniels, Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Joe
Turn AJ
Fire Daniels

Io Shirai, Seth Rollins, Kenny Omega


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Io Shirai
Omega

Lana, Eva Marie, Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Lana lauren)
Turn Mandy
Fire Eva

Becky Lynch, Daniel Bryan, Randy Savage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Becky
Turn: Bryan
Fire: Savage


CM Punk, Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Jericho 
Turn Angle
Fire Punk

:asuka, Io Shirai, Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Io
Fire: that Mayu girl 


:cool2


Nikki Bella, Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Flair 
Turn Ronda
Fire Bella

Mandy Rose, Sonya Deville, Manami Toyota


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Toyota
turn: Turn Sonya
Fire: Mandy

Black, Gargano, Cole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Black
Turn Gargano
Fire Cole

Kairi Sane, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Johnny Gargano

EDIT

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Becky Lynch

Chad Gable, Shelton Benjamin, Bobby Roode


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all three and save some money 

Alexa & Mickie, Riott Squad, Boss n Hug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Roode
Turn: Benjamin
Fire: Gable

Edit:

Push: The Riott Squad 
Turn: Alexa and Mickie
Fire: Sasha and Bayley 



Kevin Owens, Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens, Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Owens
Turn: Rey
Fire: Hardy

Asuka, Becky, Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push :asuka
Turn Kairi
Fire Becky

"Macho Man" Randy Savage, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Asuka

EDIT

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Becky Lynch

Dean Ambrose, Drew McIntyre, EC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop firing Kairi.

Push Dean
Turn Drew
Fire EC3

The Great Muta, Vader, Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The first two are hard...

Push Vader
Turn Muta
Fire Lynch

Kofi, Bryan, Rollins


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Bryan
Turn Rollins 
Fire Kofi

Jake the Snake Roberts, Andre the Giant, Jushin Thunder Liger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Someone visited my profile...

Push the GOAT :andre
Turn Jake
:sadbecky

Io Shirai, Toni Storm, Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Kairi
Turn Io

Sorry Toni 

:sadbecky

Stone Cold Steve Austin, Manami Toyota, Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Manami 
Turn Mayu

I'M NOT HERE TO MAKE FRIENDS.


Asuka, Bret Hart, Chris Jericho


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn Jericho
Fire Bret

Io Shirai, The Blue Meanie, Hornswoggle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Horn....

Fine.

Push Io
Turn Hornswoggle 

Mayu Iwatani, Kelly Kelly, Carmella


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Carmella
Turn: Mayu Iwatani
Fire: Kelly Kelly

Eve Torres, Kaitlyn, Layla


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push: Eve Torres
Turn: Layla
Fire: Kaitlyn

If you know me, you knew I would push Eve. aige

Asuka, Nia Jax, Bayley


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Bayley
Fire: Nia Jax

Mustafa Ali, Rusev, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Mustafa Ali
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Aleister Black, Ricochet, Cesaro


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Push Ricochet
Turn Black
Fire Cesaro


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1999-2001 Chris Jericho
2008-2010 Chris Jericho
2016-2017 Chris Jericho


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all three so he can go off and join a new company. 

Tajiri, Ultimo Dragon, Hayabusa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Tajiri
Turn - Ultimo Dragon
Fire -Hayabusa

Jamie Noble, Molly Holly, Tyler Breeze


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Molly Holly
Turn - Tyler Breeze

Kofi Kingston, Shelton Benjamin, Chad Gable


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shelton Benjamin
Turn Kofi Kingston

Big Show, Bobby Lashley, Wade Barrett


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Push Wade Barrett
Turn Big Show (because lol nostalgia big show turning, what else is new?)
Fire Bobby Lashley

Razor Ramon, Diesel, 1-2-3 Kid.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Razor Ramon
Turn Diesel

John Morrison, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn John Morrison
Fire Sheamus

Adam Cole, Randy Orton, Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Kevin Owens

Daniel Bryan, Batista, Randy Orton


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Randy Orton
Fire Batista

A.J. Styles, Velveteen Dream, Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Velveteen Dream
Turn - AJ Styles

Drew McIntyre, Andrade, Lashley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre 
Turn - Andrade
Fire - Bobby Lashley 

Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, Shane McMahon (all current)


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Push Shane, I'm curious to see a heel Shane again 

Turn Angle , he is very solid as a heel 

Fire Jericho, don't get me wrong I think Jericho might be one of the best of all time although he's been in WWE and t
he wrestling world for so long, him taking a hike might not be the worst thing in the world tough decision to make though 


Ambrose, Miz, Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Miz
Turn Randy Orton

Seth Rollins, Drew McIntyre, Roman Reigns


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

emerald-fire said:


> Push The Miz
> Turn Randy Orton
> 
> Seth Rollins, Drew McIntyre, Roman Reigns




not answering the question you're a coward 


Push Drew

Turn Seth 

Fire Reigns


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ah yes, push Drew I agree. Will there be any nominees though?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The new three:

Keith Lee, Tyler Bate, Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Tyler Bate

Samoa Joe, Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Rey Mysterio
Fire - Jeff Hardy

Mandy Rose, Naomi, Carmella


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Making It Rain said:


> Push - Samoa Joe
> Turn - Rey Mysterio
> Fire - Jeff Hardy
> 
> Mandy Rose, Naomi, Carmella



Push Mandy

Turn Naomi

Fire Carmella 


Ambrose, Bryan, and Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Dean Ambrose
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - AJ Styles

Aleister Black, Adam Cole, Velveteen Dream


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Velveteen Dream
Turn - Adam Cole

Kofi Kingston, Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Kofi Kingston
Fire - Seth Rollins

The Usos, The Bar, Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - The Usos
Turn - The Bar

Beth Phoenix, Natalya, Nia Jax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Beth Phoenix
Turn Natalya

Corey Graves, Tom Phillips, Byron Saxton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tom
Saxton
Graves

Asuka, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Asuka

Dolph Ziggler, Samoa Joe, Rusev


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Joe
Turn Ziggler
Fire Rusev

Ricochet, Pete Dunne, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't like any of these 3 but here goes.

Push - Pete Dunne
Turn - Ricochet
Fire - Drew McIntyre

Muhammed Hussan, MVP, (Mustafa) Ali


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Mustafa Ali 
Turn MVP

Dean Ambrose, Luke Harper, Rhea Ripley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rhea
Turn: Dean
Fire: Harper

Baron Corbin, Rowan, Lars Sullivan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - The Vintner
Turn - Lars
Fire - Corbin

Sami Zayn, Finn Balor, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Bobby Lashley
Fire - Finn Balor

Elias, King Booker, Big E


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Elias
Turn: Big E
Fire: King Booker 

The Revival, The Bar, The Usos


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fire all three. 

Miss Elizabeth, Sherri, Luna


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Push- Sherri

Turn- Miss Elizabeth

Fire- Luna

Becky Lynch,Charlotte,Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Becky Lynch
Fire Charlotte Flair

Io Shirai, Shayna Baszler, Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh.

Push Io
Turn Shayna 
Fire Alexa

Mayu Iwatani, Brutus Beefcake, Nailz


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Bruti 
Turn Nailz
Fire Mayu 

Duke Droese, The Goon, Mantaur


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fire all three.

Mayu Iwatani, Meiko Satomura, Rhea Ripley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Me... Ma.. Me... Ma...


Push all of them.


Io Shirai, Y2J, Macho Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Y... Ma...

Push all three.

La Parka, Jushin Liger, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You can't just push all 3 of them.

Push: Satomura
Turn: Mayu
Fire: Ripley

Push: Jericho
Turn: Savage
Fire: Io

Push: Rey (sigh)
Turn: Liger (I guess, IDK. Both him and Liger and stupid)
Fire: La Parka

Scott Steiner, Samoa Joe, Triple H


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fine!

:sadbecky

Push Joe
Turn Triple H
Fire Steiner

Kevin Owens, Kairi Sane, Sami Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Sami Zayn (Babyface Supreme)

Lita, Mickie James, Trish Stratus


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push Trish Stratus
Turn Mickie James
Fire Lita

Having to choose between Mickie and Trish for a push was tough.

Mandy Rose, Sonya Deville, Naomi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Sonya
Turn Naomi
Fire Mandy

Liv Morgan, Alexa Bliss, Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH SNAP! TYRION'S HERE TO ENFORCE THE RULES!!! :mark

Push Alexa
Turn Liv

Asuka, Manami Toyota, The Miz


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn Manami
Fire Miz

Hiroyo Matsumoto, Ruby Riott, Candice LeRae


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Lady Destroyer :mark
Turn Ruby

Papa Shango, The Yeti, George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Papa Shango
Turn The Animal

Kamala, King Kong Bundy, Akeem the African Dream


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Bundy
Turn: Akeem
Fire: Kamala

Bray Wyatt, The Undertaker, Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Undertaker
Turn Kane

Dolph Ziggler, Kofi Kingston, Seth Rollins


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Ziggler
Turn Rollins
Fire Kofi

Charlotte Flair, Randy Orton, A.J. Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Styles
Turn: Orton
Fire:






Finn Balor, Bill Goldberg, Mark Henry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Goldberg
Turn Mark Henry

Batista, Kurt Angle, The Rock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push The Rock
Turn Kurt Angle
Fire Batista

Adam Cole, Bray Wyatt, Velveteen Dream


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Velveteen Dream
Turn Adam Cole

EC3, Aleister Black, Ricochet


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - EC3
Turn - Aleister Black
Fire - Ricochet

The New Daniel Bryan, Kofi Kingston, Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Cesaro
Turn: Kofi
Fire: Bryan

Only because Bryan will be pushed FOREVER. I would fire Kofi over Bryan if they were both main eventers for life, but Bryan is secure and Kofi is not, so he has to go.

Roman Reigns, Lacey Evans, Matt Hardy


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Push Matt Hardy hey why not him with that broken gimmick could be alright if done right

turn Reigns well lets see how it goes 

Fire Lacey she's just another hot blonde, lets face it she's a dime a dozen




Rollins, Kofi, Braun


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rollins
Turn: Braun
Fire: Kofi

Big E, The Miz, Luke Harper


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Push Miz

Turn Big E

Fire Harper ( good solid an agile big man they desperately need although he needs more power moves and his character is nonexistent) 



Kari, Asuka, IO


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push :asuka, always.
Turn Kairi
Fire Io

Becky Lynch, El Santo, Andre the Giant


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - Andre the Giant
Fire - El Santo

Junkyard Dog, The Godfather, Xavier Woods


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Xavier
Turn JYD
Fire Godfather

Manami Toyota, Kyoko Inoue, Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bull
Turn Manami 
Fire Kyoko 

Ruby Riott, Peyton Royce, "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Macho Man
T-Ruby Riott
F-Peyton(sorry Mords)

AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Samoa Joe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Joe
Turn AJ
Fire Seth

Repo Man, Crush, Kamala


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Crush
T-Repo Man
F-Kamala

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Manami Toyota.

I'm waiting Phantom....


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Manami
Turn Kairi (Imma give her a peg leg)
Fire Asuka >

Molly Holly, Jazz, Victoria


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Lord Trigon said:


> Push Manami
> *Turn Kairi (Imma give her a peg leg)*
> Fire Asuka >
> *
> ...


Push: Victoria

Turn: Molly Holly

Fire: Jazz

RVD,Matt Riddle,Sean Waltman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

She cheats by using her hook hand but can't get disqualified because it's _part of her body_ now!

Push RVD
Turn Riddle
Fire Waltman

Mr. Kennedy, Elijah Burke, Gail Kim


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Elijah Burke
Turn - Gail Kim
Fire - Mr. Kennedy

Trish Stratus, A.J. Lee, King Booker


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Push - A.J. Lee
Turn - Trish Stratus
Fire - King Booker

Triple H, JBL, Albert


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - JBL
Turn - Triple H
Fire - Albert

Sting, Adam Cole, Christian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Christian
Turn: Sting
Fire: Adam Cole


Kairi Sane, Becky Lynch, Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Asuka

Jinder Mahal, Bray Wyatt, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Bray Wyatt
Turn Kofi Kingston
Fire Jinder Mahal

Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:bunk

Push Randy Orton
Turn Charlotte Flair

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn Kairi Sane
Fire Io Shirai

She could always go back to STARDOM.

:sadbecky

The Miz, Andrade Cien Almas, Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Miz
Turn Chris Jericho

Becky Lynch, Rhea Ripley, Toni Storm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

My heart!

:sadbecky

Push The Riptide
Turn The Man
Fire Toni Time

Edge, Bayley, A.J. Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bayley
Turn AJ Styles

Sasha Banks, Charlotte Flair, Natalya


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bunk 

I know he's retired but he's still 1000x more entertaining than Bayley. 


Push: Banks
Turn: Charlotte
Fire: Natalya


Joe, Corbin, Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Joe
Turn KO
Fire Corbin

The Mountie, Mantaur, Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Mayu
Turn The Mountie
Fire Mantaur

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Io Shirai


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> :bunk
> 
> I know he's retired but he's still 1000x more entertaining than Bayley.


I like Edge. It was only because he's retired.

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Asuka

Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett, Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Wade Barrett
T-Daniel Bryan
F-Cody Rhodes

Edge&Christian, Hardy Boyz, Dudley Boyz.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Hardy Boyz
Turn Edge and Christian

Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Sonya Deville


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Alexa
Turn Bayley
Fire Sonya Deville

McIntyre, Corbin, Braun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push :bayley, :braun
Turn :sonya, :drew
Fire :rude, :baron

Io Shirai, Hikaru Shida, IIconics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Baron Corbin

EDIT

Push Io Shirai
Turn Hikaru Shida

Aleister Black, Andrade "Cien" Almas, Mustafa Ali


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Shirai
T-IIconics
F-Shida

Edit

P-Black
T-Andrade
F-Ali

Batista, Brock Lesnar, Hulk Hogan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Brock Lesnar
Turn Batista

Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Edge
T-Chris Jericho
F-Kurt Angle

That was hard.

AJ, Orton, Charlotte.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push :y2j
Turn Kurt
Fire Edge

I thought it was easy...

Push Charlotte
Turn AJ
Fire Orton

You're welcome, ef.

Charlotte Flair, Kagetsu, IIconics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Kagetsu

Gail Kim, Mickie James, Beth Phoenix


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Gail Kim
Turn Mickie James
Fire Beth Phoenix

Hana Kimura, Mia Yim, IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Beth, Mia
Turn Mickie, Hana (sorry.)
Fire Gail, IIconics

Jushin Liger, Vader, Becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Hana Kimura/Mia Yim
Turn Hana Kimura/Mia Yim

EDIT

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Vader

Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose, The Bella Twins, IIconics


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose
Turn The Bella Twins
Fire The IIconics

The Yeti, Eva Marie, IIconics


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Eva Marie
Turn The Yeti

James Ellsworth, Enzo Amore, IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push President Yeti
Turn Eva
Fire Skippy and Friend


EDIT:

Fire the other two, furnace the IIconics.

:asuka, Kana, IIconics

I'm out.

P.S. I went with Chinese for lunch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push the IIconics
Fire Asuka
Fire Kana

Colons, B Team, Hawkins/Ryder


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Hawkins and Ryder
Turn B-Team

Chad Gable, Robert Roode, Jason Jordan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Robert Goode
Turn - Chad Gable
Fire - Jason Jordan

Alexa Bliss, Naomi, Natalya


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Bliss
Turn: Naomi
Fire: Natalya

Kane, Triple H, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Triple H
Turn Kane
Fire Brock

Mustafa Ali, Buddy Murphy, Cedric Alexander


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Mustafa
Turn Buddy
Fire Cedric

Liv Morgan, Sarah Logan, Ruby Riott


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Ruby 
Turn Sarah 
Fire Liv

Jushin Liger, Ultimo Dragon, Great Sasuke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push the GOAT :mark
Turn Ultimo Dragon
Fire Great Sasuke

Ruby Riott, Rhea Ripley, Peyton Royce


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rhea
Turn: Ruby
Fire: Peyton

Liv Morgan, Sarah Logan, Sonya Deville


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Push - Sonya Deville
Turn - Sarah Logan
Fire - Liv Morgan

Tyler Breeze, Zack Ryder, Fandango


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Tyler Breeze
Turn Fandango
Fire Zack Ryder

KUSHIDA, Donovan Dijakovic, Killer Kelly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Push Tyler Breeze
> Turn Fandango
> Fire Zack Ryder
> 
> KUSHIDA, Donovan Dijakovic, Killer Kelly


Push Kill
Turn Kush 
Fire Dono

Hana Kimura, Toni Storm, Kagetsu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Toni Storm
Turn Hana Kimura

Kofi Kingston, Chad Gable, Rusev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Push Tyler Breeze
> Turn Fandango
> Fire Zack Ryder
> 
> KUSHIDA, Donovan Dijakovic, Killer Kelly


:goaway, ef. 

Push Kofi
Turn Rusev

Hana Kimura, Toni Storm, Kagetsu


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Gable
T-Kofi
F-Rusev

Austin, Rock, Undertaker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're all awful.

Push Taker
Turn Rock

Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Lita


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rock
Turn Undertaker

EDIT

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Lita

Samoa Joe, Luke Gallows, Sin Cara


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Alexa
T-Becky
F-Lita

Nakamura, Orton, Miz.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Miz
Turn Randy Orton

Bobby Lashley, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Seth :lauren
Turn Bobby
Fire Roman

Macho Man, Million Dollar Man, Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Ricky Steamboat
Turn Randy Savage

Eve Torres, AJ Lee, Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man is the platonic ideal of a wrestler. The lack of love he receives here is insane to me.

Push AJ
Turn Nat

Andre the Giant, Kane, Awesome Kong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

He was one of the best but Steamboat is a career babyface. 

Push Kane
Turn Andre The Giant

Charlotte Flair, Rhea Ripley, Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

True. Honestly, he's my (non-Kairi) vote for Babyface Supreme.

Push Riptide
Turn Flair

El Santo, Blue Demon, Papa Shango


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push El Santo
Turn Blue Demon
Fire Papa Shango

Meiko Satomura, Sasha Banks, Victoria


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Meiko
Turn Sasha
Fire Victoria

Asuka, Io Shirai, Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Asuka

Natalya, Ember Moon, Carmella


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Ember Moon
Turn: Carmella
Fire: Natalya

Eddie Dennis, Travis Banks, Tyler Bate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*FIRE ALL!!!!!!!! *:dance :dance :dance






Hana Kimura, Honky Tonk Man, Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Honky Tonk(He's cool, He's cocky, He's bad)
T-Shida
F-Kimura

AJ Styles, Allen Jones, Mr Olympia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push the other two, fire Styles. 

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Mayu Iwatani

Classic.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Kairi
Turn Asuka
Fire Mayu

Stevie Richards, Nova, The Blue Meanie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Richards
T-Nova
F-Blue Meanie

Taylor Wilde, Trish Stratus, Natayla.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Trish Stratus
Turn - Taylor Wilde
Fire - Natalya

Brooke Tessmacher, Taryn Terrell, Madison Rayne


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Madison
T-Taryn
F-Brooke

Randy Savage, Rick Rude, Mr Perfect.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Perfect
Turn: Savage
Fire: Rude


Bobby Roode, Andrade, EC3


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Andrade
Turn Bobby

Mandy Rose, Lacey Evans, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Mandy Rose
Fire - Lacey Evans

Rusev, The Miz, Wade Barrett


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Barrett
Turn: Miz
Fire: Rusev

Jinder Mahal, Lashley, Mojo Rawley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Lash
Turn Jinder
Fire Mojo

Becky Lynch, Io Shirai, Mayu Iwatani... but she's now Batman


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Fire Becky and I don't have any idea about others.

Lars, Mahal and Rawley.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Fire Lars
Push rawley
Turn Mahal

Classic wrestlers for me- Randy Savage,Owen Hart,HBK


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push GOAT Savage
Turn Hart
Fire HBK

The Great Muta, Mia Yim, Mayu Iwatani... but she's now Spider-Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Muta
Turn Spider Mayu
Fire Mia

Jushin Liger, Jeff Jarrett, Hana Kimura... but she's the alien toy from Toy Story


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push President Liger
Turn Alien Hana
Fire Jarrett

Jumbo Tsuruta, Doink the Clown, Kairi Sane... but she's now the Master of the Mystic Arts


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Kairi Sane, Master of the Mystic Arts
Turn Jumbo Tsuruta
Fire Doink the Clown

The Yeti, Beth Phoenix, Prime Minister Kagetsu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Beth Phoenix
Turn The Yeti/Prime Minister Kagetsu

Elias, Kevin Owens, The Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Miz
Turn KO
Fire Elias

Y2J, HBK, Mr. Perfect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Chris Jericho 
Turn Shawn Michaels

Chyna, Ivory, Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Bull
Turn Ivory

One Man Gang, IRS, Million Dollar Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Million Dollar Man
Turn IRS

Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Dolph Ziggler
Fire Kofi Kingston

Shayna Baszler, Brock Lesnar, Io Shirai with her new manager Gogo Yubari


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shayna Baszler
Turn Io Shirai with her new manager Gogo Yubari

Randy Orton, John Cena, Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SHAYNA???! 

:no

Push Cena
Turn Orton
Fire Reigns

Io 'n' Gogo, Asuka 'n' Doctor Strange, Charlotte 'n' Rick from Walking Dead


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Rick Flair
Turn GoGo Shirai
Bye Dr Asuka

Al Snow, Raven, Tazz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair and Rick Grimes :banderas
Turn Asuka and Doctor Strange :bjpenn

EDIT

Push Raven
Turn Tazz

Batista, Triple H, Randy Orton


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Randy Orton 
Turn Triple H
Fire Batista

Zelina Vega, Lacey Evans, Bea Priestley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Zelina Vega.....I guess. Not thrilled about that.
Turn: Bea Priestley.....I guess. I have no idea who she is, so I can't push her.
Fire: Lacey Evans. And then I'd re-hire her, just so I could fire her again.

Bray Wyatt, Asuka, Kofi Kingston


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn Kofi Kingston

Cesaro, Baron Corbin, Rusev


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Rusev, I guess.
Turn Cesaro
Fire Baron Corbin

Velveteen Dream, Finn Balor, Toni Storm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Push Rusev, Turn Cesaro, fire Corbin

Sami Zayn, Orton, Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Toni Storm
Turn Velveteen Dream

EDIT

Push Randy Orton
Turn Sami Zayn

Dolph Ziggler, Baron Corbin, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Push McIntyre, Turn Ziggler, fire corbin

Becky, Owens, Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Miz
Turn Becky Lynch

Daniel Bryan, Mustafa Ali, Andrade "Cien" Almas


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Andrade
Turn Daniel Bryan
Fire Mustafa Ali

Rhea Ripley, Pete Dunne, Matt Riddle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Pete Dunne
Turn Matt Riddle

The Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cody (i see him as a better performer than both anyway but even if i didn't i wouldn't fire him cause he would create his own company to fuck me up lol)
Dolph

Mia Yim, Nikki Bella, Gail Kim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Gail Kim
Turn Nikki Bella

Elias, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Push Elias
Turn Owens
Fire Zayn (goes to Aew) :side:

R Truth, Shane McMahon, Caremlla


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Carmella
Turn: Truth
Fire: Shane


Lashley, Elias, Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Miz
Turn Elias

Rey Mysterio, Samoa Joe, Cesaro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Joe
Turn: Cesaro 
Fire: Mysterio 

Owens, Big E, Andrade


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Andrade
Turn Kevin Owens
Fire Big E

Ruby Riott, Dakota Kai, Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Kairi
Turn Ruby
Fire Kai

Maki Itoh, Awesome Kong, "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

push kong
turn maki

daffney, katie lea, victoria


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Victoria
Turn - Katie Lea
Fire - Daffney

Mickie James, Val Venis, Lance Storm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

p mickie
t val


rhino, raven and tazz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Raven
Turn Rhyno 

Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair, Rogue


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

push flair
turn becky

al snow, bob holly, blue meanie


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Bob Holly
Turn Al Snow
Fire Blue Meanie

Mickie James, Rob Van Dam, Goldust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Mickie James
Turn Rob Van Dam

Rob Van Dam, Christian, Kurt Angle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kurt Angle
Turn - Christian
Fire - Rob Van Dam

Lacey Evans, Mandy Rose, The Bella Twins


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Push Lacey
Turn Bella Twins
Fire Mandy

Lashley, Strowman, McIntrye


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push McIntyre
Turn Strowman
Fire Lashley

Samoa Joe, Velveteen Dream, Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Dream
Turn Joe
Fire Becky

Hana Kimura, Kairi Sane, Maki Itoh


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

push Kairi
fire the other two.

Spawn, Joker, Ash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Ash
Turn Joker
Fire Spawn

Sindel, Nightwolf, Sheeva


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

push Sindel
Turn Sheeva
Fire Nightwolf 

Onaga, Shang Tsung, Shao Kahn


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

who the fuck are they :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Shao Kahn
Turn Shang

Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold, Becky


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

definitely fire hogan. fuck him.

Push Austin :mark:
Turn Becky

Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, Goldberg


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Hall
Turn Goldberg
fire Nash

Akeem, Big Boss Man and Crush


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Push big boss man
Turn Crush
Fire Akeem

THE WALL, Hak, Hugh Morrus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

push The Wall
fire the other 2.

evan karagias, Shannon moore, shane helms.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

push shane helms
turn shannon
fire evan

Taker, HHH, HBK


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

push Taker
turn hbk.

Aja Kong, Manami TOYOTA and Lioness Asuka.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Manami Toyota
Turn - Aja Kong
Fire - Lioness Asuka

The battle of royalty

Jerry 'The King' Lawler, King Booker, Queen Charlotte Flair


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Push Lawler
Turn Charlotte
Fire Booker

Flash Funk, Duke Droese, Damien Demento


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Damien Demento :lenny, fire the other two.

Io Shirai, Roddy Piper, Randy Orton


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Roddy Piper
Turn Io Shirai
Fire Randy Orton

Andre the Giant, Randy Savage, Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Andre
Turn Macho
Offer Meiko a cushy backstage job.

Maki Itoh, Dump Matsumoto, Aja Kong


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Kong
Turn Itoh
Fire Matsumoto

Hiroyo Matsumoto, Manami Toyota, Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Manami 
Turn Mayu
:darryl 

:asuka, :austin, :taker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know what? Push Mayu and turn Manami. THAT'S how high I am on Mayu!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn Austin
:taker

Asuka, El Santo, Bull Nakano


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Push El Santo
Turn Asuka
Fire Bull

Nia Jax, Tamina, R-Truth


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Push R-Truth.
Turn Nia.
Fire Tamina.

Chad Gable, Cedric Alexander, Mustafa Ali.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Mustafa Ali
Turn Chad Gable

Sheamus, Rusev, Samoa Joe


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Push Rusev
Turn Samoa Joe
Fire Sheamus

Owens, Zayn, Miz


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Owens
Turn Zayn
Fire the other one.

Ashley Massaro, Christy Hemme, Layla El


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Layla El
Turn - Christy Hemme
Fire - Ashley Massaro

Eve Torres, Zack Ryder, Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Ryder
T-Kane
F-Eve

Alexa, Carmella, Lacey.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Carmella
Fire - Lacey Evans

Daniel Bryan, A.J. Lee, C.M. Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Punk
T-Bryan
F-Lee

Omega, Styles, Jericho.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Push - Jericho
Turn - Omega
Fire: styles...but not really...

Hangman, MJF, Pentagon


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Hangman
Turn MJF
Fire Pentagon

Stephanie McMahon, Michlle McCool, Nikki Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I AM THE GOD OF HELLFIRE AND I BRING YOU...

Fire all.

Nikki Cross, Nailz, Damien Demento


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Nikki Cross
Turn - Damien Demento
Fire - Nailz

Gail Kim, Beth Phoenix, Ember Moon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I will send them all to the unemployment line.

Edit.

P-Ember
T-Beth
F-Gail

Diesel, Razor Ramon,123 Kid.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push none of them.
Turn none of them.
Fire all of them.

Brooke, Layla, Kelly Kelly


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fire all three.

Raven, Dreamer, Tazz.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Push Raven
Fire the other 2.
None of the three ever drew a fucking dime anyway.

The Rock, Triple H and Stone Cold


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - The Rock
Turn - Stone Cold
Fire - Triple H

Ric Flair, Jerry Lawler, Sting


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Flair
Turn: Sting
Fire: Lawler

Rodney Mack, Tyson Tomko, Matt Morgan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push -Tyson Tomko
Turn -Matt Morgan
Fire - Rodney Mack

Mandy Rose, Brodus Clay, Kaitlyn


----------



## Goatfox (Jun 10, 2019)

Push Mandy

Turn Kaitlyn

Fire Brodus 



Liv, Alexa, Lacey


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Liv
Turn Lacey
Fire Alexa

Cactus Jack, Mankind, Dude Love


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Cactus Jack
Turn Mankind
Fire Dude Love

Scott Steiner, Jerry Lynn, Yuji Nagata


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Steiner
Turn: Lynn
Fire: Nagata

Hardcore Holly, Val Venis, Viscera


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Val Venis
T-Hardcore Holly
F-Viscera

Charlie Haas, Chad Gable, Dave Taylor.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Chad Gable
Turn - Charlie Haas
Fire - Dave Taylor

Right to Censor
Reverend D-Von and Deacon Batista,
Kurt Angle, Luther Reigns, and Mark Jindrak


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Kurt Angle, Reigns & Jindrak
Turn D-Von and Batista
Fire Right to Censor, there's nothing to censor anymore :crying:

Carmella, The Brian Kendrick, Meiko Satomura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Carmella
Turn The Brian Kendrick

Elias, Mustafa Ali, Cesaro


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Elias
Turn Cesaro
Fire Mustafa

Adam Cole, Dolph Ziggler and Tyler Bate


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Adam Cole
Turn Tyler Bate
Fire Ziggler

Matt Riddle, Rhea Ripley, Alexa Bliss


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Riddle, Turn Alexa

Walter, Black, AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn AJ Styles

Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Samoa Joe


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Push Joe, Turn Miz

Ricochet, Ali, Cedric


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Musrafa Ali
Turn Cedric Alexander

Cesaro, Randy Orton, Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Randy Orton
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Seth Rollins

Jamie Noble, Heath Slater, Santino Marella


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Slater 
Turn - Noble 
Fire - Santino 

Drew McIntyre, Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

unk2


Push: Drew
Turn: Lashley
Fire: Corbin


Lacey Evans, Mandy Rose, Alexa Bliss


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Push: Mandy
Turn: Alexa
Fire: Lacey

Ricochet, Aleister Black, Samoa Joe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Aleister Black
Fire - Ricochet

The Usos, Heavy Machinery, The Planet's Champions


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - The Usos 
Turn - Heavy Machinery
Fire - The Planet's Champions, and then hire Daniel Bryan back into main event :creepytrips 

Lacey Evans, Shane McMahon, Baron Corbin


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Push: Asuka
Turn: The Miz
Fire: Iconics


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Lacey Evans
Turn - Baron Corbin
Fire - Shane McMahon

The Big Show, Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Kofi Kingston
Fire The Big Show

Sami Zayn, Finn Balor, Velveteen Dream


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Velveteen Dream
Fire - Finn Balor

The Miz, Wade Barrett, Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Miz
Turn Wade Barrett

Ricochet, Finn Balor, Cedric Alexander


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Push Ricochet
Turn Balor
Fire Alexander

Styles, Bryan, Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn AJ Styles

Cesaro, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Joe
Turn - KO
Fire - Cesaro 

Rusev, Buddy Murphy, Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Buddy Murphy

Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Bryan
Turn - Reigns 
Fire - Rey

Kofi Kingston, Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Brock Lesnar
Turn - Kofi Kingston
Fire - Seth Rollins

Elias, R-Truth, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Nakamura 
Turn - Elias 
Fire - R-Truth 

Finn Balor, Randy Orton, Sami Zayn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Randy Orton
Fire - Finn Balor

Kevin Owens, Matt Hardy Version 1, Big E


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - KO
Turn - Big E
Fire - Matt Hardy Version 1

Ricochet, Ali, Andrade


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Ali
Turn - Andrade
Fire - Ricochet


The New Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, Goldberg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push The New Daniel Bryan :bryan
Turn Samoa Joe

Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Sami Zayn

Drake Maverick, R-Truth, Jinder Mahal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Drake
Turn R-Truth

Kane, Undertaker, Shane McMahon


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Push Undertaker
Turn Kane
Fire Shane

Cedric Alexander, Mustafa Ali, Buddy Murphy


----------



## Vectormane (Jun 26, 2019)

Elias, McIntyre, Dana


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Push ~ Elias
Turn ~ Drew
Fire ~ Dana

Ricochet, Velveteen Dream, Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Velveteen Dream

Kevin Owens, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Easiest one ever.

Push Miz
Turn Owens
Fire Ziggler

Seth Rollins, Triple H, Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn Triple H

Aleister Black, Mustafa Ali, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Aleister Black
Fire Mustafa Ali

Matt Riddle, Tessa Blanchard, Adam Cole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Tessa Blanchard
Turn Adam Cole

Nyla Rose, Yuka Sakazaki, Riho


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Yuka Sakazaki 
Turn Riho
Fire Nyla Rose

AJ Lee, Su Yung, Io Shirai


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Io Shirai
Turn Su Yung

Kylie Rae, Dr. Britt Baker, D.M.D., Hikaru Shida


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Hikaru Shida
Turn Britt Baker
Fire Kylie Rae

Kairi Sane, Rosemary, Velveteen Dream


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Rosemary
Turn Kairi Sane :hmm

EC3, MJF, Eli Drake


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Push Kairi Sane
Turn Velveteen Dream
Fire Rosemary

Bayley, Zayn, Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Bayley
Turn Sami Zayn

Sheamus, Samoa Joe, Braun Strowman


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Push Strowman
Turn Joe
Fire Sheamus

Black, Ricochet, Gargano


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Johnny Gargano
Fire Ricochet

Brian Cage, Pete Dunne, Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Brian Cage
Turn Pete Dunne

Santino Marella, R-Truth, Heath Slater


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - R-Truth
Turn - Heath Slater
Fire - Santino Marella

Brodus Clay, EC3, Naomi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push EC3
Turn Naomi

Big Show, Kane, Mark Henry


----------



## cewfa85 (Jun 5, 2019)

Push: Kane
Turn: Big Show
Fire: Mark Henry

Miz, Mandy Rose, Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Miz
Turn Mandy Rose

Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Push Joe
Turn KO
Fire Bryan

Brock, Seth, Roman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Push - Seth
Turn - Roman
Fire - Brock

Bray Wyatt, Shane McMahon, Baron Corbin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Bray Wyatt
Turn - Baron Corbin
Fire - Shane McMahon

Big E, Sami Zayn, Rusev


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Sami Zayn
Turn Big E
Fire Rusev

Randy Savage, Kenny Omega, John Cena


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Fire Savage
Push Omega
Turn Cena

John Morrison, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Dolph
T-Miz
F-Morrison

ADR, Andrade, Mysterio.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Andrade
Turn Rey
Fire ADR

Gangrel, Mideon, Viscera


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push - Gangrel
Turn - Viscera
Fire - Mideon

Liv Morgan, Ruby Riott, Sarah Logan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Liv
Turn Sarah
Fire Ruby

Edge, Chris Jericho, Christian


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Jericho
T-Edge
F-Christian

Test, Albert, Droz.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Test
Turn - Albert
Fire - Droz


Christian and Trish Stratus, Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan and A.J. Lee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Daniel Bryan and A.J. Lee
Turn - Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins

Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, Johnny Gargano


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Randy Orton
Turn - Johnny Gargano
Fire - Seth Rollins

Brock Lesnar, Kofi Kingston, Damien Sandow


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sandow
Turn - Kofi 
Fire - Brock

Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-AJ
T-Becky
F- Seth

Samoa Joe, Bray Wyatt, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow, hard for me. 

Push - Samoa Joe, needs it the most. 
Turn - Daniel Bryan. 
Fire - Bray Wyatt. And then hire him to direct horror movies in Hollywood.

Nakamura, Andrade, Lashley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Lashley
T-Nakamura
F-Andrade

Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Wow, hard for me.
> 
> Push - Samoa Joe, needs it the most.
> Turn - Daniel Bryan.
> ...


Push - Andrade
Turn - Nakamura
Fire - Lashley

-

Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre, Elias


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

That's a hard one

Push Randy Orton
Turn Roman Reigns
Fire Brock Lesnar

Bayley/Ember Moon/Liv Morgan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Ember
T-Liv
F-Bayley

Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Ruby Riott.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Push Alexa
Turn Becky
Fire Ruby

Drew/Black/Crews


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Apollo Crews
Turn - Aleister Black
Fire - Drew McIntyre

Chad Gable, Mike Kanellis, Humberto Carrillo


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Fire all 3. 

Alexa Bliss, Bayley, Nikki Cross


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

RBrooks said:


> Fire all 3.
> 
> Alexa Bliss, Bayley, Nikki Cross


Push Nikki
Turn Bayley
Fire Alexa (at least as a wrestler she can stay as a manager)

Kofi, Big E, Xavier Woods


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Xavier Woods, they guy is not a bad wrestler and he can talk 
Turn - Big E, and actually have him screw Kofi out of the title and then feud with him forever 
Fire - Kofi, right after that feud 

Sheamus, Corbin, Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Sheamus

Finn Balor, Ricochet, Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Balor 
Turn - Ricochet 
Fire - Rollins 

Sami Zayn, Drew McIntyre, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Drew McIntyre
:sadbecky

Elias, The Miz, Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:cry 

Push - Joe 
Turn - Miz
Fire - Elias 

Becky, Charlotte, AJ Styles


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Push - Charlotte 
Turn - AJ Styles
Fire - Becky Lynch

Randy Orton, Ember Moon, Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Charlotte Flair
:sadbecky

EDIT

Push MJF
Turn Shawn Spears

The Miz, Kofi Kingston, Drew McIntyre


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew 
Turn - Miz 
Fire - Kofi 

Since we're not only doing WWE:
Kenny Omega, Jon Moxley, MJF


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jon Moxley
Turn Kenny Omega

Goldberg, Triple H, Kevin Nash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Goldberg
Turn - Triple H
Fire - Kevin Nash

Bray Wyatt, Lashley, Andrade


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Andrade "Cien" Almas
Turn Bobby Lashley

Braun Strowman, Daniel Bryan, Cesaro


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Cesaro 
Fire Braun Strowman

Velveteen Dream, Bray Wyatt, Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Velveteen Dream
Turn Sasha Banks

Lacey Evans, Natalya, Alexa Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Lacey Evans
Turn - Alexa Bliss

Ronda Rousey, Shayna Baszler, Sonya Deville


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Push Liv Morgan
Turn Finn Balor
Fire miz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sonya Deville
Turn - Ronda Rousey
Fire- Shayna Baszler

Mandy Rose, Baron Corbin, The IIconics


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Mandy
Turn The IIconics
Fire Corbin

Jeff Hardy, Raven, Rob Van Dam


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-RVD
T-Hardy
F-Raven

Chris Jericho, HHH, Kane.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Kane
Turn Y2J
Fire HHH

Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, Roman Reigns


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Drew
T-Ziggler
F-Roman

Melina, Mickie James, Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Mickie
Turn Melina
Fire Beth

Michelle McCool, Layla, Low Ki


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Push Low Ki
Turn Layla
Fire Michelle McCool

Braun Strowman, Jack Gallagher, Ricochet


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Braun Strowman
Turn - Jack Gallagher
Fire - Ricochet

Positively Kanyon, Dolph Ziggler, Damien Sandow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Dolph
Turn Kanyon
Fire Damien

CM Punk, Jon Moxley, Kevin Owens


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Punk
T-Owens
F-Moxley

Orton, Nakamura, Kingston.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Randy Orton
Turn - Kofi Kingston 
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura

Cesaro, Sting, Samoa Joe


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Push Samoa Joe
Turn Sting
Fire Cesaro

AJ Styles, Drew Gulak, Aleister Black


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push AJ
Turn Aleister
Fire Gulak

Ted DiBiase's Undertaker, "Fake" Diesel, "Imposter" Kane


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push - Fake Diesel
Turn - Imposter Kane
Fire - Ted DiBiase's Undertaker

Maria, Ashley Massaro, Candice Michelle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Ashley
Turn Candice
Fire Maria

Kelly Kelly, Maryse, Michelle McCool


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Maryse
Turn - Michelle McCool
Turn- Kelly Kelly

Eve Torres, Mickie James, Stacy Keibler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Mickie James
Turn Stacy Keibler
Fire Eve Torres

Otis, Tucker, Rowan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Otis
Turn - Rowan

Roman Reigns, John Cena, Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Roman Reigns
Turn John Cena

Ember Moon, Lacey Evans, Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Nikki
Turn Ember

Hikaru Shida, IIconics, Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-IIconics
T-Carmella
F-Shida

Asuka, Kairi, Shida. 

Neg rep if you don't fire one of them?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push :asuka
Turn Kairi
:sadbecky

Manami Toyota, Becky, Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

P: Becky
T: Mayu
F: Toyota

Wyatt, Joe, Owens


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Push Joe

Turn Wyatt

Fire Owens 


Ricochet, Balor, AJ Styles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

P: Styles
T: Balor
F: Flipochet

Gargano, Gable, Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Black
Turn Gargano 

Françoise Hardy, Robin from Stranger Things, Clea 

OR

Randy Savage, Kane, Andre the Giant


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Kane
Turn Andre
Fire Randy

Papa Shango, Kama, The Godfather


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Godfather
Turn - Papa Shango
Fire - Kama

Rikishi, Val Venus, Test


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Test
T-Rikishi
F-Val Venis

Rene Dupree, Yoshi Tatsu, Mason Ryan.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Yoshi Tatsu
Turn - Renee Dupree

Shinsuke Nakamura, Daniel Bryan, Braun Strowman


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

PUSH Braun Strowman
TURN Daniel Bryan
FIRE Shinsuke Nakamura

Usos, Headshrinkers, Wild Samoans


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push The Headshrinkers
Turn The Wild Samoans
Fire The Usos

Daniel Bryan, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Eddie Guerrero
Fire - Chris Benoit

Umaga, Tommy Dreamer, Ryback


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Ryback
Turn Umaga
Fire Tommy Dreamer

Candice Michelle, Kelly Kelly, Melina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Melina
Turn - Candice Michelle
Fire - Kelly Kelly

Victoria, Reverend D-Von, Mighty Molly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Mighty Molly
Turn - Victoria

Sasha Banks, Charlotte Flair, Ember Moon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Ember
Turn Charlotte
Fire Sasha

Mandy Rose, Sonya Deville, Zelina Vega


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Mandy Rose
Turn - Zelina Vega
Fire - Sonya Deville

Carlito, Mr Kennedy, Drew McIntyre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Drew
Turn Kennedy
Fire Carlito

Sable, Sunny, Torrie Wilson


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Torrie Wilson
Turn - Sable
Fire - Sunny

Jacqueline, Carmella, Kaitlyn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Kaitlyn
Turn Jacqueline
Fire Carmella

Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Bret Hart
Turn - Shawn Michaels

Lashley, Drew McIntyre, Baron Corbin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Mcintyre
Turn: Corbin lol.....)
Fire: Lashley

Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Roman Reigns
Turn Seth Rollins

Xavier Woods, Zack Ryder, Rusev


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Xavier Woods
Fire - Zack Ryder


Cody Rhodes, MVP, Rikishi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Cody Rhodes
Turn Rikishi

Sin Cara, Curtis Axel, Fandango


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Fandango, I actually think he could use a makeover (I mean a new gimmick), he's a charismatic guy, he can be a star. 
Turn - Sin Cara
Fire - Curtis Axel. Ugh. 

Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Roman Reigns
Turn Drew McIntyre and push him to the moon (he needs a face turn)

Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Sami Zayn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Sami Zayn 
Turn - The Miz
Fire - Dolph Ziggler 

I'm actually fine with face Miz, but Sami needs a push and Ziggler needs to go. 

Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Daniel Bryan
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Shinsuke Nakamura


Wade Barrett, Damien Sandow, Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Roman Reigns
> Turn Seth Rollins


Why the fuck did you have to show up right then?


Push: Sandow
Turn: Wyatt
Fire: Barrett (cries)

Lacey Evans, The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:theroon2 

Push - Stone Cold
Turn - The Rock 
Fire - Lacey Evans 

Randy Orton, Kofi Kingston, The Best in The World :shane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn Shane McMahon

Dolph Ziggler, Roman Reigns, Ricochet



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the fuck did you have to show up right then?


:goaway


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Ricochet
Turn - Roman Reigns

Kane, Triple H, Eddie Guerero


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Honestly, that'd depend on which year is it. I'd go with 2002: 

Push - Eddie 
Turn - Kane
Fire - Triple H

Johnny Gargano, Velveteen Dream, Matt Riddle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Gargano
T-Dream
F-Riddle

Apollo Crews, Zack Ryder, Titus O' Neil.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Apollo Crews
Turn - Zack Ryder
Fire - Titus

Edge, Zack Ryder, Christian


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Christian
Turn - Edge
Fire - Ryder 

Ryback, Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Ryback
Turn - Bobby Lashley
Fire - Baron Corbin

Ricardo Rodriguez, Zelina Vega, Drake Maverick


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Zelina
Turn Drake
Fire Ricardo

Andrade, Aleister Black, Ali


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:no

Push Aleister Black
Turn Mustafa Ali
:sadbecky

Sami Zayn, Finn Balor, Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Sami Zayn
Fire - Finn Balor

Fandango, Scotty 2 Hotty, Tyson Kidd


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Tyson Kidd
Turn - Fandango

Matt Riddle, Goldberg, Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Baron Corbin
Turn Goldberg

Elias, Jon Moxley, The Miz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Moxley
Turn Miz
Fire Elias

Cult Leader Bray Wyatt, Firefly Fun House Bray Wyatt, Fiend Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push: Moxley Cult leader
Turn: Miz The Fiend
Fire: Elias Mr. Rogers

Billie Kay, Shayna Baszler, Nikki Cross


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Shayna Baszler
Turn - Nikki Cross

Shayna Baszler, Drew McIntyre, Kofi Kingston


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Drew
Turn Kofi
Fire Shayna

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Lacey Evans


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Liv Morgan
Turn - Lacey Evans

Ruby Riott, Sarah Logan, Bianca Bel-Air


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Ruby
Turn - Logan
Fire - Bianca

Asuka, Aleister Black, Matt Riddle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Black
Fire: Riddle

Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Charlotte Flair

Ricochet, Kofi Kingston, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Nakamura
Turn: Kofi
Fire: Flipochet

Candice Michelle, Kelly Kelly, Alundra


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Candice Michelle
Turn - Alundra
Fire - Kelly Kelly

Kane, Booker T, Trish Stratus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Kane
Turn Trish
Fire Booker

Shawn Michaels, Diesel, Razor Ramon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Shawn Michaels
Turn - Razor Ramon

Kofi Kingston, John Cena, CM Punk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - C.M. Punk
Turn - John Cena
Fire - Kofi Kingston

William Regal, DDP, Aleister Black


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - DDP 
Turn - Regal 
Fire - Black 

Ciampa, Dream, Cole


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Dream
Turn Ciampa
Fire Cole

Mia Yim, Shayna Baszler, Dakota Kai


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Shayna. Seriously, I'm the only one who likes her? 
Turn - Yim 
Fire - Kai

Drew McIntyre, Kofi Kingston, Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Drew McIntyre
Turn Ricochet

Sami Zayn, Daniel Bryan, Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Normally I would fire Ricochet, but

Push: Drew (Ewwww)
Turn: Ricochet (A heel turn will kill him anyway)
Fire: Kofi Kingston only so this push can STOP

And yes, you are the only person who likes Shayna Baszler. Other than Triple H anyway.

EDIT - FUCK

Push: Owens
Turn: Zayn
Fire: Bryan (Past time someone did)

Orton, Nakamura, Almas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Nakamura
T-Orton
F-Andrade

CM Punk, Steve Austin, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phht. I know what you're trying to do, but it won't work. I'm not firing Bray.

Push: Bray Wyatt
Turn: CM Punk
Fire: Steve Austin, because his career is already over and he doesn't need to be on tv.

Kenny Omega, MJF, Chris Jericho


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

Push: MJF
Turn: Kenny Omega
Fire: Chris Jericho

Only because Chris Jericho is getting on a bit and wrestling as a whole needs NEEDS new blood at the forefront


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I respect it. I would've fired Omega, but Jericho is old as hell. Pushing MJF is the right call.

Sami Zayn, Kairi Sane, Matt Riddle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Matt Riddle
Fire - Kairi Sane

Mark Henry (The Hall of Pain version), Braun Strowman, A.J. Lee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Henry
Turn: Strowman 
Fire: AJ Lee


Rodney Mack, Vladimir Kozlov, Mike Knox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Vladimir Kozlov
Turn - Rodney Mack
Fire - Mike Knox

Ryback, The Rhodes Scholars, Team Hell No


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Team Hell No
Turn The Rhodes Scholars
Fire Ryback

Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Bret
T-HBK
F-Taker(unfortunately)

Heidenreich, Snitsky, Rowan.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Erick Rowan
Turn - Gene Snitsky
Fire- Heidenreich

Los Matadores with El Torito, 3MB, Team BAD


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

turn team bad

fire matadores

push 3mb. this is tough because i dislike all of these teams but gosh help us if tamina and naomi were pushed seriously...

karl anderson, Sarah Logan, maverick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Drake Maverick
Turn - Karl Anderson
Fire - Sarah Logan

Elias, R-Truth, Charlotte


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Charlotte
Turn - Elias

Drew McIntyre, Kevin Owens, Elias


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Elias
Fire - Drew McIntyre

Neville, Ali, Batista


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Neville, I liked him as a heel. 
Turn - Ali, he never wants a turn though, well don't make him angry anti-American. 
Fire - Batista. He'a alright in Hollywood. 

Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega, MJF.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jon Moxley
Turn Kenny Omega

Velveteen Dream, Adam Cole, EC3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Velveteen Turn Cole

Big e, Rusev, Mabel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Big E
T-Rusev
F-Mabel

Bill Demott, Nunzio, Kenzo Suzuki.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> P-Big E
> T-Rusev
> F-Mabel
> 
> Bill Demott, Nunzio, Kenzo Suzuki.


Fire DeMott
Turn Nunzio
Push Suzuki

Triple HGH, Cody Rhodes, Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

damnit 

Push Cody Turn Trips fire Jarrett

Ted dibiase jr, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ted 
Turn: Axel
Fire: Bo

Brock Lesnar, AJ Styles, Lars Sullivan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push AJ Styles
Turn Brock Lesnar

The Undertaker, Triple H, John Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Undertaker
Turn Triple H
Fire John Cena

Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Daniel Bryan
Turn Dolph Ziggler

Rey Mysterio, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Orton
Turn: Reigns
Fire: Mysterio

Goldust, Mark Henry, Gangrel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Gangrel
Turn Goldust
Fire Henry

Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Cole
Turn: Ciampa
Fire: Gargano 

Big E, The Miz, Luke Harper


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Big E
Turn: The Miz
Fire: Luke Harper

Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Eddie
Turn Angle
Fire Benoit

Chris Jericho, Edge, Randy Orton


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Chris Jericho
Turn Randy Orton
Fire Edge

Pete Dunne, Matt Riddle, Toni Storm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Toni
Turn Pete
Fire Matt

Abyss, Curry Man, Shark Boy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Abyss
Turn - Shark Boy
Fire - Curry Man

Rusev, Wade Barrett, Mark Henry (Hall of Pain version),


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Mark Henry
Turn - Rusev

Triple H, Bret Hart, Hulk Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Bret Hart
Turn Triple H
Fire Hulk Hogan

Bray Wyatt, Raven, Sting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Sting
Turn - Raven

Cedric Alexander, Drew McIntyre, Elias


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Elias
Turn - Drew McIntyre
Fire- Cedric Alexander

La Résistance, The IIconics, Heath Slater and Rhyno


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Slater & Rhyno
Turn - La Résistance

Kofi Kingston, Velveteen Dream, Cedric Alexander


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Kingston
Turn Dream
Fire Alexander

Seth Rollins, Edge, Roman Reigns


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Edge
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Reigns

Shane McMahon, Mick Foley, Matt Morgan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Mick Foley
Turn - Shane McMahon
Fire - Matt Morgan

I'm fine with firing both Shane McMahon and Matt Morgan.


EC3, MVP, JBL


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: MVP
Turn: JBL
Fire: EC3

Neville, Austin Aries, Ricochet


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Neville
Turn - Austin Aries
Fire - Ricochet

Becky Lynch, Velveteen Dream, Cesaro


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Push Velveteen
Turn Cesaro
Fire Lynch's ass

Pete Dunne, Tyler Bate, Trent Seven


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Pete Dunne
Turn Tyler Bate
Fire Trent Seven

Tommaso Ciampa, Austin Theory, KUSHIDA


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Tomasso Ciampa
Turn - KUSHIDA
Fire - Austin Theory

Adam Cole, Ronda Rousey, Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push this GOAT:








Turn Adam
Fire Ronda

Ax, Smash, Crush


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Ax
T-Smash
F-Crush

Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, Carmella.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Carmella
Turn: Peyton
Fire: Billie 

Nikki Cross, Bayley, Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Nikki (without Alexa)
Turn Ruby
Fire Bayley

Lacey Evans, Mia Yim, Tam Nakano


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Tam










Turn Mia 
Fire Lacey 

Mickie James, Liv Morgan, Yuka Sakazaki


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Mickie James
Turn - Liv Morgan
Fire - Yuka Sakazaki

Sheamus, Victoria, Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Victoria
T-Sheamus
F-Beth

Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, RVD.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Cody Rhodes
Turn - Dolph Ziggler
Fire - RVD

Andrade, The Undertaker, Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Aleister Black
Turn Andrade "Cien" Almas

Heath Slater, Drake Maverick, R-Truth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - R-Truth
Turn - Heath Slater

Ric Flair, Becky Lynch, Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Jeff Hardy
Turn Becky Lynch

Eric Young, Mojo Rawley, No Way Jose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Mojo Rawley
Turn - Eric Young
Fire - No Way Jose

Big Boss Man, The Big Show, Eve Torres


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Eve Torres
Turn Big Show :beckylol

Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - AJ Styles
Turn - Randy Orton

The Miz, Dolph Ziggler, EC3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Miz
Fire: EC3 

John Cena, Batista, Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Randy Orton
Turn John Cena

John Cena, Drew McIntyre, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre 
Turn - John Cena
Fire - Dolph Ziggler 

Jinder Mahal, Bobby Lashley, Seth Rollins


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Lashley
T-Seth
F-Jinder

The Rock, Steve Austin, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Steve Austin
Turn - The Rock
Fire - Daniel Bryan

John Cena, The Undertaker, Kurt Angle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Push - Steve Austin
> Turn - The Rock
> 
> John Cena, The Undertaker, Kurt Angle


Hey someone has to be fired?

P-Angle
T-Cena
F-Taker(Reluctantly)

Lance Storm, William Regal, Matt Hardy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Regal
Turn: Matt
Fire: Storm

JBL, Umaga, Mark Henry


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Mark Henry
Turn - JBL
Fire - Umaga

Carlito, Alberto Del Rio, Mr. Kennedy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kennedy
Turn - Carlito

Buddy Murphy, Cedric Alexander, The Fiend


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Fiend Turn Cedric Fire Buddy

Junk Yard Dog, Bad News Brown, Koko B Ware


----------



## Serthhi (Apr 19, 2017)

Push Junkyard Dog, Turn Koko B Ware, Fire Bad News Brown.

The Boogeyman, Kamala, Papa Shango


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - The Boogeyman
Turn - Papa Shango

Sasha Banks, Bayley, Ember Moon


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

P- Sasha
T- Bayley
F- Ember Moon

Heath Slater, No Way Jose, The Ascension


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push heath turn Jose fire Ascension

Trish, Alexa, Lacey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Trish Stratus (and team her with Alexa)
Fire - Lacey Evans

Tazz, Booker T, Cedric Alexander


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cedric Alexander
Turn - Booker T

Randy Orton, Kofi Kingston, Roman Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push - Reigns
Turn - Orton
Fire - Kofi

Bryan, Owens, Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Kevin Owens
Turn Daniel Bryan

Drew McIntyre, Braun Strowman, Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Brock Lesnar
Turn - Drew McIntyre

Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross, Big E & Xavier Woods, Edge & Christian


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Edge & Christian
Turn: Big E & Xavier Woods
Fire: Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross

Buddy Murphy, R Truth, Robert Roode


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Robert Roode
Turn R-Truth

Chad Gable, Buddy Murphy, EC3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - EC3
Turn - Chad Gable
Fire - Buddy Murphy

Eve Torres, Paige, Mickie James


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Paige
Turn: Eve
Fire: Mickie

Melina, Candice Michelle, Victoria


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push - Candice
Turn - Victoria
Fire - Melina

AJ Lee, Kaitlyn, Layla


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-AJ
T-Kaitlyn
F-Layla

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Gail Kim.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kairi Sane
Turn - Asuka

Seth Rollins, Ricochet, Lashley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Seth
Turn: Lashley
Fire: Ricochet 

Asuka, Charlotte, Sasha


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Sasha Banks
Turn Charlotte Flair

Becky Lynch, Natalya, Bayley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Becky
Turn: Bayley
Fire: Natalya

Ember Moon, Sonya Deville, Liv Morgan


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push - Liv :mark
Turn - Sonya
Fire - Ember

Edge, Christian, Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Christian
Turn: Edge
Fire: Jericho

RVD, Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Christian
Turn Chris Jericho

EDIT

Push Rey Mysterio
Turn Eddie Guerrero

MVP, Bobby Lashley, John Morrison


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: MVP
Turn: Morrison
Fire: Lashley 

Randy Orton, Batista, Kurt Angle


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push - Randy
Turn - Batista
Fire - Kurt

Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Damien Sandow


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

turn miz
push ziggler
fire sandow

street prophets, liv morgan, lacey evans


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push - Liv
Turn - Lacey Evans
Fire - The Street Prophets

Torrie Wilson, Dawn Marie, Stacy Keibler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Torrie Wilson
Turn - Stacy Keibler
Fire - Dawn Marie

Velveteen Dream, Shawn Michaels, Cesaro


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Velveteen Dream
Turn - Shawn Michaels

Stone Cold, Kevin Owens, ODB


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Owens
T-Austin
F-ODB

Nunzio, Stamboli, Palumbo.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Nunzio
Turn - Johnny Stamboli
Fire - Chuck Palumbo

Bad News Barrett, William Regal, Test


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Regal
Turn Barrett
Fire Test

Taz, Edge, Razor Ramon


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push- Edge
Turn - Taz
Fire - Razor Ramon

Asuka, Mandy Rose, Bayley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn Bayley
Fire Mandy Rose

Liv Morgan, Alexa Bliss, Mickie James


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Mickie James
Fire - Liv Morgan

Chyna, Cesaro, Ruby Riott


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

P - Cesaro
T - Ruby
F - Chyna

Adam Cole, Seth Rollins, The Fiend


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

P Seth
T Cole
F Fiend

Mandy
Liv
Charlotte


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Mandy Rose
Turn : Charlotte
Fire : Liv Morgan

Toni Storm, Sheamus, Drake Maverick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Toni
Turn: Drake
Fire: Sheamus

Buddy Murphy, Aleister Black, Elias


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - Elias

Seth Rollins, Becky Lynch, Kalisto


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Rollins
Fire: Kalisto

Sasha, Bayley, Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Sasha Banks
Turn Bayley

Samoa Joe, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> Push Sasha Banks
> Turn Bayley












Push Samoa Joe
Turn Kevin Owens
Fire Sami Zayn

Jushin Liger, Kenny Omega, Randy Savage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Savage GOAT
Turn Thunder GOAT
Fire Omega

Okada, Asuka, Lioness Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Asuka 
Turn Okada
Fire Lioness Asuka

Hiroshi Tanahashi, CM Punk, Jake Roberts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PUSH JAKE :mark
Turn Hiroshi 
Fire Punk

Kairi Sane, Stone Cold, Kagetsu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Firing Punk for that useless fuck Tanahashi...unkout

Push Austin
Turn Kairi
Fire Kagetsu

Asuka, Kofi Kingston, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brock and Kofi don't need pushes, so...

Push Asuka
Turn Kofi
Fire Retire Brock (at WM 36)










Bray Wyatt, CM Punk, Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : C.M. Punk
Turn : Kevin Owens
Fire : Bray Wyatt

Candice Lerae, A.J. Lee, Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Candice Lerae
Turn - Kairi Sane

Lashley, Matt Riddle, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emmanuelle said:


> Brock and Kofi don't need pushes, so...
> 
> Push Asuka
> Turn Kofi
> Fire Retire Brock (at WM 36)


Finally. I know how hard it was for you to give this overflowing human fountain of charisma a push.....~_____~










Push: Brock (Eww)
Turn: Lashley
Fire: Riddle

Asuka, Cult leader Bray Wyatt, Sheamus


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Asuka
Turn: Wyatt
Fire: Sheamus

Andrade, Buddy Murphy, Alesiter Black


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Murphy
T-Black
F-Andrade

Kane, RVD, Jeff Hardy.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jeff Hardy
Turn - RVD

Buddy Murphy, Andrade, Ricochet


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Andrade
Turn Buddy Murphy
Fire Ricochet

Jon Moxley, Velveteen Dream, Pentagon Jr.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Finally. I know how hard it was for you to give this overflowing human fountain of charisma a push.....~_____~


I did it for DA Chinese! Or were they Koreans? Mongols? Same shit quite frankly, PAL! :vince

Push Mox
Turn Pentagon
Fire Dream

Owen Hart, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - AJ Styles
Turn - Owen Hart

Big Show, Bayley, Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Braun Strowman
Turn Bayley

Ricochet, Drew McIntyre, Baron Corbin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Drew
Turn Ricochet
Fire Corbin

Doink the Clown, Irwin R. Schyster, Jerry Lawler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Jerry Lawler
Turn : Irwin R Schyster
Fire : Doink the Clown

Shayna Baszler, Apollo Crews, Sarah Logan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Shayna Baszler
Turn Sarah Logan

Zack Ryder, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dolph Ziggler
Turn - Kofi Kingston

Enzo Amore, Eddie Guerrero, Edge


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Edge
Turn : Eddie Guerrero
Fire : Enzo Amore

Simon Dean, Heath Slater, The Revival


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - The Revival
Turn - Heath Slater

Trish Stratus, AJ Lee, Charlotte


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to push both Trish and Charlotte, but I don't want Charlotte or Trish to be faces so this is what I come up with.

Push - Charlotte
Turn - Trish Stratus (and push her later)
Fire - A.J. Lee

Adam Cole, Drew Gulak, Sasha Banks


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push - Sasha Banks
Turn - Adam Cole
Fire - Drew Gulak

CM Punk, Paul Burchill, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push CM Punk
Turn Rey Mysterio
Fire Paul Burchill

Christian, Mr. Perfect, Ken Shamrock


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Push - Christian
Turn - Ken Shamrock
Fire - Mr. Perfect

Trish Stratus, Lita, Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jericho
Turn - Trish Stratus

Batista, Brock Lesnar, Braun Strowman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Batista
Turn - Braun Strowman
Fire - Brock Lesnar

Wade Barrett, Paige, Big E


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Push Big e turn Wade fire Paige

Mizdow, b team, Alex riley


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Mizdow
Turn Riley
Fire B Team

nWo (first incarnation), DX, SHIELD


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push DX
Turn Shield
Fire nWo

Brian Pillman, The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Brian Pullman
Turn - British Bulldog
Fire - Jim Neidhart

D-Lo Brown, Dolph Ziggler, Damien Sandow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ziggler
Turn: Sandow
Fire: Brown

Wade Barrett, Rusev, Cody Rhodes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Wade Barrett
Turn - Rusev
Fire - Cody Rhodes

Ruby Riott, Ember Moon, Bayley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Ruby
Turn: Bayley
Fire: Ember

Sarah Logan, Peyton Royce, Dana Brooke


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Peyton Royce
Turn - Sarah Logan
Fire - Dana Brooke

Kairi Sane, Buddy Murphy, Cesaro


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - Cesaro

RVD, Rey Mysterio, Seth Rollins


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: RVD
Turn: Seth
Fire: Mysterio

Mark Henry, Big Cass, Ryback


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Mark Henry
Turn Ryback
Fire Big Cass

Ricky Steamboat, Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Chris Jericho
Turn - Daniel Bryan
Fire - Ricky Steamboat

Shinsuke Nakamura, Chad Gable, Cedric Alexander


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Cedric Alexander
Turn - Chad Gable

Kurt Angle, Christian, Chris Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Chris Jericho
Turn - Kurt Angle
Fire - Christian

The Miz, Rusev, The Usos


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Rusev
Turn: The Miz
Fire: The Usos

The Revival, Heavy Machinery, Bryan and Rowan


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push- Bryan and the vintner (as singles stars)
Turn- Heavy Machinary
Fire- The Revival (I just find them super boring)

Adam Page, Pac, MJF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Push - Mother Jackass Fucker (A very apt description of his character)
Turn - Adam Page
Fire - Pac

Bray Wyatt, Ricochet, Andrade


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Wyatt
Turn: Andrade
Fire: Flipochet

Seth Rollins, Velveteen Dream, Buddy Murphy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - Seth Rollins

Cedric Alexander, Jeff Hardy, Lio Rush


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

? 

Push - Jeff Hardy
Turn - Cedric Alexander
Fire - Lio Rush


John Cena, The Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - John Cena
Turn - Goldberg

Humberto Carillo, Finn Balor, Roman Reigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Roman Reigns
Turn: Finn Balor

Adam Cole, Velveteen Dream, Gargano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Dream
Turn Gargano
Fire Cole

Jushin Thunder Liger, Manami Toyota, Becky Lynch :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky
Turn: Toyota
Fire: Thunder

Asuka, Mayu, Kairi

@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'll do it because Phantom won't.

Push Asuka
Turn Kairi Sane
Fire Mayu Iwatani 

Kenny Omega, Jay Lethal, Will Ospreay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Ken
Turn Jay
Fire Will

Push :asuka
Turn Mayu
Fire Kairi

Io Shirai, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Okada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Interesting. 

Push: Stone Cold Steve Austin
Turn: Okada
Fire: Io Shirai

Bray Wyatt, The Miz, Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi and Mayu are about equal. Mayu gets oddball points, tho.

Push Bray
Turn Sami
Fire Miz

Mr. Perfect, Seth Rollins, Rick Rude


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push The Miz
Turn Sami Zayn

EDIT

:thelist

Push Mr. Perfect
Turn Rick Rude

Elias, EC3, Cesaro


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Push: EC3
Turn: Cesaro
Fire: Elias

Becky, Sheamus, Finn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Push Becky Lynch
Turn Sheamus

Bobby Lashley, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Push Randy
Turn Bobby
Fire Brock

Charlotte Flair, The Miz, Becky Lynch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push Charlotte Flair
Turn: Becky Lynch
Fire: The Miz

EC3, Owens, Buddy Murphy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - EC3
Fire - Buddy Murphy

Ali, Kurt Angle, Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kurt Angle
Turn - Tommaso Ciampa

Johnny Gargano, Edge, AJ Lee


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Edge
Turn - A.J Lee
Fire : Johnny Gargano

A.J. Styles, Ali, Ricochet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: AJ
Turn: Ali 
Fire: Ricochet

JBL, Ryback, Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : JBL
Turn : Muhammad Hussan
Fire : Ryback

Buddy Murphy, Cesaro, The Usos


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Buddy Murphy
Turn - The Usos

Toni Storm, Alexa Bliss, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Alexa Bliss
Turn : Charlotte Flair
Fire : Toni Storm


Rusev, Wade Barrett, Cesaro


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Damn, hard one!

Push : Cesaro
Turn : Wade Barrett
Fire : Rusev :kurtcry3

Daniel Bryan, Velveteen Dream, Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Velveteen Dream
Turn - Finn Balor
Fire - Daniel Bryan

Ric Flair, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Push CM Punk
Turn Ric Flair
Fire Brock Lesnar

Ricochet, Cedric Alexander, Ali


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Mustafa Ali
Turn Ricochet
Fire Cedric Alexander

Velveteen Dream, MJF, Tetsuya Naito


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Velveteen Dream
Turn - Naito

Lacey Evans, Rhea Ripley, Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Becky
Turn Lacey

Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Bobby Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Easy.

Push Bray
Turn Braun
Fire Bobby

Spooky Heel Asuka, Spooky Heel Kairi Sane, Spooky Heel Io Shirai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Spooky Heel Kairi Sane
Turn Spooky Heel Asuka

Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, AJ Styles


----------



## DirtiestPlayer (Apr 9, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Push Spooky Heel Kairi Sane
> Turn Spooky Heel Asuka
> 
> Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, AJ Styles



Push Sami Zayn

Turn AJ Styles


----------



## DirtiestPlayer (Apr 9, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Push Spooky Heel Kairi Sane
> Turn Spooky Heel Asuka
> 
> Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, AJ Styles



Push Sami Zayn

Turn AJ Styles

Reigns Orton Kingston


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push: Randy Orton
Turn : Kofi Kingston
Fire : Roman Reigns

Rusev, Bobby Lashley, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Bobby Lashley
Fire - Dolph Ziggler

The Miz, John Cena, CM Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Punk
Turn Cena

Ali, Drew McIntyre, John Morrison


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Drew McIntyre
Turn - John Morrison

Becky Lynch, Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Push- Wyatt
Turn- Rollins 
Fire- Lynch


Titus O'Neil, Mandy Rose, Curt Hawkins


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Push Mandy, Turn Hawkins, Fire Titus


Adam Cole, Matt Riddle, Keith Lee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Keith Lee
Turn - Adam Cole
Fire - Matt Riddle

Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, Kofi Kingston


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Push: Kofi
Turn: Reigns
Fire: DB (AEW says hi <3)

Lacey Evans, Natalya, Carmella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Lacey
Turn Natalya

Andrade, Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Andrade
Turn - Seth Rollins

Street Profits, Heavy Machinery, Fire N' Desire


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Mandy and Sonya
Turn Otis and Tucker

Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Chris Jericho
Turn : Jon Moxley
Fire : Kenny Omega

Rhea Ripley, Nikki Cross, Eve Torres


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Rhea
Turn Eve

Alexa Bliss, Tegan Nox, Zelina Vega


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - Zelina Vega

Rusev, Elias, Shorty G


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Rusev
Turn - Elias
Fire - Shorty G

Sami Zayn, Matt Riddle, Damien Sandow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Sami :zayn3
Turn Damien

Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose, Sonya Deville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Mandy Rose
Turn : Liv Morgan
Fire : Sonya Deville


Braun Strowman, The Big Show, Rey Mysterio


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Braun
Turn Rey

Cesaro, Sheamus, Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Cesaro (long time coming)
Turn Nakamura
Fire Sheamus

Matt Riddle, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Roman Reigns
Fire - Riddle

Sonya Deville, Rhea Ripley, Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Becky
Turn Sonya

Lita, Mickie James, Trish Stratus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Trish Stratus
Turn - Mickie James

Edge, Seth Rollins, Sting


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Edge
Turn : Sting
Fire : Seth Rollins

Ali, Kairi Sane, Big E


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Kairi Sane
Turn - Big E

The Revival, Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish, American Alpha


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-UE
T-American Alpha
F-Revival

Elijah Burke, Sylvester Terkay, Vito.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Elijah Burke
Turn - Terkay

Jillian Hall, Ashley Massaro, Melina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push : Melina
Turn : Jillian Hall
Fire : Ashley Massasro

Layla, Christy Hemme, Eva Marie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Layla
T-Eva Marie
F-Christy Hemme

Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

F Eddie Guerrero
P Kurt Angle
T Chris Benoit



Shane Thorne, Dominik Dijakovic, Bobby Fish


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Shane Thorne
Turn - Dominik Dijakovic
Fire - Fish

Samoa Joe, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

Push-Samoa Joe
Turn-Randy Orton
Fire-Dolph Ziggler

AJ Styles, Sami Zayn and, Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Kevin Owens
Turn - Sami Zayn
Fire - A.J. Styles

Bray Wyatt, The Undertaker, Daniel Bryan


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Bryan
Turn Undertaker
Fire Bray Wyatt

Sean O'Haire, Adam Cole, MJF


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - MJF
Turn - Adam Cole
Fire - Sean O' Haire

Jeri-Show, The Revival, The Usos


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Jerishow
Turn - The Usos

Humberto Carrillo, Angel Garza, Andrade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Andrade
Turn Angel

Alexa Bliss, Charlotte Flair, Trish Stratus


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push Stratus
Turn Nobody
Fire Bliss and Flair

Moxley, Pillman, Mankind


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Moxley
Turn - Mankind

Alexa Bliss, John Cena, Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Alexa Bliss
Turn - John Cena
Fire - Jeff Hardy

Becky Lynch, Jon Moxley, Cody


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push :becky
Turn :ambrose

Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Punk
T-Bryan
F-Wyatt

Seth Rollins, Shawn Spears, Red Rooster.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Seth Rollins
Turn - Shawn Spears

Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Batista


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Batista
Turn - Roman Reigns
Fire - Seth Rollins

The Inner Circle, The Undisputed Era, The O.C.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - The Undisputed Era
Turn - The Inner Circle
Fire - The OC

Keith Lee, Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Samoa Joe
Turn - Kevin Owens
Fire - Keith Lee

Dakota Kai, The IIconics, The Big Show


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

P - Dakota Kai
T - The IIconics

Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair, Kabuki Warriors, Jessmyn Duke & Marina Shafir


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Push: Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair
Turn: Kabuki Warriors
Fire: Jessmyn Duke & Marina Shafir

Flipochet, Humberto, Cedric


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Push: Humberto
Turn: Ricochet
Fire: BTEC Ricochet

AJ Styles, Randy Orton, Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Randy Orton
Turn - AJ Styles

Daniel Bryan, The Miz, John Morrison


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Push-Bryan
Turn-Miz
Fire-Morrison(sorry)

Rey Mysterio, Edge, Kurt Angle.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Rey Mysterio
Turn - Kurt Angle
Fire - Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rhea Ripley, Bianca BelAir, Riddle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yuck. Fire them all.

But if I had to choose I guess

Push: Riddle
Turn :Bianca Belair
Fire: Rhea Ripley

Keith Lee, Liv Morgan, Otis


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Yuck. Fire them all.
> 
> But if I had to choose I guess
> 
> ...


Push: Liv
Turn: Keith Lee
Fire: Otis

Murphy, Ali, Bobby Roode


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Push: Roode
Turn: Murphy
Fire: Lee

Michelle McCool, Charlotte Flair, Trish Stratus


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Charlotte Flair (best as heel especially)
Turn: Trish Stratus (heel promos would be fun)
Fire: Michelle McCool (nothing personal  )

Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly, Nikki Bella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Last time I saw Eve she was a heel right? Last time I saw Nikki she was a face right? They both should be heels so....

Push: Eve Torres
Turn : Nikki Bella
Fire : Kelly Kelly

Io Shirai, Sheamus, Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Push: Sheamus
Turn: Io Shirai
Fire: Ziggler

King Corbin, Jaxson Ryker, and Dexter Lumis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Dexter Lumis
Turn - King Corbin
Fire - Jaxson Ryker

Drew McIntyre, Cesaro, Braun Strowman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push Braun Strowman
Turn Cesaro
Fire Drew Mcintyre


Bobby Lashley, Kane, Daniel Bryan


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Daniel Bryan
Turn: Kane
Fire: Bobby Lashley

Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kazuchika Okada, Tetsuya Naito


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

PUSH Bobby Lashley, 
TURN Daniel Bryan
FIRE Kane

Albert, Justin credible , X Fact-i mean Pac


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - X Pac 
Turn - Albert

Street Profits, Rey Mysterio & Dominick Mysterio, AJ Styles & Omos


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push- AJ Styles and Omos
Turn - Street Profits
Fire - Rey Mysterio and Dominik

Becky Lynch, MVP, The Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Becky Lynch
Turn - The Miz

Bayley, Sasha Banks, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Charlotte Flair
Turn - Sasha Banks
Fire - Bayley

Edge, Cesaro, A.J. Styles


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

push- Cesaro
turn- Edge
fire-Aj styles

DX, NWO, Evolution


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Greatsthegreats said:


> push- Cesaro
> turn- Edge
> fire-Aj styles
> 
> DX, NWO, Evolution


Push nWo
Turn Evolution
Fire dX

Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Jon Moxley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

P-Roman
T-Seth
F-Jon

Cesaro, Zayn, Riddle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Sami Zayn
Turn - Cesaro
Fire - Riddle

Karrion Kross, Nikki Cross, Kofi Kingston


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Kofi Kingston
Turn: Nikki Cross
Fire: Karrion Kross

Britt Baker, Hikaru Shida, Kris Statlander


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Push:Britt Baker
Turn:Kris Statlander
Fire: Hikaru Shida

Mjf , Darby , Jungle boy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push -MJF
Turn - Darby Allin
Fire - Jungle Boy

The Miz, Liv Morgan, Big E


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Push - Big E
Turn - The Miz

Edge, Goldberg, Cena


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Edge
Turn: John Cena 
Fire: Goldberg 

CM Punk, Kevin Nash, Triple H


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Punk and Nash don't work for WWE?

Finn Balor, Pete Dunne, R-Truth


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I remember how we could do anyone


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Dunne
Turn: R-Truth
Fire: Balor

Austin Theory, Gunther, Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Austin Theory
Turn - Gunther
Fire - Tomasso Ciampa

Tiffany Stratton, Mandy Rose, Nikkita Lyons


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Push - Tiffany Stratton
Turn - Mandy Rose
Fire - Nikkita Lyons

Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Push Alexa
Turn Becky
Fire Charlotte 

Randy Orton, Edge, Sheamus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Becky
Turn Alexa
Fire Charlotte

Edit: FUCK 

Push Edge
Turn Orton
Fire Sheamus

Stevie Turner, Isla Dawn, Xia Brookside


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Stevie Turner
Turn: Isla Dawn
Fire: Xia Brookside

Push: Rhea Ripley
Turn: Liv Morgan
Fire: Bianca Belair

Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly, Nikki Bella


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Push - Stevie Turner
Turn - Isla Dawn
Fire - Xia Brookside

Bianca BelFlair, Rhea Ripley, Liv Morgan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Push - Eve Torres
Turn - Nikki Bella (should always be a heel)
FIRE - Smelly Kelly

Push - Liv Morgan
Turn - Rhea Ripley
Fire - Bianca Bel Air


The Miz, Kevin Owens, MVP


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Push Owens
Turn Miz
Unfortunately fire MVP

Asuka, Becky Lynch, Bayley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Push Becky Lynch 
Turn Bayley
Fire Asuka _ASUKA BERRIED!!!! UNSUBSCRIBE!!!! STAHP WATCHING!!!!_ 

Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose, Scarlett


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Push: Liv Morgan
Turn: Mandy Rose
Fire: Scarlett Bordeaux

Britt Baker, Hikaru Shida, Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Push Toni Storm

Turn Shida

Fire Britt

Theory, Riddle, Dominic Mysterio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Push: Austin Theory
Turn: Riddle
Fire: Dominik Mysterio

Omos, Veer Mahaan, Braun Strowman


----------

